# June Testers Thread - gimme your dates



## NatoPMT

Right then, who's doing what, when

I'll start, cos Im the only one in here:

16th June - NatoPMT


----------



## Round2

Well I _should _say June 5th officially......I'm going to _try _not to test until then. We'll see how that goes!!


----------



## kayla's mommy

i think i will be testing in june but not sure since i havent had af since the loss.


----------



## Lindyloo

I think I should be testing 2nd june but we are away so will test on 7th June if AF hasnt shown herself before.

Thanks Nato x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I'm not sure of cylce length yet after MMC, but if it is same as before it's 29 days, so could you put me down to test 7th june please? x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for creating the June thread Nato! I hope you get your BFP in May and don't have to test in June. Can you put me down for June 20? Thanks doll!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Nato! Could you put me down for the 1st please


----------



## NatoPMT

Right, hold onto your pants, here we go girls

1st June - cutelou101

5th June - Round2

7th June - Lindyloo, Mummy2angel

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

16th June - NatoPMT 

20th June - heart tree

lemme know when you know and we'll sign you up, km


----------



## heart tree

ooooooh, birthday bump for you Nato!


----------



## Vickieh1981

5th June if I ovulate on the same day I did last month.


----------



## VGibs

15th for me!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

1st June - cutelou101, vickyd

5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981

7th June - Lindyloo, Mummy2angel

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

15th June - VGibs

16th June - NatoPMT 

20th June - heart tree

Its gonna be a good month, ah tells thee


----------



## vickyd

1st June for me please!


----------



## VGibs

I am wagering we get FIVE :bfp:'s this month ladies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

bagsy me being one of them

I called it, me me, Im getting a BFP this month.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Me to :happydance: i WILL get my :bfp: this time, first cycle trying got it first time last time, so i will have a positive mental attitude and get my BFP :)


----------



## NatoPMT

haha me and you M2A, calling our BFPs 

faster than the speed of pee


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

haha :haha: nato that made me laugh out loud for some reason, dont know why :lol:


----------



## Rmar

Testing June 4th if AF doesn't show up beforehand.


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, I'm not sure of my cycle as only had one period since mmc but assuming it will be about the same as it used to be so I'm going to say 4th June for me fingers crossed for all of us testing in june!!


----------



## SimplyRhi

Hi Ladies - Hope you don't mind if I join you as well?

I just had a MC and no idea when to date it from exactly, but i'm having acupuncture so hopefully this cycle won't be too strange.... So i'm going to say I would hope to have a BFP (or AF boo) by the 10th June...


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates......

1st June - cutelou101, vickyd

4th June - Rmar, LucyJ

5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981, zeezee

7th June - Lindyloo, Mummy2angel

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr

15th June - VGibs

16th June - NatoPMT 

20th June - heart tree

Course you can join in Rhi....Keep em coming


----------



## zeezee

Love the thread Nato - could you add me to June 5 please  (if I can wait that long...)


----------



## NatoPMT

oo 5th June is _the_ date to test, added you above Zee - good luck


----------



## LeaArr

June 12 here.


----------



## NatoPMT

added you above too Lea, being a bit different i see, with your 12 June testing date.


----------



## Jenna_1980

I will be testing on June 13th - sending warm fuzzies!


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates......

1st June - cutelou101, vickyd

4th June - Rmar, LucyJ

5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981, zeezee

7th June - Lindyloo, Mummy2angel

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs

16th June - NatoPMT 

20th June - heart tree

Hi Jenna, welcome to our corner.


----------



## heart tree

Boo, I'm jealous of all you ladies. I'm testing last! It's going to be a struggle to watch all of you test and not test myself. I'll need encouragement not to test when the time comes!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

on the one thread, you are a tower of none testing strength, on the other, when the boot is on your foot, you have to be held back yourself

<takingnotes>

nothing escapes me hearty

haha 'mehearty'


----------



## VGibs

Nato you crack me up :)


----------



## heart tree

I know, ha ha! I'm usually good with will power, but being last in line will be hard. I'm only human!! It took everything in me last cycle not to test until 13dpo. I wouldn't allow the tests in my house until 12dpo, but I did it. Damn that witch got me anyway.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, you are like Sherlock Holmes. Maybe you should ditch counseling and become a detective!


----------



## doddy0402

hi can I be added for the 1st of june?? ta.xxx


----------



## LeaArr

NatoPMT said:


> added you above too Lea, being a bit different i see, with your 12 June testing date.

I have to be unique. However, I am willing to share if need be :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

I have my deerstalker on, right now. At a jaunty angle. 

Updates......there ya go dodders..

1st June - cutelou101, vickyd, doddy0402

4th June - Rmar, LucyJ

5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981, zeezee

7th June - Lindyloo, Mummy2angel

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs

16th June - NatoPMT 

20th June - heart tree

The 12th of June is my good friends birthday, and get this right, shes being ttc for about 5 years, no luck. Got put on clomid and suffered an mc, after that she was tested and discovered that the clomid had used up all her eggs and was menopausal (at 35 years old). So after trying to come to terms with that, she and her husband decided to try for an egg donor in Barcelona. 

She had the transfer in early may, and got her BFP last Friday. Yeay. 

12th June is celebration day so lets hope its celebration for you too Lea


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god Nato! That is a terrifying story about clomid. I've never heard such a thing. It can do that??? I'm sooooo happy for your friend's BFP! I hope everything goes well for her.


----------



## NatoPMT

she scared the crap out of me when she told me that. The way she explained it was that she was close to perimenopausal without knowing, and the clomid pushed it over the edge. She said she had a test that _suggested_ her egg reserve was fine, i forget what it was, but it was an indicator o&#402; egg reserve but not the egg reserve test, and because that was normal, they didnt test her egg reserve. Whatever it was is usually, but not always able to show egg reserve or somert. I was paralysed with fear and not able to take it all in. 

basically, the drs messed up by not testing her properly until after the clomid, She had 2 rounds of IVF after the clomid which both failed and the drs told her at that point egg donation was her only option

i honestly dont know how she came to terms with it. I asked her, and she just said 'you have to' - this was just after my mc, she only opened up when i told her about that... she'd always skirted the issue, and it was after talking to her that i started getting neurotic about all this. Her and my sister have really scared me.


----------



## LeaArr

:shock: that's quite the story. Congrats to her, I wish her all the best!!

I feel bad as I was making jokes that the clomid will either get my ovaries working, or will shut them down. I didn't think that could actually happen. :dohh:


----------



## NatoPMT

yoikes, i dont know how common what happened to her is, but i do think there was some human error involved, i think its beneficial as long as you get the proper tests to assess your reserve, thats what i learned anyway and thats the word i shall spread


----------



## Lawa

GUys I will be testing on the 6th got my results of my bloods on the 9th :D


----------



## zoefromsussex

Think I'll try on 1st or 2nd June. Best of luck everyone! xx


----------



## dan-o

4th June for me I think x


----------



## cazza22

Hey huny im hereeeee! Still no AF but also no BFP so im counting myself out for May & looking onwards n upwards to June . Can u put me down for the 18th chick please. Thank youuuu! & good luck everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lawa

Well got my positive OPK today and I am so scared and not sure I can bear to do it again? 

So scared three times has taken it out one me emotionally and physically x


----------



## heart tree

Lawa, take it slow honey. Are you sure you want to try this cycle? You are allowed to take a cycle off, in fact, you are allowed to take as many off as you need. No one will judge you. We'll support you whatever you want to do.


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates......

1st June - cutelou101, vickyd, doddy0402, Mummy2Angel. 

2nd June - zoefromsussex

4th June - Rmar, LucyJ, dan-o

5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa

7th June - Lindyloo

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs

16th June - NatoPMT 

18th June - Cazza22

20th June - heart tree

Zoe I gave you the 2nd so youd have a new line all to yourself. You can test on the 1st if you want though

Boo and yeay in equal measures at Cazza being here

Lawa - hope you're ok, everyone's different, but for me, i needed a 'safe' month where i didnt have to worry or put pressure on myself - you gotta do whatever is right for you, but if you are feeling like you cant bear the situation, it might help if you just 'be' for a bit of time.*It's so hard when it feels like the only thing that can help is a new bean, i know that. Its a hard decision


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Could i change my test date to the 8th please :)? I'm not due AF till the 8th and although if i did get pregnant i would probably get a :bfp: on the 7th i dont want to risk the disappointment of only seeing one line lol, so i'll test the 8th if AF doesnt show x


----------



## NatoPMT

tis done M2A, you just wanted to test on my birthday, i know your game


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

lol, i never even noticed that was your birthday lol, hopefully it'll be a good day then :winkwink: and you'll have a good birthday and i'll get that :bfp: :rofl:, doubt it but might as well be hopeful lol. thanks nato :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Well Im defo out for May Aunt flo made an enormous appearance this mornin whilst at work "LAVVEERRLLYYY" ........Not!!!
I swear my cramps are horrendous i can only put it down to them damn Progesterone pessaries coz i dont suffer with period pains :-(. Hopefully they'll settle down. 

Just ordered my next batch of clear blue OPK sticks from ebay, there £40 squid in boots and only £15 on ebay i love a good bargain .

Looking forward to the testing journey with y'all (((((((((hugs))))))))) Lov Caz xxxxxx


----------



## mummy2anangel

1st june actually cos that will be 14dpo :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Youve got ants in your pants M2A. Moved you around again, someone restrain her on 1st June so she cant escape again

boo and hiss at the witch Cazz, and goddamn pessary pains - thats no good. Well, they are serving a purpose so it as a bit good. I had a quick google and couldnt see owt about them causing heavy periods though. I still want to point the finger of blame in their direction, despite having no evidence to back it up. Im like a mob of angry villagers


----------



## VGibs

ERGH....when AF finally shows up I am gonna have to change my date I think. Where is that damn witch???????? GRRRRRRRRRRR * I may be experiencing some mood issues*


----------



## cazza22

Girls i need ur help, I thought id got AF yesterday but by the night the bleeding had stopped to next to nothing which is very unlike my period for the 1st 3 days im always mad heavy, anywhoot i did a superdrug test and got a thin pink line its faint again but there im gonna try n post it now if i can ?? what do i do?? x thanks lov caz x


----------



## Jaymes

Hi Nato, put me down for the 23rd. I probably wont be able to hold out that long... but that is when I should test.


----------



## cazza22

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84510&stc=1&d=1274529772

i have no idea how to do it, here is the link i copied? x god im thick lol x
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0615.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cazza22

oh YAY!! it worked im not so thick then hahaha Nato what do u think? Sorry for posting in here girls i just dint wanna put it in preg test gallery till i had ur opinions? x x x x
Heres 2 more. Im thinking there evaps now i've put them on here :dohh:. Its just coz i seen pink & know how we all like to scutanize :haha:. 


https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84512&stc=1&d=1274530373

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84513&stc=1&d=1274530392

Be as brutal as you need to be girls i have already come to terms with not being preggo this month but hey if it turns out i am i'll be over the moon . Thanks in advance Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0617.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 352









DSCN0619.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 310


----------



## Rmar

I can see a clear line. I'd say go and get bloods done for quantative HCG to see what is happening.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I can see a clear line hun :flower: maybe test again in morning? x


----------



## mummy2anangel

can i be 1st june please i already asked but theres some1 else with a similar name to me and i think u got mixed up and moved her from 8th to 1st thank you :) x


----------



## doddy0402

wooo cazza!!! its looking good!!x:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cazza22

we'll see doddy, im not getting my hopes up tbh huny the line should be wayyyyy darker by now if i am preggo :-(. Still i'll test again in the AM & keep u all in the loop x x x


----------



## VGibs

Well remember how I said I was going to have to change my test date???? I got a :bfp: today sooooooooo ya...gonna have to change it! I still wanna see everyone's tests though!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Ya know what! I will still POAS on the 15th just for the hell of it! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Woo Hoo VGibs!!! Congrats!


----------



## Rmar

Yay VGibs! Lol, I hope it is a nice looking BFP on the 15th.


----------



## lynne192

I'm testing 2nd June, 5dpo atm.... would like to be added to the thread please!!!!


----------



## cazza22

woooo hoooo VGibs congrats huny so pleased for you chick, sending you truckloads of sticky dust.
Update on me: I tested this morning and BFN plus my bleeding started again in the night im gutted but sort of knew it must have been an evap because i woulda been like 17dpo that line should have been mega pink with all my other pregnancys by 17dpo the test line was darker than the control line. I will now Boycot superdrug tests. 
I feel silly for posting the pictures of it now :-(.
Thanks for your replies girls and FX'd i'll be back next month with my BFP.
Good luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Can i be changed back to the 8th please lol?, i think there was a mix up with me and mummytoangel. mummytoangel is testing the 1st and mummy2angel is 8th. thanks hun x


----------



## africaqueen

The witch got me today so im onto trying for june bfp now.

Il be testing June 18th if u can add me please Nato xxx


----------



## Jaymes

africaqueen said:


> The witch got me today so im onto trying for june bfp now.
> 
> Il be testing June 18th if u can add me please Nato xxx

I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Woweee great news VG!!! im so pleased for ya!!

Cazza - im sorry bebe, rotten goddamn evaps, mebbes June will be our month x
ps i am loving your nail polish. 

Queenie, hope you're ok - i know that the bfn hits you hard, pma pma pma pma - repeat to fade x

right, gonna try and work out these updates - head a bit fuzzy today, 4 drinks and im dancing on the tables. tisk at me.


----------



## NatoPMT

we have our first BFP before its even June, so (drum roll even though everyone already knows) ......

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* to VG!!!! 

BFP, BFP, wont you dance along with me

Updates......

1st June - cutelou101, vickyd, doddy0402, mummy2anangel

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192

4th June - Rmar, LucyJ, dan-o

5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa

7th June - Lindyloo

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato, Mummy2Angel.

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*

16th June - NatoPMT 

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen

20th June - heart tree

23rd June - Jaymes

1 x :bfp:!! who's gonna be next? 

sorry to the mummies for the mix up. I'm easily confused.


----------



## LucyJ

Vgibs congratulations hope all goes well for you!! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

hahahaha LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!! And thanks so much everyone! I am STILL gonna get a lil stick to pee on on the 15th LOL


----------



## Megg33k

I bet it'll be positive, Virginia! LOL

I'm aiming for the 16th or 18th. Let's say June 16th for now. May change later!


----------



## cazza22

ooooh megg we'll be testing on the same day if u test on the 18th . No doubt i'll start poas around 16th Naughty girl hehe xxxxxx FX'd 4 us all xxxxxxx lov caz


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> Woweee great news VG!!! im so pleased for ya!!
> 
> Cazza - im sorry bebe, rotten goddamn evaps, mebbes June will be our month x
> ps i am loving your nail polish.
> 
> Queenie, hope you're ok - i know that the bfn hits you hard, pma pma pma pma - repeat to fade x
> 
> right, gonna try and work out these updates - head a bit fuzzy today, 4 drinks and im dancing on the tables. tisk at me.

cheers sweet pea  sporting the neon orange at the mo lol :haha:. & yeah STUPID fricken evaps! i will never use superdrug tests again :growlmad:.

xxxxxxxxxxx hope ur well chick xxxxxxxxxxx did i read ur a blackpool fan??? if so well done on making it through whoop whoop!!! man united fan myself live 5 mins away from old trafford  xxx


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> ooooh megg we'll be testing on the same day if u test on the 18th . No doubt i'll start poas around 16th Naughty girl hehe xxxxxx FX'd 4 us all xxxxxxx lov caz

Ooh! I'm good at holding out... unless I'm 5dpo... then I can't wait sometimes. But like... 7dpo through 14dpo? I'm solid! :)


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh megg we'll be testing on the same day if u test on the 18th . No doubt i'll start poas around 16th Naughty girl hehe xxxxxx FX'd 4 us all xxxxxxx lov caz
> 
> Ooh! I'm good at holding out... unless I'm 5dpo... then I can't wait sometimes. But like... 7dpo through 14dpo? I'm solid! :)Click to expand...

LOL!!! well if u have will power 7dpo through to 14dpo i take my hat off to u woman i i sure as hell do not :haha:. Im pissin on a stick at that point like there going outta fashion hahahaha!! 18th of the month however is around 13dpo so thats me being a good girl 16th of the month is me being an eager beaver & then usually gutted to see a BFN lol xxxxxx Good luck this cycle sweetie we deserve our healthy sticky beans xxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates......

1st June - cutelou101, vickyd, doddy0402, mummy2anangel

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192

4th June - Rmar, LucyJ, dan-o

5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa

7th June - Lindyloo

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato, Mummy2Angel.

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*

16th June - NatoPMT, Megg33k 

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen

20th June - heart tree

23rd June - Jaymes

haha Cazza, seasiders will be seeing ManU next season, I've never seen the like. 

16th is 14 dpo, i might test earlier though. Yeah all right, we all know i will be testing from 3pdo like some sort of crazed buck rabbit doing spinning pees. 

13dpo is very respectable in my book. Not as respectable as Megg and her nerves of steel, mind.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

well last time around although it wasnt planned i felt pregnant but managed to hold out until day after AF was due....I will not test any earlier than 8th june...haha we'll see how that goes :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Haha, Nato! :rofl:


----------



## doddy0402

cazza22 said:


> woooo hoooo VGibs congrats huny so pleased for you chick, sending you truckloads of sticky dust.
> Update on me: I tested this morning and BFN plus my bleeding started again in the night im gutted but sort of knew it must have been an evap because i woulda been like 17dpo that line should have been mega pink with all my other pregnancys by 17dpo the test line was darker than the control line. I will now Boycot superdrug tests.
> I feel silly for posting the pictures of it now :-(.
> Thanks for your replies girls and FX'd i'll be back next month with my BFP.
> Good luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


:hugs::hugs::hugs: chick!!xx


----------



## Lucina

Im looking to test 16th as AF due 19th. Fingers crossed this is our month!


----------



## cla

hi 
can you put me down for the 7th of june please. 
i wish everybody the best of luck:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cazza22

doddy0402 said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> woooo hoooo VGibs congrats huny so pleased for you chick, sending you truckloads of sticky dust.
> Update on me: I tested this morning and BFN plus my bleeding started again in the night im gutted but sort of knew it must have been an evap because i woulda been like 17dpo that line should have been mega pink with all my other pregnancys by 17dpo the test line was darker than the control line. I will now Boycot superdrug tests.
> I feel silly for posting the pictures of it now :-(.
> Thanks for your replies girls and FX'd i'll be back next month with my BFP.
> Good luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: chick!!xxClick to expand...

thanks for my cuddle huny :kiss: x x Roll on june hey :winkwink: x x


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> Updates......
> 
> 1st June - cutelou101, vickyd, doddy0402, mummy2anangel
> 
> 2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192
> 
> 4th June - Rmar, LucyJ, dan-o
> 
> 5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981, zeezee
> 
> 6th June - Lawa
> 
> 7th June - Lindyloo
> 
> 8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato, Mummy2Angel.
> 
> 10th June - SimplyRhi
> 
> 12th June - LeaArr
> 
> 13th June - Jenna_1980
> 
> 15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*
> 
> 16th June - NatoPMT, Megg33k
> 
> 18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen
> 
> 20th June - heart tree
> 
> 23rd June - Jaymes
> 
> haha Cazza, seasiders will be seeing ManU next season, I've never seen the like.
> 
> 16th is 14 dpo, i might test earlier though. Yeah all right, we all know i will be testing from 3pdo like some sort of crazed buck rabbit doing spinning pees.
> 
> 13dpo is very respectable in my book. Not as respectable as Megg and her nerves of steel, mind.



ooooh seasiders hey!!! bring it on :haha:.
& yeah you holding out till the 16th is probs the funniest thing i heard all day :winkwink:. Wow were gonna have no will power in here, june testers wont know whats hit it :rofl:. xxxxxxx


----------



## Elly2u

Hi all...Can i be put down for 26th..just dropped out of the May testers.


----------



## Rmar

I'm 8dpo and trying my hardest to hold out. 1 week and 2 days to go...I will make it!


----------



## Allym0101

Hi 

Put me down for 2nd June please...

Thanks and good luck to everyone who is testing in June xox


----------



## NatoPMT

we must all copy megg and have some decorum <rushes off to test, 7 days before ovulation>


----------



## NatoPMT

you can do it Rmar - sooooo nearly there : pompomsface: 

You're doing good, id been testing for 2 days already at my 8dpo last month. ahem. 

Updates......

1st June - cutelou101, vickyd, doddy0402, mummy2anangel

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192, Allym0101, sugrplum

4th June - Rmar, LucyJ, dan-o

5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato, Mummy2Angel.

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*

16th June - NatoPMT, Megg33k, Lucina, Elly2u 

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen

20th June - heart tree

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes

the 16th is getting busy. Its a very important day in the testing calendar.


----------



## sugrplum

Please add me for the 2nd!


----------



## cazza22

WOWWW is it just me or is the rest of May going REALLY slow???? Hurry up & let me ovulate already :rofl::rofl:.

Hope everyone is fine & dandy xxxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## NatoPMT

added you above sugr

cazza, bide your ponies, we are WAY off ov yet. 

Youre like a little chomping pony with neon hoof polish. Thats your problem. xx


----------



## kafs78

Hi everyone..... GAWD this thread took me ageeeeees to read through.

Im going to be testing about 22 June, can you add me too plz!

Best of luck to everyone, ad i hope May passes quickly


----------



## NatoPMT

well done for getting to the end of the thread kafs, thats 20 mins of your life you'll never get back. Very dedicated. I might add a gold star next to your name for extra dedication. 

added above poppet.


----------



## kafs78

Oh i would love a gold star!


----------



## NatoPMT

youve got one, its kinda yellow but the thought is there.


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> added you above sugr
> 
> cazza, bide your ponies, we are WAY off ov yet.
> 
> Youre like a little chomping pony with neon hoof polish. Thats your problem. xx

I know its ridiculous!! se i need u girls too rein me back in :winkwink:.
At this obsessive rate im gonna use at least 50 preg tests this month well approx that many maybe 52??? :blush:

I'll calm myself back down dont worry just need something to concentrate on is all!! Baby brain completely atm :shrug:.

Oh well back to the preg test gallery to oggle at everyone elses Big Fat Positives :haha:.

Lov it i do x x x x 

Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh mate, i hear ya

i got 25 cheapos and 2 x packet of expensive frers this month, and all of them said NO nato, we've already told you a million times, BFbloodyN

i would rein in your horses but hearty is much better at it than me, i will end up egging you on.


----------



## NatoPMT

anyway, youre wearing a disco headband Cazza, aint _nothing_ stopping you girl.

now i am singing chaka khan in my head. 

see what youve done. 

wooOOOOO.... aint nobody, love me better than yoOOoooOou


----------



## heart tree

Now I'm singing Chaka Khan too! Ain't nobody, love me better!

Caz babe, I'll rein you in no problem! Like Nato said, I'm good at it. But if you need me to be a POAS pusher, I can be that too. I'm flexible. You just say the word, if you need someone to tell you not to test, I'm your girl!

BTW, I ordered some Fertile Aid for DH and 5 pregnancy tests came with it. I have 2 FRER's from last month too. I might be a little more tempted to test early with all these damn test lying around. I may need you all to rein me in!


----------



## zeezee

I want to test now. I know it won't tell me anything, but I want to test now. At most its like 6dpo. I am having some light cramping (I am 10 days off AF) and a sharp twinge on RHS, but I wonder whether I am symptom spotting.

SIGH


----------



## goddess25

I will be testing on the 15th June


----------



## MinnieMone

hello everyone.....

Nato, b&gger it all .... i'm diving back in, can you add me please.... i got the all clear at the hospital today (one week after finishing my bleed) and whilst she was there, I said 'take a look at my right ovary would you, it's giving me gip'.... she say's 'oooh you have a dominant follicle on your right ovary' and a 6.6 endometrial thickness'.....and the good thing is I can save my OPK's, because she was the best ovulator predictor ever... 

She reckons in the next 48 hours I should ovulate all being well.

Fella is on standby.... dinner is scrapped.

so I'm thinking around the 19th?


----------



## heart tree

ZeeZee, don't test yet luv. It's too early. Resist, resist!!

MinnieMone, I'm so jealous that you got someone to look inside and predict for you! Why can't we all have those machines at home! Grab that fella and BD!!!


----------



## MinnieMone

Heart Tree, I know! My own personal, talking, smiling ovulator predictor, who even told me the size of the follicle and lining... i'm thinking it's a sign... 4th time lucky!!

We're actually supposed to be waiting as we are seeing another recurrent mc specialist on the 11th June and I know I'm supposed to wait for one AF post mc, but I fell 2 weeks after my last one, so it can happen. 

Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## heart tree

I don't think I could resist trying if I knew my follicles and lining were gearing up to Ov. I don't blame you for not waiting. Best of luck! Can't wait until you test!


----------



## NatoPMT

MinnieMone said:


> hello everyone.....
> 
> Nato, b&gger it all .... i'm diving back in, can you add me please.... i got the all clear at the hospital today (one week after finishing my bleed) and whilst she was there, I said 'take a look at my right ovary would you, it's giving me gip'.... she say's 'oooh you have a dominant follicle on your right ovary' and a 6.6 endometrial thickness'.....and the good thing is I can save my OPK's, because she was the best ovulator predictor ever...
> 
> She reckons in the next 48 hours I should ovulate all being well.
> 
> Fella is on standby.... dinner is scrapped.
> 
> so I'm thinking around the 19th?

i was just thinking about you today :hugs:

Im so glad you're trying again, i think the % ages you got given were utter crap. And so say me and your dominant follicle. 

Arses to percentages and hellooooo 6.6 endometrial thickness - if thats not a come on to try again, i dont know what is

One of them there oocytes will be game for this, i can feel it in my follicles, Mone

xxxx


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> anyway, youre wearing a disco headband Cazza, aint _nothing_ stopping you girl.
> 
> now i am singing chaka khan in my head.
> 
> see what youve done.
> 
> wooOOOOO.... aint nobody, love me better than yoOOoooOou

hahaha Chaka bloody khan!!!! I was going for more of the Shakira look so ermmmm yeah cheers for that dude :rofl:. That song is ridiculously infectious though, uve got all the June bugs singing chaka khan :dohh:

And heart tree :hugs: thanks sweetie

BELIEVVVEEE me im gonna need some of ye old reining in idge, & seen as Nat is a total POAS hoar i wont be looking in that direction for support!!! She already has her addiction in stock in her bathroom cupboard on count down to as near to the 16th of next month as physically possible :haha:.
(I know this as i do too :blush:).

Awwww were gonna have some fun in here girlies cant pissin wait (excuse the pun). 

Any whoot how the hell are we all tonight? Almost Bank Hol weekend so im in a fab mood! Hopefully No more rain in Manchester i want the sun back out to play :happydance:.

xxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elly2u

Hi all..just checked your latest chart Nato and as much as i would love to be testing on 16th..nature unfortunatley has me waiting until 26th!!


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty, whats Fertile Aid? sounds like something im going to get involved in. I just follow you round, copying. Sounds like you are flexing and doing warms ups for some serious early testing - DONT DO IT!!!!! dont make me wrestle that frer off you. I will. 

Mone, have you got a new dr then? i do hope so, i wanted to karate chop that last one, he was a nasty piece of work. 

I think june should be disco month in honour of Caz. Thats my proposal. I propose disco month as an alternative to it being poas month. again.

Im sulking about going to bournemouth this weekend. i dont know why im so sulky, but i am. what are everyones plans? 

(hahaha 'cant pissin wait'.*hahaha. i love a good wee joke. This forum is the only place in the world that wee jokes go down well. )


----------



## NatoPMT

round up round up, heres the updates......

1st June - cutelou101, vickyd, doddy0402, mummy2anangel

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192, Allym0101, sugrplum

4th June - Rmar, dan-o

5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato, Mummy2Angel.

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25

16th June - NatoPMT, Megg33k, Lucina

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen

19th June - MinnieMone

20th June - heart tree

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes

26th June - Elly2u

swapped elly round, added mone & goddess, and wondered if zee has tested. Thems me updates.


----------



## heart tree

I haven't even Ov'd yet, so I promise I won't test for a little while. I will do my best not to test early, but those damn tests are in my house now. We may have a wrestling match on our hands!

I was looking for a supplement for my DH. They don't sell Wellman here in the US, so the best one I found was Fertile Aid. I want his spermies to be superman and spiderman all in one. Here's the link: https://www.fertilaid.com/l-carnitine.asp He has to take 3 a day and shockingly he's been doing it. 

Disco month it is! Let's set up a big mirrored disco ball in this thread and wear bell bottoms. 

We have a long weekend here in the US. If my soy works properly, hopefully I'll Ov earlier than usual. I plan to BD all weekend just in case! Even got a sexy little get up to lure DH :winkwink:


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls how we all doing? Love the idea of disco month yes I have been singing along with chaka khan. 

Sorry to bring doom and gloom to the group but I won't be testing on the 4th anymore ended up at a&e on monday night, husband had to call an ambulance due me lossing alot of blood I flooded everywhere, very scary passed out and everything paramedics thought I may be having an early miscarriage :cry: but dr at a&e (who was useless and not that nice) said it was just a period seriosuly just a period you have to be joking me!! Went to my dr's today and having full blood work done next tues and they are going to check hcg levels so wont be testing on the 4th but maybe I'll be able to end of june not really sure.

Although I must confess to doing a first response test yesterday there looked like there was a very very very very faint line but todays test was def negative!!

Hope you all get BFP will keep checking in on you keeping fingers crossed for you all and sendling lots of :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Lucy, you need some disco in your life more than anyone! What an ordeal! You are allowed to bring doom, gloom, foom, shoom, or any other emotion to this thread. Let us know how the blood results turn out. Hope everything is OK! 

If you are out for June, we'll just have to start a July thread in your honor. But I'm not counting you out for June yet!


----------



## cazza22

yayyyyyyy!!! a Disco month I LUURRVVEEE it!! Awwww how cool would it be to have June testers siggy with a disco ball on it?? & we should all have avatar pics with headbands on :rofl: ok i am taking it a bit far now aint i :blush:.
Do we have any brain boxes in the group who know how to do siggys?? Dont look in this direction because well In a word "I'm Thick" :haha: 

I am so sorry ur going through this at the minute Lucy. I just wanted to give you a HUGE :hugs:. We'll look after u if u need many shoulders to cry on sweet pea.

Can i just say the only problem with making this all about the disco is Disco makes me wanna get pissed & well TTC & gettin pissed is a no way no how scenario so in actual fact this will be torture coz i have vodka n lemonade on the brain now aswell as throwing my ass shakin moves on the dancefloor :dance::headspin::drunk::wine::bunny:

So yeah cheers for that Nato :thumbup: suppose its better than wanting to test @ 2dpo :haha:

Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh Luce, Im sorry sweetie. I'll take your name off and wait to hear re future dates, but we can easily set up a July thread in your honour very very soon (best get to June first)

I had a crappy experience at A&E too, i think they are just too busy and stressed sometimes - you knows your body best

please come back and play disco month for us, im gonna kick that off in a minute, stylee of Jimmy Saville on TOTP circa 1979 

Im showing my age arent i.


----------



## NatoPMT

dance dance dance dance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djFumib86d0


----------



## NatoPMT

OOoOOOOo spiderman sperm!!! sounds like something i wanna get me some of. I think husband will be interested too, he's taking Wellman so they must be slinging webs as i type. Limbering up like. 

i wanna wear a headband but my ears will poke out and betray me. I can do neon nail varnish though, if that gets me disco points cazza

and you think vodka and lemonade is a problem, i am having a glass of grapefruit juice for ewcm, and i swear i am like one of pavlov's dogs, if i have grapefruit, my subconscious expects there to be a damned vodka in it. I bet hearty has the exact same problem. i bet 10 english pence.


----------



## heart tree

You know, I really should be working right now, but can't seem to get enough of this thread! Ummm, vodka drinker? Me? Never!

Yes, in fact, I drink my grapefruit juice every morning for ewcm and do wish there was a tiny splash of vodka. I did have a mojito last night for DH's birthday! Delicious!

Caz, I am a dancing fool and disco is exactly what I need to get myself moving. And yes, a little vodka thrown in doesn't hurt. Love the MJ video Nato!

I also have ears that stick out, so no headband for me, but maybe a sparkly pantsuit would be good. 

We DO need a disco ball sigy. Too bad I don't know how to craft one. Maybe I'll ask the graphic designer here at work...


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Could you change me again please :blush: :lol:, i thought i had ov on tuesday but i got my POS ovulation test today so could you put me down to test the 12th please :lol: x


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks hearttree, cazza and nato,

It's been a rough week my poor husband it all happened on his birthday but fingers crossed for the end of june and if not july it is. The hardest thing is the thought that I suffered an early miscarrigae its just heartbraking.

Right I am practicing my best john travolta saturday night fever moves for the disco ball and music!!

I could go a good cocktail went to new york for my honeymoon last year and had the best cocktails ever so yummy have really drunk since then!!


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> hello everyone.....
> 
> Nato, b&gger it all .... i'm diving back in, can you add me please.... i got the all clear at the hospital today (one week after finishing my bleed) and whilst she was there, I said 'take a look at my right ovary would you, it's giving me gip'.... she say's 'oooh you have a dominant follicle on your right ovary' and a 6.6 endometrial thickness'.....and the good thing is I can save my OPK's, because she was the best ovulator predictor ever...
> 
> She reckons in the next 48 hours I should ovulate all being well.
> 
> Fella is on standby.... dinner is scrapped.
> 
> so I'm thinking around the 19th?

I'm hoping to have a similar U/S on my ovaries next week! FX'd!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Megg, I'm sooooo envious! We seriously all need to be able to have these at home so we can check daily. Who needs to POAS when you can just take a look inside? Good luck to you!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! LOL I'm going to try and do it under the guise of checking for PCOS! :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Guises are perfectly acceptable, especially if you get to see if you are about to ovulate!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Exactly! :winkwink: I need to talk to her ASAP about getting it scheduled!


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies how are you all?

I am so poor I started to SS at about 1 dpo lol! 

not sure if my calcs are right as i could have OVd slightly earlier. Normally CD 18 but did a OPK on about the 1th and was really positive so we shall see! 

My boobs are sore though but that may be all the poking! 

Well hospital appointment in a fortnight cant wait now! 

And I love the seasiders as i put 40 quid on them to go up at the beginning of the season woop


----------



## cazza22

Hey gorgeous girls how are we all?? Went out shopping yesterday and decided to get some bits to optimise the chances of catching my eggy this month so took a trip to boots and got more preconception pregnacare for me and Wellman for the OH which he promises to take religiously , I got Grapefuit juice coz u girls seem to be so thought id jump on the bandwaggon LOL!!!! & last but not least a trip to Ann Summers for somethin Kinky to wear :winkwink: get those juices flowing around ovulation :sex::rofl: Im telling u girls im going all out this month I DO NOT want to see another :bfn: SIMPLES!!!!!!!!

Its awfully quiet on this thread whats going on??? Have we got early ovulaters who are too errrmmmm busy getting jiggy :blush:. 

Speak soon Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynne192

cazza22 said:


> Hey gorgeous girls how are we all?? Went out shopping yesterday and decided to get some bits to optimise the chances of catching my eggy this month so took a trip to boots and got more preconception pregnacare for me and Wellman for the OH which he promises to take religiously , I got Grapefuit juice coz u girls seem to be so thought id jump on the bandwaggon LOL!!!! & last but not least a trip to Ann Summers for somethin Kinky to wear :winkwink: get those juices flowing around ovulation :sex::rofl: Im telling u girls im going all out this month I DO NOT want to see another :bfn: SIMPLES!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its awfully quiet on this thread whats going on??? Have we got early ovulaters who are too errrmmmm busy getting jiggy :blush:.
> 
> Speak soon Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx

hey hun sounds like you've been busy lol.... after three years we have given up on kinky things lol but i do still try when i am not to tired lol... i have been thinking about starting to look into fertility foods, but we'll see. i have a lap and dye next month so kinda nervous about that, my period is due on tuesday but yesterday i was very sick throw up a few times, been extremely tired for the last week, and been getting terrible period like pains so i am hoping its a good sign but i think might be a kidney infection. we're currently taking to help us get pregnant vitmains both mine and his, folic acid (to build up after my ectopic) Agnus castus, aspirin and cough med to help thin out my mucas, been using fertility monitor, ovulation test sticks, charting my temp, CM and cervix lol... i think before i get up in the morning i have done more medical things than most doctors lol... 

so at the moment i am 12dpo so we'll see....

i really hope this is your month and mine :D how long you and OH been TTC?


----------



## cazza22

lynne192 said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey gorgeous girls how are we all?? Went out shopping yesterday and decided to get some bits to optimise the chances of catching my eggy this month so took a trip to boots and got more preconception pregnacare for me and Wellman for the OH which he promises to take religiously , I got Grapefuit juice coz u girls seem to be so thought id jump on the bandwaggon LOL!!!! & last but not least a trip to Ann Summers for somethin Kinky to wear :winkwink: get those juices flowing around ovulation :sex::rofl: Im telling u girls im going all out this month I DO NOT want to see another :bfn: SIMPLES!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its awfully quiet on this thread whats going on??? Have we got early ovulaters who are too errrmmmm busy getting jiggy :blush:.
> 
> Speak soon Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hey hun sounds like you've been busy lol.... after three years we have given up on kinky things lol but i do still try when i am not to tired lol... i have been thinking about starting to look into fertility foods, but we'll see. i have a lap and dye next month so kinda nervous about that, my period is due on tuesday but yesterday i was very sick throw up a few times, been extremely tired for the last week, and been getting terrible period like pains so i am hoping its a good sign but i think might be a kidney infection. we're currently taking to help us get pregnant vitmains both mine and his, folic acid (to build up after my ectopic) Agnus castus, aspirin and cough med to help thin out my mucas, been using fertility monitor, ovulation test sticks, charting my temp, CM and cervix lol... i think before i get up in the morning i have done more medical things than most doctors lol...
> 
> so at the moment i am 12dpo so we'll see....
> 
> i really hope this is your month and mine :D how long you and OH been TTC?Click to expand...



Jeeeezzzzz Lynne you are a busy girl arent you :thumbup: I think its great you are doing so much to increase ur chances of making ur healthy bubs. 
I've never bothered with temping etc because i pretty much ovulate like clockwork i still use OPKs though coz i love seeing the smiley face and knowing my egg is supposed to be there ready and waiting for us :winkwink:.

I really really hope this is ur month sweetie, ur symptoms sound VERY promising, Have u tested yet?? 12DPO u would probs get a line on a sensitive test now if u wanted to? Or are you waiting to see if ur late first?? I'll be watching over you chick with everything crossed :hugs:. 

Me & OH have been TTC for 3 years but was trying at the wrong times for the first 18months :wacko:. We got caught 3 times last year as you can see from my siggy unfortunately we lost all our little angels :cry:. I think OPK's are a god send as they have helped me understand my body and when i am most fertile i recommend them to anyone who will listen to be honest hahahaha :haha:.

As for Kinky dress up it keeps things alive dunt it :blush: we've been together since we were 17 so nearly 10 years so were all up for keeping the bedroom department fun :haha:. Plus i never want my OH to feel like im just using his spermies around ovulation hehehe so i know im making the effort aswell which keeps us both happy.

Im gonna stalk u Lynne and send you BFP vibes FX'd 4 u Lov Caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynne192

cazza22 said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey gorgeous girls how are we all?? Went out shopping yesterday and decided to get some bits to optimise the chances of catching my eggy this month so took a trip to boots and got more preconception pregnacare for me and Wellman for the OH which he promises to take religiously , I got Grapefuit juice coz u girls seem to be so thought id jump on the bandwaggon LOL!!!! & last but not least a trip to Ann Summers for somethin Kinky to wear :winkwink: get those juices flowing around ovulation :sex::rofl: Im telling u girls im going all out this month I DO NOT want to see another :bfn: SIMPLES!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its awfully quiet on this thread whats going on??? Have we got early ovulaters who are too errrmmmm busy getting jiggy :blush:.
> 
> Speak soon Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hey hun sounds like you've been busy lol.... after three years we have given up on kinky things lol but i do still try when i am not to tired lol... i have been thinking about starting to look into fertility foods, but we'll see. i have a lap and dye next month so kinda nervous about that, my period is due on tuesday but yesterday i was very sick throw up a few times, been extremely tired for the last week, and been getting terrible period like pains so i am hoping its a good sign but i think might be a kidney infection. we're currently taking to help us get pregnant vitmains both mine and his, folic acid (to build up after my ectopic) Agnus castus, aspirin and cough med to help thin out my mucas, been using fertility monitor, ovulation test sticks, charting my temp, CM and cervix lol... i think before i get up in the morning i have done more medical things than most doctors lol...
> 
> so at the moment i am 12dpo so we'll see....
> 
> i really hope this is your month and mine :D how long you and OH been TTC?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeeezzzzz Lynne you are a busy girl arent you :thumbup: I think its great you are doing so much to increase ur chances of making ur healthy bubs.
> I've never bothered with temping etc because i pretty much ovulate like clockwork i still use OPKs though coz i love seeing the smiley face and knowing my egg is supposed to be there ready and waiting for us :winkwink:.
> 
> I really really hope this is ur month sweetie, ur symptoms sound VERY promising, Have u tested yet?? 12DPO u would probs get a line on a sensitive test now if u wanted to? Or are you waiting to see if ur late first?? I'll be watching over you chick with everything crossed :hugs:.
> 
> Me & OH have been TTC for 3 years but was trying at the wrong times for the first 18months :wacko:. We got caught 3 times last year as you can see from my siggy unfortunately we lost all our little angels :cry:. I think OPK's are a god send as they have helped me understand my body and when i am most fertile i recommend them to anyone who will listen to be honest hahahaha :haha:.
> 
> As for Kinky dress up it keeps things alive dunt it :blush: we've been together since we were 17 so nearly 10 years so were all up for keeping the bedroom department fun :haha:. Plus i never want my OH to feel like im just using his spermies around ovulation hehehe so i know im making the effort aswell which keeps us both happy.
> 
> Im gonna stalk u Lynne and send you BFP vibes FX'd 4 u Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


no need to stalk me hun if you have msn can add me if you want? mail me and i'll give you my addy, always looking for TTC buddies. i am sooo sorry to see about your losses, i have suffered a few myself we lost our little one casey to ectopic in feb 2010. 

anyways huge hugs and bfp all around


----------



## lynne192

i'm out this month, i got my AF today and in the worst pain of my whole entire life :cry:


----------



## libbymarks198

i will be testing on the 15th of june if not before


----------



## vickyd

Im out this month too...AF arrived on time as expected...
good luck to all the other June testers!!!


----------



## Decemberbride

6th June with an early test! - AF not due until 10th though!


----------



## cutelou101

Hi Ladies, tested today a day early (i know i shouldn't but couldn't stop myself!) BFN!! so new testing date for me, going to try and make it till CD28 (as i have no idea when i ov'ed this month) so Thursday 3rd. Hope you all well xxx


----------



## Rmar

Tested today and got a really faint positive. Not quite a BFP but it'll do. AF not due until Thursday/Friday.


----------



## cazza22

lynne192 said:


> i'm out this month, i got my AF today and in the worst pain of my whole entire life :cry:

sorry the witch showed sweetie :cry:. sending huge hugs :hugs: lov cazxxxx


----------



## cazza22

sorry to all the lovely ladies with either BFN or ugly witch showing her horrible head :-(. FX'd for next cycle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Rmar hope this is ur BFP huny whoop whoop xxxxxxxxxxx lov caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynne192

cazza22 said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> i'm out this month, i got my AF today and in the worst pain of my whole entire life :cry:
> 
> sorry the witch showed sweetie :cry:. sending huge hugs :hugs: lov cazxxxxClick to expand...

thanks hun just dead depressed now was hoping to get BFP before lap and dye so didn't need to get it my luck :(


----------



## cazza22

lynne192 said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> i'm out this month, i got my AF today and in the worst pain of my whole entire life :cry:
> 
> sorry the witch showed sweetie :cry:. sending huge hugs :hugs: lov cazxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun just dead depressed now was hoping to get BFP before lap and dye so didn't need to get it my luck :(Click to expand...

Bless you hun, it sucks it really does, especially when you gear yourself up for a BFP & have had such strong Symptoms like you have its all very confusing :wacko:. I hope u get the all clear from the lap dye chick & can get back to it asap. Sorry to hear u are in pain aswell Lynne god damn AF. Just relax put ur feet up with :coffee: & let OH weight on u hand and foot hahaha.

We'll get there hun i promise xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Put me down for 23rd ..bfn so far at 13dpo, c'mon :witch: where are you?


----------



## heart tree

Sorry about the witch Lynne and Vicky. Good luck with the lap and dye Lynne!

Cutelou and Deb, you still could be in, you never know! Fx'd!!

Rmar, do you have a picture??? Good luck, hope it's a BFP!


----------



## NatoPMT

I have just got back from a weekend away and havent yet caught up with the thread news, but i have news..

i have ewcm!!!!!

i am SO proud of myself. I feel all fertile. 

right, now i catch up.


----------



## NatoPMT

fingers VERY tightly crossed rmar, along with toes and eyes. I wont update until you say so. You are boss. 

roll up, roll up, heres the updates......

1st June - vickyd *witch got her* :(, doddy0402, mummy2anangel

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192, Allym0101, sugrplum

3rd June - cutelou101

4th June - Rmar, dan-o

5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa, Decemberbride

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr, Mummy2Angel. 

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25, libbymarks198

16th June - NatoPMT, Megg33k, Lucina

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen

19th June - MinnieMone

20th June - heart tree

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes, debgreasby

26th June - Elly2u

Changed ya round M2AntsinPants

Luce, hope youre recovering well. Doing John Travolta moves will defo help. 

Megg howd your scan go?

Lawa - good move betting on the tangerines!! how much did you get back? will you buy a round of opks to celebrate? 

haha Cazza, i dunno whats changed for me this month with all the different thing i was trying, but ewcm and i have been reunited. I must tell Omi, i was following her instructions. Im so glad its not just me...i was doing it wrong for the first TTC as well. Must be a northern thing. 

Sorry to hear about af Lynne and Vic x


----------



## NatoPMT

spinning this for the girls on the bd train tonight....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRwjYZzvGkY&feature=related


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Hope we are all ok girls :hugs:, sorry for those who the witch got :(

Its almost june already !! :D more or less a week till i test :D hoping this will be a quick ttw x


----------



## Lawa

Hey Nato,

Just got back from a weekend away aswell! 

I won about 100 qud gone in my baby fund pot! 

Well ladies I cant work out what DPO I am on as I think I ovd early thid month so I am working in me still being due to trst on 15dpo on the 6th of June.

Which means I will start testing tomorrow LMAO well I will be truthfull I just POAS with an OPK lol.

Been haing sore boobs ast few das but today got cramps in tummy and shooting pain down below. so fingers crossed also been really tied which could be the amount of wlking I have done oh well we shall see xxx


----------



## heart tree

Lawa, those are some good signs babe! Fx'd for you!

Nato, EWCM??? I'm sooooo jealous! I just peed on an OPK and got a positive. I've never gotten one this early - CD15. I guess the soy really did work for me. No EWCM though. Going to drink a gallon of grapefruit juice right now! I may have to change my test date if I end up ovulating in the next day or 2.

Ladies, June is tomorrow. Can't wait to see all those June BFP's!!


----------



## Lawa

Hert tree I promised myself I wasnt going to test and wait to see if AF got me as got my hospital results next wedensday.

We said we would never get the BFP on our fist cycle so Iam a bit worried I have done something stupid! 

I have been taking pregnacare pre conception and baby asprin this cycle to maximize my chances of everything being ok ?


----------



## heart tree

Lawa, it's going to be what it's going to be. Try not to worry honey. Easier said than done, I know. What kinds of results are you waiting for?


----------



## vickyd

Thanks girls for your wishes!!! Im keeping all body parts crossed for you and heres a special disco tune for all of you left on the testing thread!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QFtd_C-BsI&feature=related


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> spinning this for the girls on the bd train tonight....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRwjYZzvGkY&feature=related

Thanks lady! Since I got my positive OPK, you can bet I'll be riding that BD train tonight. Will be playing this in the background.


----------



## Lawa

Hey hun just waiting for the results of all my bloods.

Well just went and has a quick look on the OPK i pissed on and guess what faint second line lol. 

Better wait and test in the morning!


----------



## heart tree

OMG....LOVING the disco!!! Thanks vicky and nato


----------



## heart tree

Lawa said:


> Hey hun just waiting for the results of all my bloods.
> 
> Well just went and has a quick look on the OPK i pissed on and guess what faint second line lol.
> 
> Better wait and test in the morning!

I had all the bloods done too. I was convinced I had a blood clotting disorder as I had a blood clot in my uterus which caused my first loss. My results were all normal. They have told me it has all been bad luck. I hope your results are normal too. 

Hmmm...faint line on OPK. Interesting. Yes, wait till the morning to test!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha loving the aint no stopping us now!!! nice call Vic, im playing and typing, playing and typing

Hearty we are synched!! well, im a day behind, i dont have a positive opk yet - expected tomorrow but synched enough for me to say we are synched. 

thats fantastic about your CD vs soy battle, that really is, its amazing what these plants can do. I reckons it was the evening primrose for me and the ewcm. That mustve improved the quality of egg then - this could be bfp month!!! im excited. 

Ive just realised what fx'd means - so i have fxed for ya too lawa, more potential bfp material......cant help thinking the symptoms might sound good. Dont do what i do and spend all your hard won cash on poas. You are torturing yourself with poaopks!!


----------



## Lawa

I am a co,plete addict Nato drives me mad :( JUst hope their real symptoms :/


----------



## vickyd

Nato and heart, whats with the soy???? Is that like soy milk or soy products or is it in some herb form (dont laugh!!!)??
Today i started with green tea and im working up the courage for grapefruit (blahhhh!!!) in the morning as im having no ewcm.... I was also contemplating the preseed but im a bit inbetween on that one....


----------



## heart tree

Vick, I'm totally not laughing. There are no dumb questions! Soy is taken in a pill form. It is actually called soy isoflavones. Some people refer to it as the natural clomid. You take it from day 3-7 of your cycle. If you have a normal cycle and ovulate regularly before CD22, you should steer clear of it. For me, I usually ovulate between CD22-28. The later you ovulate, the less likely you are to have a good quality egg. Soy can help you ovulate earlier, which in my case, it looks like it has. If you decide to take it, please read up on it. There is a good thread here about it and the ladies are very knowledgeable and supportive: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/179679-any-soy-ladies-out-there.html

Evening primrose oil helps women with EWCM also. I'm pretty sure it helped Nato, though I have yet to get any good results from it. I'm also trying grapefruit juice, but not sure that worked either.

Both times I got my BFP's I used pre-seed. Actually, the first time I ever used it I got my BFP. I'm giving Conceive Plus a try this time just to switch it up. I definitely recommend using one of these if you don't have ewcm!


----------



## vickyd

Heart thanks for the info. I wont take the soy as i ovulate day 15-16 in a 30 day cycle.
Ok so im warming up on the idea of preseed, ill give it another go aunatural this month and if im still dry ill go for it next cycle!!!! I never had this problem before my last D&C, i always had tooonnnsss of ewcm....:growlmad:


----------



## NatoPMT

me too lawa, i hope your symptoms are a good sign

I am not going to take the soy again - i was a bit silly to take it i think, although ive heard tell that it increases quality of egg, but i shouldnt be messing with my hormones unless i have good reason to

the ewcm - this month i had a glass of grapefruit juice a day, 2000iu of evening primrose and 800mg of red raspberry leaf - both supplements to stop after ov

I hadnt any ewcm last 2 months and i am pretty sure that i didnt get it before my bfp in january, that month i used preseed (first time i ever used it too, hearty). This month i started getting it on CD9, so i might actually get 5 days of it, i have had it every day and am now on CD12 - im absolutely amazed. I nearly showed husband but controlled myself. 

Vic if you had it before, then you might still be just readjusting - worth trying the grapefruit and EPO though


----------



## vickyd

Nato i will hold my nose and gulp down the grapefruit juice!!!! 
LMAO with you almost showing the ewcm to hubby cause this cycle after some serious digging i pulled out a hint of some stretchy stuff, i marched over to hubby and pulling apart my fingers asked "would you describe this mucus like egg whites?????!!!!" He almost started banging his head against the wall!!!!
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl:

hahaha ace - you are worse than me!!! i am so glad i am not the only headcase on the block.


----------



## Lawa

Ladies with longer cycles and heavy AF ect or after d and cs I would recommend well women tablets up untill OV Really helped me :D 

If you cant get well women evening primrose and star-flower oil (again to OV)


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, that is HILARIOUS!!! Did your husband have an opinion or was he too busy trying to bang his head against the wall?? 

Nato, we are synched as far as I can tell. I will hopefully Ov tomorrow. Sounds like you might in 2 days. Woo-hoo!!

Lawa, I've not heard of star-flower oil. Will give that a look. Thanks!


----------



## vickyd

LOL!! No he didnt have an opinion although after we bd he asked what the hell i was on about with the egg whites!! I tried to explain but he went back to banging his head against the wall!!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god, I'm laughing so hard right now. He must have a headache!


----------



## sugrplum

WOOOHOOOO!!! I got my BFP early!! (couldnt resist, lol) I so hope this baby sticks! I finally feel happiness again! Lots of luck to everyone!

(btw I used preseed and instead cups and pillow under my butt lol)


----------



## VGibs

sugrplum said:


> WOOOHOOOO!!! I got my BFP early!! (couldnt resist, lol) I so hope this baby sticks! I finally feel happiness again! Lots of luck to everyone!
> 
> (btw I used preseed and instead cups and pillow under my butt lol)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

:happydance:
:happydance:
:happydance:
:happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Yay sugarplum!!! Here's to a sticky 9 months!!!

This is my second month using the instead cups. Hope they work this time. 

Congrats!!


----------



## Lawa

HEy ladies think i may potentially have a BFP.

VEry very faint on a frer so going to wait and test gain before I get excited! 

Line is so faint it envolves squinting and twisting!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> f
> Megg howd your scan go?

Actually, I'm hoping to have it done in the next couple of days. I called the doc to ask about it Friday, but she didn't get a chance to call me back due to the weekend and our bank holiday! So, I don't know if she'll be able to arrange it quick enough or not! Hoping!



heart tree said:


> Lawa, those are some good signs babe! Fx'd for you!
> 
> Nato, EWCM??? I'm sooooo jealous! *I just peed on an OPK and got a positive. I've never gotten one this early - CD15. I guess the soy really did work for me.* No EWCM though. Going to drink a gallon of grapefruit juice right now! I may have to change my test date if I end up ovulating in the next day or 2.
> 
> Ladies, June is tomorrow. Can't wait to see all those June BFP's!!

:happydance:



sugrplum said:


> WOOOHOOOO!!! I got my BFP early!! (couldnt resist, lol) I so hope this baby sticks! I finally feel happiness again! Lots of luck to everyone!
> 
> (btw I used preseed and instead cups and pillow under my butt lol)

CONGRATS!!! :hugs:



Lawa said:


> HEy ladies think i may potentially have a BFP.
> 
> VEry very faint on a frer so going to wait and test gain before I get excited!
> 
> Line is so faint it envolves squinting and twisting!

EEK! Pic? C'mon! PIC! :yipee:


----------



## Lawa

Will do one as soon as oh leaves the house he downst know I have tested yet! 

Not sure you will see it though keep imagining i have! !


----------



## Rmar

Got a positive test with more colour, today. Can you please put me down for a BFP (even though it isn't so big and fat). :)


----------



## Lawa

COngrats hun! 

I dont think i can get a pccie of mine as v v faint going to try and pull frer apart now and see fi that makes it easier! 

Can only see it in certain light but only jut 10dpo so will retest tomorrow


----------



## Rmar

Good luck, pictures tend to not show as much of a line as there really is. At 10dpo, there is lots of time for that line to darken right up.


----------



## Lawa

Well no way i cn get a piccie lol.

I think it is their pulled frer apart will wait and retest tomorrow x


----------



## NatoPMT

wooo HOOOO at rmar, sugr and lawa

thats bloody brilliant triple news - i have to go to work so wont be able to update till tonight

im definitely excited now.


----------



## vickyd

YAHHHH!!! Congrats girls!!!!!! Keep those BFPs coming girls!!! Aint no stopping you now!!!

:headspin::headspin:


----------



## Megg33k

Rmar said:


> Got a positive test with more colour, today. Can you please put me down for a BFP (even though it isn't so big and fat). :)

:yipee:



Lawa said:


> Well no way i cn get a piccie lol.
> 
> I think it is their pulled frer apart will wait and retest tomorrow x

Can't wait to see tomorrow's! :)


----------



## lynne192

So BFN for me this month, thanks girls for all your kind words, the good thing about getting my period early is me and my partner are going to try really really really hard this month before i get my lap and dye done i am really hoping i wont need to get it done, luckily the pain from my AF has subsided, didn't get much sleep last night or the night before last and got work men in at the moment tired as hell... well i say in at the moment actually just looked out the window and they are gabbing lol ffs. i am hoping they will get finished soon because i want to try and get a nap in, also having a horrible week already as i ordered things for my son's birthday and apparently the shipping company deliveried it somewhere and had it signed for but wasn't to here so going to have one really dissapointed son not impressed. been calling and emailing them all morning and nothing, if it was sent to one of my neighbours then thats fine well not fine but at least then i know and can chase it up, although all my neighbours are that from hell so doubt even if i did know where my stuff when might still never get it back :(


----------



## Jaymes

Af yesterday. I have a long cycle so I'm out for the month.


----------



## Razcox

I think i will be testing 24th June if i OV on time this month so can you put me down for then. Will update if OV is AWOL though as only on CD7 at the min.


----------



## LucyJ

Yay to those girles with BFP so exicted for you all :happydance:

and sorry to those that are out this month fingers crossed for next time!!

Thanks nato I'm doing better still bleeding a small amount thought it had stopped but it hadnt so frustrating going to docs tomorrow to have full blood work done they are going to check my hcg levels to see what they are doing.

I need advice not really sure what happened last week :shrug: whether it was an early miscarriage or a very very strange period (if it was it was a bloody scary one) so should I wait for one normal period or do you think I'm alright to start trying again (when the bleeding has stopped which I'm hoping will be next couple of days) in theory I should ov next week sometime. I really want to be pregnant again and have my little one stick would be so happy to make it to 12 week scan again and for everything to be alright!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck to you all. I dont think I will be testing in June. :dust:


----------



## rachrach82

hi can i join but im afreid not date as yet this is my 4th month ttc since my thryoid level r correvt in total 7 years. anyway im 27 oh is 36 im continueing from may i was due af 5 days ago but more bad news we didnt really concentrate on it this month so i reckon im completely out as we only bd 2 days b4 my est ov day but my lethel length has been 13 days for 4 months im now on 18 days i cant b pregnant unless OH's sperm has mega life span whicj i dowt lol. anyway i cant put a date but would to to able to chat to u all and i follow every1,xx :dust: to all.


----------



## heart tree

Rach, of course you can join us. Have you tested? an 18 day luteal phase is very long. If you BD'd 2 days before Ov, you could definitely be pregnant. Sperm can live up to 5 days!


----------



## heva510

june 1st BFP :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Woo-hoo heva!!! Congrats!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, heva!


----------



## Lawa

Wel ldies dont know hif its looking good for me just tested again this morning still a line slightly darker than yesterday but not by much so think may end up as a chemical :?


----------



## heart tree

Lawa said:


> Wel ldies dont know hif its looking good for me just tested again this morning still a line slightly darker than yesterday but not by much so think may end up as a chemical :?

How many DPO are you? It can take some time for the hcg to rise. It may be too early yet to tell. I hope it is a sticky BFP for you!:hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Erm if i go by a normal cycle of 32 days then i am 10dpo

I think I may have OV early on C16 so 12 dpo.


----------



## Megg33k

Some people don't get anything until 14dpo or later! Don't give up yet!


----------



## Lawa

See megg thats what worries me cihcky as last MC i didn't get my BFP until 4 dpo and that all went wrong :(


----------



## Megg33k

Every pregnancy is different. I'm assuming you meant 14dpo... not 4dpo! LOL The outcome of one doesn't indicate the outcome of the next! Getting any line at all at 10-12dpo might be a good sign all in itself! I'm not saying not to worry... but don't worry TOO much. 

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4506195954_caf7506c0c_o.png


----------



## Lawa

LMAO dyslexic fingers :/

Thanks hunny juest feeling a bit delicate at the moment xx


----------



## Megg33k

Totally understandable! :hugs: Just wanted you to know that low-ish HCG at 10-12dpo is relatively normal!


----------



## lynne192

since my period came early this cycle and looks like i'll get another period this month i would be grateful if you could put me down for test on the 27-28th June. my period is due 28th so hoping we'll catch things this cycle!


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies think it is chemicl cervix is open and noticed some brown CM looks like shes coming early! 

To late for an `IB


----------



## NatoPMT

oh lawa, i'm sorry. 

lots of love to you


----------



## Lawa

oh hold on cerix shut again ffs


----------



## NatoPMT

oo lawa!! you are making me laugh inappropriately 

this could be going well, you are early, brown cm doesnt mean much really - open cervix does though, but if its actually shut then it still looks good. 

do you want updating yet? lemme know when you do


----------



## NatoPMT

roll up, roll up, heres the updates......

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* to Rmar, sugrplum and heva!!!! 

BFP, BFP, wont you dance along with me


1st June - vickyd *witch got her* :(, doddy0402, mummy2anangel, heva *BFP!!!!!*

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192 *witch got her*:(, Allym0101, sugrplum *BFP!!!!!*

3rd June - cutelou101

4th June - Rmar *BFP!!!!*, dan-o

5th June - Round2, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa, Decemberbride

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr, Mummy2Angel. 

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25, libbymarks198

16th June - NatoPMT, Megg33k, Lucina

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen

19th June - MinnieMone

20th June - heart tree

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes, debgreasby

24th June - Razcox

26th June - Elly2u

27th June - Lynne192

Sorries to Lynne and Jaymes xxx

Luce - glad youre doing a bit better petal. I would start trying straight away. I would wait after an mmc, but as this was natural and complete, i wouldn't bother waiting and just use the end of this cycle as CD1

Hi Rach - let us know how you get on

I was wondering what you all thought about the early losses on these testing threads. Its so individual and i dont want to do the wrong thing. How would you like to see the early losses recorded? I can remove names or put an angel next to the names for eg?


----------



## NatoPMT

my update is that i should have had a positive opk by now, but havent and am now thinking i messed up my cycle with soy and have delayed ov

Im mad at myself for trying to fix things that aren't broken. 

im going to make a strawberry pavlova now to cheer myself up


----------



## Lawa

Well hunni we were open but now very much closed and high cant feel it now! grrr I hate my body.

I am going to leave the update for 48 hours to see what happens!


----------



## cazza22

So happy to see so many BFP's on here girls makes me feel all positive n happy n stuff :awww::awww:.

Well girls by my calculations im due to OV tomorrow or Friday i have got truckloads of CM (sorry tmi :blush:) but my clear blue digi opk today didnt hav a smiley on so im reckoning tomoz :happydance:. OH is working away tonight and he was last night aswell, we did a lot of DTD on Monday very early AM tues but im panicking that if i OV tomoz & he doesnt get home early enough im gonna miss my chance this month :cry:. Do u girls think spemies will be still alive & kicking from Tuesday am @ 3am ish :blush:?? I hope he gets home early i've booked the day off work so will be here ready and waiting for his car to pull up God bless him is all's i am saying hahaha :haha:. 

Anyways sorry for the rant I hope all my disco diva's are doing fandabidosie :hugs::hugs:

Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Cazza im not sure about the spermies but 2morrow i have an appointment with my doc so ill ask him for you and let you know.
Congratz to all you girls with new bpfs-sending you lots of love and sticky vibes!!!!
Nato i like your idea for baking when upset!! Beats my cleaning routine...MY HOUSE IS SPOTLESS these days!!!!!:fool::fool:


----------



## NatoPMT

Cazza, i am doing the maths and they add up. If the swimmers can live for up to 5 days, youre still in the game at 2.5 days. I think they usually die quicker than 5 days so its not highly likely. If you do, it would be a girl i bet, cos girl sperm have more staying power.

I think im out, already, but i am very melodramatical and have pavlova on my face. My cm had dried up, i have no + opk and i usually ov on todays CD. 

no ov + baking + upset = BFB. 

big fat backside + kitchen covered in baking debris.


----------



## NatoPMT

I am having a tantrum and looking up how to chart. 

yes lawa, i would think leaving it for a couple of days would be best if youre able to distract yourself in any way at all. What a difficult situation, keep us updated


----------



## vickyd

Nato maybe you will ovulate a bit later?? I dont think you should get discouraged just yet...
Disco divas are optimistic and up beat girl!!!!
:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

If you want temping advice, feel free to pop into the "Chart Stalkers" thread on here! We're more than happy to impart knowledge to you! Also, there's a good discussion of charting at the tail end of the CBFM thread in TTC!


----------



## NatoPMT

oo lovely, thanks megg youre a star - its always seemed a bit too daunting to go in there before!

haha Vic, get me told. 

Thanks for the support.......<swings into disco mode>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBpYgpF1bqQ


----------



## cazza22

vickyd said:


> Cazza im not sure about the spermies but 2morrow i have an appointment with my doc so ill ask him for you and let you know.
> Congratz to all you girls with new bpfs-sending you lots of love and sticky vibes!!!!
> Nato i like your idea for baking when upset!! Beats my cleaning routine...MY HOUSE IS SPOTLESS these days!!!!!:fool::fool:


Vic that made me laugh heres how the Convo may pan out "Oh hi Dr, My friend on baby n bump wants to know if her Oh's spermies will live for approx 2 1/2 days" :haha: I love it hun!!! I swear u girls are fab lol x x x x

How come ur at the docs chicken??? everythings ok i hope? 

PS i with you on the cleaning front Mr Muscle & Flash are my favourite friends these days along with Henry the hoover hahahaha!!!

Lov Caz x


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> Cazza, i am doing the maths and they add up. If the swimmers can live for up to 5 days, youre still in the game at 2.5 days. I think they usually die quicker than 5 days so its not highly likely. If you do, it would be a girl i bet, cos girl sperm have more staying power.
> 
> I think im out, already, but i am very melodramatical and have pavlova on my face. My cm had dried up, i have no + opk and i usually ov on todays CD.
> 
> no ov + baking + upset = BFB.
> 
> big fat backside + kitchen covered in baking debris.


Eeerrrmmmm Miss Nat i am not liking these negative vibes!! U WILL ovulate ur just telling urself you wont because u think u have ruined things by taking Soy. I think u may just ovulate later i.e tomorrow or Friday which will mean were together in Fertlising those eggys :happydance::happydance:. So i wanna hear you sing 
"WE ARE FAMILYYYY, I GOT ALL MY SISTERS WITH ME" repeats x 2 :winkwink:.
As for CM i have months where there's more than others and sometimes i feel sooooooooo dry i get well confused but that doesnt mean ur out for the month miss melodramatic, so wipe that pavlova off ya face and get DTD as i am sure u will get ur Pos OPK in the next 2 days.

Just spoke to OH and he said he'll be home tomoz for 3pm ish :happydance: so even if i ovulate tomoz i should get a few spermies there in time? (she says hoping).

And i never knew that about older spermies?? Not bothered what we have girl or boy TBH 10 fingers & 10 toes and i am one happy MOFO x x x x

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Caz girl i have the best doc in the world, he calls me every couple of months to see how im doing emotionally. He called today and i got to telling him how im worried that i have no ewcm and that my periods are lighter since the D&C. He said come by the practice and on Thursday and well talk about it more. I also call him all the time with questions that other friends have so hes used to me asking all sorts of funny stuff!!
So youre a cleaning fanatic too????!!! I sooo wanna fight this impulse cause i swear my hands look like ive been washing clothes by the river ganges lol!!!!
Nato thats the spirit! it aint over till its over and well go down dancing!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

ha

im begrudgingly wiping the pavlova off my face and assuming synching position. 

yes get this right, boy sperm swim fast and die young, girl sperm swim slower and live longer.*Just like real grown ups.*

River Ganges shrivelled hands are very this season Vic. I heart your doctor, will he be my doctor and possibly my dad too. i could do with a new dad, my dad is rubbish. 

Im gonna dance my way to the Greek doctors

dance dance dance dance


----------



## cazza22

vickyd said:


> Caz girl i have the best doc in the world, he calls me every couple of months to see how im doing emotionally. He called today and i got to telling him how im worried that i have no ewcm and that my periods are lighter since the D&C. He said come by the practice and on Thursday and well talk about it more. I also call him all the time with questions that other friends have so hes used to me asking all sorts of funny stuff!!
> So youre a cleaning fanatic too????!!! I sooo wanna fight this impulse cause i swear my hands look like ive been washing clothes by the river ganges lol!!!!
> Nato thats the spirit! it aint over till its over and well go down dancing!!!!


Hun u are really lucky to have a top doctor . My Doc is in a word Shite, but my Fetility Specialist on the other hand in fabulous, he really wants to help me be healthily pregnant by summer bless him. Im to ring him the minute i get my BFP and then i am going in for fortnightly scans and basically will be under constant supervision untill i am viable at least. 
I feel really confident that next time round will be different or maybe im just hoping with all my heart it will :shrug:. FX'd for us all anyway chick & thanks for asking ur doc that question bless u :hugs:, i'll look out for ur update tomoz hun. Good luck x x x x Caz x x x x


----------



## vickyd

Yeah baby!!! Ill be waiting, doc in toll for you on a lovely beach in the greek islands!!!
Any questions you need answering let me know before 4pm UK time!


----------



## vickyd

cazza22 said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Caz girl i have the best doc in the world, he calls me every couple of months to see how im doing emotionally. He called today and i got to telling him how im worried that i have no ewcm and that my periods are lighter since the D&C. He said come by the practice and on Thursday and well talk about it more. I also call him all the time with questions that other friends have so hes used to me asking all sorts of funny stuff!!
> So youre a cleaning fanatic too????!!! I sooo wanna fight this impulse cause i swear my hands look like ive been washing clothes by the river ganges lol!!!!
> Nato thats the spirit! it aint over till its over and well go down dancing!!!!
> 
> 
> Hun u are really lucky to have a top doctor . My Doc is in a word Shite, but my Fetility Specialist on the other hand in fabulous, he really wants to help me be healthily pregnant by summer bless him. Im to ring him the minute i get my BFP and then i am going in for fortnightly scans and basically will be under constant supervision untill i am viable at least.
> I feel really confident that next time round will be different or maybe im just hoping with all my heart it will :shrug:. FX'd for us all anyway chick & thanks for asking ur doc that question bless u :hugs:, i'll look out for ur update tomoz hun. Good luck x x x x Caz x x x xClick to expand...

Thanks babe! I will update you as soon as i get back!:hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Oh n Vic PS yuuupppppp i sure am a Clean freak, Me and my Henry hoover go back years were in seperable <3. 

Oh and just thought of another question hehehe, Is it true that if we have sex too much around OV that the spermies get diluted and therefore it decreases our chances of getting caught??? 

How cheeky am i, its like our very own GP GOOGLE i heart it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

:Throws Nat a babywipe to wash pavlova off her face:


----------



## Lawa

Nato I love pavlova :( 

I am on diet nothing nice in our house except manky yogurts :(


----------



## vickyd

cazza22 said:


> Oh n Vic PS yuuupppppp i sure am a Clean freak, Me and my Henry hoover go back years were in seperable <3.
> 
> Oh and just thought of another question hehehe, Is it true that if we have sex too much around OV that the spermies get diluted and therefore it decreases our chances of getting caught???
> 
> How cheeky am i, its like our very own GP GOOGLE i heart it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ill be asking that one myself!!!!!! Feel free to add more questions, im sure they will be helpful to all of us!!


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - My chart stalkers thread shouldn't be daunting. We're all very sweet and helpful in there! Don't worry about popping in! Next thing you know, you'll be addicted like the rest of us!

If you don't ov till Friday, we will probably be 2ww buddies! I expect ov on Friday... which sucks because I'm sick and its screwing up my temps!



vickyd said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> Oh n Vic PS yuuupppppp i sure am a Clean freak, Me and my Henry hoover go back years were in seperable <3.
> 
> Oh and just thought of another question hehehe, Is it true that if we have sex too much around OV that the spermies get diluted and therefore it decreases our chances of getting caught???
> 
> How cheeky am i, its like our very own GP GOOGLE i heart it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Ill be asking that one myself!!!!!! Feel free to add more questions, im sure they will be helpful to all of us!!Click to expand...

About too much sex: Its a bit complicated! If your man has sperm COUNT issues, then YES! You can have too much sex! However, if his count is normal, daily ejaculation has been shown to IMPROVE MORPHOLOGY! Men who had 36% morphology issues had that reduced to 27% after a single month of daily ejaculations! So, take that as you will! :)


----------



## heart tree

Wow ladies, I leave for a few hours to do some work and I come back to all sorts of good posts. I want to respond to ALL of them, but I know my brain is going to forget what you all wrote. 

Lawa, good luck hon. I hope everything is OK!

Nato, you are being ridiculous! You are sooooo NOT out yet! Maybe soy did push you off a little, but you are still most likely going to Ov in the next few days. Same with you Cazza! I know what you mean about CM issues. I'm always confused by mine. I got a positive OPK 2 days ago, but my CM is all over the place. Sticky, creamy, wet, but no EWCM. My temp dropped today so I don't know if I Ov'd or not. My DH said he wanted to take a day off today from BD'ing. If I'm Ov'ing today I'm going to kill him! Luckily we did a lot the past few days.

Megg, sorry about your temps. Sounds like you just need to BD A LOT to make sure you catch the egg.

Vicky and everyone, I've actually been wondering about this whole sperm thing. They say it can live for 5 days, but my question is, where does the sperm live? If my cervix is closed, does the sperm hang out inside my vagina? Or does it somehow sneak through the cervix and hang out inside while it waits for the egg?

My question stems from the fact that I keep shoving my finger inside to check for CM and cervical position. Am I potentially killing sperm when I do this?? I hope not!

Congrats to the other ladies for their BFP's!


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies no more coulerd cm and were still closed and shut up for shop so to speak!


----------



## cazza22

Awwwww megg thats a massive help huny Thankyou , As far as we know OH has no probs with his sperm count as he has done a pretty good job getting me preggars this last 12 months haha, that being said its holding on to the little beauties we struggle with :cry:. I think he'll be home in time for eggy now anyway so im not stressing so much .

I love u girls i mean who the hell else would listen to us waffle on about Sperm life span & EWCM ffs hahahaha. If only my OH knew what we talked about he aleready thinks im a baby mad crazy woman hehe.

Heart tree huny, as far as i know spermies actually live inside awaiting eggys release and they make their way up to the fallopian tubes from there chick. I think im right anyways/??? Off i trop to my buddy Google ..............


----------



## cazza22

Lawa thats great news chick FX'd xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

yeay lawa, thats great news from the live cervix feed!!

Hearty - i got ewcm for 3 days, Thurs, Fri and Sat, its now dried up totally and my cervix is low and soft (i think, never done this checking before and its creeping me out a bit). I think a tantrum is in order :stroppyface: It might still happen, but it also might not happen at all this month - or i mightve missed it altogether. I like a bit of dramatical as you know by now. Life's no fun without dramaticals. 

on the sperm life, i think it has to be inside the uterus to live for any period of time.

...i know, i know...the cervix can be halfway open during milky cm, so mebbes thats when it gets in.

OR...the swimmers have little crash helmets on and head butt their way in.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I was thinking about you while brushing my teeth and was excited for your EWCM. I started wondering if it was the soy? I know other women got their EWCM from the soy. Hmmm... Did you BD during that time? I bet you Ov'd and you just missed your LH surge on the OPK. I am addicted to charting temps and would be happy to give you some guidance.

(I do LOVE the dramatics, btw)

Cazza I actually did try to talk to my DH about all of this stuff that I find fascinating. He was very underwhelmed. I even told him Vicky's story about showing her DH her EWCM. I thought it was the funniest story ever. He looked at me like I was crazy! Clearly he doesn't want to know about my EWCM (or lack thereof) and definitely doesn't want to know about other women's. 

HOWEVER, he has agreed to whip up a disco signature for us! I was thinking a disco ball with the words "TTCAL Disco Testers"

Any other ideas welcome

Thanks for the sperm analysis (hee hee). I feel better now...


----------



## NatoPMT

ooooOOOOOooOOo discoooOOOo testers!! 

gimme, gimme sig. 

gimme sig now (and i dont even know how to add a sig) 

We did BD on Monday and Tuesday and are on for tonight. We didnt do it last week. Thats partly why i think im out, cos of the ewcm and no BD. tut at me.

I will track without the soy next month and we can use me as an experiment. If i dont get ewcm, i will conclude it was the soy that ewcm'ed me up. Baaah.

Omi had a good fact, she said you can use ACTUAL egg whites instead of preseed.*I am a bit scared by that, but im sure Mr HT would love to hear about it. 

Mr HT is a bit like MrT but with an extra H. 

oo thats a relief Caz, i hope Mr C is homeward bound and ready to hear about whether a sperm is able to headbutt its way through a closed cervix.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I'll get DH/HT on the siggy. Will try to get him to do it tonight. I'm on Pacific time so it's only 3 in the afternoon here right now. 

Glad you'll be our soy/ewcm guinea pig. I sure hope you didn't miss the egg lady! How often are you peeing on the OPK? I already got my positive and I'm still peeing on them because I think it lied to me. I hate those lying OPKs! 

I have read about egg whites, but I'm a little to scared about salmonella or other icky bacteria. Not sure I could comfortably BD with that inside me. DH/HT would be disgusted! I did use Conceive Plus the past few days and liked it.

Cazza, glad those sperm are coming your way soon!

Lawa, keep us posted. I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Megg33k

I have the perfect disco ball related sig banner if you want it! I can post it in a bit! Give me a few minutes!

Nato... If O comes late because of the Soy, chances are that the egg quality will be better and it needed that extra bit of time to ripen! No worries!


----------



## Jaymes

I am so bummed I'm not testing (htp) in June I'll probably use up all of my lh tests though. I've been watching (stalking really) this thread anyway. Booo to extra long cycles! You all seriously crack me up and I just can't stay away!


----------



## lynne192

thanks for re-adding me to this months thread never had two periods in one month before in my life he he, so will be sooooo werid.


----------



## Megg33k

Here's what I had... Well, I had to change what it said... But that wasn't a big deal! Use it if you like... Or feel free to do something else! Just thought I'd offer since I had it! :)

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*img]https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg[*/img]


----------



## sugrplum

Thank you everyone so much for the congrats!! You all are such a sweet group of girls!! <3


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> Here's what I had... Well, I had to change what it said... But that wasn't a big deal! Use it if you like... Or feel free to do something else! Just thought I'd offer since I had it! :)
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg
> 
> Code (no *'s): [*img]https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg[*/img]

Ummm...this siggy is perfect in my eyes! Megg, you are the Disco Queen!

Lynne, 2 periods in one month? Wow! Glad you can join us.

Jaymes, glad you're here, wish you could test. Do you always have long cycles? Have you tried soy? I feel like it is my new little miracle. Also acupuncture has helped with my cycles as well.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Here's what I had... Well, I had to change what it said... But that wasn't a big deal! Use it if you like... Or feel free to do something else! Just thought I'd offer since I had it! :)
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg
> 
> Code (no *'s): [*img]https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg[*/img]
> 
> Ummm...this siggy is perfect in my eyes! Megg, you are the Disco Queen!
> 
> Lynne, 2 periods in one month? Wow! Glad you can join us.
> 
> Jaymes, glad you're here, wish you could test. Do you always have long cycles? Have you tried soy? I feel like it is my new little miracle. Also acupuncture has helped with my cycles as well.Click to expand...

Thanks, heart tree! My dad always said I was born in the wrong decade (born in 1981). I like to think that I'm John Lennon reborn... He died 2 months, and 17 days before I was born! Its a nice thought! LOL


----------



## heart tree

My hubby is the project manager for the John Lennon website! Maybe he could give you a call when he has some questions about a re-design! He's a HUGE Beatles fan. I'll tell him I met John Lennon on the B&B site! (Ok, maybe not, he already thinks this site is making me a little crazy...in a good way!)

Did you notice, I've already included the siggy. Fantastic.


----------



## Megg33k

I did notice! I love it! Looks great! Also love that the font was called "Bellbottom"! :haha:

Yeah, hubby might think you've lost it if you tell him that you met John Lennon's reincarnation! I adore the Beatles! I'd be happy to talk to him about the website! :)


----------



## heart tree

I was going to ask you about the font. I can't believe it is called Bellbottom, how perfect!

Ok, I looked at hubby tonight and lo and behold, he was wearing a John Lennon t-shirt. The front just says the word "imagine." The back is a picture of John's glasses.

I feel like this Disco thread is being graced by John Lennon. Maybe he (or you Megg, since you are his reincarnation), is trying to tell us to "imagine" ourselves in our perfect world. I'd like to invite everyone to imagine themselves pregnant with a beautiful, healthy baby.


----------



## Lawa

Morning guys update from cervix edge ;D 

No bleeding coulerd CM over night we are still firm and closed and still got a vvvv faint positive. Doesn,t seem to be getting stronger so we shall see!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

FX'ed lawa :hugs: im sure all will be fine x


----------



## NatoPMT

youre like little elves, studiously working overnight

when i get up in the morning, theres a whole new shiny set of topics, like whether John Lennon is reincarnated and visiting this thread in the form of Megg, how bellbottoms look good with glitterballs, and what position lawa's cervix is in

haha ace!!!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I was going to ask you about the font. I can't believe it is called Bellbottom, how perfect!
> 
> Ok, I looked at hubby tonight and lo and behold, he was wearing a John Lennon t-shirt. The front just says the word "imagine." The back is a picture of John's glasses.
> 
> I feel like this Disco thread is being graced by John Lennon. Maybe he (or you Megg, since you are his reincarnation), is trying to tell us to "imagine" ourselves in our perfect world. I'd like to invite everyone to imagine themselves pregnant with a beautiful, healthy baby.

Ooh! I want that shirt!!! That's amazing! Maybe we could all learn something from John... er... ME! :)



Lawa said:


> Morning guys update from cervix edge ;D
> 
> No bleeding coulerd CM over night we are still firm and closed and still got a vvvv faint positive. Doesn,t seem to be getting stronger so we shall see!

Closed is good! FX'd for you!



NatoPMT said:


> youre like little elves, studiously working overnight
> 
> when i get up in the morning, theres a whole new shiny set of topics, like whether John Lennon is reincarnated and visiting this thread in the form of Megg, how bellbottoms look good with glitterballs, and what position lawa's cervix is in
> 
> haha ace!!!

We draw you in with the reincarnation, but we keep you interested with the cervix positions!


----------



## heva510

can u change :bfp: to :bfn: it was false positive :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: heva! :cry:


----------



## cazza22

WOW!!! u girls have been busy bees during the night havent you, I love Nats definition of u guys being little elves :haha:.

Megg u r so clever huny i just need to work out how to get the siggy on there now? Is just the way i put my angels on below?

Also update of OV i had a negative OPK again today??? Confused.com i thought because cm had increased i would have OV'd today but maybe not :shrug:. Im only on CD13 though so not stressing maybe like megg said to Nat its just cooking a little longer :thumbup:.

Hows about u Nat have you tested yet sweet pea? FX's for us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

So sorry Heva (((((((((hugs))))))))))) god damn false positives gggrrrrrr!!

& FX'd Lawa, hope that ur line gets darker huny xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Wow girls you've been busy bees just caught up on all the posts you guys make me laugh :haha: 

I'm so sorry heva sending you big :hugs: and fingers crossed for Lawa.

I have to say the whole cervix closed/open situation I find very confusing and certainly would know how to check.

I think the bleeding has now stopped woo hoo :happydance: so I'm going to go for it this month and hope that I can test at the end of june. Do I take the first day of bleeding as day 1 of my cycle or from when the bleeding stopped? My husband won't know whats hit him this weekend/next week!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry to hear that hev, I'll update when i get home from work later - i wish i wasnt updating that news, big hug to you 

Now i want to sit cross legged on the floor in front of Megg and be told tales of underwater adventures in submarines, kaleidoscope eyes, and walrusus. Naturally. 

Caz im confused.com too, and i am getting hotandbothered.com about my opks. I havent tested yet today as that everyonepeeonastick website says best time is 2pm-4pm so am gonna have to sneak it at work in an hour. Very dignified. I should have had a positive a couple of days ago, its like im trying to synch with every bumper i come across. Me? Needy? 

Im gonna test opk twice a day, one at 2pm and one at 5pm cos im scared i will / have missed it a la hearty - i caught that fear off her. 

Hiya Lucy (in the sky with diamonds, to continue the lennon theme) - glad the bleeding has stopped petal

Im not sure as I only know about what happened to me, and my first af came 29 days after ERPC (ie 21 days after bleeding stopped) - I think you should use an opk every day after 5 days from now as you dont know whats happened and what position your homrones are in. If you get ewcm that should at least alert you

My fanjita is a bit bruised from all the bding now. I have no staying power do i.


----------



## Sparkly

This thread is so funny, you're all making me :rofl: I wanna play......

Will you have me even though I'm not testing???.....I'm just here for the dancing :loopy:......I mean I can test if you want me to......but I will get a BFN......or I could maybes push it to a BFE??????:haha:

Nato, I have been ov'ing later on the soy, around CD18, but it's been a much stronger ov.....the first cycle my ewcm lasted for 2 days and was 3/4 days before I ov'd this may be what's happening to you chick :shrug: You should defo start temping....or even arm yourself with a cbfm, they are brills!! guesswork removed!!


----------



## NatoPMT

funny you should say that sparkler...I just got a very strong positive opk &#8211; I&#8217;m back in the game!!!! 

My ewcm was only a week early. Stupid ewcm. 

i gotta go to a meeting now, i want to stay and do discoing. boo hiss


----------



## NatoPMT

ps no need to be testing sparks, count yourself a disco tester anyway i say


----------



## cazza22

YAYYYYYYY 4 nat poas & getting her pos opk!!! hopefully right behind ya & just had the phonecall off OH, Spermatrons are on theeeee way!!!! xxxx 

welcome to the mad house sparks u are now a bonified disco diva  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Good morning ladies. I love this time zone thing. Its like a 24 hour thread. Kind of like a really good, all night discothèque. My feet are already tapping.

Lawa, good news. Keep it coming!

Heva, honey, Im so sorry. How are you doing luv?

Megg/John, you dont need the shirtyou are the shirt!

Cazza.com, where is that positive OPK hiding? I bet it will come out any minute now. I think you should start BDing anyway!

Lucy (in the sky), congrats! In life there are the hunted and the hunters. Sounds like your hubby is going to be prey this weekend. Have fun!

Nato, I just knew that surge hadnt happened yet luv! Sorry to have put the OPK testing fear in you, but better to be safe than sorry. I just knew you werent out this month. I usually get 2-3 days of positive OPKs. This cycle I only got one in the morning and by afternoon it was negative again. But you caught it!!! Woo-Hoo!!! In the words of Kool and the Gang, its time to Get Down On It

Sparkly, you are welcome any time.

Ladies, heres a little disco inspiration for us all as we wind up the week and move towards the weekend:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8TBmeK9Abg


----------



## Megg33k

Cazza - Yes. Just copy the code into your sig and remove the *'s before saving! :)

heart tree - :rofl: @ me being the shirt!


----------



## Razcox

I wanna be a disco tester too! :) LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Who wants to make me feel better about my terrible chart? I'm sick as a dog. I'm running a fever every night. I usually don't O until CD16. I took Soy CD5-9 and almost couldn't have ovulated 3 days after my last dose. Its ALWAYS CD16 with Soy!!! But, I need 7dpo testing! What on earth do I do?


----------



## heart tree

Nice Razcox!! Who else is adding the siggy???

Megg, I was trying to answer you on the soy thread and my computer crashed. I really don't think you Ov'd given the fever. Why do you have open circles the last 2 days? Is that the fever? I know the few days before that, you weren't in your own bed. Even FF isn't 100% sure you Ov'd. Do you get EWCM? Can you check your CP? OPK's don't work for you right? I would keep checking other signs, I'm nearly convinced that you haven't Ov'd yet. Damn! Of course you are getting 7dpo testing the month your chart decides to mess with you! Could you ask for 2 tests to be covered? I know my doc would do that for me.


----------



## Megg33k

The open circles are because I usually temp at ~11:30am, but I've temped at 9:15 and 8:10 the last 2 days due to waking up unable to breath! I don't always get EWCM... Definitely not often enough to count on it as a sign. I've never found my cervix. If CP gets checked, its because my OH checks it for me... and I don't think he knows enough about it to give me any actual useful info. OPKs definitely don't work for me. These are my OPKs from this month!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4664545333_42af37a1ed_b.jpg

I basically rely on the pains and the chart to tell me. But, this month I don't seem to have either. I don't know if I could convince her to do 2 draws or not. I think she would be hesitant only because she would want to know which one was actually correct... and it wouldn't mean much if it might be wrong, iykwim?


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god megg your on the tele well not you exactly but there I was doing my ironing with the music channel on and who should come on but John Lennon himself which made me think of you I'm glad I'm on my own as otherwise my husband may of thought I'd gone crazy (well crazier than I already am that is) as I starting to laugh when he came on :haha:

Hey to sparks and razcox!!

Yay to nato :happydance: for her positive opk.

Hee hee hearttree yep he wont know whats hit him keeps asking whether we've got anything planned for the weekend ohh we've got plans he just doesnt know yet :haha:

Right back to the ironing.

I dont know how to add the siggy :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Would have been funnier if he did see you laughing at John Lennon! :)

You go to User CP at left side of the top purple bar, then go to Edit Signature. You put in the code I posted, and take out the *'s. Then click "Save"... and its all done!


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I put my response back on the soy thread. But I'll do a cyber scream for you. This is so frustrating. AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!

Lucy, that is so funny that you started laughing when you saw JL/Megg. By the time we're all preggo our hubbies will have committed us to the nut house! 

Ok ladies, to add Megg's fab siggy:

Go to User CP
Then to Edit Signature
Then paste this code into it: [*img]https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg[*/img]

Before you hit the Save Signature button, take out both of the * symbols in the code. If you don't take them out, you won't see the image. You can preview your siggy before you save it. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Megg33k

It makes perfect sense... and way more helpful than my version of it! LOL Good job! :)

Thanks for the cyber scream! I'm doing a bit of one too... in my head!


----------



## heart tree

We must have posted at the same time. I wasn't trying to one up you, I didn't see that you had already put instructions up. Yours make sense too!

Am still screaming AAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I know you weren't trying to one-up me! LOL Yours is really worded a lot better! I'm glad you posted it! :)


----------



## heva510

Heva, honey, Im so sorry. How are you doing luv?


the truth hun i have cried since they rang me x


----------



## heart tree

The truth is all I ask for. I can only imagine how you must be feeling at this moment. If you need to cry all day, then that's what you need to do. Is there someone close by that you can get a lot of hugs from? 

I'm sending you a HUGE cyber hug :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heva510

no there isn't cos split with OH last wk


----------



## Jaymes

heart tree said:


> Jaymes, glad you're here, wish you could test. Do you always have long cycles? Have you tried soy? I feel like it is my new little miracle. Also acupuncture has helped with my cycles as well.

I usually have a 30-32 day cycle. The mc seems to have made it longer though... I tried to buy soy yesterday, but dh said absolutely not and made me go put it back :growlmad: I felt like a two year old trying to explain to him why I wanted the stuff, but he wouldn't even listen. 
He's not mean, but just an FYI, we work in the supplement biz and he is dead set that we are not going to mess with my hormones. He seems to think they are fine and it'll happen on it's own. He's probably right, I'm just being impatient. Besides, what will I obsess over when I do get preggo? I won't need to pee on anything anymore, and then what? :winkwink:


----------



## Jaymes

Oh heva, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks megg and hearttree I did it at least I think I have can you see it?? :happydance:

Oh heva I am so sorry I'm not surprised you've been crying let it out sending you big :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

I have my siggy yayyyyyy!!! 
Hope ur eggy makes an apperance meggs.
Well my OH just came home and said right im all ready for ya & i said calm down im not ovulating i dint get my smiley face on CB opk yet so i wanna save the good stuff for later incase i dont get a positive untill tomoz.

Needless to say he wasnt best pleased hahahaha!!! :blush:

Dont know how they put up with us Crazy ttc women sometimes hahahaha!!! I know OV is round the corner coz ive got my monthly dose of ewcm :happydance:.

Heva hope ur ok sweet thinking ov ya babe x

Lawa wats the latest @ cervix central? 

oh and come on girls get ur siggy's on :thumbup:

lov caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Im so sorry heva, i'll have a look at your thread in a minute and come armed with hugs and tea xx


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:


> Thanks megg and hearttree I did it at least I think I have can you see it?? :happydance:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yayyyyy Lucy for getting the siggy on  whoop whoop!!!!


----------



## Lawa

Cervix Central is saying Shut for business ladies! 

HAd a slight amount of brown CM nothing major. A slightly darker BFP on a cheap sainsburys test. niggly pains in tummy no booby pain as such which is worrying as it has disappeard slightly but hey ho


----------



## cazza22

loving that she is shut for business to sweet cheeks happy days!!!!

stay positive babe :SENDS POSITIVE VIBES UR WAY: 

Lov Caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hooo i have my sig up and running. 

Cazza's post confused me then cos i am called Lucy too, and i was celebrating my sig turning up. Ps caz i have copied you and got some neon orange nail polish and it looks ace. I also got some neon pink. haha at spermatrons coming home. not like football, which is also rumoured to be coming home. 

and Luce, i walked past highbury corner tonight, and there was a band of 4 japanese young men, in 60's style suits, with an amplifier - singing beatles songs!!! i had a right old giggle to meself. I then walked past a dry cleaners which had a sign in the window saying:

SHIRTS CLEANED AND PRESSED

I read 'pressed' as 'Preseed' and realised i am going slowly bonkers. (was gonna link Dizzee Rascal then but thought it was deviating too far from the disco theme)

Hearty - you started the opk fear, then i read on the keep weeing on sticks site that there might only be a 6 hour window of positives, which made me think id missed my window. I have just got another positive test though, i tested again cos i dont trust these cheapo ones, even though i have no reason to not trust them <suspicious face>

Welcome to funky town Raz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CImrIKNmBo

Megg i dont understand testing so I will just have to stand behind hearty, nodding and pointing at what she says - sounds like a proper pain, if you have a cold you can always take that cough medicine that doubles as a ewcm producer and that might make things feel less crappy

Sparks - did your ewcm and ov happen at the same time on soy, or were they are week apart like my feeble attempts at being fertile? and this charting is unchartered territory for me, whats a cbfm please thank you

Jaymes, defo leave that soy alone if youre on 30-32 days. I was living outside of the law taking it, and i thought i had my fingers burnt. Dont be burning fingers. 

lawa, cervical shut down sounds good, pma pma pma


----------



## heart tree

Nice work on the siggys ladies! Who else?

Nato, I totally read preseed instead of pressed. Then I read the rest of your comment and LOL!!! Beatles was playing in my car as I was parking it just now. I think it's a sign.

See, now you know why I obsess with OPK's! It can be so easy to miss that damn surge. I feel like I'm going to give myself a UTI one of these days from holding my pee for 4 hours each time I test!

Caz, your poor fella! Don't forget, you want good fresh sperm, so maybe a little lovin' tonight might get rid of any slacker sperm to make way for the sperminator!

Lawa, keep that cervix shut for biz for the next 9 months darlin'. 

Jaymes, I agree with Nato, you probably don't need soy. Have a few natural cycles and then if you are Ov'ing late or your cycle gets longer, talk to us about soy. For now, I think you are ok.

Oh, Nato, CBFM stands for Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. I don't use one as they are pretty expensive but have decided to buy one for next cycle if I don't get my BFP. Charting temps is different (and cheaper). You might want to start there. I tell you, it is addictive. 

As is this damn site! I told myself I was going to do work this morning (am working from home today). What have I done? Checked this site the second I woke up for 2 hours. Went to the gym. Came back, did 10 minutes of work. Back on this site again. You ladies are my drug of choice!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: heva! I'm SO sorry!!!!

I haven't missed my surge. They just don't work for me. Doc says that my urine "is different" and "doesn't fall into the norm"... LOL Because that's what someone wants to hear!


----------



## Sparkly

nato - this cycle they were at the same time, I had 4 days and lashings of the ewcm!!!! Last cycle not :shrug:

cbfm - clearblue fertility monitor, they're quite expensive, but cheaper on e-bay, where i got mine, you also have to buy sticks to pee on to pop in the monitor - I know how you like to poas :haha: they're brill get ya mitts on one........I too read that pressed as pre-seed!!! Welcome to ttc bonkers town!! I chat to my DH about BFP's and ewcm......thing is he knows what they are now!! When my thermometer bleeps he's even started asking what my temp is lol!

Come on ladies D.I.S.C.O

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxcbFFRYKS8

xxx


----------



## vickyd

Hey Hey Hey!!!! Just to start things off with a bang, a little fave of mine!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwQ66BgkwjE

Got back from the docs and as promised Caz i asked your questions!!
Ok so for how long the spermies survive it depends on several factors like the quality of sperm, the host environment (lol!!) ect. On average we should take 2 days as being the rule. As far as how many times we should bd it also depends on the quality of sperm. For example, my doc knows that dh smokes and has a glass of scotch every night after work. In our case he has recommended every other night and for my 30 day cycle day 14, 16 and 18. We will be doing this routine until Sept. and if no bfp comes out of it i will be seeing him 3 times a month for a scan so that he can see if and when im ovulating. I asked about opks and he said that personally he doesnt recommend them but thats just his opinion. He didnt seem to worried about the lack of ewcm as he assumes that most probably its there but not visible without serious digging... Anyhooo,we had a long 1 hour conversation and it did me alot of good as im defo feeling more confident!!!!
Hugs to all of you crazy gals, and Heva you will be in my prayers!!


----------



## NatoPMT

ha hearty, were the Beatles singing "i am the egg man" - that would be a definite sign. Not sure what the sign would be for, but that would defo be a sign

I feel a bit more confident about the LH surge now Ive caught it twice. Although i still dont trust these opks, the look shifty to me. I will heed your tale of caution though, it might not be so long another month and i might miss it and then my house would fall down and i would be smited with a plaque upon me. Y'see thats how things start going wrong. 

you cant stay away from us. we are caaaaaalling yooooooOOOoooou. beckoning you with our soy supplements while clacking our sticks together. 

I want different urine now <attention seeker> 

haha sparklers, lashings of ewcm just isnt the same as lashings of ginger beer is it. 

I HEART ottowan. i have that song on vinyl. Like Im old or somert. 

I gotta say, this whole cbfm thing sounds like my kinda gig. I wanna get involved. 

Look at you go Vic!! your dr is a sweetie. You should pimp him out to us and charge 70p a question. Did he say why he doesnt like the opks? why does he think after ov is better (assuming your 14, 16, 18 are after ov)


----------



## vickyd

Nato, according to my 30day cycle, an ultrasound i had last month and from my "history" of ewcm he considers im probably ovulating either day 15 or 16. Its not that hes against opks, he just thinks it puts an extra stress on the lovemaking since sometimes the window is so small it makes women neurotic (now i wonder how he could possibly think that!!!) which in turn puts a strain on the marriage or partnership... Specifically for me he says NO NO as he knows im kinda neurotic as it is!!!! The point is so far we have no evidence that im not ovulating, so why add another stress???
He really is a sweetie though, hes like "I have never been more determined to get a woman pregnant than with you"!!! Im gonna hold him to that!!!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I freakin' love your doctor!!! He better get you knocked up! (With DH's help of course!)

Nato, it was Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band. I still think that's a sign, but not sure of what.

Please don't let your house fall down, pee on sticks instead!

Vick, please let us know when you see him again. I'm sure we can whip up a ton of questions.

i HEART this thread!


----------



## cazza22

OMG i leave for like a minute & whole new page of interesting stuff appears HOW god damn exciting hahaha!!!

Viks thank you sooooooo much for asking them questions sweet pea, I have absolutely no idea if OH spermies are like Spermatrons or Spermamice?? I am hoping however they are not the Latter!!

Im having panick attacks at the moment as i have just realised i am all out of OPKs for my Clear blue digi thingy me bob aaaaarrrrggghhhhhh!!

Im gonna go Tesco tomorrow morning and pray they may have some??? If not im gonna have to just guess im Ovulating & go to boots tomorrow night straight after work. Oh why oh why did i not check this earlier i've been off work all day (& on here for most of it lol!!!) 

& Hearty i am taking ur word for it & DTD twice just to be sure "as you do u know".
I soooo wanna catch it this month but then again i also wanna stay with you little lovelys for as long as poss aswell so im hoping we all move over to 1st tri together yayyyyyyy!!! 

We will pick up our Disco Ball & >>>> "Shimmy yes shimmy" >>>>> all the way to 1st tri 

How hot is it tonight btw wowwza's xxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Ok, color me confused. I just did another OPK and got a smiley face today. WTF?? I got one 3 days ago and then the last 2 days have been negative. Now another positive? I'm so annoyed! I thought I was in the TWW at this point. AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## cazza22

PS> Nato i cant believe ur real name is Lucy, I was so sure it must be Natalie and you had shortened it to Nato? Hence why for the last 100 posts or so i have called u Nat on numerous occassions :haha: God im thick :blush:


----------



## cazza22

heart tree said:


> Ok, color me confused. I just did another OPK and got a smiley face today. WTF?? I got one 3 days ago and then the last 2 days have been negative. Now another positive? I'm so annoyed! I thought I was in the TWW at this point. AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!

OOoooohhhh hearty??? Can i just tell u whilst holding in my own excitement that with my last pregnancy I was using FRER opk's and i got my positive for 3 days then for fun i carried on using them & they started to fade a little i.e go negative then within 3 days they were back positive again i was like WTF :saywhat: i continued doing them thinking i had a dodgy batch & voila i got my BFP 12dpo. Alls i am saying is it could be a sign of pregnancy??

For the time being hun getting bedding like ur lifes dependant on it :haha: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> ha hearty, were the Beatles singing "i am the egg man" - that would be a definite sign. Not sure what the sign would be for, but that would defo be a sign
> 
> I feel a bit more confident about the LH surge now Ive caught it twice. Although i still dont trust these opks, the look shifty to me. I will heed your tale of caution though, it might not be so long another month and i might miss it and then my house would fall down and i would be smited with a plaque upon me. Y'see thats how things start going wrong.
> 
> you cant stay away from us. we are caaaaaalling yooooooOOOoooou. beckoning you with our soy supplements while clacking our sticks together.
> 
> *I want different urine now <attention seeker>*
> 
> haha sparklers, lashings of ewcm just isnt the same as lashings of ginger beer is it.
> 
> I HEART ottowan. i have that song on vinyl. Like Im old or somert.
> 
> I gotta say, this whole cbfm thing sounds like my kinda gig. I wanna get involved.
> 
> Look at you go Vic!! your dr is a sweetie. You should pimp him out to us and charge 70p a question. Did he say why he doesnt like the opks? why does he think after ov is better (assuming your 14, 16, 18 are after ov)

:rofl: You don't want different urine in the way I have different urine! I promise!



heart tree said:


> Ok, color me confused. I just did another OPK and got a smiley face today. WTF?? I got one 3 days ago and then the last 2 days have been negative. Now another positive? I'm so annoyed! I thought I was in the TWW at this point. AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!

Hmm... That's peculiar! Maybe your chart will echo that?

AFM... I can actually see a real line on my OPK today! Its not even sort of pretending to be positive... but I think its my version of positive! I'm very excited!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4666626595_30aebe9267.jpg

Sadly, its still hard to capture on camera... and its an OPK! :( But, its definitely there! I'll do another progression later. I think it'll be more obvious then! :) Very excited by my slightly more barely there line! LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty, you are one of our resident experts, you cant expect us lot to cobble an answer together for you. oh bums (in england, a bum is a bottom. not a fanjita).

are you temping? what does that indicate? You'd better do making sexy again just in case. I have read that if you surge, and then you surge again, it might mean your body tried to ovulate and it didnt work, so you surge again to force ovulation. The spermers might still be alive, but i think you should defo do it again so you know you have done all you can

This happened to my friend who i got pregnant. I gave her an opk on day 20 and it was SO positive and i told her to go home and get busy, she did and she got pregnant. She now keeps trying to make me sit on her chair saying that will get me pregnant.*

cazza - breathe into a brown paper bag like on telly. get your ass down to tescos, if they dont have cbfm ones, get common or garden ones instead so you dont implode. If you go to boots straight after work, you are still in good time to catch any surge - i usually test at 6pm-ish and mine was v positive tonight. Im sure you know all this but im trying just say stuff in a soothing voice. 

I will be very happy if we all move to the next stage together. How the hell are we going to coordinate that?

* "I have never been more determined to get a woman pregnant than with you"!!!*

haha i hope his wife didnt overhear that comment. 

Lucy not Nat (real name and everything) x


----------



## NatoPMT

OOoooOO yes early sign of bfp - but i think hearty might be too early for that ...but if yours were +ve within 3 days.....oo dont, youre getting me all excited when it surely cant be. 

hearty what do you think? 

defo see a line Megg, youve better take yourself upstairs as fast as your legs will carry you on the basis of that opk. Your urine is normalising itself, im not interested any more ;)


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Well, I don't have to go upstairs... I'm in a single level home! But, I guess I could take advantage of my husband if that's what you're aiming! :)


----------



## cazza22

Oh my lord that will be all fun n games moving over The whole clan just strutting our stuff over in 1st tri!!! 

Like "oh hell yeah, were here strutting it & shaking it like a true diva's with our BFP's in tow"

Too exciting to even comtemplate we'll do it babe u just wait n see!!! 

OH just tried going Morrisons but they had closed aaarrrggghhh!!! were gonna bed tonight anyway so if i OV tomoz the spermatrons will be there with there helmets on ready and waitin ;-).

Im loving the whole breathe into a paper bag tho, believe me before i needed oxygen i was hyperventilating that much, not to mention the fact that my need to pee on a stick in the AM will not happen??? WTF, im gonna have withdrawal i tell ya.

Oh n Lucy (aka Nato) u are a true Northern lass calling ya Mimi a fanjita :rofl:

Lov It xxxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

LMAO with the doc innuendos!!!! Yeah hubby sometimes thinks im too close to him, did i mention he is HOTTTTT!!!! ???? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> OOoooOO yes early sign of bfp - but i think hearty might be too early for that ...but if yours were +ve within 3 days.....oo dont, youre getting me all excited when it surely cant be.
> 
> hearty what do you think?
> 
> defo see a line Megg, youve better take yourself upstairs as fast as your legs will carry you on the basis of that opk. Your urine is normalising itself, im not interested any more ;)

I know i know it was probs purely coincidence and i had a batch of dodgy OPKs, but i got BFP and it was a big and fat one aswell @ 12dpo. I should of kept shum about that one coz i sound like a crazy woman LOL :haha:.

Watch that space though thats all's im saying :kiss:.


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl:

husband is eyeballing me asking why im sniggering so much

Megg, YESSSSSS take that advantage taken and taken good. 

look, this whole lets go to PAL at the same time is getting me very wound up and i am all giggly and excitable, rabbiting about fanjitas and John Lennon and making no sense at all. Husband is gonna go off the boil if i carry on like this. I suppose i could always call on Vic's dr if Mr PMT freezes on me 



I loves ya, girls. Keeping me insanely sane. Somehow :tease:

xx


----------



## cazza22

vickyd said:


> LMAO with the doc innuendos!!!! Yeah hubby sometimes thinks im too close to him, did i mention he is HOTTTTT!!!! ???? :rofl::rofl:

I KNEW IT!!!!!!!! I just knew he had to be Hot!!! Playing with fire there Vic he wants to give u a baby after all LOL! 

Ooooh a hot kind lovely baby giving doctor! now thats what im talking about :blush:


----------



## NatoPMT

gimme doctor. gimme.


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> :rofl: Well, I don't have to go upstairs... I'm in a single level home! But, I guess I could take advantage of my husband if that's what you're aiming! :)

Well shimmy your disco butt to the boudoir and get jiggy.......fyi hubby needs to do the aiming :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

haha spakler. just a gentle reminder of who does what


----------



## Sparkly

cazza22 said:


> OH just tried going Morrisons but they had closed aaarrrggghhh!!! were gonna bed tonight anyway so if i OV tomoz the spermatrons will be there with there helmets on ready and waitin ;-).

Do you have a late opening boots near you?.....


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> :rofl:
> 
> husband is eyeballing me asking why im sniggering so much
> 
> 
> I loves ya, girls. Keeping me insanely sane. Somehow :tease:
> 
> xx

I just burst out laughing and my hubby (paranoid or what???) said - stop laughing at me!!!!!

I told him to get a life i'm laughing with the disco chicks!!! he has nooooo idea what the hell i'm going on about.....whilst listening to d.i.s.c.o.....d.i.s.c.o.........disco.....s.c.o


----------



## vickyd

Crazy chicks, cute docs and hubbies ready to perform on command....AND SOME BFPs....Tis the life i tell ya!!!!!
:friends::friends:


----------



## cazza22

vickyd said:


> Crazy chicks, cute docs and hubbies ready to perform on command....AND SOME BFPs....Tis the life i tell ya!!!!!
> :friends::friends:

Hit the nail on the head there my lovely :thumbup: xxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

oh no, poor mr paranoidsparkly. <muffledsniggers>

during my absence, i finished off the last of the pavlova and decided i want a pet duck. 

i have to go cos we're on BD duty tonight. I shouldnt call it duty, but 4th night on the row with a bruised fufu, that makes it a call of duty. 

makes me want to say "when i was in 'Nam" 

Night my pretties x


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Night Lucy! 

Will have to wait another hour or so to take advantage of my OH! He's working till 5! It's only 3:52 here!


----------



## cazza22

Sparkly said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> OH just tried going Morrisons but they had closed aaarrrggghhh!!! were gonna bed tonight anyway so if i OV tomoz the spermatrons will be there with there helmets on ready and waitin ;-).
> 
> Do you have a late opening boots near you?.....Click to expand...

No huny we do have an Asda but its a proper Treck away, The way i see it is this im gonna :sex: in approx 1 hour so even if i do OV tomorrow AM or tonight for that matter i'll have all bases covered (Jesus its starting to sound like some covert operation) Snipers at the ready aim & fire an all that :winkwink:.

I will defo go Boots after work i finish @ 3.30 anyways "Tis friday U get me"!!!
I'll poas in a bush if i have to :haha: just to see that smiley face. 

I will most definetely keep y'all informed ok. 
Right then my lovely ones im off for the night, i better give my OH at least some attention before i demand for his swimmers in the bedroom :winkwink:

C u all tomorrow bright n early no doubt "ADDICTED MUCH"

Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachrach82

rachrach82 said:


> hi can i join but im afreid not date as yet this is my 4th month ttc since my thryoid level r correvt in total 7 years. anyway im 27 oh is 36 im continueing from may i was due af 5 days ago but more bad news we didnt really concentrate on it this month so i reckon im completely out as we only bd 2 days b4 my est ov day but my lethel length has been 13 days for 4 months im now on 18 days i cant b pregnant unless OH's sperm has mega life span whicj i dowt lol. anyway i cant put a date but would to to able to chat to u all and i follow every1,xx :dust: to all.

i havent tested yet and sorry i made mistake we bded 1 days b4 fertile phase est by ff but also unsure on my 1 +opk as the day i looked at it was was - but the same test next day was + so i got mad i was stressed at work and gaveup for a month but as af is 1 wk late i may have oved later ill have to wait for af itll b a major miracle if i was + i may just test tommo just threw curiousness lol we did bd on cd 27 also.so maybe if oved late i may have hit it but thats a bit far fecthed.lol


----------



## VGibs

Meggs I am pretty sure you are gonna be decked out in some flimsy piece of lace just waiting on that man to march in! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Meggs I am pretty sure you are gonna be decked out in some flimsy piece of lace just waiting on that man to march in! LOL

Me in flimsy lace isn't going to entice anyone... unless we're trying to initiate a gag reflex! :rofl: He's already been pounced upon. All I had to do was ask nicely! :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

I swear, you leave this thread for a few hours and miss everything. I had to go meet with a client. A lovely elderly woman dying of cancer. Im driving over to her house cursing my new smiley OPK and thinking about me, me, me. Then I meet her and WHAM! She put life into a new perspective. She was talking about love being the only thing that matters and that while she doesnt want to die, it is the cycle of life. Im much more humble at the moment. 

Sorry, dont want to take away from this fantastically hilarious thread. You chicks really make me laugh.

NaterLucy, Im with Caz, I totally thought your name would be Natalie! 

Caz and all, I really dont think its a BFP for me. At best, I ovulated yesterday. There has been no time for my body to register a new pregnancy. I cant believe Im the resident expert on this. CRAP! Well my analysis then would be that either my body geared up to Ov, then didnt and this is a second surge OR I just caught the tail end of the surge on the OPK. FYI, I just tested again after holding pee for another 4 hours and it was negative again. Im going to force the hubby down to the bed tonight since he was too tired last night.

Megg, I can totally see that faint line. By the time I saw your pic, you had already posted it, discussed it and BDd your man! Nice work!

Vicks, I kind of envisioned your doctor to be a Greek God. So pleased he is!

Sounds like theres a lot of love happening tonight. Have fun everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I don't waste any time! :haha:

I'm guessing you geared up but didn't quite O the other day. Or, maybe you're extra lucky and getting a 2nd ovulation! :winkwink: DISCO TWINS!


----------



## heart tree

oooh, disco twins would be lovely! DH was up late last night and couldn't muster the energy tonight. Booo. We'll shoot for tomorrow, but I might have missed my window.


----------



## Lawa

Good morning ladies hope your all ok! 

Today is the day i think AF should be due! still getting fain bfps but their darker than they were I think! 

Noreal symptoms yesterday aprt from twinges so we shall see xx

Lots of love


----------



## LucyJ

Good morning ladies, 

Just caught up on latest post Vik I want your doc he sounds so lovely and wants to get you pregnant woo hoo :happydance:

Ahh nato another lucy in the sky with diamonds! :thumbup:

Lawa keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

I need a big scream I'm bleeding again ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh can not believe it, was feeling so positive yesterday and spotting again dont know what that means. Can you still o if spotting? Its been 12 days now of bleeding with a brake of a day if that.

Don't understand my body at all sometimes I feel like it's messing with me :shrug: whats going on?


----------



## NatoPMT

twit twoo at meggs and cazza, er and me actually, for all this bding. or sperm theft if cazzas perspective is taken. 

I'm on duty again tonight, im just about to poas (not in a bush by the side of the road unlike some discoers i could name) to check my day is defo today. And then, I shall ask nicely for sex, apparently that works. 

Hi mehearty, i'll answer your counselling stuff later, im at work, and i think you might be asleep. all this transatlantic typing is a bit confusing. oo, i just realised im talking to real americans. Its like talking to pixies or other mythical peoples. 

Its would be amazing if you had twins. I would be very jealous. My husband is a twin, my dad is a twin, and my sister has twins. I WANT TWINS <greedyface>

How you doing lawa? has the witch kept her distance? 

Rach, hope you got your timing right

Luce - how much spotting is it? could it be actual ovulation spotting rather than continued bleeding spotting? have you been opking? Apparently you can ov while spotting after mc, but its pretty rare but possible. I dont think i oved at all my first cycle, but i had 19 days of positive opks to evidence that something was afoot. 

Lucy, North Atlantic Treaty Organisation, not Natalie. x


----------



## heart tree

Morning lovelies. 

If anyone reads temp charts, feel free to peek at mine. I had another high temp this morning, but not quite as high as yesterday. Fert. Friend still isn't saying I Ov'd, but I'm thinking I did. I'm hoping one more high temp tomorrow morning will show me I Ov'd a few days ago. DH felt super bad last night about not being able to "rise to the occasion." He was just so tired. We had to have a serious talk about it. I hate serious talks about BD'ing. I had to tell him it was no big deal (yeah right!) and that we just need to keep it light instead of putting pressure on the situation. Inside I was screaming! We compromised that he would go to bed early and then would come home from work early today so that we could have a bit of wine and have some no pressure BD'ing. I'm going to tell him that I already Ov'd so that he really doesn't' feel the pressure!!

Lucy.1, I'll do a collective scream with you....GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!
I hope your spotting stops hon. I actually have mid-cycle spotting during Ov almost every cycle. It is very light though. I usually have to wipe to see it. Can you give details about your cycle? When was the mc? How long did it take to get your first AF? Or is this the bleeding straight after the mc? What does the spotting look like?

Lucy.2, you are on a roll. You get an A for effort! You need twins! I want them too. My hubby has lots of them on his side of the family too! Thanks for the definition of NATO. 

Lawa, that is great news. Can you post pics of the tests?

You know what there needs to be? A POAS test for progesterone. If we could POAS to see if our progesterone has spiked, we wouldn't have to temp or guess when Ov was. Damn, is anyone a scientist in this crowd? We could make some serious money off of it!


----------



## LucyJ

I dont think its ov bleeding although not sure it seems more than just spotting light bleeding I've changed from panty liner to sanitery towel.

Right a bit of back history always had regular periods my husband and I found out we were pregnant in jan after nearly a year of trying so we were very exicted we had an early scan at 6 weeks due to some spotting and pain all was fine saw a lovely little heartbeat but then when we went for our 12 week scan on the 29th March we were told that our baby had died at 10 weeks (something I dont think I will understand) had an erpc done on the 31st March. On the 1st May I got my period slightly heavier than normal and painful I'm normally a 29/30 day cycle. On the 24th May I got rushed to hospital with severe bleeding and abdominal pain sorry ITFI I was bleeding so heavily I filled and went through a s.towel in secs then just had to sit on loo as blood gushed out of me passed out on paramedics as lost so much blood and my blood pressure had dropped. A&e useless the female dr told me some women dont know whats normal and whats not normal well I've been having periods since I was 13 I know whats normal and whats not and bleeding like that is not normal and very scary my poor husband thought I was going to die he was so scared but he covered it well. Paramedics thought it was an early miscarriage as period wasnt due for another week and due to the amount of blood lose. A&e once bleeding had eased just sent me home they were useless. 

Went to see dr not my normal dr but a lovely female dr who was shocked they didnt keep me in/do a scan or that I didnt see any one from gynae. She sent me to have blood tests done they've all come back normal. My hcg levels have come back as 1 all they said when I phoned up for results was that I'm not pregnant well kind of figured that one for myself but dont know if that means it was a miscarriage or not. So confused sorry for such a long post but think I've covered everything. :dohh:


----------



## Lawa

HIya ladies no AF loads of Cm though which is all clear now 

Will try and get piccy but I have an olympus camera with well dodgy auto focus lol


----------



## heart tree

Lawa, things sound really positive. DYING to see a pic!!!

Lucy, thanks for the details. It sounds like quite an ordeal. So have you been bleeding since the May 24th? Then had a day off? Then started back again today? That sounds like more than a period to me. It is curious since you already had one fairly normal period. And the fact that you have been bleeding for so long is also curious. Do the doctors know you've been bleeding for so long? I don't know, something just doesn't seem right here. I too am shocked they didn't do a scan or blood work when you had all of that bleeding! What were they thinking??? I'm glad your hcg is down now. Maybe it was a miscarriage. How frustrating. I wish I had some ideas for you. Those docs need to be taking better care of you!!

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Morning lovelies.
> 
> If anyone reads temp charts, feel free to peek at mine. I had another high temp this morning, but not quite as high as yesterday. Fert. Friend still isn't saying I Ov'd, but I'm thinking I did. I'm hoping one more high temp tomorrow morning will show me I Ov'd a few days ago. DH felt super bad last night about not being able to "rise to the occasion." He was just so tired. We had to have a serious talk about it. I hate serious talks about BD'ing. I had to tell him it was no big deal (yeah right!) and that we just need to keep it light instead of putting pressure on the situation. Inside I was screaming! We compromised that he would go to bed early and then would come home from work early today so that we could have a bit of wine and have some no pressure BD'ing. I'm going to tell him that I already Ov'd so that he really doesn't' feel the pressure!!
> 
> You know what there needs to be? A POAS test for progesterone. If we could POAS to see if our progesterone has spiked, we wouldn't have to temp or guess when Ov was. Damn, is anyone a scientist in this crowd? We could make some serious money off of it!

I would just ignore the 2nd + OPK at this point. They say to just use the 1st + OPK as the one that says O is imminent. Who knows why the other was +... but I wouldn't worry too much about it. It does look very much like you've already O'd!



Lawa said:


> HIya ladies no AF loads of Cm though which is all clear now
> 
> Will try and get piccy but I have an olympus camera with well dodgy auto focus lol

Yay for no AF! Take the tests outside into natural light, and use the "objects closer than 28 inches" mode on the camera... The setting usually looks like a picture of a flower!


----------



## Lawa

Thanks for that megg I may be able to use my camera now! 

Pics to follow


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! :) I had to have someone tell me ages ago how to get a good pic of tests! Its so easy now!


----------



## LucyJ

Yep thats right had the massive bleeding on monday 24th then been bleeding since yesterday it had stopped but started up again this morning as soon as I was up. Dr I saw said if the bleeding continues to go back will make an appointment to see her next week she's been really lovely so think its best to see her again she'll get sick of seeing me at this rate. 

I know I was really shocked by a&e and their response the dr just didnt seem to give a damn.

Am I right in understanding that my hcg levels should be 0 so the fact that there are 1 indicates it could of been a miscarriage. Its just so frustrating was so pleased to get my first period after missed miscarriage and was starting to feel positive about the future and trying again and then bam the bleeding then just as that seems likes its stopped bam it starts again was thinking I'd be able to start trying again this weekend just want it to stop have had enough now. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Right deep breaths. Thanks for support dont know what I would do without you girls.


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Yep thats right had the massive bleeding on monday 24th then been bleeding since yesterday it had stopped but started up again this morning as soon as I was up. Dr I saw said if the bleeding continues to go back will make an appointment to see her next week she's been really lovely so think its best to see her again she'll get sick of seeing me at this rate.
> 
> I know I was really shocked by a&e and their response the dr just didnt seem to give a damn.
> 
> Am I right in understanding that my hcg levels should be 0 so the fact that there are 1 indicates it could of been a miscarriage. Its just so frustrating was so pleased to get my first period after missed miscarriage and was starting to feel positive about the future and trying again and then bam the bleeding then just as that seems likes its stopped bam it starts again was thinking I'd be able to start trying again this weekend just want it to stop have had enough now. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Right deep breaths. Thanks for support dont know what I would do without you girls.

Not necessarily, sweetie! HCG can be as high as 5 without a pregnancy. It can fluctuate. So, just because it was 1 doesn't mean there was a MC.


----------



## Lawa

Wel ladies Please be honest! 

1st piccie is with Fmu second is this afternoon (the blue test)

Im still concerned with how faint they are?

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm275/Bert1968/P5230013.jpg




https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm275/Bert1968/P5230010.jpg


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, youve been through so much recently, it doesnt matter if the doctor is sick of the sight of you, you need and deserve treatment - espec now the answers are less likely as the stupid doctor at stupid A&E acted so badly. I got very shoddy treatment at A&E, i walked out eventually as she left a tourniquet on my arm for 2 hours. They are too busy and stressed and understaffed to give the same treatment as the EPU's. 

Lawa, there are lines there, i can definitely see them. Now you have missed an af, go to the drs and get some blood tests done. Its not necessarily anything to worry about - this month just gone i did a lot of googling about what dpo you should see bfp, and read lots of stories about differing levels of hcg, and megg posted what a massive range the counts can be in a few pages back.


----------



## Lawa

Hey Nato going to see the consultant on Wednesday anyway hun so will discuss with her then x


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks megg I didn't realise that. Lawa I can see the lines they both look positive to me!! :thumbup:

Yeah I think I will go back to dr's I'm just so confused!!


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely see the lines, no problem! You're not exactly way late... you're only how many DPO? I think that's fine! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Meggles (I don't know why, but I have this inclination to call you that, maybe because it is a mix of Megg and Lennon??) I'm feeling pretty positive I Ov'd. YAY soy! Still getting my hubby in the sack tonight for a romp just in case:winkwink:

Luce, I second Meggles opinion on the hcg levels. A level 1 doesn't give you much information one way or the other unfortunately which is why they can't tell you if you had a mc or not. This is why I'm irritated that they didn't do blood work on the spot. If you were having a mc, your hcg levels might have been higher. I'm glad you are going back, this needs to be addressed.

Lawa - those lines are crystal clear babe! Glad you are going in to get checked too. If memory serves me you are only 12 or 13dpo right? To see those kinds of lines this early is great in my opinion.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, do you think you could edit your very first post of this thread and put all the testing dates/BFP's/witches on that first page? Makes it easier to view. I want to see who is testing soon, but can't find the page with the latest info. Thanks luvy.


----------



## vickyd

Lawa darling if i can see the line, and i do by the way, then its there!!!! I skipped work today and got the whole high school gang to skip as well and weve been out since 3pm drinking and dancing!!! Trust me its there.... i can barely type hahahahaha!!!!!
Big thanks to all you great chicks for getting me out of my slump!!!! My friends could hardly recognise me today i was so upbeat!!! I love you all!!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Vicks, sounds like a blast!!!


----------



## vickyd

:happydance:Hearty it was!!!!!! Oh my god it felt so good just to unwind and laugh at myself!!!! I used to be such a happy person all the time, and im really glad that even just for tonight i was that person again....!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Dancing, drinks and friends is like an instant anti-depressant! Taking the day off from work doesn't hurt either. I've found that combo to be a lifesaver for me! You've made this disco thread proud!!!


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> Dancing, drinks and friends is like an instant anti-depressant! Taking the day off from work doesn't hurt either. I've found that combo to be a lifesaver for me! You've made this disco thread proud!!!

Even if this minute im watching GLEE!!!!????:happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Yes, yes!!! Enjoy Glee! I need to start watching, I've heard it is really good. I hope they do a disco song!


----------



## cazza22

Helloooooooooooooooo my gorgeous ones!!!!

Vics im so god damn jelous take me next time thank you please lol!! & we love u 2 sweet pea x x x

Lawa those lines are fab for 12-13dpo PMA PMA PMA!!

Lucy aka nato so glad uve been at it like a wild child to catch that eggy as a matter of fact that goes for all us girlies My god were a horny bunch hahaha I LOVE IT!!!!!

Hearty my little lovely ur so sweet with ur OH i would be a total bitch & be like GET UP THEM STAIRS NOWWWWWWWW!!! But but i hear ya hun & plus i totally agree with Meggles i think u already OV'd god knows what that extra smiley was, Maybees an extra eggy?? OMG twinnys. 

Meggles u made me wee with your comment about the gag reflex pmsl!!!

Well update on Moi STILL no smiley :-( god knows whats going on girls? although gotta say the lines are getting darker blue daily on the opk's so i think its on its way im CD14 now but i was a day late on my periods last month so maybe OV's a day late n will be tomoz?? All i can say is im trying my best to keep all bases covered and my OH said let me know when smiley shows up n we'll go for it LOL!!! I've got it my head that i coulda missed the surge coz i only tested @ 6pm so thats a day & a half since i last tested???

Hope everyones fine and dandy this evenin xxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

God Caz, if I yelled at my DH like that, we wouldn't even be BD'ing tonight! We've been together a long time (12 years) and he's 41. We used to be able to go at it like rabbits! But we were much younger then! He also has a tendency to get into his head too much. So when he knows I'm Ov'ing, he has a harder time finishing the job iykwim. So usually I don't even tell him I've gotten a smiley. BUT, I did make it clear that we were doing it tonight so I made him go to bed early last night to rest up!

What's up with your smiley? You're right, it's either on its way or you missed your surge and you are Ov'ing right now! I think you should cover those bases and march up the stairs right now!

We should all meet Vicky in Greece and go dancing! What do you say Vicks, we could all feel the way you feel right now!

Wow, I'm soooo happy it is Friday! Still afternoon here for me, but working from home, so it feels like the weekend has already started. Going to drink a bit of wine tonight :wine: :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Caz just keep going for it!!! Dont wait for the smiley face mate, hot doc said opks just increase stress!!!!!
I defo recommend you girls take the day off and get silly like i did today!!! It was ace!!!


----------



## vickyd

We should all meet Vicky in Greece and go dancing! What do you say Vicks, we could all feel the way you feel right now!

YESSS!!!!!!! well have sooo much fun!!!


----------



## avfcgal

my little one is due 5th june 2010 and i can not wait til he shows up


----------



## heart tree

Hey avf, congrats. Not sure if you meant to post to this thread hon. This is really for women who are trying to conceive and are waiting to test to see if we are pregnant. Not sure how supportive we can be for you on this thread. Hope I don't sound rude. Good luck to you and your new bean!


----------



## cazza22

Hahahaha I dont really shout like that at OH hearty well not in so many words anyway :blush: hahaha. I know what u mean bout them getting stage fright when we pressure them bout SMILEYS lol!!! 

Awwwww u n Hubby have been together a long time aswel its well cute .
Me n my fella have been together for 10 years now we were childhood sweethearts :hugs:. Were 26 but sooooooo ready for our baba :baby:. Were setting a date to get married in 2 years just gotta do the saving up n stuff (I want a HUGE white wedding) So chi ching $£$£$£$£$£ money is the main issue. I only plan on doing it once so were doing it good n proper & cant wait!

I've got it in my head ive missed my surge but it doesnt matter as we've DTD anyways so FX'd we caught it, I'll test tomoz & keep y'all updated as usual. 

Im having a nice glass of wine (with lemonade so watered down) just watched Britains got talent & now gonna snuggle up to OH n watch a scary film. My kinda Night :hugs:.

Have a lovely evening all & i'll be on tomorrow 2 check how were all doing x x x xLOv Caz x :kiss:


----------



## Lawa

Thanks ladies i am about 13 - 14 dpo today i think as i think I am running on a 30 day cycle this month.

Thanks ladies I am just so scared and really not trying to get my hopes up at the moment when I see something on a scan I will be better never seen anything on a scan apart from empty sacs :/


----------



## heart tree

Oooohhh, that's my kind of night too, minus the scary movie. I'm a scaredy cat! I LOVED getting married. Definitely do it the way you want to do it. If it means waiting until you can afford what you want, do that! How cute would it be to have a little 2 year old ring bearer or flower girl??? A little Cazza toddler!

I think you're going to catch that egg with all the BD'ing your doing, even if you don't see that smiley. 

I tested 2x today and got negative OPK's. I think yesterday's positive was picking up the tail end of my surge. I have to believe that!

Have a lovely night doll. Have a lovely night all of you lovelies. Kisses and hugs!


----------



## heart tree

Lawa said:


> Thanks ladies i am about 13 - 14 dpo today i think as i think I am running on a 30 day cycle this month.
> 
> Thanks ladies I am just so scared and really not trying to get my hopes up at the moment when I see something on a scan I will be better never seen anything on a scan apart from empty sacs :/

It is impossible not to be scared at this point sweetie. Just try to relax as much as possible this weekend. Get a pedicure or something to make you feel fab! I am rooting for you 110%. Please give us daily updates. Or hourly. Or minutes. Or seconds!


----------



## cazza22

Awwww thanks hearty made me smile that post did  ur such a sweetheart. 

C u tomorrow chick same time same place lol!!! x x x Night gorgeous girlies x x x x


----------



## rachrach82

NatoPMT said:


> twit twoo at meggs and cazza, er and me actually, for all this bding. or sperm theft if cazzas perspective is taken.
> 
> I'm on duty again tonight, im just about to poas (not in a bush by the side of the road unlike some discoers i could name) to check my day is defo today. And then, I shall ask nicely for sex, apparently that works.
> 
> Hi mehearty, i'll answer your counselling stuff later, im at work, and i think you might be asleep. all this transatlantic typing is a bit confusing. oo, i just realised im talking to real americans. Its like talking to pixies or other mythical peoples.
> 
> Its would be amazing if you had twins. I would be very jealous. My husband is a twin, my dad is a twin, and my sister has twins. I WANT TWINS <greedyfac
> How you doing lawa? has the witch kept her distance?
> 
> Rach, hope you got your timing right
> 
> Luce - how much spotting is it? could it be actual ovulation spotting rather than continued bleeding spotting? have you been opking? Apparently you can ov while spotting after mc, but its pretty rare but possible. I dont think i oved at all my first cycle, but i had 19 days of positive opks to evidence that something was afoot.
> 
> Lucy, North Atlantic Treaty Organisation, not Natalie. x

aww thanks but i didnt af arrived at 7pm as soon as i got in from my mummy and son day,but hey ho a new month for me my next predicted fertile days by ff r starting 15th june my 28th birthday lol, ov day 18th june


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi Girls, 

Can I join, please please please????

Currently on CD11, semi-positive OPK yesterday so thinking I'll ovulate in the next few days! Seems so strange for me to be back on hear talking about TTC again, me and Hubby can't even say the "B" word yet!! I hope my stay will be short :)

Such a beautiful day today (South England) going to sunbathe with my hubby, have a bbq and some much needed wine cant wait! 

Looking forward to stalking all of your journeys, (I have secretly been readying for a while)!

Have a fab weekend.xxxx


----------



## Rmar

No more BFP, for me. AF showed up, today.


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Can I join, please please please????
> 
> Currently on CD11, semi-positive OPK yesterday so thinking I'll ovulate in the next few days! Seems so strange for me to be back on hear talking about TTC again, me and Hubby can't even say the "B" word yet!! I hope my stay will be short :)
> 
> Such a beautiful day today (South England) going to sunbathe with my hubby, have a bbq and some much needed wine cant wait!
> 
> Looking forward to stalking all of your journeys, (I have secretly been readying for a while)!
> 
> Have a fab weekend.xxxx


YAYYYYYYY Sass ur back :happydance::happydance::happydance:

& were ttc together again whoop fricken whoop!

so glad uve joined our little thread the women on here are crazy as can be its ACE!!! welcome sweet cheeks Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Rmar said:


> No more BFP, for me. AF showed up, today.

So sorry huny :cry: always here for u if u need a chat/cry/moan x x Lov caz


----------



## cazza22

Not poas yet im gonna wait till this afternoon FX's i'll see my smiley? Dont think ive evr had an un-ovularatory cycle before so i am soooooo hoping this month isnt gonna be the first? Or that ive already ovulated? aaarrgghhhh why is it always so confusing ffs.

Hope u all have a brill weekend x x x Lov Caz x x x


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, 

How are we doing today? and where has the sun gone? Its just cloudy here warm but cloudy off to the garden centre in a bit.

Cazz getting married is the best thing go for it, I loved planning my wedding in fact I'm thinking of re-training as a wedding planned as I loved doing it so much although not sure what it entails the training part I mean. I love a good scary film what did you watch?

Hello sassy.

I am so sorry Rmar hope your doing okay.

:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

You guys are so lucky to have been able to get married over there! The one wedding dress I have ever liked is only made in Scotland and it costs THOUSANDS to have it made and shipped here! It sucks! I wish I lived in England so I could just run over and get it!


----------



## Round2

Well I'm out for this month. I learned at the hopsital at 3 am Thursday morning. The nurse shouted across the waiting room that my preggo test was negative (I was waiting to get x-rays). It's been a looonnnngggg weeek to say the least! AF started a day early, so I can test twice in June. Can you put me down for the 30th?


----------



## shaerichelle

I am gonna say June 16th. This is funny because when we started ttc I had a dream that something would happen June 16th with ttc. I think I might have ovd and that would put me about 14dpo.


----------



## heart tree

Rmar said:


> No more BFP, for me. AF showed up, today.

I'm so so sorry Rmar. How are you doing honey? :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Round2 said:


> Well I'm out for this month. I learned at the hopsital at 3 am Thursday morning. The nurse shouted across the waiting room that my preggo test was negative (I was waiting to get x-rays). It's been a looonnnngggg weeek to say the least! AF started a day early, so I can test twice in June. Can you put me down for the 30th?

How awful! People can be so insensitive. Hope you get a BFP on the 30th!


----------



## heart tree

Sassy_TTC said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Can I join, please please please????
> 
> Currently on CD11, semi-positive OPK yesterday so thinking I'll ovulate in the next few days! Seems so strange for me to be back on hear talking about TTC again, me and Hubby can't even say the "B" word yet!! I hope my stay will be short :)
> 
> Such a beautiful day today (South England) going to sunbathe with my hubby, have a bbq and some much needed wine cant wait!
> 
> Looking forward to stalking all of your journeys, (I have secretly been readying for a while)!
> 
> Have a fab weekend.xxxx

Welcome Sassy, of course you can join! I hope you get that positive OPK in the next few days! Hope you enjoyed the day today. It's also a beautiful day here in California. I saw on another post that you wanted to join the Disco testers. This is the tread! I'll find the code and post it again in case you want to add it to your signature. We decided we were going to dance our way into our BFP's!


----------



## heart tree

To add Megg's Disco Tester's signature:

Go to User CP
Then to Edit Signature
Then paste this code into it: [*img]https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg[*/img]

Before you hit the Save Signature button, take out both of the * symbols in the code. If you don't take them out, you won't see the image. You can preview your siggy before you save it. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## vickyd

Hey girlies!!! Hope everyone is having a good weekend, ive been recovering all day from my hangover (naughty vic) and had to go out for a drink with mom which was funnn NOT! After the usual chitchat she dove into how the ttc is going...Oh brother!!!!! She wanted all the details, how often and what days we bd, am i putting a pillow under my bum afterwards???!!! CRAZY!!! I was very nice and answered all her questions cause the whole time i was "control yourself, tomorrow this could be you with your daughter..."!!!
kisses disco chicks!


----------



## pregoinnorge

can you add me to the list? I know it's probably a long shot (since I just had a chemical pregnancy last month) but I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday and we had plenty of adult play time. Just to make sure I don't get my hopes up though, I am going to wait and test on June 25 :)


----------



## VGibs

pregoinnorge said:


> can you add me to the list? I know it's probably a long shot (since I just had a chemical pregnancy last month) but I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday and we had plenty of adult play time. Just to make sure I don't get my hopes up though, I am going to wait and test on June 25 :)

Go ahead and get those hopes up! I got pregnant right after my MC...didn't even have a period in between! It CAN happen!


----------



## shaerichelle

Really VGibs? No Af in between? I hope that is my case this time:)


----------



## WannaB

shaerichelle said:


> I am gonna say June 16th. This is funny because when we started ttc I had a dream that something would happen June 16th with ttc. I think I might have ovd and that would put me about 14dpo.

Did af finally show up shaerichelle?:happydance: 
Sassy nice to see you back hunny bunny and raring to go!:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

YAY, I'm with you dancing all the way to our BFP's!!

So I done a OPK and it was lighter than Friday's one, dam think I missed the boat :(

Will do another one later to be sure, I will test on approx 20/06!!!xxx


----------



## VGibs

Ya Shannon. I was pregnant 2 weeks after my MC. I had my hcg tested and May 13th and it was below 5 and then when they tested it again on May 28th it was 717, and then 4236 on June 1st. So I KNOW it is not the old hcg.


----------



## VGibs

Plus my doctor told me it was a new pregnancy so I know for sure lol


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi disco kids, hope youve all had a lovely weekend. i went and joined a gym. an actual gym. 

is it too early to start testing at 2dpo. 

ive got a bit of catching up to do so will hop to it after my lunch

x


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, need advice decided to do an opk today as bleeding had eased and looked liked it had stopped so thought I would go for it havnt done many before and they have been negative so not 100% sure what a positive looks like but I think I have one can you take a look at pic and tell me what you think the lines appear to be the same. I jumped my husband yesterday :blush: as it had been a while and the bleeding had stopped it did start up later but has eased today to hardly anything just a bit of spotting occasionly so thinking we should try again today or is it best to every other day??
 



Attached Files:







Image180.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ that my dear is a defo positive OPK get jumping on hubby a little more LOL x x x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yes get lots of baby making done now Lucy :D lol


----------



## cutelou101

Hi ladies, i'm out i'm afaird, AF got me on Friday. I may make anouther date in June though, not too sure! Lucy yep i'd say thats positive!


----------



## cazza22

Sorry the witch showed Cutelou :-( Hope u manage to get another cheeky testing date in with us tho .

xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

WannaB no af. My temps did drop so I know with the high temps and the way I was feeling I was preggo. I thought I ovd again but havent.

VGibs.. thats awesome.. Its been about two weeks since my hcg was a 2. Not sure whats going on with my body. I am glad that your body did that for you! Thats awesome your docs checked everything for you too


----------



## cazza22

Update on me I GOT MY SMILEYYYYYYY yayyyyyyyyy!! :happydance::happydance:.

She ook her sweet time comin tho i got it today @ lunch time, i was trying to post a pic just because i was chuffed with my little self but it wont upload :growlmad: stupid thing!!!

Oh well im relieved now & confused why i OV'd 2 days late??? strange im usually like clockwork :shrug:.
Im wondering if its anything to do with the progesterone? i havent taken them since my last AF but thats the only thing i can think of?

Oh well i'll stop moaning now and just be happy that eggy and spermanators will be in place as we speak whoop whoop :happydance:.

So how is everyone? Its been quiet on here this weekend is everyone busy getting jiggy :haha:.

Lov Ya's Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

thanks girls I have jumped husband and will again :p :sex:

Sorry cutelou but fingers crossed for being able to test again in June.


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> Hi disco kids, hope youve all had a lovely weekend. i went and joined a gym. an actual gym.
> 
> is it too early to start testing at 2dpo.
> 
> ive got a bit of catching up to do so will hop to it after my lunch
> 
> x

Luce dont even joke about testing @2dpo u little poas forward slash Gym a holic u!!! :winkwink: x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Dam, I just tested with opk and its alot lighter than yesterday!! So positive Friday, still a good line yesterday and faint line today! We only dtd on Friday (first time in ages) as I ALWAYS ovulate on CD15, seems I ovulated yesterday (CD11) which makes sense as cycle was only 22 days last month! Dam Ive missed the boat, oh well, theres always next month :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh and keeping with the disco theme, my best mate just returned from 2 weeks holiday (I have missed her sooooooo much) So as we cannot wait until next weekend we are off to party tonight, I love sunday nights out and no work tomorrow - woo hoo!!!xxx


----------



## cazza22

Hey hun have a top night out  <<<Jelous much :winkwink:.

Sorry u missed ur eggy babe i hope ur wrong & secretly caught it.

i just wrote on ur other thread chick :hugs:

lov caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Hey girls, need advice decided to do an opk today as bleeding had eased and looked liked it had stopped so thought I would go for it havnt done many before and they have been negative so not 100% sure what a positive looks like but I think I have one can you take a look at pic and tell me what you think the lines appear to be the same. I jumped my husband yesterday :blush: as it had been a while and the bleeding had stopped it did start up later but has eased today to hardly anything just a bit of spotting occasionly so thinking we should try again today or is it best to every other day??

I know its been done... but I still had to tell you to get to :sex:!!!



shaerichelle said:


> WannaB no af. My temps did drop so I know with the high temps and the way I was feeling I was preggo. I thought I ovd again but havent.
> 
> VGibs.. thats awesome.. Its been about two weeks since my hcg was a 2. Not sure whats going on with my body. I am glad that your body did that for you! Thats awesome your docs checked everything for you too

Virginia can correct me if I'm wrong, but "with no AF" is probably referring to no actual period. Like, she conceived on Cycle Zero (which is the official name of the "cycle" that starts with the miscarriage bleed) rather than Cycle 1. She only had the bleed from the miscarriage in between pregnancies.

If you are absolutely certain that you were pregnant, and you seem to be... You really need to find out what's going on. Since you still haven't bled, I don't know that you should be trying to conceive. I mean, a pregnancy involves embryonic tissue and stuff. Its not okay or healthy to just have it in there. You at least need an ultrasound to check and see what "products of conception" were formed and what's left of them. I'm worried about the health complications that can come with bits of tissue that aren't yours being left in your uterus. A good friend on here is having a billion issues related to just that... and I don't want that for you! I'm worried about your health, sweetie! :hugs:



cazza22 said:


> Update on me I GOT MY SMILEYYYYYYY yayyyyyyyyy!! :happydance::happydance:.
> 
> She ook her sweet time comin tho i got it today @ lunch time, i was trying to post a pic just because i was chuffed with my little self but it wont upload :growlmad: stupid thing!!!
> 
> Oh well im relieved now & confused why i OV'd 2 days late??? strange im usually like clockwork :shrug:.
> Im wondering if its anything to do with the progesterone? i havent taken them since my last AF but thats the only thing i can think of?
> 
> Oh well i'll stop moaning now and just be happy that eggy and spermanators will be in place as we speak whoop whoop :happydance:.
> 
> So how is everyone? Its been quiet on here this weekend is everyone busy getting jiggy :haha:.
> 
> Lov Ya's Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Woohoo to Smiley Face!!! :hugs: 2 days late is definitely better than not at all!



Sassy_TTC said:


> Dam, I just tested with opk and its alot lighter than yesterday!! So positive Friday, still a good line yesterday and faint line today! We only dtd on Friday (first time in ages) as I ALWAYS ovulate on CD15, seems I ovulated yesterday (CD11) which makes sense as cycle was only 22 days last month! Dam Ive missed the boat, oh well, theres always next month :(

Oh, that SUCKS! I'm sorry, sweetie! :hugs:

Well... I got my classic 3dpo dip today. Of course, when I un-override FF, it puts me at 4dpo. But, I really don't care if it says 4 instead of 3. Couldn't care less, to be honest. I still know when to get my test done. And, 4dpo makes me look like a textbook CD14 O'er! LOL


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

This wait is killing me slowly lol :haha:, i ovulated 29th of may, and should test the earliest on thursday at 12dpo, but im so bloody tempted to go and get one tomorrow to do on tuesday with FMU, but i dont want to see a BFN :rofl:, im driving myself crazy with the probably mental symptons.....the dull aches, the slight sickness feeling in morning, my boobs were a bit sore the other day, im so tired.... but the more i think about it...maybe im imagining it :lol:. Hope we're all doing well girls x


----------



## NatoPMT

Heeeeere's the updates...

1st June - vickyd *witch got her* :(, doddy0402, mummy2anangel, heva *BFN*

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192 *witch got her*:(, Allym0101, sugrplum *BFP!!!!!*

3rd June - cutelou101 *witch got her* :(

4th June - Rmar *witch got her* :(, dan-o

5th June - Round2 *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa, Decemberbride

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr, Mummy2Angel. 

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25, libbymarks198

16th June - NatoPMT, Megg33k, Lucina, Shaerichelle

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen

19th June - MinnieMone

20th June - heart tree, Sassy_TTC

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes, debgreasby

24th June - Razcox

25th June - pregoinnorge

26th June - Elly2u

27th June - Lynne192

30th June - Round2


----------



## WannaB

Yeah I agree with Megg, you cant have ovulation until you get rid of whats in your uterus, I had a mmc and they had to do a D&C to remove the tissue because I wouldnt naturally, it is a bit worrying to leave it like that Shaerichelle, really needs a docs attention asap, you run the risk of so many nasties including the possibility of it going septic on you.:hugs:

Ooo Nato's Birthday tommorrow, there will be cake in here!!!:happydance::haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Cake! I shall have cake in honor of Lucy tomorrow!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. My chart is all over the place this cycle and I'm feeling a little down about the whole thing. I had a positive OPK on CD15 and CD18. I've been spotting for a week now! My temp did rise for two days, but went down today (and of course I messed up temping on the third day that I should have seen a rise. So, FF is telling me I may have Ov'd on day 15, but I honestly don't think I did. I really don't think I've Ov'd at all. Usually my temps are much higher at this point. I BD'd when I got my first positive OPK, but not after my second one. If I Ov'd after my second one, I'm totally out this cycle. I probably won't waste my tests this month. 

The good news is that I made a compromise with DH. Next cycle, I'm going to obsess less with OPK's and charting. If I do that, he has agreed to BD every other day without exception. So, that's the plan (I'm sure I'll still do OPK's, but ssshhhhhh, he doesn't need to know that!)

I'm gonna leave my test day at the 20th, even though I'm not going to plan to test. 

Still hope to see lots of BFPs from you all!


----------



## shaerichelle

heart tree. I only chart for acupuncture. Otherwise I wouldnt bother.

WannaB and Megg, Okay I will see what I can do maybe getting provera and starting af is better..


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. My chart is all over the place this cycle and I'm feeling a little down about the whole thing. I had a positive OPK on CD15 and CD18. I've been spotting for a week now! My temp did rise for two days, but went down today (and of course I messed up temping on the third day that I should have seen a rise. So, FF is telling me I may have Ov'd on day 15, but I honestly don't think I did. I really don't think I've Ov'd at all. Usually my temps are much higher at this point. I BD'd when I got my first positive OPK, but not after my second one. If I Ov'd after my second one, I'm totally out this cycle. I probably won't waste my tests this month.
> 
> The good news is that I made a compromise with DH. Next cycle, I'm going to obsess less with OPK's and charting. If I do that, he has agreed to BD every other day without exception. So, that's the plan (I'm sure I'll still do OPK's, but ssshhhhhh, he doesn't need to know that!)
> 
> I'm gonna leave my test day at the 20th, even though I'm not going to plan to test.
> 
> Still hope to see lots of BFPs from you all!

That HUGE drop today could be a nice implant dip if you did O! I don't quite know what to think of it yet! Hmm... I'll be stalking! :hugs:



shaerichelle said:


> heart tree. I only chart for acupuncture. Otherwise I wouldnt bother.
> 
> WannaB and Megg, Okay I will see what I can do maybe getting provera and starting af is better..

I definitely think the Provera to bring AF would be better. You need to get anything that might be hanging about to flush out for a fresh start! Disintegrating tissue is not something you want to have to deal with! I know how frustrated you are with your health some days anyway... this would make things much worse if it doesn't all get expelled! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I never thought about that. Ugh. Going to get my script tomorrow.I dont think I will ov anytime soon anyways.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, thanks for your ever positive optimism. I really do appreciate it! I'm feeling doubtful about this month, but hopeful in general. I just went to see Sex And the City for a good laugh with girlfriends. One was 14 weeks pregnant unbeknownst to me. I actually was ok with it. We had a cocktail beforehand and I thoroughly enjoyed mine while she sipped water!

Shannon, I also chart for acupuncture. I've been doing it for 2 years. It might be hard to break the habit, but I think I'm going to give it up for a month to see how it goes. I hope you get your AF soon!

Love all you ladies for your support. It is so nice after a crap day to check in here and find that people care about every step of this process. Most people would be bored with this in 2 seconds. 

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Shan - Sounds like a plan! :hugs: Can't be making the TTC journey any harder than it has to be!

hearty - I *LOVED* 'Sex and the City'... Liza was AMAZING! I saw it with my best "girl" (who is actually a gloriously gay boy)! Haha! We had a blast!


----------



## LucyJ

Hearttree I dont know much about charting temp but just wanted to send my support and you never know keep your fingers crossed hopefully you catched your eggy this time stay positive big :hugs:

shaerichelle sorry to hear your having a rough time and hope you get your AF soon.

Oh I want to see sex and the city2 not sure my husband would go with me :haha:

:happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. My temp went up a tiny bit this morning, but not enough. FF took away my Ov lines. I already knew it would happen. We missed our window this cycle. I've already accepted it and am thinking to July! I'm going to buy a CBFM and am kind of excited about it. 

Lucy, do you have girlfriends to see Sex and the City 2 with? My hubby actually likes SATC, but I didn't want to bring him...much more fun to see with ladies.

Megg, Liza was amazing. Do you think she had a body double? Her legs were incredible!


----------



## cazza22

Hello my Gorgeousness's

Hearty i just read back at your posts im sooooooo proud of how positive are all the time bless u. I hope u did OV and your temps are just playing mind games with you lol! I dont temp so im not so good with knowing about dips and drops etc? I just stick to what i know the good old OPKs. TBH if i went any more in depth with this ttc stuff OH would loose his rag with me completely.
I went to watch SATC 2 with my 2 sisters last monday we had a cheeky cosmo cocktail :winkwink: yummmyyyy! I heart Samantha she's amazin how much fun would you have with a buddy like her hahahaha!!!

Meggles i know better late than never with OV, the weird thing was usually i ALWAYs get 2 days worth of Smileys but this month i only got that 1??? When i tested today it was back negative again?? 

Question for u little beauties--Is there anything else other than hcg that can cause a smiley on a clear blue digi opk? I swear ive got it in my head i never ovulated because i only had 1 positive & it was late. Am i just being silly girls?

Shannon i hope u get things sorted babe, must be awful being in limbo like that bless u. 

Also wheres Nato she gone AWOL? x x 

hope everyone is ok lov ya's Caz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you girls. Temp drop this am.. so we will see whats going on. Gonna talk to the acupuncturist weds before provera. I dont want to undo what she is doing..

Will respond more later.


----------



## NatoPMT

here i am here i am

congrats on that +ve opk, i hope you are suitably exhausted after all that bding Cazza. I swear there is some ov monster this month, hiding ov from us. I dont know if theres anything that can cause a smiley face as I have no idea what these fertility monitor things are. But, if you got a smiley face for one day, and youre concerned you usually get 2 days of smiley faces, its more likely you ovulated with a short surge than your fear of not ovulating at all. Ov with a short surge is less far removed from your usual cycle than no ov at all - and no ov at all wouldnt show a smiley face (unless of course theres somert else that can cause a smiley face)

Hearty, could you still ov on your usual dates? are you going to opk again because of your ov before soy? I looked at your chart but i cant make head nor tail of them, i cant really interpret them yet. 

I would DEFO opk and just not tell for next month. I assume the compromise is for you to not obsess as much? Well, if youre not talking about it, you're not obsessing i say. 

I am feeling very positive this month - For some reason i think i am getting a BFP on the 16th. 

Think its cos i am bunking off college tonight and its put me in a party mood.

I might go and see SATC2 tomorrow with husband. I want to go with my friends but i want to spend birthday with husband. So will prob ask him to come, and he will pretend he doesnt want to, but really he will be excited.


----------



## heart tree

Cazz, I had the same thing with my smileys. I usually get 2-3 days of positives. This time I got one smiley in the morning on CD15 and then negatives that evening and the next few days. I got another smiley on CD18 in the morning and then have had negatives ever since. It's so strange that we both had that happen!!! Did we get faulty batches?

Nato, it is still possible that I Ov'd at my usual time. Actually today through the next few days are my real time to Ov. It is still possible that I Ov'd on CD20 and my temps haven't shown that yet. But, I didn't BD anywhere near that day because DH was tired and then I was tired and we both thought I had already Ov'd. I decided to stop doing OPK's this month. I got too stressed and need to relax. I'm pretty sure I'm out, but will BD for the next few days just in case. I hope you get your BFP this month though!!! (though I'll miss you on this forum!)

Shannon, looking forward to the update. 

xoxo


----------



## Omi

Hi Lovely ladies, 

Im in the blah 2ww!! Test date would be thursday 17th June... I keep having this niggling feeling that if you hope and expect you get nothing as the both previous times I was pleasantly surprised as opposed to expecting it - not so this time. I HAVE to be preggers!!! :)

Oh, and Hearttree - Ive got a clearblue fertility monitor and i dear say im your girl if you have any questions. I love that little thing and i can surely say i credit it with getting me pg, honestly. It takes out so much of the stress and the guesswork with opk's and all that silliness of poas etc etc. Not to mention it wont make you go cross eyed - trust me, i still play around with those suckers and geezo... LOL! I got mine on ebay which is much recommended as cheaper etc.

Also, next month is as good as this one so don't worry about missing out. I had that happen last month tbh :hugs:

Good luck ladies!! Fingers crossed and much babydust to us all! :)

Omi xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Yeay welcome DiscOmi. 


Updates.....

1st June - vickyd *witch got her* :(, doddy0402, mummy2anangel, heva *BFN*

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192 *witch got her*:(, Allym0101, sugrplum *BFP!!!!!*

3rd June - cutelou101 *witch got her* :(

4th June - Rmar *witch got her* :(, dan-o

5th June - Round2 *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa, Decemberbride

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr, Mummy2Angel. 

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25, libbymarks198

16th June - NatoPMT, Megg33k, Lucina, Shaerichelle

17th June - Omi

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen

19th June - MinnieMone

20th June - heart tree, Sassy_TTC

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes, debgreasby

24th June - Razcox

25th June - pregoinnorge

26th June - Elly2u

27th June - Lynne192

30th June - Round2


There's definitely something afoot this month, confusing ov tales, disappointing levels of bfp's .....

Think we'd better dance now....



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBKPAZlo-OQ 

I'm sorry youve had such a crappy month though hearty - I hope that CD15 behaved itself and that wild card on the 17 was a weirdy blip that we can turn our backs on and ignore. 

hugs to all and sundry but mostly to hearty xx


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Thanks girls. My temp went up a tiny bit this morning, but not enough. FF took away my Ov lines. I already knew it would happen. We missed our window this cycle. I've already accepted it and am thinking to July! I'm going to buy a CBFM and am kind of excited about it.
> 
> Lucy, do you have girlfriends to see Sex and the City 2 with? My hubby actually likes SATC, but I didn't want to bring him...much more fun to see with ladies.
> 
> Megg, Liza was amazing. Do you think she had a body double? Her legs were incredible!

Hmm... That sucks. But, onward and upward, I suppose! :hugs:

I don't think she had a body double. I have a feeling that's just Liza! Puts me to shame! :nope:



cazza22 said:


> Hello my Gorgeousness's
> 
> Hearty i just read back at your posts im sooooooo proud of how positive are all the time bless u. I hope u did OV and your temps are just playing mind games with you lol! I dont temp so im not so good with knowing about dips and drops etc? I just stick to what i know the good old OPKs. TBH if i went any more in depth with this ttc stuff OH would loose his rag with me completely.
> I went to watch SATC 2 with my 2 sisters last monday we had a cheeky cosmo cocktail :winkwink: yummmyyyy! I heart Samantha she's amazin how much fun would you have with a buddy like her hahahaha!!!
> 
> Meggles i know better late than never with OV, the weird thing was usually i ALWAYs get 2 days worth of Smileys but this month i only got that 1??? When i tested today it was back negative again??
> 
> Question for u little beauties--Is there anything else other than hcg that can cause a smiley on a clear blue digi opk? I swear ive got it in my head i never ovulated because i only had 1 positive & it was late. Am i just being silly girls?
> 
> Shannon i hope u get things sorted babe, must be awful being in limbo like that bless u.
> 
> Also wheres Nato she gone AWOL? x x
> 
> hope everyone is ok lov ya's Caz xxxxxxxxxxx

1 day is definitely good enough. I don't know why the difference... but I wouldn't worry about it!

So.. my temperature is pissing me off. Seriously wondering now if I didn't ov. If FF hadn't set my coverline .2 degrees below where it normally is, then I would have been back under coverline for 2 days now. These are not post-O temps for me. Soooo.... What the hell do I do? :(


----------



## LucyJ

Good to hear your feeling positive Nato fingers crossed for you really hope you get a positive!! 

Heart tree I've got girlie friends to go with but they are all abit scattered about so not sure will be able to co-ordinate. Going to see if a friend of mine who works away for chucks of time (she's here for another week) wants to go and see it.

Lots of :dust: to you all.


----------



## cazza22

heart tree said:


> Cazz, I had the same thing with my smileys. I usually get 2-3 days of positives. This time I got one smiley in the morning on CD15 and then negatives that evening and the next few days. I got another smiley on CD18 in the morning and then have had negatives ever since. It's so strange that we both had that happen!!! Did we get faulty batches?
> 
> 
> xoxo


Wow Hearty that is strange???:shrug: and ur like me & usually get 2/3 days worth. The only think keeping me sane is the fact the the days leading up to smiley the Blue lines were getting progressively darker untill finally it became +. I really do hope u did ov on the CD15 chick :hugs:

Nato my dear
I exhausted both myself and OH over the weekend & in the words of ur kind self " I have a bruised fanjita" :haha::haha:.
If that smiley was a true Positive opk then believe me we gave that eggy a hell of a chance to be done over by one of OH's sperminators!! I even lay there with my legs in the air for 10 minutes after each time HAHAHAHA!! u can imagine OH's face he just called me a weirdo.
TBH im glad its over so we dont have the pressure of bding we can just go back to as and when we want it again phewwww :blush:.

I should just be happy to have had a smiley but im greedy and wanted several:blush:.

Meggles i hope ur temps start making sense again VERY soon, like i said before i dont temp so im not even gonna try & pretend i know what im talking about because to be frank "I DONT" Im seriously rooting for u & ur fertilised egg tho just know that :thumbup:.

To all my gorgeous girls who havent seen SATC2 go go go its brilliant a top chick flick & lots of totty i.e Aidan mmmmmmm :kiss:

Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Only time will tell i guess


----------



## heart tree

Omi, I'm definitely going to call on you for help with the CBFM next cycle!! Thanks lady! Good luck with the 2ww!!! Can't wait for you to test.

Nato, thanks for the cyber hugs, you are a doll!

Megg, what is up with our temps? (Or down as the case may be!) BAH! Liza's legs are amazing. Good lord, I just looked it up and she is 64! The same age as my mother. I want her legs when I grow up! (Liza Minnelli was in SATC2 for all you ladies who haven't yet seen it).

It is a very good escape movie and has a lot of laughs.


----------



## heart tree

Cazz, I hope you got that egg. 

Ladies I have to do a bit of bragging. People often stop my DH and tell him he looks like Aiden. He's a little slimmer and maybe a little taller, but they could honestly be brothers. When I saw the movie last night I thought, damn, my boy looks so much like him! The pic in my profile doesn't do DH justice (it's just a good picture of me and I have very few good ones of me!) 

I really can't complain!


----------



## Lawa

HI ladoes would like to say good luck to you all this month whos joining me next month lol I am on CD1


----------



## heart tree

Lawa, I'm so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm pretty sure I'm out so I'll join you for July babe! We'll get a July testers thread up in a few weeks. How are you doing??


----------



## Lawa

honestly I was ok today.

Had a few drinks and not so sure now :/

Feel like iam going to pop TBH if you look on my other thread may be a bit clearer i eally thought this was my time hun x


----------



## NatoPMT

if the alcohol has pushed your emotions, it might help to 'feel' it - and its natural to be up and down 

if theres stuff you need to say, its safe to say it in here x


----------



## Lawa

Thanks all I am fed up of being strong and dealing wih things just want to hide


----------



## NatoPMT

I hear ya Lawa. 

I did that after my mmc, i just shut the world out - my only outlet was here. You gotta do whatever feels right and whatever is comfortable for you.


----------



## LucyJ

Lawa I am so sorry sending you big :hugs:


----------



## Omi

Aw, Lawa hun! We've all been there but you can say and do whatever you want here and thats what so great about this place.

Sending you mahoosive hugs :hug::hug::hug:

Omi xxx


----------



## vickyd

Lawa dont supress the anger and grief...I did that and i almost lost my mind! I had a permanent smile plastered on my face for months (im sure ive since developed wrinkles around the mouth) to the point that my jaw hurt! one month after my last loss at work after i gave a very good presentation, one of the guys (im the only woman in the research department) looks at me with this wierd look on his face and asks me if im really a woman as i dont seem to be upset for loosing another child... That was it, i broke down and had to stay home for a month cause i was so depressed. Sometimes we feel like we have to be strong and put on a brave face but most of the time it does us more harm then to just let it out and have a good cry every now and then.

Hearty, i would love to give my 2 cents worth on the charting and smiley faces but since i dont chart and have never used an opk i hardly understand what you guys are on about half the time!!! Just be positive and keep bding with your hunky husband and im sure youll catch that eggie!!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Nato FX for you lovely!!!! Make us proud and get the BFP!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girls,

Hearty - Lucky you, Aidan is SO fit! Cannot believe I have still not seen SATC2 considering I'm a massive fan, must get the girls together v soon!

Cazza - Dont worry about the 1 smiley face, if your read the box hunny it does say you only need to test until you see the smily so naughty you for testing again (ok, ok I do the same) But seriously dont let it bother you, sounds like you have all bases covered anyway.

Megg - Sorry wish i could comment on your temps but back in the day I use to temp I use to reply on your advice about FF, hope its worng though and you did indeed ovulate.

Nato - Thanks for adding me to the list, I hope the 20th comes around very fast!

Lawa - Sorry to hear how your feeling, dont bottle anything up honestly it makes it so much worse, I have been doing it since my first M/C in August last year, everyone comments how amazing Ive been doing, I finally broke down last week, my doc has now referred me for counsilling and I'm really proud of myself for finally admitting I'm not coping. I hope you are feeling a bit better soon, pm me if you ever need a chat!

Normally hate Mondays but I had no work today and my lovely Hubby took me shopping and bought me new clothes/shoes and and a fab handbag then we went for lunch., back to work tomorrow :(

I done another OPK and it was very very faint so the bit O has defo been and gone which I'm sad about as only had 1 try! BUT I did puke at shopping today which could be morning sickness OR it could be from drinking way too much vino last night, hahahahaha.

Have a fab week girls.xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for June 18th hun ! :dust: to all !


----------



## Megg33k

Caz - I know you are! Thanks! :hugs:

hearty - Maybe our temps have been talking and are plotting against us?

Lawa - Oh no, honey! :hugs: I'm SO sorry!!!! :cry:

Who's running next month's testing thread? I'd like to sign up to run one in the next few months. Funny enough... I'm not concerned with whether I've caught the egg this month or not. I'm not expecting to be pregnant at the end of this cycle. I just want to get my progesterone test right!


----------



## heart tree

Sassers, LOVE that your hubby brought you shopping! You're going to get your BFP soon and not be able to fit into all of those new lovely clothes!

Ruskie, good to see you here hon. Hope that sticky BFP comes your way.

Megg, maybe there is something in the US air that is causing our temps to go awry! It has to be something external. It can't possibly be our bodies! There must be a conspiracy!

I would also like to run a tester thread. July might be tricky as I'll be on vacation for 2 weeks and not sure how much I'll be near a computer. Megg, maybe you want to take July?


----------



## VGibs

Well June testers...here is a good shot of a :bfp: to keep everyone inspired! It finally got darker then the control YAY! The green one is the HPT and the pink is the OPK


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Sassers, LOVE that your hubby brought you shopping! You're going to get your BFP soon and not be able to fit into all of those new lovely clothes!
> 
> Ruskie, good to see you here hon. Hope that sticky BFP comes your way.
> 
> Megg, maybe there is something in the US air that is causing our temps to go awry! It has to be something external. It can't possibly be our bodies! There must be a conspiracy!
> 
> I would also like to run a tester thread. July might be tricky as I'll be on vacation for 2 weeks and not sure how much I'll be near a computer. Megg, maybe you want to take July?

I'd love to take July! If everyone else is okay with it, I'd be more than happy! :)



VGibs said:


> Well June testers...here is a good shot of a :bfp: to keep everyone inspired! It finally got darker then the control YAY! The green one is the HPT and the pink is the OPK
> 
> View attachment 89240

Gorgeous! Also jealous! LOL But, so :cloud9: for you! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i sure hope this is my month ! tired of mc's and chemicals :cry: i defo wont get to excited this time around unless a get a nice good line hehe


----------



## kyronsmom

i shud O on june 21st looking forward hoping i get a BFP


----------



## LucyJ

Good Morning ladies

Woo hoo Vgibs love the pic!! :happydance: :happydance:

Nato can you put me down for the 24th June fingers crossed if not there's always July I'm trying to have a PMA at the moment it will happen for all of us and everything will be alright.

:dust: to all


----------



## NatoPMT

Ruskie and Luce, Im not updating anyone, not until you say "happy birthday nato", then i will add you. 

I am birthday blackmailer. 

woo hoo VG!!! you upheld your promise, very honourable!!


----------



## Megg33k

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NATO/LUCY!!!


I even brought :cake: and :icecream: for you!!! I don't need updated... but I wanted to tell you anyway!


----------



## NatoPMT

hahaha

i will update you anyway megg, i will update you good. 

if i do a birthday test at 4 dpo, how stupid am i being on a scale of 1 - 10

xx


----------



## heart tree

Happy Birthday Lucy (Nato)! What are you going to wish for when you blow out the candles???

Hope you have a fab day lovely!


----------



## heart tree

ooohh, you are a blackmailer. Now I know why you wanted to run the June thread.


----------



## NatoPMT

if i run the thread, everyone has to do what i say <aquiredpowerface>

I am wishing for a floral print umbrella, some union jack bunting and a new kettle

naa, im kidding wit ya, gis a bfp.


----------



## LucyJ

Happy Birthday Nato/Lucy!!

Hope you have a fab day make sure you have an extra big slice of cake hmmmm cake think I may go and bake a cake in your honour!!


----------



## Sparkly

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCY :happydance:

Now get dancin' chick

For all you ladies with a possible bun in the oven.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VaveOTQEZg

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Happy birthday nato :hugs: x


----------



## shaerichelle

Happy Birthday Nato and Lucy.


----------



## heva510

happy birthday nato hope you have had a lovely day and all you birthday wishes come true heather x


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> hahaha
> 
> i will update you anyway megg, i will update you good.
> 
> if i do a birthday test at 4 dpo, how stupid am i being on a scale of 1 - 10
> 
> xx

OOH! *bats eyelashes* Uhm... 1 if you're expecting a BFN. 10 if you think it might be BFP. 5 if you're like everyone else and can know it will be BFN but secretly hope that its BFP anyway! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> if i run the thread, everyone has to do what i say <aquiredpowerface>
> 
> I am wishing for a floral print umbrella, some union jack bunting and a new kettle
> 
> naa, im kidding wit ya, gis a bfp.

https://oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/733/733955/main/on733955-00p01v01.jpg

https://www.housetohome.co.uk/imageBank/b/Bunting.gif

https://imagesme.net/tuvie/dusi-tea-kettle2.jpg

https://ingender.com/cs/forums/storage/176/1243322/BFP.JPG

DONE, DONE, DONE, and DONE!


----------



## cazza22

Meggs i LOVEEEEE ur last post ur so thoughtful bless you x x

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY NORTHERN LASS BUDDY XXXXXXXXX

Hope everyone is all gravy  x lov caz


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Thanks! Its the best I can do when someone is in London and I'm in the US! I'll have you know... I had no clue what a Union Jack Bunting was! I didn't even know if I had gotten it right! :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

i squealed with excitement - megg thats EXACTLY what bunting i wanted. you are fairy godmother and everything


Thanks for lovely messages, i am all giggly and excitable and in love with the bumpers 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRT8AcPPfCk



i have milked this whole birthday thing to within an inch of its life now. I made everyone on my facebook say happy birthday otherwise i would add them to a vaguely threatening sounding 'list'

xxxXXXxxxXXXxxxxXXxxxXx


----------



## NatoPMT

ps what on earth is that smoky glass contraption? looks more like a bong than a kettle if you ask me.


----------



## Megg33k

Its supposed to be a kettle! I don't know! It looked like a fun time! So, I thought... Meh, why not? You only turn... whatever your age is... once! :)


----------



## Elly2u

Happy Birthday Nato!! Just made it in time :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Will be having cake in your honor tonight! I might even include a candle and take pics for you! :winkwink:

EDIT: Didn't have any candles, but I did own blue and yellow frosting. So, I made a very poorly looking candle on it prior to eating it!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4684175440_ef36e7bce6.jpg


----------



## Razcox

Hey all sorry i missed the birthdays! Been busy and work have been tightening down on non work related internet usage the last few days. Seem to have gotten bored by it now though so here i am!

How is everyone doing? Anything to report? Still chugging along here waiting to OV or even get a high on my CBFM in the mean time we are BDing everyother day to keep the swimmers nice and fresh. I think this song summs things up for me over the last few months (sorry if its already been posted):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBR2G-iI3-I


----------



## africaqueen

Hi everyone! sorry i have not been posting. I kept forgetting there is a june testers thread! DOH! Happy belated bday Nato.

I hope we are all surviving the 2ww and good luck to those waiting to O and sorry to those who were had by the witch. This thread is too long to read through it all but i hope there are some bfps??

xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

cor how nice does that cake look. 

its making me drool a bit. actual drool. 

Hows everyone in the 2ww getting on? I am 5 dpo and woke up with a sniffle this morning, which i was very excited about. 

i was gonna do a 'for fun' test (ahem) this morning. I went to get a strip and saw i only had 5 left. 

Out of the 25 i got last month. Im such an idiot. Resisted testing. 

Queenie, we are a bit short on bfps this month, only 2, and vgibs got hers technically in May. 

NEDD MORE BFP's!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates.....

1st June - vickyd *witch got her* :(, doddy0402, mummy2anangel, heva *BFN*

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192 *witch got her*:(, Allym0101, sugrplum *BFP!!!!!*

3rd June - cutelou101 *witch got her* :(

4th June - Rmar *witch got her* :(, dan-o

5th June - Round2 *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa, Decemberbride

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr, Mummy2Angel. 

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25, libbymarks198

16th June - NatoPMT, Megg33k, Lucina, Shaerichelle

17th June - Omi

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen, ruskiegirl

19th June - MinnieMone

20th June - heart tree, Sassy_TTC

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes, debgreasby

24th June - Razcox, LucyJ

25th June - pregoinnorge

26th June - Elly2u

27th June - Lynne192

30th June - Round2


----------



## Megg33k

While I'm certain I won't be adding to the BFP count this month... I really, really wish that I was! :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Well my OPK is positive again today, sooooooo confusing!!!xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well an update....i'm currently 10/11dpo....been feeling extrememly sick the last 3-4days, noticed twinges in my boobs now and again...and have had a dull ache coming and going in my lower abdomen since 6dpo....so ive got my FX'ed im going to test in the morning if AF doesnt appear....im not sure when AF will be as its my first cycle.....I got AF 11th may....but ovulated on CD 18, so ill just wait and see :) x


----------



## shaerichelle

BFN today. Take me off the list.. starting provera tomorrow.:)


----------



## stellababy

please put me for the 30th! this is my first cycle since MC and AF, hopefully the cycle length will be the same as before


----------



## rachrach82

hi ladies ive not been on afew days just been reading and catching up on every1s posts, im currently cd5/6 spotting just goin yeah.lol. my last cycle lasted an usual 36 day as my last 4 were 28 days. my test date is est at 3 rd july but it could b anytime around then if i went off normal cycle id b testing 30th june. but ff as added on 4 days on due too long cycle. but im taking it day by day this month im gonna start opk in 6/7 days and keep goin until i get neg and neg afyer pos. gud luck to all.


----------



## cazza22

Hey ladies just popping on to say hellooooo :wave::wave:

Me & the OH are just chillin watching Big Brother (how sad are we lol) :haha:

I just had to tell y'all bout my dream last night:

OH got in from work (in my dream this is) and i went running downstairs with a GIANT pregnancy test (a FRER to be exact pmsl) and it was the biggest fattest positive i have ever seen & my fella turns to me & says "wow babe that really is positive & no squinting" hahahahaha!!! It was FAB the shit thing was then i woke up :cry:.

Im feeling positive about this month though im thinking PMA PMA PMA!:thumbup:

Sassy:- thats fantastic girl get bedding

Meggles:- Loving the cake made me dribble :cake:

Nato:- cant believe youve used ALL them tests you seriously have a problem my friend :haha: only kiddin who the frigg am i 2 talk :blush:

Shannon:- Sorry bout the BFN sweet pea :hugs:

Hearty:- WHERE ARE YOUUUUU?? hope ur ok hunykins

anyways speak very soon my lovelys Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Caz,

I love your dream fingers crossed it will come true maybe its a premonition dream :happydance:

My OH and I are chilling out watching tv too. I need help to keep my feet on the ground I am only 2 dpo (I think) but keeping think about being pregnant and getting a positive result this month. Knowing I did ovulate was great and now I keep looking for symptoms which is way to early. I know I'll be devasted if I get my period need to keep myself focused for the next two weeks. I'm having a PMA at the moment but dont want to get carried away.


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, how is everyone? Cazza, thanks for thinking of me! I'm here and I'm ok. I've been super busy with work and haven't had a lot of time to log in. 

Well Megg, I'll be right there with you. We'll both be on the July testers thread together. My chart continues to elude me and I don't even know if I've ovulated at this point. My temps are pretty low. If I haven't yet ovulated, then obviously I still have a chance this cycle, but I'm not putting any bets on it. I have no idea why I got those positive OPKs when I did, because I clearly didn't ovulate after either of them. How annoying is that???

Onward and upward. 

BTW, I was talking to a lesbian woman yesterday who is 8 months pregnant. I was asking her how she got pregnant. She did IUI basically where they insert the sperm directly into her uterus. I think she was using the CBFM. She was supposed to come in on the first day of her peak, but decided to wait until the second peak. The sperm they were using also had low motility. The doctor was mad at her for waiting until the second day of her peak (I guess the peak on CBFM detects your LH surge like an OPK). Anyhoo, she got her BFP! Just goes to show you that even if you don't BD on the same day as your positive OPK, you can still get preggo! She also said that the doctor told her not to temp. I might just give it up as it causing me stress. (Yeah right, I'm totally addicted to it and was browsing new BBT thermometers at Target today!) 

Where are our June BFPs???? Come on ladies, let's see 'em!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for Provera, Shan! Just don't do what I do! LOL Don't get half way through taking them and wonder if you really have to keep taking them... YES, YOU DO! And, then when you're done... Don't spend the next few days convincing yourself that they won't actually bring on your AF! THEY WILL! LOL I do it EVERY FREAKIN' TIME! You'd think I'd know by now... but nope... always do it!

Caz - Sorry about the dream, love! Maybe it'll be true! Just keep your eye out for a sale on HUGE FRER's! :rofl:

Hearty! Hearty! Search party for Hearty? EDIT: Found her before I posted! WTF?


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy - Nothing wrong with a little PMA! :)

Hearty - Your chart is as confusing as mine! No, honestly... Its more confusing than mine! :hugs: Mine doesn't LOOK confusing! But I know that most of my temps are dirty lies! And it bothers me... because I hate to lie! I can't change them back though! That give me a CD12 O! And, I didn't! I promise! Although, I'm curious to see what exactly it would look like! LOL

I hate knowing I'm out at 6dpo! :(


----------



## Jaymes

Ah, finally got caught up, we've been out hiking and doing all of the vacation/visiting family stuff. I finally had a bit to read up so... 
*Happy Birthday Lucy/NATO!* (sorry I'm a day late)
I am pretty sure I'm out this cycle, as I have a super long cycle, and af showed on the 31st. I guess next month I'll be testing. I am doing opks every day, and they seem to be all over the place. Never quite positive though...
:hugs: to everyone who has had af show so far, and fxed for all who haven't!


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> Lucy - Nothing wrong with a little PMA! :)
> 
> Hearty - Your chart is as confusing as mine! No, honestly... Its more confusing than mine! :hugs: Mine doesn't LOOK confusing! But I know that most of my temps are dirty lies! And it bothers me... because I hate to lie! I can't change them back though! That give me a CD12 O! And, I didn't! I promise! Although, I'm curious to see what exactly it would look like! LOL
> 
> I hate knowing I'm out at 6dpo! :(

Megg, I looked at your chart and it looks much less confusing than mine! And mine are usually so pretty to look at :blush: I do know that you lied on a few to make it look that way though. :winkwink:

I told myself I wasn't going to pee on another OPK, but here I am, holding my pee (only 1 more hour to go!) until I pee on one. I'm starting to feel like I'm about to Ov! I don't know why I think this, maybe all of this pee holding is making me delusional! I guess I just want to take some of Lucy's PMA and put it in my pocket (or my ovaries!) Come on ovaries...think positive!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Lucy - Nothing wrong with a little PMA! :)
> 
> Hearty - Your chart is as confusing as mine! No, honestly... Its more confusing than mine! :hugs: Mine doesn't LOOK confusing! But I know that most of my temps are dirty lies! And it bothers me... because I hate to lie! I can't change them back though! That give me a CD12 O! And, I didn't! I promise! Although, I'm curious to see what exactly it would look like! LOL
> 
> I hate knowing I'm out at 6dpo! :(
> 
> Megg, I looked at your chart and it looks much less confusing than mine! And mine are usually so pretty to look at :blush: I do know that you lied on a few to make it look that way though. :winkwink:
> 
> I told myself I wasn't going to pee on another OPK, but here I am, holding my pee (only 1 more hour to go!) until I pee on one. I'm starting to feel like I'm about to Ov! I don't know why I think this, maybe all of this pee holding is making me delusional! I guess I just want to take some of Lucy's PMA and put it in my pocket (or my ovaries!) Come on ovaries...think positive!Click to expand...

:rofl: hearty! Maybe the bladder build up is doing you in? I'm seriously considering changing my temps to the real ones, taking a pic, and then never going back to it! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Do it Megg! Get honest with that chart! I have to remind myself that no matter how much I tweak mine, it doesn't have any physical effect on my body. Just because I tweak the numbers to make it look like I ov'd, doesn't make it so. As frustrating as it is, I think you should put your real numbers in and see what happens. Every day, mine changes. First I didn't ov, then i Ov'd on CD15, then on CD17, then it was a maybe, then it was I didn't Ov and now we're back to a maybe on CD17. It's kind of like being on a roller coaster. And my chart sure looks like a fun roller coaster this month!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'll be go to hell! I have an old FF account from when I used to record both my "actual" temps and my "adjusted" temps... But, I stopped, because it always worked out to the same day anyway! Well... I'm fecking shocked, tbh!

This is the chart I've been keeping with the adjusted temps:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/4686605218_bb60588c21.jpg

New one with all the actual temps... no accounting for taking them the wrong times or anything! Just straight up temps all put in as being taken under perfectly normal circumstances:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4685966587_42072c0b88_b.jpg

Pardon my language... but SAME FUCKIN' DAY! :shock:

I guess I'm going to get my blood drawn now! I can't argue with that!


----------



## heart tree

The old cliche is right...honesty is the best policy! Go get that blood sucked out of you! (Sorry, too much twilight an True Blood in my veins. All time favorite vamp movie is Lost Boys...RIP Corey Haim). 

Yup, the pee is definitely affecting my brain!


----------



## heart tree

MUST....KEEP....DOING....MY....WORK.....

Megg, stop being such a temptress, I need to focus on things non ovary, hormone, and baby related! 

I'm weak. I can't quit you June tester thread. I can't quit any of you ladies.


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: @ not being able to quit us!!!!

Luckily, I gave you a break while I went to get my blood drawn and ate dinner! :haha:

True Blood... YES! *drool* Twilight... :nope: :sulk:

P.S. Honestly don't think I've O'd yet! :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, if you didnt ov. Maybe your body is trying and not releasing an egg and it still shows ov? Mine has done that I think. 

When will you know the results? Regardless you are on day 21 which is the time to get progesterone tested.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, day 21 is only the day to get it checked if you're 7dpo.

If the egg doesn't get released, it can't show ov. The temperature rise is due to the rise in progesterone. Progesterone doesn't rise until the egg is released. If progesterone rises, then you can't ov. Its not physically possible for the chart to really show a sustained thermal shift if the egg doesn't actually get released. Its very confusing to even try and think about how that could happen. Can you ask your acupuncturist how she proposes that can happen? Because I'm very curious of her thinking there. I'm not having a go at you or anything, I appreciate any suggestions... Thank you! I just can't get past the fact that its physically impossible!

I should know the results tomorrow.


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck on tomorrow and I will ask tomorrow. Cause I am wondering too..


----------



## shaerichelle

your progesterone does look low in both charts


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs: Let me know what she says!

Yeah, if I've ovulated, its definitely low. I just don't know if I have or if the weird high temps are because I was sick. I guess I'll see in the next few days. It kills me that neither chart has my coverline set at the level that its ALWAYS set. Its always 97.3. One is 97.1 and other is 97.5. WTF? :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats interesting. I would say go with your adjusted ones. I have some adjusted ones on my chart and they seem more reliable.


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> :rofl: @ not being able to quit us!!!!
> 
> Luckily, I gave you a break while I went to get my blood drawn and ate dinner! :haha:
> 
> True Blood... YES! *drool* Twilight... :nope: :sulk:
> 
> P.S. Honestly don't think I've O'd yet! :(

Full disclosure on Twilight. After my second mc, I was watching too much TV. I wanted to read, but nothing seemed mindless enough. Some women at work were reading it and loaned me the series. It was the perfect thing to read during that time. It totally took me out of my reality and into a teenage brain. I loved it for that reason and that reason only. It was there at the right time and the right place for me.

Can't wait to hear about your tests!

Shannon, when are you starting your treatment? Can't wait to hear that AF started and you can start anew.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... I'm keeping both up for now. Its on separate accounts. So, I can keep going back and comparing. The only crappy part of my "adjusted" temps are that they're kind of randomly adjusted. Like, I lowered the ones from the fever days by .5 degrees across the board on those temps. So, they aren't official adjustments. There's no temp adjusters made to fix fever temps... only to fix temps taken at the wrong time. I find my temp doesn't really fluctuate with time. But, the fever... Grrrr! I'm so angry that I was sick at such a bad time. I don't know why, its not like it was my fault or I can change it. So, not sure why I should be angry about it! But, I am! LOL I think I'm losing my mind!

hearty - I'd rather hear that you're reading the books then watching the movies! But, vampire who sparkle in sunlight? I just can't accept it! LOL I understand that it was probably a great getaway for you though! :hugs: True Blood... *sigh*... LOVE IT! Bill can bite me anytime, anywhere! :rofl:


----------



## WannaB

Well you know my chart history Megg, I adjusted the crap out of them to start with and then stopped after about 3 or 4 (?) they still picked up O day even though I temp all over the place! And yeah I would like to know how the acupuncturist comes at that conclusion too, there is no thermal shift without O, its impossible barring having a fever for the length of a luteal phase or your thermometer is broken! Even with my other chart Im running for that healing clinic Ive gone too, they dont even use the second decimal point and you can still see a clear shift in temp, pathetic as it is!:haha: So is tommorrow my today or do I actually have to wait until tommorrow as well??!!:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. 

I know she said something about my body is gearing up several times a cycle and never releases it and she said something about even though I ov I dont release it.

Anyways I prob made no sense. I am super tired and need to sleep. night.


----------



## Megg33k

Michelle - Uhm... Its ~1pm Thur for you right now. I will get my results sometime after noon tomorrow... Which is sometime after 4am Fri for you. So, you have to wait until tomorrow too! LOL

Shan - That's very confusing! I think maybe she's not wording it right. Ovulating is (by definition) the release of the egg. She could mean that you might be gearing up for it several times without it releasing, but that doesn't come with a sustained thermal shift and it isn't actually ovulation. I think she's just making it more confusing for you, hun! :hugs: Hope you sleep well!


----------



## WannaB

Or she's a crack pot Shannon!! Did she come recommended??

Oh and boo to having to wait! Im in the future, I normally dont have to do that!:haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at '_temp_tress' and snarf at megg swearing - adda girl, dont hold back!!

this chart stuff, ive started doing mine and am trying to learn so sorry i cant offer any opinions yet. Im glad its not just me tempted to, er, _adapt_ my readings

im deep into symptom spotting now, yesterdays cold went away but woke up with it again today, lots of cm, slight cramping today, slight boob pain in armpit

i am zapping you with pma, can you feel it hearty? 

sorry bout the BFN shannon x

Cazza, i watched BB last night too. i feel slightly dirty but ill get over that soon

i think your dream is prophetic <nods sagely>

Luce - its pma all the way for the Lucys this month - we are way out ahead so far on the pma, without being carried away (well, i am convinced i am, regardless of facts, and getting very carried away, so wont speak for myself there). Cazz is nudging in front though, with her giant positives

hearty, on your chart page, it does say:

"My temperature has dipped below the coverline during the luteal phase. Does this mean I didn't really ovulate? Could I still be pregnant?

The coverline carries no physiological meaning. It is just a visual tool to help you see your ovulation pattern. Whether or not your temperature rises or falls below this line does not necessarily indicate anything significant. Individual temperatures can fluctuate at any time of the cycle, for both hormonal or non-hormonal reasons. A single dropped temperature usually doesn't mean much. You want to look at "the big picture" and see a pattern of temperatures over time. As long as you can see a biphasic pattern and a trend towards elevated temperatures after ovulation, there is no need to worry about a single dropped temperature or two.

If, however, you have so many lower temperatures that you can no longer see a biphasic pattern on your chart, (and you are taking your temperature accurately) this could mean that you did not yet ovulate and should consider yourself potentially fertile so you don't miss an opportunity to conceive."

i wonder if your coverline is just too high though. I say 'i wonder' when i actually havent got a clue but your temp goes much lower in the follicular phase

Thanks Jaymes!! x we will see you in July (sorry youre getting confusing opks, everyone is getting confusing stuff this month and we have very few bfps, June is just not our month collectively - July _will_ be)

Nato(no)PMT (hopefully) xx


----------



## Megg33k

Michelle - :rofl: to your BOO! Haha! Every time I see "BOO"... I can't help but think of my friend who loves the clip of The Simpsons where Smithers tries telling Mr. Burns that they're not booing him, they're saying Boo-rns!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRT70ceAMQ4



NatoPMT said:


> haha at '_temp_tress' and snarf at megg swearing - adda girl, dont hold back!!
> 
> this chart stuff, ive started doing mine and am trying to learn so sorry i cant offer any opinions yet. Im glad its not just me tempted to, er, _adapt_ my readings
> 
> im deep into symptom spotting now, yesterdays cold went away but woke up with it again today, lots of cm, slight cramping today, slight boob pain in armpit
> 
> i am zapping you with pma, can you feel it hearty?
> 
> sorry bout the BFN shannon x
> 
> Cazza, i watched BB last night too. i feel slightly dirty but ill get over that soon
> 
> i think your dream is prophetic <nods sagely>
> 
> Luce - its pma all the way for the Lucys this month - we are way out ahead so far on the pma, without being carried away (well, i am convinced i am, regardless of facts, and getting very carried away, so wont speak for myself there). Cazz is nudging in front though, with her giant positives
> 
> hearty, on your chart page, it does say:
> 
> "My temperature has dipped below the coverline during the luteal phase. Does this mean I didn't really ovulate? Could I still be pregnant?
> 
> The coverline carries no physiological meaning. It is just a visual tool to help you see your ovulation pattern. Whether or not your temperature rises or falls below this line does not necessarily indicate anything significant. Individual temperatures can fluctuate at any time of the cycle, for both hormonal or non-hormonal reasons. A single dropped temperature usually doesn't mean much. You want to look at "the big picture" and see a pattern of temperatures over time. As long as you can see a biphasic pattern and a trend towards elevated temperatures after ovulation, there is no need to worry about a single dropped temperature or two.
> 
> If, however, you have so many lower temperatures that you can no longer see a biphasic pattern on your chart, (and you are taking your temperature accurately) this could mean that you did not yet ovulate and should consider yourself potentially fertile so you don't miss an opportunity to conceive."
> 
> i wonder if your coverline is just too high though. I say 'i wonder' when i actually havent got a clue but your temp goes much lower in the follicular phase
> 
> Thanks Jaymes!! x we will see you in July (sorry youre getting confusing opks, everyone is getting confusing stuff this month and we have very few bfps, June is just not our month collectively - July _will_ be)
> 
> Nato(no)PMT (hopefully) xx

If I "talked" here the way I talked at home... Oy! I'm quite the potty-mouth! I curse like a sailor! Just ask Michelle... She's spoken to me on the phone! I don't ever hold back. I just try not to offend anyone here with my random shit, fuck, damn, hell, or any of the rest of it... mostly! I just can't hold it in sometimes! I loved the thread that used to be floating around about not holding back. Every 2nd or 3rd word was 'fuck.' It was great! LOL

My temps... whatever! Screw it! I got the blood drawn tonight. :shrug:

Then, then, then... I'm not sick really at all anymore, btw... My temp tonight was 99.50F (37.50C). Uhm... I usually run well below 98.6. I sometimes don't break 98. The only time I've consistently had a high "normal" temp was when I was pregnant... but not at 7/8dpo. And, I'm NOT pregnant! This is ridiculous! I'm so over it all!


----------



## NatoPMT

ha nice one megg, me too, i sound like a fleetwood fishwife sometimes

if youre over it, im over it. 

lets be over it.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm definitely over it! 

Interesting factoid: I usually O on CD16. This time it appears it was on CD14. On my CD14, the moon was in the exact same phase as the night I was born... 2 days prior to Waning Crescent! Interesting? I think it might be! :)

Symptoms sound really promising, btw! I have everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

OOooOOoOOoooooooOOooo moony facts. 

i think its a sign, like when hearty heard the beatles. 

i am gonna test on saturday which will be too early but ive held out this long (er, 6dpo)


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! 

Sorry but another twilight fan here! Love the books and the films i think the writing is great and really captures what its like to fall head over heels that first time. I think we all have our edwards and jacobs the ones that have to help pick up the pieces. Also love true blood even if i was a bit worried when i 1st heard about it as i loved the books. I'm afraid i am an Eric fan though Bill is a bit wet if you ask me!! Anyone here read the Anita Blake books by Laurell K Hamilton? Been a fan since i was 17 but they are not as well know as some of the other vampire books.

Wow look at that lots of a post with out obsessing about CM, CP, CD, BDing or any other TTC stuff - Just like a normal person :)

Megg - Love that clip of the simpsons always makes me laugh. Another fave is the smithers congo conga conga one . . .

Nato - Good luck with the testing lots of :dust: for you x

AFM - Still waiting to OV and getting lows on the CBFM, temps are low and staying level so just have to wait it out. Last cycle was a long one and that resulted in a :bfp: so i am trying to keep the PMA going x


----------



## LucyJ

Wow just caught up on all posts been out today looking at a school potential job there so should be doing my application form but wanted to catch up with you girls.

Hearty I'm sending you some of my PMA here it comes are you ready....... lots of PMA to hearty and her ovaries :happydance:



> Luce - its pma all the way for the Lucys this month - we are way out ahead so far on the pma, without being carried away (well, i am convinced i am, regardless of facts, and getting very carried away, so wont speak for myself there). Cazz is nudging in front though, with her giant positives

Woohoo, made me laugh the image of cazz running with a giant positive test just ahead of us popped into my head, dont ask me why think I'm slowly going a bit crazy.

I have to say I find the whole charting temp very confusing!! :shrug:


----------



## Jaymes

Razcox said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Sorry but another twilight fan here! Love the books and the films i think the writing is great and really captures what its like to fall head over heels that first time. I think we all have our edwards and jacobs the ones that have to help pick up the pieces. Also love true blood even if i was a bit worried when i 1st heard about it as i loved the books. I'm afraid i am an Eric fan though Bill is a bit wet if you ask me!! Anyone here read the Anita Blake books by Laurell K Hamilton? Been a fan since i was 17 but they are not as well know as some of the other vampire books x

I :heart: Anita Blake! I enjoyed the Twilight series, but thought the first movie was not great, and haven't bothered since. True Blood is a Huge hit with me! I made dh get HBO so I could watch it. I agree that Eric is way better than Bill! 

NATO, keep us posted on the testing.

Megg, your temps don't seem that rocky compaired to mine, maybe I'm doing it wrong, but I do not wake up at the same time everyday.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy.1 and Lucy.2 for the PMA! You ladies are great!

Nato/Lucy.2, your signs do sound promising. My last BFP, I felt symptoms from 4dpo onwards. This may just be your month! I'm proud of you for resisting the test. How are you doing it? Such restraint! You really have no reason to start temping now. If you want to do it, wait until you get AF (which hopefully you won't!)

Jaymes and Raz, I knew I'd find some other vamp girls here! I'm not crazy about the Twilight movies, but the books did capture that teenage angst. I enjoyed going back to that time in my life. I've heard True Blood books are great and I definitely plan to read them. New season starts this Sunday! I love Eric! He's so hunky! I'll check out the other books you recommended.

Megg, I like to swear myself, so bring it on! So your temps are super high and mine went super low. I'm over mine too! FF took away my coverline and I'm not surprised. I can't believe I got two positive OPK's and still haven't ovulated. I'm annoyed. This happened to me last June. Maybe it is June? I need something to blame. 

Well, I guess there is a chance I might still ovulate. I'm on CD25 now though. This is on the later end even for me. Will keep you posted. 

xoxo


----------



## lynne192

I'm vampire and twilight crazy too :D


----------



## heart tree

Love it Lynne!


----------



## lynne192

lol atm i am currently engrossed in "the undead serise" by maryjanice davidson


----------



## cazza22

OOOOoooh all this talk about True Blood has got me all excited, I HEART True Blood & Season 3 starts over there in the USA this week im too jelous for words, were gonna have to wait months to get our vampire fix booooo!!! I am an Eric lover & a Jason Stackhouse lover for a bit of human totty (THAT BODY IS 2 DIE 4)!!!

Lucy1:- I hope ur right and it is a premonition [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Although im hoping the test is slightly smaller in real life, the one in my dream was seriously as big as me :haha:! Lovin the PMA by the way it keeps my spirits up.

Megg & hearty:- im sorry your having hell with your temps "did i OV didnt i OV" its stress u gals dont need :nope:. I hope u both did girls :thumbup:.

Nato:- What a bunch Big Bro have got this year haha I love it i get wayyyy to obsessed half way through like watching E4 where the speak but theres no sound hahahha :haha:. I need to get a life by the sounds of that last comment.

On me still feeling positive :happydance: trying my best not to get my hopes up but just gotta good feeling bout this month :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyones all good LOV CAZ XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## heart tree

Caz, Jason Stackhouse isn't too shabby, is he? Did you know he's really Australian in real life? I couldn't believe it when I heard his accent. He does a perfect American accent! I have to say, one of my favorite characters is Lafayette. I just love him!

Cazza, I want you and Nato and all the other ladies to get your BFPs this month, but secretly would miss you all on this forum. I know, I'm selfish! Apparently this isn't so secret as I just announced it to everyone. 

Love you girls!


----------



## lynne192

i love eric (swed) he he and also Bill (brit) lol i think bill is pretty sexy but i love the vampire diaries.


----------



## heart tree

I know, it is so funny how none of the main characters are actually American! They all do a brilliant accent!


----------



## vickyd

Didnt Eric die in season 2??? 
Cazz why dont you download each episode as they come out? If i had to wait for greek tv to air a decent show id be watching true blood in my fifties!!

Lynn is vampire diaries any good? I was thinking of downloading it but was worried that it would be a crap show as a result of the vampire craze at the mo.

Im rooting for all you disco testers left, hope you all get your bfps but like hearty said you will be missed!!


----------



## heart tree

Did Eric die?? I can't remember! I know his maker did. He's too cute to die!

Vicky, where are you in your cycle? Are you out for June?


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im pretty sure he died, although its been so long since that i could be mistaking his death with that of his maker! BTW why do american shows take such long breaks betweeen seasons???? I mean before watching season 6 of lost i had to re-watch most of season 5 just to refresh my memory!
Well technically im out for June, AF came 31 of May and now im on cycle day 11. I guess if i test end of June i could still be considered a June tester!!! However im not planning on taking another test until AF is overdue by at least 3 days....I just cant deal with the stress of POAS and seeing a bfn, id rather AF get me!


----------



## heart tree

I have no idea why they take such long breaks. It is maddening! I rented Lost and caught up to Season 6 just as it started, so I didn't have to wait. God, what a show! Though I'm left with more questions than answers.

Oh goodie, you'll be with me to July at least! Hopefully you catch the egg though. Sounds like you should be ovulating soon. Good luck!


----------



## vickyd

Yeah lost left me completely lost as well!!!!! I think after season 4 the script writers were probably high while writing the damn thing!!!!
Why are you so sure that you didnt catch the egg???? Come on it aint over till its over!!
Even if you do move on to July well keep eachother company babe dont worry!
Ill be ov next week with peak days Tuesday and Wed i think which means ill defo not catch the egg cause me and hubby arent too good with bd weekdays!!!!! LOL no stamina!!!!
Im aiming for a bfp in August,ill be ov during the weekend!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Yeah lost left me completely lost as well!!!!! I think after season 4 the script writers were probably high while writing the damn thing!!!!
> Why are you so sure that you didnt catch the egg???? Come on it aint over till its over!!
> Even if you do move on to July well keep eachother company babe dont worry!
> Ill be ov next week with peak days Tuesday and Wed i think which means ill defo not catch the egg cause me and hubby arent too good with bd weekdays!!!!! LOL no stamina!!!!
> Im aiming for a bfp in August,ill be ov during the weekend!:happydance::happydance:

LOL! The writers were most definitely high! I love it!

Oh Vicks, I didn't catch the egg because the damn thing hasn't been released yet! My temps have been super low which means I didn't ovulate.

I totally can relate to the weekday issue! Seriously, my DH and I have a joke that I always seem to Ov on a Monday! We thought the only blessing to this last mc was that it would knock my O date to a better day, like Friday or Saturday. No luck. It was Monday the last 2 cycles!!!

HOWEVER....I just got another positive OPK just now. This is my 3rd one this month. Third times the charm??? Let's hope so! Maybe I'm still in for June. But at this rate, wouldn't be testing until July either. FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

i had to skip the last few posts for fear of spoilers cos i still have half of season 2 on sky plus to watch

i LOVE the theme tune, i play it in the shower. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0eQL5R3bw4

theme tune + jason stackhouse = dirty in a good way


----------



## vickyd

BRAVO hearty!!!! See i told you not to give up just yet!!!!!
Ill cross all body parts for your bfp darling!!!!:dust:


----------



## lynne192

your completely right about the long breaks some shows even take a few years to come out again which i pretty annoying, mind you british shows can be pretty had also, although i thing with reality tv shows britain goes bloody OTT


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

witch got me today....after BFP on FRER...dont have a clue :cry:


----------



## cazza22

NATOOOOO I LOVEEEE THIS SONG!!!!! i downloaded it on itunes & have it on my playlist on my iphone lol!! OH things im a weirdo but im sorry this tune is just so god damn horny hahaha Jason Stackhouse is a total babeeee. And hearty just informed me that he was australian so also has a yummy accent mmmmmmmmmmm!!! & Vic-lishious & Hearty-lishious no Eric is not dead thank god!!! pphheewwww!! Well in a manner of speaking he is dead he is a vampire after all (no heart beat bla bla bla) it was his maker who died on the rooftop @ sunrise. 
Awwwww Vic u just made me excited that i may not have to wait? Do you use TVShack.net over there or is there a better one??. Cant wait for my Stackhouse fix . Ive got season 1&2 on boxset & have already watched them twice over hahahaha!

As for the girlies on here who do get BFPs leaving i am pretty sure after how close we have all become on here were gonna stay a tight nitt group no matter what month we are in :hugs:. I will be happy to move over to July testers with you lovely lot if this month isnt my month :hugs:.

PS Im watching LOST as we speak on my laptop ive got 5 episodes to catch up on soooooooooo bloody exciting hehehehe :happydance:.

Lov all u girls x x x x Caz x x x


----------



## cazza22

Mummy2Angel. said:


> witch got me today....after BFP on FRER...dont have a clue :cry:

I am sooooo sorry sweetie :cry: WTF is going on with FRERs these days they are really letting people down A LOT!! 
Sending you huge cuddles huny :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry x lov caz x


----------



## cazza22

OMG Hearty you got another pos OPK!!! get at it hun yee haaa!!!! x x


----------



## NatoPMT

nooo!! im so sorry M2A, i really thought it might be your month, hope youre ok

Updates.....

1st June - vickyd *witch got her* :(, doddy0402, mummy2anangel, heva *BFN*

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192 *witch got her*:(, Allym0101, sugrplum *BFP!!!!!*

3rd June - cutelou101 *witch got her* :(

4th June - Rmar *witch got her* :(, dan-o

5th June - Round2 *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa, Decemberbride

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr, Mummy2Angel. 

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25, libbymarks198

16th June - NatoPMT, Megg33k, Lucina, Shaerichelle *BFN* :(

17th June - Omi

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen, ruskiegirl

19th June - MinnieMone

20th June - heart tree, Sassy_TTC

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes, debgreasby

24th June - Razcox, LucyJ

25th June - pregoinnorge

26th June - Elly2u

27th June - Lynne192

30th June - Round2, stellababy

haha at Raz talking like a normal person, not person possessed by the TTC monster

Cazza, i have no life apart from peeing on sticks and trying to stop chocolate making me eat it so i feel that BB starting is broadening my horizons. 

Hearty, I will come back and haunt you if i am so lucky as to bfp all over June. My pma is faltering a bit with M2A's bad news. and yeay at it might be you leaving me behind. Dont leave me!!! <clings to leg and gets dragged round> <----I'm dead dignified me. 

Get to it hearty!!!! Looks like the soy tickled things but mebbes didnt quite kick things off properly? 

ahh at Vic x


----------



## NatoPMT

cazza22 said:


> NATOOOOO I LOVEEEE THIS SONG!!!!! i downloaded it on itunes & have it on my playlist on my iphone lol!! OH things im a weirdo but im sorry this tune is just so god damn horny

haha!! cazza, i so _know_

i have it on my ipod cos i dont know how to work an iphone and had to give mine to my husband. 

i might move to july testers regardless of whether its my month or not. i might bring my sleeping bag. i will follow you all round and have to be told to go home.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thanks girls :hugs:, im a bit off a mess today after finding out by my blood results that the death of my baby max at 13 weeks could have been prevented :cry:, that along with a FRER BFP and AF all in one day is killing me :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

oh my lovely, what devastating news - im so sorry to hear that

do you want to tell us what happened, i understand if youre not up to it

massive hugs xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well basically i was anemic about two years ago, so was told i would get my bloods taken at 8 week midwfie appointment just to be on the safe side....however at this appointment near the end the midwife said i'm going for my lunch you'll be fine getting your booking bloods done at your 16 week appointment....at the time i just went along with it. Everything was fine and we went for scan at 13 weeks and was told baby had no heartbeat....just one of those things apparently. 

I havent been coping well so doctor ordered full blood count last week...which has releaved a long period of time in which i have had unbelivably low oxygen and iron levels in my body.....and with my levels being this low it is probable that at the stage my baby died he was deprived of oxygen....however if i had the blood tests done at my 8 week app...when my baby was still alive i would have been put on the tablets (which im now on)...and I would probably be 23 weeks pregnant by now :cry:...what a shit day :cry:....this bloody news, BFP on FRER, then AF.....:sad2:...sorry girls.

I hope we see some more BFP soon :hugs: x


----------



## NatoPMT

oh my god, i feel sick for you. 

thats a lot to take in, i'm utterly appalled at the nurse's lack of commitment to your care. WTF did she think she was doing... you needed a fing blood test. Im so angry for you.


----------



## vickyd

Oh mum i cant imagine how you must be feeling right now.....
sending you all my love and lots of hugs


----------



## NatoPMT

you're doing really well, however awful you feel, after all this in one day, you are doing well. Im so sorry that you lost the BFP sweetie xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I dont know how to feel...im upset....im angry.....i want to complain....but it wont bring him back :cry:....i already have made a complaint about the same midwife not giving me any info i requested and telling me 'if i followed her advice everything would be fine'...i feel sick :cry: i just dont know how to take it in to be honest :(


----------



## vickyd

Cazza i download everything from piratebay.org (ssssshhhhh!!!)


----------



## NatoPMT

give yourself a few days for the information to be processed properly, it really is a lot to take in. 

youre right that it wont bring him back, but if you have had cause to complain about her before, you might decide to complain as she might be giving other pregnant women the same service as you got - however you need to see if thats how you feel and see what you want to do once you have a bit of time to digest whats happening

It reminds me that sometimes the nurses dont always know best - i found that out when i had a tourniquet left on my arm for 2 hours in a&e, when i waiting in the wrong place for the wrong dr, despite me telling the nurse i should have been upstairs. 

you wont know how you feel just yet, but i have a good idea how i feel about it, i'm furious you have been through this tragic loss for the sake of someone's lunch.


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Took forever to catch up! WOW!

First, Eric is NOT dead! Well... no more than any other vampire is at least! They're all dead, aren't they? LOL

Second, I love that song... and I also love Lafayette! <3

Third, Mummy2... That's AWFUL that she put you off for her lunch and could have saved your baby's life if she hadn't! What a terrible woman! Can you complain? I hope?

Fourth, that brings up an interesting point. I'm severely anemic when I'm not on iron pills... and pregnancy depletes iron even quicker, does it not? Could my anemia have something to do with my losses??? I'm on 90mg of iron per day... have been for over a year and a half and my iron was only at 64 (when "normal" only begins at 60). So, could that be part of my problem? I feel terrible asking at a time like this... but I don't want to overlook something that could be important. And, to be honest, I missed my 65mg pill sometimes because of forgetfulness! I didn't really know it could be so important! Anyone? I'm starting to feel like an ass... because I think I might have caused it all by not being strict enough with my iron... I know that both times I was pregnant, the anemia symptoms came back hard and fast! SHIT! :(


----------



## lynne192

so far nothing had been proven between iron and miscarriage but this is what has been proven and was true for me: "Unless your anemia is severe, it is unlikely to harm your baby. But iron deficiency has been linked to an increased risk of preterm birth and low birthweight. Anemia can also make you feel more tired than usual during your pregnancy" 

many reason why my son was born premature but iron was one of them we believe along with my red blood cells attack him. he was a 33weeker. 

i have also suffered from miscarriages and ectopic pregnancy, my iron has always been utterly terrible. i know you have to worry more about B12 deficiency


----------



## BabyQ

I'm a bit all over the place after my miscarriage but there is a chance I ovulated 2 weeks after my mc just after we were famiuliarising ourselves with bding again after 8+ weeks of not doing it :rofl:, soooooo IF af doesn't turn up then put me down for 24th June! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... Okay! Thanks! I feel a bit better now! I had a right freak out for a moment, to be honest! I'll try and keep my levels up better anyway in the future... but I'm glad to know that it probably wasn't the cause of anything.

Speaking of which... I want my progesterone results back! Dammit!


----------



## heart tree

Oh, M2A, I am so very sorry to hear all of your news. The other ladies here seemed to have done a good job giving you support. I just wanted to send you a great big hug. :hugs: No one should have to deal with either of these things, let alone on the same day. Give yourself a lot of space and love this weekend. We're here for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Megg, where are those damn results??? I want them too!! Call them and tell them that people around the world are breathlessly awaiting those results!

Nato, thanks for the True Blood song. I love it too! I'm going to download it onto my ipod. You know I really do want you to get a BFP right??? But if you do, promise you'll swing by to give us a good laugh every now and again!

Ha ha Cazza about the horny part! I know what you mean. The entire intro to the show is pretty sexy! 

As for me, I don't know what to think about my bod. I actually do have some CM that is borderline watery, so maybe I am about to Ov. Maybe the soy made my body gear up, but then my body said "nope, we don't Ov this early, you'll just have to wait missy." So, now, maybe, just maybe, I am going to Ov around my usual time (breathe sigh of relief). The best part is, it's Thursday!!! DH is much more up for BD'ing on Thursday, Friday and Saturday!!! Wish me luck, I'll need as much as I can get.


----------



## Megg33k

I wish it worked that way, hearty! I'm trying! LOL

Good luck!!! Go get your man!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

a B12 deficinicy that was that other thing :haha:...my forgetfull noggin lol. Ive been put on Ferrous Fumarate and cyanocobalamin, both to take 3 times a day...good im dreading the side affects :blush: :haha:

Thanks for the support girls....im feeling a bit better today....trying to remain positive and order some OPK for the weeks ahead.

Hope you girls are all ok.....i'll have a look back at the thread tonight x


----------



## vickyd

My sister so is my mother and i know that she takes these iron capsules but the docters stress that she must drink two large glasses of orange juice (fresh) a day for maximum absorbance of the iron. I know she also takes ferro folic but i cant remember the name of the capsules. Ill ask her tonight and let you guys know.
Hope we all have a good day!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Its always so busy on here of a night i always have loads of pages to read :)

M2A - I am so sorry for the terrible day you had. We are all here for you and will be sending you lots of cyber :hug: to help xxxx

Nato - I love that song and your right there is something really dirty about it, its great! My DH also likes true blood so we watch it together. Cant wait for next week and season 3 (we download shhhhh!)

However asked about vampire diaries - I didnt like the vampire diaries but i have been told to try again and stay with it a bit, it seems the 1st episode is a bit crap but it gets better. 

AFM - I have watery CM and got a high on my CBFM :happydance: so i think i am going to OV on sunday/monday and will get lots of BDing in the next few days. May need to change my testing date to the 28th now though to to oving late.


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates.....

1st June - vickyd *witch got her* :(, doddy0402, mummy2anangel, heva *BFN*

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192 *witch got her*:(, Allym0101, sugrplum *BFP!!!!!*

3rd June - cutelou101 *witch got her* :(

4th June - Rmar *witch got her* :(, dan-o

5th June - Round2 *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981, zeezee

6th June - Lawa, Decemberbride

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr, Mummy2Angel *witch got her* :(

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25, libbymarks198

16th June - NatoPMT, Megg33k, Lucina, Shaerichelle *BFN* :(

17th June - Omi

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen, ruskiegirl

19th June - MinnieMone

20th June - heart tree, Sassy_TTC

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes, debgreasby

24th June - LucyJ, BabyQ

25th June - pregoinnorge

26th June - Elly2u

27th June - Lynne192

28th June - Razcox

30th June - Round2, stellababy

Hearty I know ya do petal. This is your first soy cycle isnt it? maybe you need a couple of cycles for it to work in your case. Are you going to keep up with it or has this cycle given you the heebie jeebies? I looked up soy and ewcm and seems for some it improves ewcm, so that is a bit of a tempter for me to try again, but a) the ewcm was out of synch with ov and b) i got too much of a scare this month, and i think its lengthened my cycle 

WHHHHHYYYYYY is the 2WW so bloody long?? I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof. 

Thanks for the info on iron and B12 everyone, im vegetarian and had to have my B12 tested once cos i was getting nervous system symptoms but it came back normal, but i will keep my eye on that due to my diet

M2A - glad you're feeling a bit better today 

Razzer, Ive changed your date, now off you go and get busy!!


----------



## Megg33k

I quickly went to check my B12 results!!! They were 525 with normal range of 200-1100. So, I guess I don't have to worry about that one! Internet suggests that people who fall between 500-800 could benefit from B12 lozenges. Are they prescription? Or...??? In Japan, 500 is the bottom of the "normal" range! Hmmm...


----------



## LucyJ

Just caught up Mummy2angel I am so so sorry I just cant believe it that midwife has a lot to answer for you poor thing sending you massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Anyone who is iron deficient its worth having your levels checked to see what they are I am prone to anemia and my last bloods were ok the dr said they show the reserve you've got so if there high its a good thing and eat plenty of steak (my dr's advice) unless your a vegie of course. I don't have to take iron tablets anymore but before the miscarriage my midwife advised me to take extra iron to keep my levels up.

I suffer from pernious anemia which is a lack of B12 I cant absorb it from food so have regular B12 injections I have them every 10-12 weeks. 

Yay Hearty so pleased for you better get :sex: 

I'm hoping this is my month but which ever way it goes I'm going to follow you girls hope thats ok want us all to get our BFP's.

Big :hugs: to all especially M2A!!


----------



## heart tree

Raz, go get that egg lady! Maybe you and I will be on the same 2ww schedule! 

Nato, I think I'm done with soy. The spotting that I had for a week was very concerning to me seeing as it didn't coincide with ovulation. From my understanding, spotting mid-cycle can also be due to hormones. I don't want to mess with my hormones that much that it is causing that much spotting and giving me false positive OPKs. Not to mention, it made me ovulate later than normal. If I don't catch this egg, I need to ovulate a few days earlier next month or else I'll miss it entirely due to a vacation I'm taking without my hubby. No more soy for me.

I can't wait until your 2ww is over and you get your BFP!!

Lucy, I hope this is your month too! I do hope you come visit once you get your BFP!! Thanks for the PMA! I did indeed BD last night. DH was tired after playing a gig (he's a bass player in a band), but I kept telling him what a rockstar he was and boosted his ego. It worked! I'm gonna get my rockstar again tonight!


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg - difference in 'normal' ranges for B12 is a bit worrying, i wonder what the different parameters are between US and japan - whats their reasons for having different minimums i wonder

when i had my weirdy symptoms (which i though was parkinsons cos i am a melodramaticer) i was told i would need B12 injections as a B12 deficiency can be due to an inability to uptake B12, so ingesting sources wouldnt necessarily bring teh levels back to normal

I do think you should discuss with your dr megg

Oo yes me too Luce, well, i nearly had to have injections but i wasnt deficient. ahem. Yes, Luce, thats what i was told about the uptake. As i just, er said. 

Hearty - is your testing date still the same with all this talk of moving ov dates? 

i think youre right, unless you are under supervision for what you are taking, you dont really know whats going on if its not the expected / desired result - and that there soy seems pretty hardcode, its affected your cycle dramatically and instantly. 

oo rock star sperm - you silver tongued charmer, hearty

we've got a big testing week coming up starting Monday, lots of 3 bumpers a day testing

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!! (its like im jumping first out of a plane or somert) 

we need some BFP's for June, we are underachieving here girls.


----------



## heart tree

I haven't confirmed that I've ovulated yet, so I'm not going to change my test date yet. It will change, I just don't know to what day, so I'm going to hold off.

I'm a vegetarian too Nato. I take a B12 supplement. I hope that's enough! Now I feel like I need to get tested. 

May was a big month for BFP's. I can't wait to start seeing them!


----------



## LucyJ

Rockstar sperm love it!!

The trouble I found with my Pernicious anemia (or vicious anemia as my husband calls it) is they didn't test for it untill I went in to see my Dr and demanded they do something as I was really really ill they eventually said we could test you for this but its very rare and of course thats what it is was so pleased they finally worked out what it was theres an acid or something missing from my stomach which stops me absorbing B12. Lucy apparatently its slightly more common in women that are vegetarian. I discovered after being diagnosed that it runs within the female line of my family my mum had never been tested for it but suffered from iron deficient anemia all her life. 

Fingers crossed for everyone still to test!!


----------



## VGibs

People in japan need more B12 because it is not found in a lot of their diet. Red meats are a very good source of B12 and they do not consume as much red meat as us westerners do. 

Speaking of B12.....I hope everyone is taking their supplements!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am the B12 police now! I finally got a lot of my blood work back today and they said for sure I had my MC because of the B12 defiency! So I am on everyones back! TAKE YOUR B12!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

im scared.


----------



## NatoPMT

how do you feel about that VG? it must be in part a relief because you can be properly monitored in this pregnancy, but its very distressing to hear things could have been prevented, even if they didnt know at the time

i need to find my old blood tests, but moved house in december so i dont have a cat in hell's chance when most of my belongings are still in storage. I do recall everything being normal though, but i want to know if it was like megg and in the low end of normal cos me and hearty might as well be japanese

I dont quite get that though, cos you either have enough, or not enough regardless of what the nations diet is - so not sure why the Japanese would have a different idea of what is a safe level <thickface>


----------



## NatoPMT

phew its in the pregnacare - 240% rda. 

im off to eat an egg just in case.


----------



## LucyJ

Vgibs I have just had my B12 injection I dont take the supplements as dont think I can absorb and know the injections keep my levels up. I've been taking folic acid, iron, zinc but I'm about to start taking the santogen pills for conception and pregnancy which have everything in was hoping the pills would be a bit smaller than the pregnacare but there not damn not good with taking pills :dohh:


----------



## vickyd

Oh mannnn now you guys got me stressed..!!!! you all seem to be taking vitamins by the handful and im only taking folic acid!!! Im sure youve all done your homework so off to the pharmacy to get me some vitamins! :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, I just felt the need to post. I did another OPK just now and it was a very strong positive today! Yesterday I got a smiley face too, but it wasn't as strong. I think I caught the surge on the way up yesterday and today is my surge. I also checked my cervix and low and behold, it is open! I've never felt it open before. It's kind of amazing! I KNOW I'm about to ovulate. I'm SOOOOO excited that soy didn't mess me up too much. Wish me luck! This is the first time I've ovulated on a weekend. I'm gonna give my man some champagne tonight and lure him in! :winkwink:


----------



## vickyd

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Go hearty!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

wheres my cheerleader outfit

gimme a H
gimme an E 
gimme an A

you get the idea - go, go, all units goooooo!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Oh mannnn now you guys got me stressed..!!!! you all seem to be taking vitamins by the handful and im only taking folic acid!!! Im sure youve all done your homework so off to the pharmacy to get me some vitamins! :thumbup:

vic get a special pregnancy supplement like:

https://www.vitabiotics.com/pregnacare/conception_productinfo.aspx

you can get boys ones too if you want to be doubly hysterical, like me.


----------



## LucyJ

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


:happydance: Woo Hoo Go Hearty :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Oh mannnn now you guys got me stressed..!!!! you all seem to be taking vitamins by the handful and im only taking folic acid!!! Im sure youve all done your homework so off to the pharmacy to get me some vitamins! :thumbup:
> 
> vic get a special pregnancy supplement like:
> 
> https://www.vitabiotics.com/pregnacare/conception_productinfo.aspx
> 
> you can get boys ones too if you want to be doubly hysterical, like me.Click to expand...

Thanks doll, i will order it online as the website says that in greece they only sell the osteocare vitamin :dohh: I mean im old but not that old!!!!

From what ive seen and experienced the past year, the docs here really dont insist on vitamins...wonder why that is? Ill have to ask my doc next time i see him..


----------



## heart tree

Love you girls! Thanks! Who else would do cheers in honor of my eggs! I knew I could count on you! 

Kisses!


----------



## vickyd

Soooo world cup has started....Hmmmm like we didnt have enough problems bd after 15 hour working days!!!! I have been assured though that well go at it during half time.... How romantic is this baby making process????!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Big up the heart treeggs!!!

pmsl vic, doesnt sound like a laughing matter, but i cant help sniggering at that. He's got 15 mins at half time - he'd better a) be quick and b) not drink too much stella in the first half. 

I haven't had a drink for a month, would it be ok if i have a single beer tonight. I will be pie-eyed off one in my uncontaminated state.


----------



## heart tree

Omi said in another thread that drinking for the first 5 weeks of pregnancy is ok because the baby isn't using the mother's blood stream....or something like that. Basically, she made me feel better about drinking a little, especially in the 2ww. Have a beer Nato!!!

Vicky, you and I share our troubles of getting our hubbies to do it on the days that we need them to. He better be quick like Nato said!


----------



## vickyd

pmsl???? reminder im greek and not oh so familiar with the abbreviations!!!!
Well half time isnt much but beggars cant be choosers, and a pint or two (or three!!) will help speed up the process as it usually does for my darling!!

Hearty my doc also says its ok to drink the first 4 weeks of pregnancy, so go on Nato have a drink its friday!!! Ill be heading out myself in a couple of hours, and yes we greeks dont leave the house until after 12!!!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I feel like we're the same person! We're both the same age, have both had 2 losses and both of our husbands "perform" well with a little alcohol. That's why I'm breaking out the champagne tonight. It hits us both good and hard and we can get to business! 

We're cunning vixens if nothing else. Enjoy your night out tonight. Nato, get a good buzz from that pint!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty if only our cycles were synced (sp?) as well huh????!!!!!
Good luck tonight babes ill be toasting to your success tonight!!!!!
:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Wow... Its been chatty in here today! LOL So, where do I get B12 supplements? Because I would assume I can absorb it if I'm in the 500's. Is it available with all the other vit and herbal supplements?

Hearty - WOOHOO for O! :yipee:


----------



## LucyJ

Megg it should be avaliable with all the other vits and supplemtents.

Enjoy your beer nato and hearty enjoy your champagne tonight :winkwink:

I'm on my own tonight hubby has gone out thinking off having an early night as feeling tired today. Also feeling a bit strange I keep crying for no real reason just watched an epsoide of ghost whisper and ended up sobbing my heart out :shrug:


----------



## NatoPMT

vic: pmsl = peeing myself laughing. You will be familiar with the word peeing, as we are all pee addicts round these parts. 

Omi knows all the good stuff. I always listen to her, so now it would be rude not to. I have actually just made myself a fruit tea. Now who's rock and roll, hmm, hmm 

twit twoo at the sexy time with champagne. You are like the ambassador and really spoiling him

Megg's on a B12 mission, are you taking the pregnancy supplements or just folic acid? 

wheres that cazza. shes not on BD time so she mustve have friends in real life or somert.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> I'm on my own tonight hubby has gone out thinking off having an early night as feeling tired today. Also feeling a bit strange I keep crying for no real reason just watched an epsoide of ghost whisper and ended up sobbing my heart out :shrug:

ahh bebe, i cried a story about a horse which hurt its hoof today

we are very vunerable, its not our faults. You get yourself to bed with a horlicks and a face mask 

husband will be home later, yes? 

x


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I get my B12 at Walgreens or CVS. I take 250 mcgs a day. You should be able to find them anywhere.

Vicks, it would be great if our cycles were synced. I'd be psyched for synced cycles! (that's fun to say out loud!)

Lucy, my hubby does that too. Are you expecting to Ov tonight or this weekend? If so, I hope it isn't tonight. Maybe tomorrow he'll be rested and recharged and ready to go!

Nato, I do spoil him on days that I want something. Like I said, I'm a cunning vixen. 

Omi does know all the good stuff. She's not even on this thread to read the praises we're singing about her!

Where is Cazza? Cazza, Cazza, come out an dance!


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I just read in another post you are in the 2ww. Sorry you are feeling down. I know what you mean though, I can get so sensitive at the most ridiculous times. Not that the ghost whisperer is ridiculous. I'm sure it was a very very very sad episode!


----------



## LucyJ

> ahh bebe, i cried a story about a horse which hurt its hoof today
> 
> we are very vunerable, its not our faults. You get yourself to bed with a horlicks and a face mask

Sounds like a good idea plus I can take advantage of having the whole bed to myself :haha:

It just seemed so irrational but I do feel better for a good cry I'd say its been ages but I cried yesterday when my husbands phone cut out and I thought he'd been hurt at work he was ok just lost signal yep def a tad irrational!! :dohh:



> husband will be home later, yes?

I hope so :haha: He's gone to meet his dad for a drink so he shouldn't be too late. He's going to treat me to chinese tomorrow night :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> vic: pmsl = peeing myself laughing. You will be familiar with the word peeing, as we are all pee addicts round these parts.
> 
> Omi knows all the good stuff. I always listen to her, so now it would be rude not to. I have actually just made myself a fruit tea. Now who's rock and roll, hmm, hmm
> 
> twit twoo at the sexy time with champagne. You are like the ambassador and really spoiling him
> 
> Megg's on a B12 mission, are you taking the pregnancy supplements or just folic acid?
> 
> wheres that cazza. shes not on BD time so she mustve have friends in real life or somert.

:rofl::rofl:
You sure you can handle the fruit tea darling?????!!!

Heart i dont know about your rock star hubby cause judging from your pic hes quite fit, but i spoil mine with a gourmet dinner as well when i want my way with him:devil: I can just picture him now eating oysters while gulping down a pint ready for action during half time!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Prenatal, but I don't know if it has B12 in it. I shall check!


----------



## LucyJ

No not Ov I'm in the 2WW. He's popped down the local pub to meet up with his dad as hasnt seen him in a while but he said he would treat me to a chinese take away tomorrow night :happydance: as we're going to be out most of the day so I dont have to worry about cooking :happydance:


----------



## Jaymes

Ah just finally caught up. Trying to read this on my iPhone during a 1200+ mile roadtrip was a pain. I kept having to wait for a signal so the next page would load. Only 154 miles to go! 

:hugs: to all as we all need one even when we don't know we do! 

You all crack me up. My dh thinks I'm totally nuts. He made a comment that he needs to fo back on his blood pressure meds as things are really stressful at work right now, and when I told him I'm trying, he gave me a funny look and said, "so I've noticed... ":haha:
I laughed.
B12? Maybe I should look into that.


----------



## NatoPMT

vics just given me an idea. im dangerous when i have ideas. 

we should have a show off your dh thread. or show them off on here, mine looks like Dr Jack from lost (when i squint a bit) so i am always dying to show him off, but i might have competition with heartys rock god. 

ive started on the chocolates, and chocolate and beer dont mix, so im sticking with the fruit tea <sings and sways> strong stuff. 

yes we need cazza and omi in here and we have enough bumpers to have a party, a fruit tea parteeee, of course. 

Im sorry to lower the tone, but i have got serious trapped wind tonight, i keep getting windy stabby pains in my windy belly and i havent had this for a few years.

haha at megg, still talking about B12, youre worried about that arent ya petal. any joy? 

keep up jaymes. 

and OooOooOoo at road trip, where are you going? is ashton kutcher driving and everything? (not that i have seen that film)

I wanna do a road trip, im extra jealous. I want to drive from Arizona all the way up the west coast but a) i cant drive (and im 39, how shamemaking) and b) we abandoned the plan when we TTC last september. 

now i know all you americans i could do the trip and stay at bumpers houses. 

I have been a passenger up the M6 to Blackpool though if that counts. Lots of times.


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hoo, Thorntons chocolates, half price at tescos, only £2.49. I dont normally shop in Tescos cos i dont like their plastic bag design.


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> how do you feel about that VG? it must be in part a relief because you can be properly monitored in this pregnancy, but its very distressing to hear things could have been prevented, even if they didnt know at the time
> 
> i need to find my old blood tests, but moved house in december so i dont have a cat in hell's chance when most of my belongings are still in storage. I do recall everything being normal though, but i want to know if it was like megg and in the low end of normal cos me and hearty might as well be japanese
> 
> I dont quite get that though, cos you either have enough, or not enough regardless of what the nations diet is - so not sure why the Japanese would have a different idea of what is a safe level <thickface>

I dunno Nato....ask Dr Google


----------



## Jaymes

NatoPMT said:


> vics just given me an idea. im dangerous when i have ideas.
> 
> we should have a show off your dh thread. or show them off on here, mine looks like Dr Jack from lost (when i squint a bit) so i am always dying to show him off, but i might have competition with heartys rock god.

ha ha, my dh is nothing to look at really, but I think he's cute. Mostly because after 13+ years of being together he still treats me like a princess. I always say, Marry your dorky friend who has a crush on you!



NatoPMT said:


> keep up jaymes.
> 
> and OooOooOoo at road trip, where are you going? is ashton kutcher driving and everything? (not that i have seen that film)
> 
> I wanna do a road trip, im extra jealous. I want to drive from Arizona all the way up the west coast but a) i cant drive (and im 39, how shamemaking) and b) we abandoned the plan when we TTC last september.
> 
> now i know all you americans i could do the trip and stay at bumpers houses.
> 
> I have been a passenger up the M6 to Blackpool though if that counts. Lots of times.

Ashton Kutcher = yummy! He's top of my list!

I thought I was bad not getting my license until I was 21! :haha:

We decided to road trip to Colorado this year so we could spend a little more time alone with the kids, and not have to kennel the dogs. We're actually on our way home (99 miles) and I can't wait to sleep in my own bed tonight!

I'm currently residing in TN, but I am secretly working towards moving back to CO. Will that fit into your road trip accross america plans? :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

OOooohh, Dr. Jack from Lost??? You've got me beat. Yummy! I'll show off mine if you show off yours! 

Vicks, my hubby is fit, but it's genetics. He doesn't do much exercise. I feed him all sorts of things when I want my way! 

Jaymes, where are you going? I LOVE road trips. I did one cross country from Massachusetts to California. It was amazing. I did do Arizona and then all the way up the west coast. Nato, you can stay with me if you come to California!

Lucy, I actually love having my house to myself. I love my DH, don't get me wrong, but I do love having my own space. Enjoy it while you can!

Now I want some chocolate. Will settle for the red vine licorice that I'm eating right now.


----------



## heart tree

Jaymes, where in CO? I was just in Breckinridge, Aspen and Veil in April. It was quite lovely!


----------



## Jaymes

Denver area. I am native to the area and went to the same high school (not the same building) my great grandfather was principle of. So I'm partial to the area. We love to roadtrip, and do it pretty often as it's generally cheaper than flying. Doesn't hurt to have a DVD player in the car for the kids, the ds's help a ton too!

I remember road trips with my sisters when I was little, and I can say my mom was never surfing the web whilst we played video games and watched movies! LOL:haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Im off to bed with the rest of my chocolates now. i will have to go swimming tomorrow as i will have eaten the whole lot by the time i fall asleep, face first in the box

show us yer fellas hearty and Jaymes!! i tried to post but apparently you have to post a link not an image which is beyond my capabilities to host a photo of him somewhere first

I have a proper cousin in california and a cousin Ive never met in Colorado. I will turn up with my belongings in a hanky on a stick like Dick Whittington. I didnt know what TN was and had to look it up, but i would LOVE to go there and i have my eye firmly on CA. 

Can i sit in a rocking chair on the porch and say things like 'hurricane's a-comin'"? 

where in CA hearty? i am making notes. 

if either of you ever want to go to blackpool, im yer gal. 

ahem.


----------



## NatoPMT

night girls xx


----------



## Jaymes

Lol NATO. More like you'd be saying "dag-nab-it!". No joke, I've heard people say it! :haha: I burst out loud laughing first time I heard someone say it. 
Thank goodness we don't live close enough to a coast for a hurricane, but we did have some pretty impressive flooding a few weeks ago!


----------



## heart tree

Good night lovey. I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area. It is an amazing place to visit (and live!) Please come! And if you're lucky, you might even feel an earthquake!

I'm at work, so can't post DH pics. Will do tonight (after BD'ing of course, this girl has priorities!)

Jaymes, I only spent a few hours in the Denver airport. This was my first time in CO. I really want to go back in the summer. I hear it is beautiful! It was snowing like crazy when I was there. Of course Breckenridge is at 10,000 feet! 

Yeah, road trips when I was little consisted of singing songs, looking at license plates and trying to get truck drivers to blow their horns! Oh, how times have changed.


----------



## msarkozi

I am not completely sure, but if I am on the same 28 day cycle as before my miscarriage, then I should be expecting AF on June 19th. Praying for BFP, so I will go with June 23rd for testing


----------



## cazza22

OH MY WORD my disco divas can Talk a lot (i love it its like good sit down with friends) :haha:.
Its just taken me ages to catch up with you all i think i picked most of it up. Sooooo lets see In a nutshell we've got...... 

Our lovely Jubbly Nato who's High on fruit tea :coffee: (u little minx u) & scoffing on thorntons choccy mmmmmm Jelous much??? 

we've got our gorgeous Heatylicious OVULATING 
:happydance::spermy::sex::wine: :spermy::sex::wine:. Those little icons say it all my friend!

Luce is feeling emotional, babe to be honest i cry @ every single episode of ghost whisperer i swear when she crosses them over at the end of each episode it gets me every time lol. I love a good cry i do better out than in thats my motto :thumbup:.

Meggles pensively deciding on which pills to pop!!! myself hun, i take pre conception pregnacare and they have every vitamin under the sun in them so i defo recommend them!! Only problem is there the size of a small house :haha:. 

Vics thanks for that website baby doll :thumbup: were such criminals arent we hahaha!! Hope you have a fab nite out on the tiles in Greece u lucky so & so :winkwink:.

& We got Jaymes who's on a roadtrip whoop whoop :happydance: You see thats why i looooveeee america you can just drive for miles n miles here in the UK like Nato said the longest stretch we bloody have is the M6 to blackpool probs hahahaha!!!

Phheewwww i think i covered everythin? No doubt ive missed somethin it very late darlings hehehe. As a matter of fact not that im SS but ive been awfully tired today girls :sleep: Im beginning to think i must just be a true like real life Lazy person :rofl: because i could quite easily sleep from 3pm onwards :shrug: maybe i should get my iron n stuff checked out?

Right my gorgeous ones ones im off to pop a pregnacare and a progesterone pessarie then bed time for me :sleep:! OH YESSS i am soooooo god damn hardcore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll be on tomorrow my lovelies xxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxx


----------



## Jaymes

msarkozi said:


> I am not completely sure, but if I am on the same 28 day cycle as before my miscarriage, then I should be expecting AF on June 19th. Praying for BFP, so I will go with June 23rd for testing

I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:

hope you get your :bfp: 
:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm up for showing off my DH too! :) 

As far as the Pregnacare goes, we don't have it! I've checked. Just another thing the UK has that the US doesn't!

No... No joy. No results today either. Looks like I get to wait until Monday now. :hissy: My 2ww is likely going to be over before I find out what's going on! :(


----------



## Sparkly

Wow you ladies can chat lots! pregnacare.....I'm not taking it and i'm now thinking I should be....is it the best one then?

I would love to do an American road trip....it's always been a dream of mine....I would visit from bumper to bumper lol!! Come and hug you all x Cazza is only in Manchester.....I could visit her in about 20 mins :haha:

As for showing off our DH's....a pic of mine is in my journal.....linkie in my sig peeps! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Here's mine hugging a kitten... Beat that, bitches! :rofl: I kid, of course (about the "bitches"... not about the "beat that" bit)!

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3425/3870207192_cbecdbf5f1.jpg

You're welcome in Illinois anytime you want! C'mon over! We can offer you the most bizarre weather on earth... and if you don't like it, wait about... uhm... an hour?


----------



## NatoPMT

i've only just woken up and already im over excited 

a) I didnt know sparkles had a journal - despite promotion on sig <durr> just trying to find info on you and oh pics now. Yes, get pregnacare, they do a conception version, a pregnacare with marine oil and and his n hers conception version. I am doing the pregnancy version with marine oil, plus have got husband Wellman (which is the same as the his and hers conception version) are you still with me.

b) meggs - hes gorgeous!! and he looks soooo young and untainted. I remember being young. I like his nose. Do you have tornados. The only really stupid thing i want to do is see a tornado. Id love to feel an earthquake too. No B12 in your special pregnancy vits??? what the bloody hell is all that about? You can order pregnancare online from viatbiotics i think. 

c) cazza!! stop coming on when im going to bed. we need to synch our posting. You need to visit more often and stop having a life. What're you thinking of BB so far? Last year my lecturer loved it and we would analyse each person and discuss motives in fine detail, it was brilliant having a psychologist on hand to unpick them

d) Jaymes: i wanna say hurricanes a-coming!!! ive been practising that ever since i saw it on a gary larson cartoon in about 1991. I will now start practising dag-nam-it though and expand my repetoire 
e) Am defo coming to yours hearty, San Francisco is SO on my hitlist. I wanna see the streets of San Francisco, and i want to check if all the police detectives have little backsides on the end of their noses. 

Me (when im not in london), sparkles and cazza's home towns form an equilateral triangle of about 30 miles distance. I can almost see them with mine eyes. 

Hi msarkosi - I'm sorry for your loss, will add you in a sec, welcome to the disco testers thread


----------



## vickyd

Morning ladies!!!

Ok so i havent figured out how to post a pic yet but my dh has a Derek Shepard look going, at least from a hair standpoint!!!! Dont laugh cause the hair is a big deal in the med where men start going bald in their early twenties!!!!

Megg, dh is such a cutie and yeah soo young!!

Nato i think we are the only two disco testers who cant drive lol!!! I always meant to learn but....Actually i blame my 10 years in the UK for this...you guys have excellent public transport!!!

Hearty im waiting for the sordid details from last night!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

found your hubby sparkles, hes veeeery handsome (silver fox) xx


----------



## NatoPMT

coooor!!! vic i had to google derek shepherd but it was worth it when i got there!! hes lush. I like his hair very much - having a full hair of hair after 40 is pretty unusual. 

im so glad its not just me who cant drive. I did take my test once, in about 1991, the blackpool test centre has a box junction at its entrance, and i kangerooed out into it, stin front of 2 oncoming vehicles and stalled. 

Im not a natural.


----------



## NatoPMT

think ive managed to put husband on display, is he attached?

edit oo yes there he is


----------



## vickyd

:coolio: OOOOHHHH hes lovely!!!!!

Yeah and dont get so excited the simililarity pretty much ends with the hair!!!
I cant beleive you didnt know who McDreamy is.....


----------



## vickyd

C:\Users\Liberty\Pictures\2009-08-08\184.JPG


----------



## vickyd

yeah i cant upload a pic...Nato how did you do it?


----------



## VGibs

Nato - He looks very....Canadian with that chapeau on! LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

haha, i wont make a joke about mounties

Vic, lemme check what i did


----------



## NatoPMT

right, Go Advanced

press the envelope icon, which is for attachments

a window comes up, and press 'choose file' for a jpeg, select file

when the file name comes up, to the far right, there is an upload button, i had to extend the window to find it

upload, and then in that same window, a new bit appears saying 'current attachments'

edit - then press upload, i did somert different last time, this time its come up as an attached image. just keep pressing buttons till you get there vic
 



Attached Files:







6048_118285561822_758381822_2945476_2206236_n.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> I cant beleive you didnt know who McDreamy is.....

hahaha @ 'McDreamy'


----------



## vickyd

ok i think i did it


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> i've only just woken up and already im over excited
> 
> a) I didnt know sparkles had a journal - despite promotion on sig <durr> just trying to find info on you and oh pics now. Yes, get pregnacare, they do a conception version, a pregnacare with marine oil and and his n hers conception version. I am doing the pregnancy version with marine oil, plus have got husband Wellman (which is the same as the his and hers conception version) are you still with me.
> 
> b) meggs - hes gorgeous!! and he looks soooo young and untainted. I remember being young. I like his nose. Do you have tornados. The only really stupid thing i want to do is see a tornado. Id love to feel an earthquake too. No B12 in your special pregnancy vits??? what the bloody hell is all that about? You can order pregnancare online from viatbiotics i think.
> 
> c) cazza!! stop coming on when im going to bed. we need to synch our posting. You need to visit more often and stop having a life. What're you thinking of BB so far? Last year my lecturer loved it and we would analyse each person and discuss motives in fine detail, it was brilliant having a psychologist on hand to unpick them
> 
> d) Jaymes: i wanna say hurricanes a-coming!!! ive been practising that ever since i saw it on a gary larson cartoon in about 1991. I will now start practising dag-nam-it though and expand my repetoire
> e) Am defo coming to yours hearty, San Francisco is SO on my hitlist. I wanna see the streets of San Francisco, and i want to check if all the police detectives have little backsides on the end of their noses.
> 
> Me (when im not in london), sparkles and cazza's home towns form an equilateral triangle of about 30 miles distance. I can almost see them with mine eyes.
> 
> Hi msarkosi - I'm sorry for your loss, will add you in a sec, welcome to the disco testers thread

Dude... He's going to get all self-righteous being told how young he looks. He's not old, but he's not "young"! LOL That was taken around Christmas 2008, and he'll be 30 in 17 days! But, thank you! I'm quite proud of him! :happydance:

Do we have tornadoes? (P.S. LOVE the lack of segue there!!!) YES! This is from just the other day... about 25 mi (40 km) from my house! :wacko:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZbDsYCnvYw



vickyd said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> Ok so i havent figured out how to post a pic yet but my dh has a Derek Shepard look going, at least from a hair standpoint!!!! Dont laugh cause the hair is a big deal in the med where men start going bald in their early twenties!!!!
> 
> Megg, dh is such a cutie and yeah soo young!!
> 
> Nato i think we are the only two disco testers who cant drive lol!!! I always meant to learn but....Actually i blame my 10 years in the UK for this...you guys have excellent public transport!!!
> 
> Hearty im waiting for the sordid details from last night!!!

Again with the YOUNG! Dammit! LOL 

What's with UK gals not driving? I've been driving for 13 years, and I'm 29!!!



NatoPMT said:


> View attachment 90320
> 
> 
> think ive managed to put husband on display, is he attached?
> 
> edit oo yes there he is

Look at him! You're one to talk... He looks super young!!!



vickyd said:


> View attachment 90331
> 
> 
> ok i think i did it

Aww... This (along with Sparkly's pic in her journal) seals it! We will all have the most beautiful babies EVER! :yipee:


----------



## vickyd

LOL Megg!!! I was thinking the same thing about the beautiful babies!!!!
Come on then girls lets see those bfp!!!

Ill probably be out in July again since im CD 13 and still no ewcm.....
preseed next month for sure


----------



## NatoPMT

hahaha we will, and they will be young babies too 

(MrPMT is 29, so not so young but young in comparison to me)

vic lookee at you!! i see you i see you 

and i see your Doctor dh, or is that you with your hot doctor? you have too many hot drs, girl. 

omg at that tornado, is that the actual one near you? not that they carry ID or owt. That looks utterly terrifying. I saw on the news last week there had been 5 tornadoes and my death wish came out and i wanted to chase them - i studied meterology in my first year at uni. i know they are dangerous but they are incredible too. I got hit by a 6ft high one on blackpool front once. I saw a column of sand coming towards me and i stood in its path. 

i didnt realise how much being slapped in the face with sand would hurt

erm, not much comparison but its my only frame of reference


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> hahaha we will, and they will be young babies too
> 
> (MrPMT is 29, so not so young but young in comparison to me)
> 
> vic lookee at you!! i see you i see you
> 
> and i see your Doctor dh, or is that you with your hot doctor? you have too many hot drs, girl.
> 
> omg at that tornado, is that the actual one near you? not that they carry ID or owt. That looks utterly terrifying. I saw on the news last week there had been 5 tornadoes and my death wish came out and i wanted to chase them - i studied meterology in my first year at uni. i know they are dangerous but they are incredible too. I got hit by a 6ft high one on blackpool front once. I saw a column of sand coming towards me and i stood in its path. i didnt
> realise how much being hit in the face with sand would hurt
> 
> erm, not much comparison but its my only frame of reference

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG i just laughed so hard i got coffee squirting from my nose!!!!

Yeah san kinda hurts when you get face whipped with it!!!!
Never seen a tornado girls but got lots of earthquake experience behind me!!!

DH is not a doctor but a real estate broker, wanted to say mogul but not yet im afraid!!!! And FYI i am also a doctor, not the kind that matters but a sexy doc all the same :coolio:


----------



## vickyd

Next time i visit sexy doc ill bring my camera along and snap away when hes not looking!!!


----------



## Jaymes

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hdlHfa-yy-8/R9lfYVwuOEI/AAAAAAAAAA4/Y8yHcD0K_R8/S240/7.22.7+Hikes+029.JPG

I think this is the best picture i've ever taken of my family!

The kids were 4 & 6, but are now 6 & 8...


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh vic i was confusing your oh with someone off greys anatomy ;)

Greece arent doing so well against South Korea. I hope there arent too many glum faces round your way

what sort of dr are you Vic? Are you Dr Beat?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDzkAmwCo6Y

I just made myself laugh then

ahh Jaymes, thats adorable.... im a bit envious of your lovely family, what a brilliant pic - were you hiding from a tornado? where is it? 

i want 2 children!!!! <sulkyface>


----------



## vickyd

Well i make him wear my lab coat every now and then just to mix it up a little!!!!
Im a chemist but with a PhD soooo i like to think of myself as a doctor to cheer myself up lol!!!! Although im liking the sound of Dr. Beat....

Lol imagine they were hiding from a hurricane....
Beautiful family!!!! Im soooo envious


----------



## Jaymes

NatoPMT said:


> ahh vic i was confusing your oh with someone off greys anatomy ;)
> 
> Greece arent doing so well against South Korea. I hope there arent too many glum faces round your way
> 
> what sort of dr are you Vic? Are you Dr Beat?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDzkAmwCo6Y
> 
> I just made myself laugh then
> 
> ahh Jaymes, thats adorable.... im a bit envious of your lovely family, what a brilliant pic - were you hiding from a tornado? where is it?
> 
> i want 2 children!!!! <sulkyface>

OH MY! That was too funny! I love it! No tornado, they terrify me! I'm never in pictures as I am always the one taking them :shrug: Plus I look sulky when I don't smile, and I really don't like when I do smile.


----------



## LucyJ

I've caught up with all the posts loving the pic's of your OH's I'll try to get one of mine up if I can and without him knowing as not sure he would be happy :shhh:

I'm afriad I dont drive either although I am going to start learning again I'm not very confident behind the wheel but need to learn and I will I hope!!

Liking all the talk about road trips/holidays my husband and I having been thinking about planning one we want to go back to america we went to New York for our honeymoon which we loved the trouble is there are so many places in america that I would love to visit. Could do with having a break away.

p.s. love mcdreamy!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

I hate going to bed because I miss so much!!! Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow and Wow is all I have to say to your DH's!!! They are all so super cute! Megg you are right, there are going to be some beautiful babies. We already know Jaymes and Sparkly can pump out those gorgeous children! Can't wait to see what the rest of ours looks like! 

I am seriously so proud of you all for snagging such hotties, who also sound lovely as well! 

Nato, LMAO at you asking Jaymes if her family was hiding from a tornado! So funny! My DH is from Missouri which is tornado land. He's seen a few. Not me, no thanks! Though earthquakes are pretty scary I dare say. I can tell you the police do not have backside noses. Most of them aren't very cute either. But, come to SF anyway. There's so much to see. Sparks a bumper tour across America sounds great! My DH does a lot of business with the UK and goes there from time to time. Maybe I'll go with him and visit you all!

Ok, I'm going to try to post a pic of him shortly. 

Since Vicky asked, my night was amazing last night. I called him as he was coming home from work and told him I was buying champagne. For us, champagne = sexy night. He got the idea immediately! After a bottle of champagne and a little 50's pinup outfit, we had some fun, wink, wink. Did I not mention I'm a cunning vixen? I daresay I even think I had a tiny bit of ewcm last night! My temp rose a bit this morning. I think yesterday or today is my Ov day. The weather is 84 degrees today. Hot and lovely. Think we'll have one more afternoon shag in honor of the nice weather. I'm still in the running for June! 

So there are the sordid details. I'm so thrilled I finally got a positive OPK on a weekend!!!


----------



## heart tree

This is my hubby, playing guitar for me and singing as I walk down the aisle. He wrote the song just for the wedding. Wish I could insert soundtrack.

I just realized you can click on the image to get a better look.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0383.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies! 

I'm a bit late in joining this thread but I should be OVing right about now! I had an MC in April and skipped ttc in May so here we are...first day of my cycle was May 27th and I have long-ish cycles so we have been :sex: this week even though right now we are staying with my parents for the month! We moved house a few weeks ago and are still getting things sorted, so that's been kind of a damper on the romance and it means less BDing. I'm also not tracking and part of it is because I'm scared to 'try'. 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, welcome! I hope you catch your egg this month. I'm Ov'ing right about now too. Maybe we'll be in the 2ww together. How "long-ish" are your cycles? Mine are about 35 days though this month will be more like 38.


----------



## lynne192

i'm right behind you girls, i'm ovulating roughly mon/tue, my period is due 28th of this month so we'll see..... hope its a good month for all.... seems june has been a good month for :bfp:


----------



## LucyJ

My pictures to big to upload :-( anyone know how to make a file smaller?


----------



## LucyJ

Yay :happydance: think I've managed to do this love this pic us on our wedding day couldn't find one of him on his own!! He did look gorgeous :blush:
 



Attached Files:







our wedding! 036.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, you both look amazing! I don't have a good digital one of both of us, but I'll dig around and see if I can find one.

Lynne, yay for you ovulating soon! Get down to business on Sunday to get a good start!


----------



## lynne192

hoping to tonight, hoping for world cup baby :D https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/worldcupbabies.jpg


----------



## Vickieh1981

Witch got me 4 days early this month. On to July testing for me.


----------



## Sparkly

I should post my DH's pic on here too
 



Attached Files:







Egypt 162.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs:Sorry to hear that vic...damn witch!


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry to hear that Vic fingers crossed for next month big :hugs:

Love the pic sparkly!! Well it is clear to see that the disco testers are going to having gorgeous babies.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> LOL Megg!!! I was thinking the same thing about the beautiful babies!!!!
> *Come on then girls lets see those bfp!!!*
> 
> Ill probably be out in July again since im CD 13 and still no ewcm.....
> preseed next month for sure

I'm TRYYYYYYYYYING! LOL



NatoPMT said:


> hahaha we will, and they will be young babies too
> 
> (MrPMT is 29, so not so young but young in comparison to me)
> 
> vic lookee at you!! i see you i see you
> 
> and i see your Doctor dh, or is that you with your hot doctor? you have too many hot drs, girl.
> 
> omg at that tornado, is that the actual one near you? not that they carry ID or owt. That looks utterly terrifying. I saw on the news last week there had been 5 tornadoes and my death wish came out and i wanted to chase them - i studied meterology in my first year at uni. i know they are dangerous but they are incredible too. I got hit by a 6ft high one on blackpool front once. I saw a column of sand coming towards me and i stood in its path.
> 
> i didnt realise how much being slapped in the face with sand would hurt
> 
> erm, not much comparison but its my only frame of reference

Yes, that is the tornado that was near me. The video was taken in Elmwood IL and I'm in Peoria IL. Google says 25.8 mi away! :shock: I don't like it!



Jaymes said:


> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hdlHfa-yy-8/R9lfYVwuOEI/AAAAAAAAAA4/Y8yHcD0K_R8/S240/7.22.7+Hikes+029.JPG
> 
> I think this is the best picture i've ever taken of my family!
> 
> The kids were 4 & 6, but are now 6 & 8...

Aww! Lovely!!! 



heart tree said:


> This is my hubby, playing guitar for me and singing as I walk down the aisle. He wrote the song just for the wedding. Wish I could insert soundtrack.
> 
> I just realized you can click on the image to get a better look.

Ooh! More eye candy! This is very entertaining!!! 



Allie84 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm a bit late in joining this thread but I should be OVing right about now! I had an MC in April and skipped ttc in May so here we are...first day of my cycle was May 27th and I have long-ish cycles so we have been :sex: this week even though right now we are staying with my parents for the month! We moved house a few weeks ago and are still getting things sorted, so that's been kind of a damper on the romance and it means less BDing. I'm also not tracking and part of it is because I'm scared to 'try'.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone!

Good luck, honey! :hugs:



LucyJ said:


> Yay :happydance: think I've managed to do this love this pic us on our wedding day couldn't find one of him on his own!! He did look gorgeous :blush:

You 2 look AMAZING! From that angle, he reminds me of "Big" from 'Sex and the City.' :D



Vickieh1981 said:


> Witch got me 4 days early this month. On to July testing for me.

No!!!! :hugs: I'm sorry, hun! 



Sparkly said:


> I should post my DH's pic on here too

You mean, now I don't have to go to your journal to ogle your hubby? :happydance: Haha! Of course, I don't... but he's very nice to look at!

We did all catch hotties!!! :yipee:


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> We did all catch hotties!!! :yipee:

We certainly did :happydance: I've gotta say though all your hubbies look soooo young to me :blush: have you all got lush toy boys???:haha: I'm an older bird who likes older guys :).....actually when I met my DH I thought he was my age :shrug:

I like Mark Harmon....mmmm, silver fox, he's the only reason I watch ncis lol!!

A little piccie to drool over.....



:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







mark_harmon.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lynne192

lol what you two like lol... my OH is only 4weeks older than me but looks a bit older than me but everyone says i look about 14 lol


----------



## Megg33k

My OH is about 8 mo older than me! 

And, mmmmmmmmmmm @ Mark Harmon!!!

So, finally tracked down my test results. Not a happy bunny! Apparently, they were 0.6. I didn't think I'd ovulated! So, both my charts are wrong then? That's fun! If only my doc was in today to tell me what to do next! I'm annoyed, because I think this happened after the first loss. I'm not sure I O'd that time either. I'm very, very annoyed! :(


----------



## heart tree

Sparkly, my DH is 41. He's quickly turning into a silver fox. The pic of him was taken 5 years ago. I'll try to post a more updated one so you can see you're not the only one with a silver fox. (I love that term, btw!) He's 5 years older than me. I like older men too!

Megg....0.6???? I'm as confused as you are. Your chart certainly looks like you O'd! FF even thinks so. WTF?? What do you mean when you say this happened after your first loss and you're not sure you O'd that time either?


----------



## LucyJ

Awww megg glad you got your results but sorry it's not great news big :hugs: can you see your dr soon and have a chat about them?

My hubby is 9 years older than me he's just turned 39 (but I dont think he looks his age) and I am 30 in aug. I prefer an older man than a toy boy. Love the pic, I'm a George Clooney fan hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## lynne192

he he thats cool lucy, i like there is only weeks between me and OH its kinda cool :D we were also born in the same ward same hospital lol


----------



## Megg33k

Even my "unadjusted temps" chart thinks I O'd! Feel free to have a look at it here:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/293f8c

Uhm... My chart after my first loss looked like I O'd, but I never quite felt like I did and I never got AF on my own. I had to take Provera to bring it on.

This was the chart in question:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4693614719_bcd36a874c_b.jpg

The reason I have blue CH's is because FF finally took them away due to "too many dpo without a + HPT"... So, I artificially put them back. My progesterone wasn't checked that cycle... but logic would dictate that I would have started my period if I'd ovulated. Right? :(


----------



## VGibs

Holy hot DH's!!!!!!!! My OH takes rotten pics....except the one where I look like a jabbering town idiot and he is all smoldering Quebecquois sexiness....where is that darn pic anyways???? 



haha I edited me out


----------



## lynne192

how cute will post picture of my OH in a second


----------



## Megg33k

Oooh! He's not hard to look at either! :)


----------



## lynne192

me and my OH: https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/100_0719.jpg


----------



## Sparkly

Ohhh!! i'm loving this thread tonight!!!! Lush fellas everywhere.....:winkwink:

My gosh all our men are rather easy on the eye eh?? nnnice :kiss:

*ahem* edited to add.....oh yeah, you're in the pic too lynne lol!!! You gorgeous girl you, I'm loving your hair x


----------



## Megg33k

Yesterday, I woke up and temped about 8347038 times. I just kept waking up and going back to sleep. The temp when I finally woke up for good at ~97.7. The time I took it closest to my "normal" time was 97.01. Today, I took it and it quickly gave me a 97.21 and felt "off"... took it again immediately and got ~97.5. If I use the 97.01 and the 97.21, the "unadjusted temps" chart takes my CH's away. Do I keep temping and BD'ing? Or, do I take Provera and call this cycle a waste? Or, do I hope that my doctor has some input (even though I don't believe she will)? Or... ???

Unadjusted temps: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/293f8c


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Ohhh!! i'm loving this thread tonight!!!! Lush fellas everywhere.....:winkwink:
> 
> My gosh all our men are rather easy on the eye eh?? nnnice :kiss:
> 
> *ahem* edited to add.....oh yeah, you're in the pic too lynne lol!!! You gorgeous girl you, I'm loving your hair x

Agreed! I was too busy being pissed about my test to notice a new pic! LOL


----------



## lynne192

awww thanks megg :D my hair is longer now that was taken 6months ago now :D i'm growing my hair want it down to my bum for my wedding (date not set yet) lol anyways. i think my honey is soooo sexy :D but i'm bias lol


----------



## lynne192

oh yeah and people always think we are younger than we are


----------



## Megg33k

You both do look quite young! Is it bad etiquette to ask ages? LOL


----------



## lynne192

guess i wanna hear what ppl think


----------



## Megg33k

~23-25? Not sure! I'm bad at this!!! LOL

Marked my "adjusted" chart temps as "fever" for when I was sick and now those CH's are gone too. That makes me feel better somehow! Guess I'm not out this cycle yet? :(


----------



## lynne192

hope u get things sorted soon hun and hope u get BFP soon too.... i was also sick this month got flu.


----------



## Sparkly

continuing with the disco theme.........this will be our men soon :flower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5gNYVia2rg


----------



## Megg33k

That's no fun! I hate being sick... Also hate that this cycle was so confusing! Hopefully we BOTH get a quick BFP! Bump buddies ASAP! :)

When do I find out if I'm close on your ages?

EDIT: Just realized... Can you please remove my testing date? I don't have one yet! :cry:


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> When do I find out if I'm close on your ages?

:coffee:...............


----------



## Allie84

Thank you!

heart tree, my cycles are usually about 35 days. I've only been paying attention for about 3 cycles now since ttc but it seems to be the case. And right now I'm at cd 17. When I got my BFP in April I'm pretty sure I conceived on cd 18. So I guess we'll see? I wish we could BD more to up our chances but it's near impossible, sleeping in the lounge ha. 

Very cute oh's, everyone! I think I'll try to find a cute pic, too...


----------



## lynne192

you are close hun pretty good most people think i'm in my teens lol


----------



## NatoPMT

i have been out at my friends birthday party, look at me, home, sober, without having smoked a single cig at 10.30pm. My friend is now 8 weeks (and her sister in law who was 8 weeks was there too) but i honestly, with every ounce of sincerity have no envy towards her, just happiness after everything shes been through (4 years no luck initially TTC, then 2 x mc, early menopause and donation)

At least i can see straight to update:

1st June - vickyd *witch got her* :(, doddy0402, mummy2anangel, heva *BFN*

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192 *witch got her*:(, Allym0101, sugrplum *BFP!!!!!*

3rd June - cutelou101 *witch got her* :(

4th June - Rmar *witch got her* :(, dan-o

5th June - Round2 *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(, zeezee

6th June - Lawa, Decemberbride

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr, Mummy2Angel *witch got her* :(

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25, libbymarks198

16th June - NatoPMT, Lucina, Shaerichelle *BFN* :(

17th June - Omi

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen, ruskiegirl

19th June - MinnieMone

20th June - heart tree, Sassy_TTC

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes, debgreasby, msarkozi

24th June - LucyJ, BabyQ

25th June - pregoinnorge

26th June - Elly2u

27th June - Lynne192

28th June - Razcox

30th June - Round2, stellababy

TWIT TWOO at the menfolk and haha at megg eyeing them all up

Luce i heart NYC, ive been there 5 times now and love it more every time, actually the first time i hated it but i got shouted at by a cashier in duane reade for asking for a carrier bag to put everything i bought in. i agree, theres so many places its just not fair / feasible

oo hearty, your oh is tornado proof. and i am PROPER impressed at 50's pin up outfit. I have done my hair like a 50's film star tonight. i need some lessons on how to dress appropriately to match. I bet oh was very compliant you fox. 

am speechless at ewcm. that does deserve a celebratory version of the cancan. i wonder if that was the soy - but it was too late for that to be the cause? 

Hi Allie, would you like me to add you for any particular date?

Lynne -_ loving _your bfp vs bfn cup. All we have to do is disable the goalkeeper. Back of the net. You are a real cutie on your pic

Vickeh - sorry the witch caught up with you 

Sparkly - my husband is 10 years younger than me. bit humiliating with all this Cougar Town on telly, i was 32 when we met therefore i am not a cougar. Repeat, nato is not a cougar. 

Megg, im sorry i cant offer anything sensible, i wish i was the Ovulation Detective. I should go on a training course. And stop saying thing slike "Yesterday, I woke up and temped about 8347038 times" and making me laugh when i am supposed to be being serious about your chart. im sorry i dont have any uneducated or educated responses to whats going on, but if this cycle looks likely to be a no show, id get the provera on the go - i assume your usual cycle length is 28ish? if so, id get ont the next cycle pronto. I didnt ov after my loss either - but i dont really understand what youve done to the adjusted temps, and why adjusted temps are better to work with as they are adjusted


----------



## Jaymes

Smokin hot oh's! Just thought I'd add that.


----------



## NatoPMT

perve


----------



## lynne192

awww thanks hun :D i think its a really great picture of us my mother in law drunk took it at christmas :D lol..... 

thanks for my cup was just messing around we're all hoping for world cup concieved babies :D


----------



## NatoPMT

cazza, i see you online, you need to post earlier because i have to go to bed now. 

stop avoiding me and waiting till i go to bed!!! <needyface>


----------



## cazza22

HAHAHA babe ive just got back from Derren Brown at the Lowry AMAZINNNNNGG sorry i wasnt earlier hun :-( x


----------



## cazza22

Oh and PS sweet dreams Nato zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  xxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Well Ladies I am sooooooooo happy i logged on tonight with all this Totty flying around the place wooohoooo its got me all hot & bothered LOL!! & so i have decided that i will put a piccy of my OH on here aswell, it would be rude not too really :winkwink: i think hes a babe :cloud9: & the piccy that inspired our Disco Thread :haha: Me and me angel & THAT headband LOL!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90475&stc=1&d=1276383913

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90476&stc=1&d=1276384343

Can i just ask, is anyone else desperate to test already :blush: i need bringing back to earth Hearty O hearty wher art thou Hearty u promised to keep me grounded in times of need :haha: x x
 



Attached Files:







RSCN0610.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









DSCN0593.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lynne192

i'm ovulation test happy atm lol


----------



## heart tree

Cazza, I stepped out. I hope you didn't test. DO NOT TEST!!! Does that help? Your boy is absolutely adorable.

Megg I'm going to go back an have a look at all of your charts in a second. Remind me, is this the first cycle after your loss? Sorry I can't remember.

Lynne, lovely pic of you and Dh. You both are super cute and I'm dying to hear how old you are now! 

Nighty night Nato!


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - I'll try to keep the funny to a minimum when we're discussing such SERIOUS BUSINESS! :rofl: The adjusted temps aren't so much adjusted in the "normal" way. Usually, someone will adjust a temp if they took it at the wrong time or something. Like, if they usually temp at 8am but slept in on the weekend until 10am, they can adjust it to an estimate of what it might have been at 8am. I, on the other hand, had a fever. So, I lowered them all .5 degree across the board on those days. That's not going of off any rule or anything... just guessing! There is no rule on how to adjust for "fever" temps. We're supposed to mark down the fever and that alone will discard those days temps so that the charting software doesn't pay them any mind. I was hard pressed to do it before, because I was scared that I might have missed it detecting ovulation if I discarded them. However, now I know I didn't miss it detecting ovulation, because it flat didn't happen. When my cycles are "right" then they're about 28-30 days. However, that doesn't seem to happen much anymore. I have one screwy one, fall pregnant, don't find out that it's a no-go until 10-11 weeks, and then start all over! *sigh* Yes, it makes me sad to lose a pregnancy... but it makes me even sadder to lose those 3 months that I could have been trying. I'm not getting any younger! :(

Cazza - Holy fuck! He's fun to look at! Woooooooooo! *wipes drool*

Hearty - Yes, this is technically Cycle 0. Its immediately following the bleed from the loss... I've not had my first official AF! But, since everything went wrong so early and it was only that I found out later... We weren't advised that we needed to wait. Both charts are now linked in my siggy, btw. They've changed a lot since you last saw them! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Megg, it's so weird, it totally looks like you O'd. Especially on your unadjusted temps. We know you didn't, so it must have been the fever spiking the temps! Would your doctor give you provera yet? I thought they usually wanted to wait 8 weeks or so after a mc. After my first loss it took me 8 weeks to get AF and after my second it took almost 7 weeks. I'm fairly certain I didn't ovulate either of those times. Once I got my first AF, my cycles went back to normal again. Maybe your hormones are still screwy from the mc? Obviously you ovulate since you've been pregnant twice. 

I've been wondering if temping vaginally might be more reliable. As much as I hate the idea, I think I might do that next cycle. Maybe that would give you a clearer picture of your cycle?


----------



## Megg33k

I thought about vaginally temping... but I think I'm so use to the other that I'd get all confused and end up doing it orally... and that could be unfortunate for the days I got confused! LOL

Uhm... Would my doctor give me Provera yet? Noooooo... BUT... I might have written myself 5 refills before I had it filled the first time. And, I might have 3 of those refills left. And, I might have already requested a refill online that could would be ready to pick up on Monday! So, uhm... what my doctor is willing to do is sort of a non-factor! :winkwink:

I know it can takes loads of time to get hormones back to right after a MC. I'm just not really willing to wait. Last time, I tried to wait it out. But, I gave up and took the pills on CD58. I can't wait 2 months again only to find out that I'm not going to start on my own. Ya know? So, I'm seriously thinking of rushing it!

Went back and looked at days when I had 2 temp options... like, from 2 different times of day. I put in all the lower options now to see what it would look like. I'm still confused. I might give it another week and see if anything happens... but I'm going to be REALLY tempted to take the Provera on Monday.


----------



## heart tree

Aren't you sly! I don't know much about provera, but I don't blame you for not wanting to wait. It's your body and your decisions. Do you know if it has any negative repercussions? I know you are the research queen and wouldn't do anything without being completely informed. Your charts are definitely not working with you, that's for sure. They are all over the place and are impossible to read at this point. Whatever you decide to do, I'll back you!


----------



## Megg33k

Its just progesterone. Basically, it artificially elevates my level so that when I stop taking them it simulates the drop at the end of a cycle and brings on AF. It really can't have any negative repercussions. So, I think I'm going to go for it! :) Thanks, hearty! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

i gotta be quick as im off swimming, but i was naughty and tested (where were you hearty? why didnt you prise the hpt out of my hand at 8am hmm hmm)

i got a bfn, its 9dpo, but i still have this cold in the mornings, i felt a lot of nausea last night and this morning and my boobs are sore - would a lowered immune system happen before bfp? or do i just have a bit of a cold. 

will post again when back from flailing around in a pool of water x


----------



## vickyd

Morning lovely ladies!! I soo wish i didnt go to that wedding last night but chatted with all you instead. The beginning of the night was great, the venue out of this world right by the sea but as the night progressed everything went to shite!!! At my table there were 2 pregnant women and a couple of kids..At first i ignored them and drank my bubbly and did some serious boogying but i think i drank too much and i started to get seriously depressed watching all the belly rubbing.
It was downhill from then...a) my heel broke during a semi intoxicated circle dance to greek folk music b) i fell flat on my assand as i tried to get up (gracefully i might add) my feet got tangled up in my long dress and c) felll flat on my ass very ungracefully and finally d) the tear gates open widely and i cried on and off for the last two hours and the 2 couples (friends of ours) thought it appropriate to inform preggos at the table why i was crying who subsequently thought it was proper for them to start hugging me and giving me conception tips :cry::cry::cry:
All in all pretty good evening right?!!!!!

On a lighter note, glad to see we all have lush hubbies!!!
Hearty sounds like you rocked last night!!!
Nato good girl, no smoking and drinking is an accomplishment i have yet to master... By the way 9dpo is not to early for immune responces like you mention, my best friend and a girl at work were the exact same way 1 week before they tested:thumbup:

Megg sorry cant offer any chart advice, have never temped honey. However, i know that after my last D&C i didnt ovulate for sure as i went to docs for us every other day from CD10 to 22.


----------



## cazza22

Morninnnnng my lovelys :hugs:

Thank Meggles & Hearty i think he's a cutey aswell he's got a real baby face bless him were both 26 im 27 this year aaarrgghhhh where does the time go? :shrug:

& Thanks Heartylicious :kiss: i did refrain from testing after all it would defo be BFN im just having withdrawral symptoms from not needing to do OPKs thats the problem :haha:.

Megg i still dont understand all the temping etc, i really dont know how you do it its all so confusing, I admire u though doing ur upmost to get your baba bean. Keep it up sweet pea ur time will come & u'll be a brilliant mummy. 

& Nato we need to reign each other in sweetie ur 2 days ahead of me but i say we wait till were both at 12dpo ok :rofl: PHAHAHAHAHA thats the funniest thing i have ever said on this here thread AS FOOKING IFF 12dpo my arse. I've bought some cheapies the One Step Midsteam ones with the purple lids the 20miu though, so i'll see how im feeling in a couple of days & hope for a faint line [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Vic I am so sorry about the night you had :nope:. Ive had those nights babe where i drink too much wine and end up being comfoted by my friends with children who talk to me as if im infertile or something, I have just got to remember there only trying to help giving hints n tips for pregnancy but most people just dont realise that the majority of the time its just out of our hands & we can do everything under the sun to help our beans grow but it was never going to happen :cry:. I hope your feeling ok now babe, were always here for you huny bun :hugs:.

Im off out sofa shopping today :happydance: were re-vamping the house AGAIN hahahahah i get so bored of the decor that i have to change it every 12 - 18months, Luckily OH is the same we like a change every now & then especially after this last 12 months i just want everything new again :thumbup:. We were selling the house but have pulled it off the market its just a really bad time to be selling at the minute as u all probs know.
We offen joke that the only thing were never bored of is each other :hugs:. We have had 7 cars since being together these 10 years aswell :haha: so u can do the math?? sometimes they have broke tho so its not always boredom i promise :blush:.

We went to watch Derren Brown at the Manchester Lowry Theatre last night (for those who dont know him, he is an Illusionist/mind reader) Like the English version of David Blane. He is absolutely brilliant everyone of the 2000 people in the auditorium left gobsmacked last night :shrug: Still am TBH.
My OH had to miss the first World Cup match England v USA but i booked the tickets months ago so he had no choice hahahaha :haha:. Luckily i believe the match was crap anyway?

How is everyone else today??? x x x Lov Caz x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - Still plenty of time for a BFP even with a BFN at 9dpo! Hope you enjoyed the flailing! LOL

Vicky - How awful! :cry: I'm SO sorry! That sounds like a nightmare... an actual nightmare! :hugs: I think I hoped that my anovulation right after the first loss was a 1 time thing. I now realize that it wasn't. I'm just worried that I'm not going to get a 2nd chance at the test. Or that I won't know what's up before being shoved off to the FS. Hoping to get one more cycle in before all of that!

Cazza - Thanks, hun! :hugs: I'm starting to lose some hope again.. but trying not to! Couch shopping sounds fun! I love decorating! It was my major in college! LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Morning girles, how are we all this morning?

Cazza sofa shopping is always good fun we have just redecorated our whole downstairs and it looks amazing even if I do say so myself!! I've never seen Derren Brown live but have watched his shows when they've been on the tele it always amazes me bet its even more jawdropping when live.

Girls you need to put the tests down and slowly step away!!

Nato- I want to go back to New York so much loved it we had amazing time its somewhere I had wanted to go for years and when I finally got there WOW :happydance: it was great. Hope you enjoy your swim.

Vickyd sorry to hear about your night hope your doing alright big :hugs: for you!!

Megg I cant help at all really dont get the whole temping thing and charts maybe have a chat with your dr and if you get no joy there then go for the provera.


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh Vic, im sorry you had to watch belly rubbing, massive hug, we are much better company, stay here next time. You know what though, the stopping smoking is actually easy once you decide you dont want to smoke anymore. Its just actually going from 'i have to give up' to 'i want to give up' thats the hard bit. Once you decide, its easy. 

Thanks for the immune info Vic, thats keeping me in the pma zone, will you join me? <pats seat next to her>

oo cazza, Derren Brown is amazing, his mind mapping is incredible - nice work on swerving the match you wiley coyote. i was talking all the way through it so i didnt really see if it was any good, but the USA goal was a shocker. 

I just bought some owl hairbands i dont need, i thought i was bad, but you and your 7 cars!! you alone will be keeping the car manufacturing industry afloat with that sort of purchase power. Ahh at never getting bored with each other. 

Bumpers in the UK - Boots are doing a 2-4-1 on First Response opk and hpts. I have just cleared the stock out of the Angel branch so dont bother going there. 


Im going to go and do one of these FRER's now. I dont care what i promised or how many dpo i am, im out of control. 

Ive gone feral.


----------



## NatoPMT

blimey, all these posts in the time it takes me to type my measly post out 

Thanks megg & luce, flailing was a bit more like floundering, water up nose but i think i can feel muscles.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, muscles! LOL What's the FRER say?


----------



## cazza22

NATOOOOOO NOOOOOOO i cannot believe that as we speak ur pissing on a stick!!! ur too naughty for words mrs!!

Sofa shopping on hold girls OH has just had a call out from work :cry: im gutted we had a lovely afternoon planned which involved stopping for a carvery lunch God Damn STUPID work :growlmad:. On a plus though he gets paid 8 hours for a call out on a sunday even if it only takes 2 :winkwink:. Bless him though he's such a little grafter x x x x

Ooooh and yes girls go and see Derren if he's on near you i highly recommend it :thumbup:.

Thanks for the heads up on the FRER offer Nato <leaves smoke as she runs to nearest boots>

Im loving the new BB by the way chick its all gonna kick of with them lot I feel it in my bones :haha: x x x


----------



## vickyd

Nato i really dont want to smoke anymore but i just cant seem to convince my hand to stop reaching for that ciggie :blush::growlmad:

I hate re-decorating...Me and hubby have moved house 3 times in the last 5 years so anything that involves movers, contractors or IKEA gives me the willies!!!

So ive decided to head out to the beach now and let the sun and sea water nurse my hangover!!!! Problem is that 90% of Athens is gonna do the same thing so ill probably end up with a UTI from all the pee in the sea :rofl::rofl:

Nato go ahead and test all you want, i for one need to see yours and all the june testers bfps soon!!!!!

Megg its annoying i know...just the thought that i wasnt ovulating made me feel even less of a woman than i already felt.... fx that youll be back on track very soon!:hugs:

I think that until i get a bfp i will limit my outings to those involving only my best gay mate and his crew..!!! SOOO much more fun and no baby talk, oh and no belly rubbing!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> NATOOOOOO NOOOOOOO i cannot believe that as we speak ur pissing on a stick!!! ur too naughty for words mrs!!
> 
> Sofa shopping on hold girls OH has just had a call out from work :cry: im gutted we had a lovely afternoon planned which involved stopping for a carvery lunch God Damn STUPID work :growlmad:. On a plus though he gets paid 8 hours for a call out on a sunday even if it only takes 2 :winkwink:. Bless him though he's such a little grafter x x x x
> 
> Ooooh and yes girls go and see Derren if he's on near you i highly recommend it :thumbup:.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the FRER offer Nato <leaves smoke as she runs to nearest boots>
> 
> *Im loving the new BB* by the way chick its all gonna kick of with them lot I feel it in my bones :haha: x x x

I finally have to ask! What is a BB? :(



vickyd said:


> Nato i really dont want to smoke anymore but i just cant seem to convince my hand to stop reaching for that ciggie :blush::growlmad:
> 
> I hate re-decorating...Me and hubby have moved house 3 times in the last 5 years so anything that involves movers, contractors or IKEA gives me the willies!!!
> 
> So ive decided to head out to the beach now and let the sun and sea water nurse my hangover!!!! Problem is that 90% of Athens is gonna do the same thing so ill probably end up with a UTI from all the pee in the sea :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Nato go ahead and test all you want, i for one need to see yours and all the june testers bfps soon!!!!!
> 
> Megg its annoying i know...just the thought that i wasnt ovulating made me feel even less of a woman than i already felt.... fx that youll be back on track very soon!:hugs:
> 
> I think that until i get a bfp i will limit my outings to those involving only *my best gay mate and his crew*..!!! SOOO much more fun and no baby talk, oh and no belly rubbing!!!!

AMEN! I've been with mine more lately than anyone! I love him! And, he looks/acts like Russell Brand! *swoon* Closest I'll ever get to hanging off Russell's arm! Damn the luck!!!

Part of his crew is a younger straight couple (early 20's) that I adore! The girl and I get on great. Oddly enough... We've only sort of had the baby talk... but she was rendered infertile by the Depo jab because of some weird allergic reaction to it. By the time they realized, it was too late. So, at 23, she already knows that she'll never have a baby. Really puts me in my place.

I swear, if I can ever make all of this work and she wanted, I'd love to surrogate for her! It would really make it all worth it, ya know? She'd be such an amazing mum! :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Annnnnnnnnnnd... I'm spotting? O? AF? What gives? :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

Wow megg that does put some perspective on our problems....Wonder how one deals with such a diagnosis at a young age.... I also have thought of being a surrogate, i think its the most generous act and after going through all this i can almost feel what these women must be feeling....

My gay friend has a crew of older gay men and a couple of older single women who never even consider the idea of being a mother...Its soo odd!!! Im very thankful though for their life choices cause it makes a night out with them the best anti-depressent in the world!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Yeah... I love the crew! Uhm... I don't know exactly how she dealt with the diagnosis so young. Apparently the damage was done when she was about 15-16. I really want to know what precisely it did to her that she's certain she can't have children... but I don't want to pry. I can't help but feel like all hope can't really be lost with today's technology! But, I know its possible! That would make her the 2nd woman (of the very few women I know in this area) who can't have children. The other is around 30 and has already tried and failed IVF and several other things with no real explanation as to why. 

I'm in 2 minds about it... On one hand, knowing 2 people who absolutely cannot conceive really lowers (statistically) my chances of falling into the same category, as awful as that may sound. But on the other hand, maybe its a bad omen! I don't know! I try not to think much about it. I feel like an awful person every time I think of that first bit. But I'm very statistically minded... and I can't help but take notice of such things! :(


----------



## heart tree

Good morning lovelies. Nato, you are a bad girl! I was asleep when you tested. I cant be blamed for not stopping you! On that note, you know by now it doesnt mean anything that you got a BFN at 9dpo. I completely felt symptoms at this stage with both of my pregnancies and got BFNs. But, I have a feeling no matter what I say, you will continue to test seeing as you just bought all of the FRERs in your area. So, you better keep us updated with every test!

Vicky, I was in utter shock when I read your post about last night. It seriously sounded like a horror movie. The worst part was the very end where those big bellies were trying to comfort you. Seriously? I dont know how you endured it, but Im proud of you for getting through it. I hope you enjoy your time in the sun with your gay, non-baby obsessed friend. That should be perfect therapy after last night! 

Cazza, I dont know Derren Brown, but love David Blaine. Sounds amazing. Maybe you could get him to turn all of the tests you take into BFPs!! I hope you get your new sofa soon. I love buying new furniture! Take a picture of it when you get it! Good for you for resisting testing. But I can already see that you and Nato are going to feed into each other. Ill try to stop you both, but since were on different time zones, Im not sure I can do it. 

You know what we need is a 2ww test we can pee on! I wouldnt tell us were pregnant, but maybe could tell us something else. Like what our progesterone is. Or, if our symptoms are meaningful. Vicky, youre a doctor, can you whip some sort of pee test up for all the ladies in the 2ww?

Megg, whats up with the spotting? Has it increased? Could it be AF? If it isnt O, I hope it is AF. Keep us posted, Im dying to know! That is quite a sad story about your friend. I would be so bitter if I were her. I love that you are considering being a surrogate for her! Have your babies and then do it. 

AFM, no new news. Have gotten 3 days of positive OPKs but that it normal for me. I usually catch the beginning, middle and end of the surge since Im so obsessed with POAS! (See Cazz and Nato, Im not as good a girl as you might believe). I BDd again last night. 3 nights in a row is almost a record for us in our old age! LOL! I dont think DH has it in him again today. My temp didnt rise as much as I would have liked it to this morning, so well see. Im guessing I already Ovd, but who knows!? At this point, Im just trying to stay calm about the whole damn thing (yeah right!) Another beautiful day here in California. Going to spend my day in my garden!


----------



## lynne192

lol we're both in our mid 20's :D everything things we're dead young. we're off out to dinner tonight but my first response ovulation test seemed a bit darker today so DTD and used pre-seed and softcups. so hopefully we'll get our world cup baby:D


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Megg that is just so sad to hear about your friend the poor women she sounds like a very strong lady to deal with something like that I can't even begin to imagine how she must feel.

Really hope you catch you eggy hearty sounds like you've been giving it a good go!! Love the idea of a TWW test, it would make a small fortune. 

I've been out for a long walk along the seafront in the sunshine with my hubby it was lovely.

Fingers crossed for you lynne.

Going to have a decaf :coffee:then must do some work.


----------



## heart tree

Lynne, I hope you catch that egg!!! World cup baby, world cup baby! I used pre-seed and soft cups this cycle too. 

Thanks Lucy, it has been a good go! I just hope I ovulated!!!

The walk sounds divine. You've inspired me. I'm going to grab my hubby and take a long walk along the sea as well.

Don't work too hard, it is Sunday after all!


----------



## cazza22

Awwww hearty if only he could turn our test into BFPs how amazing would that be . And once the house is all decorating and looking fab i'll defo post a piccy im soooooooooo excited i love decorating x x x
So pleased uve had lots of smileys sweetie whoop whoop!!! FX'd for u.

Meggles BB is Big Brother :thumbup: do u guys have one over there??? This is the UK's last one its been axed after this one booooooo!!! I Heart it :kiss:.

AFM: Ive had niggles in my boobs like quick shooting pains on & off for a couple of days now and truckloads of CM since ovulation which seems to have got heavier today?? so im hoping these are early symptoms :shrug:.

Really hard not to get our hopes up isnt it girls especially when you and ur OH have put ur all into it this cycle. I hope eggy was sperminated x x x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

How do i add the disco testers sig thing? I'm to lazy to look back lol :haha: i went back a few pages and gave up :lol:


----------



## NatoPMT

When you have a spare hour, watch this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1V6rJ1qreA&has_verified=1

Its a Derren Brown show where he turns a group of middle managers and professional business people into bank robbers who attempt carry out an actual heist on a security van

its mentaltastic

i need my hands slapping for how naughty and out of control i have been today, i have had 2 bfn's (so far). I didnt report straight back cos i had to stand guard over a baby bird in the garden that next doors cat was trying to eat. I have ruined my relationship with the cat who is now not talking to me. 

Caz, i am getting right into the BB thing, i dont have any favourites yet. They are defo gonna kick off. 

Vic, i knw what you mean, i wanted to give up for about 10 years before i actually did and the difference was me thinking, right, im giving up - thats it, i dont just _want to_, i WANT TO. the Allen Carr book helped me change my thinking about it. Weirdly, now, when i see people smoking, i dont see them smoking, i see them 'taking drugs' so to speak. 

i need a gay best friend. i need some friends full stop really. Megg my friend who i saw last night, who is now pregnant scared the crap out of me with her story. I need to be around positives myself. The negatives make me think I'm next for the baby chop. 

hearty, too late for me, save cazza. and being asleep is no excuse. Can you imagine if Batman said he couldnt save gotham cos he was having a snooze? you should go and think about what you did wrong. 

hearty im sure theres somert in the progesterone wee stick - last time you mentioned it i googled it and then got distracted. I cant find owt on pee sticks, but there seems to be a saliva test - how good would that be. 

are your main efforts for the cycle complete now hearty? there had better be some action going on in your uterus in this 2ww. and all our uterus's

i will stop talking about uterii now.


----------



## NatoPMT

Mummy2Angel. said:


> How do i add the disco testers sig thing? I'm to lazy to look back lol :haha: i went back a few pages and gave up :lol:

there ya go

Code (no *'s): 

[*img]https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg[*/img]

you have to copy the above, remove the * from it


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you nato :D


----------



## NatoPMT

i dont see the sig, M2A

dont make me come over there


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Added now :lol:, was feeling left out :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

No updates, but as its Sunday night and we have a busy week ahead, i thought we'd do a little audit

1st June - vickyd *witch got her* :(, doddy0402, mummy2anangel, heva *BFN*

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192 *witch got her*:(, Allym0101, sugrplum *BFP!!!!!*

3rd June - cutelou101 *witch got her* :(

4th June - Rmar *witch got her* :(, dan-o

5th June - Round2 *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(, zeezee

6th June - Lawa, Decemberbride

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr, Mummy2Angel *witch got her* :(

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25, libbymarks198

16th June - NatoPMT, Lucina, Shaerichelle *BFN* :(

17th June - Omi

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen, ruskiegirl

19th June - MinnieMone

20th June - heart tree, Sassy_TTC

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes, debgreasby, msarkozi

24th June - LucyJ, BabyQ

25th June - pregoinnorge

26th June - Elly2u

27th June - Lynne192

28th June - Razcox

30th June - Round2, stellababy




*The audit:*

Between now and next sunday, we have on the testing blocks:

Jenna_1980, goddess25, libbymarks198, NatoPMT, Lucina, Omi, Cazza22, africaqueen, ruskiegirl, MinnieMone, heart tree, and Sassy_TTC

.....which is by far the highest number of testers. 

do we have to do some team building motivational exercises, and are we all briefed on whats expected?

Now, i expect some tears, some laughs, but most of all you orrible lot, i expect some BFP'S!!!!!!

do i make myself clear?


----------



## LucyJ

> Ive had niggles in my boobs like quick shooting pains on & off for a couple of days now and truckloads of CM since ovulation which seems to have got heavier today?? so im hoping these are early symptoms .
> 
> Really hard not to get our hopes up isnt it girls especially when you and ur OH have put ur all into it this cycle. I hope eggy was sperminated x x x

I know what you mean Caz I've been dreadful today, yesterday I had bad cramping and spotting off and on thought my period was coming but it's stopped today so now I'm convinced it was implantation bleeding. My skin has flared up (I suffer from eczema) just like it did when I was pregnant with my lost little one oh and I'm sure my boobs are slightly bigger that or my body/mind is messing with me. I'm determined not to test untill my period is late I'm due on the 22nd (I think) so will test the 24th, at least that is the plan lets see how long I stick to that :blush:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Good luck everyone :happydance: I want to see loads of :bfp: :D

Baby :dust: to all :D x


----------



## Jaymes

WOW! It always amazes me how long I spend catching up in the mornings! Doesn't help that I slept in until 11:00 :blush: It was awesome! I did some how manage to wake up @ 6:40 am to temp, then promptly fell back asleep! 

I have had some serious ferning on my salivascope, but no +'s on my opk's... That's ok, my dh doesn't mind all of the extra action! I swear I've become a nymphomaniac! 

I wish I could get a new couch! Megg, you want to come decorate for me? I literally have NOTHING hung on my walls. We've been here a year, and nothing. :shrug:
That's another thing we get bored easy too, we've moved 6 times since my ds was born, he is 8... We moved 5 times before that since we moved in together, so in the last 14 years (almost 15) we've moved 11 times. We must be crazy!


----------



## heart tree

Cazza and Lucy, sounds like we might have some BFP's in the house! Very promising signs I think! Cazza, DON'T TEST YET!! Nato told me you were to be saved as she is a lost cause. I'll do my best to wake up every hour to tell you not to test if I need to. That will mess up my temps, mind you, but I'll do it if I need to.

Nato, I'm gonna watch Derren tonight. I think we're done BD'ing. FF shows that I ovulated 3 days ago! (I actually think it was 2 days ago, but I'm pretty sure it happened). Did an OPK just now and it was negative. That is usually how it goes for me. 3 days of positives and I usually Ov on the second or third day of the positive. So...I'm feeling positive!

Yeah, I want a test that defo tells us we've Ov'd. I want to pee on it every day!!! 

M2A, glad you got the siggy. Bring that disco vibe to July's thread. 

xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Girls, I've officially gone to Crazy Town. I was at the market buying olives yesterday and was trying to figure out if they had pits or not. I wanted ones without pits so I closely looked at them and thought, "oh, that must be what my cervix looks like when it's open."

Later that night, I was watching a program about making potato vodka. They get all the liquid out of the potatoes and it comes out a whitish creamy liquid. The guy put his finger in the mixture and rubbed it on his fingers. I thought "oh, that's what cm looks like right before it's fertile!" I literally started to tell my DH and then quickly stopped myself. There was no way he would BD with me if I started talking like that. 

So here I sit, in crazy town. Who wants to join me?


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:


> Ive had niggles in my boobs like quick shooting pains on & off for a couple of days now and truckloads of CM since ovulation which seems to have got heavier today?? so im hoping these are early symptoms .
> 
> Really hard not to get our hopes up isnt it girls especially when you and ur OH have put ur all into it this cycle. I hope eggy was sperminated x x x
> 
> I know what you mean Caz I've been dreadful today, yesterday I had bad cramping and spotting off and on thought my period was coming but it's stopped today so now I'm convinced it was implantation bleeding. My skin has flared up (I suffer from eczema) just like it did when I was pregnant with my lost little one oh and I'm sure my boobs are slightly bigger that or my body/mind is messing with me. I'm determined not to test untill my period is late I'm due on the 22nd (I think) so will test the 24th, at least that is the plan lets see how long I stick to that :blush:Click to expand...


Wow Luce now thats what i call will power :thumbup:!! There aint a hope in hells chance that im waiting till after AF is late. Nope, no way, no how, i feel the urges every single morning when i go for my first morning wee, I swear it takes everything in me to not reach into my little pregnancy toiletry box hahahaha :haha:.

I really hope that spotting was Implantation babe TBH im pretty sure it will have been seen as ur not due for AF untill the 22nd 
:happydance::happydance:.
Have you got lots of CM?? at first i thought mine was off my pessaries but its not its full on mucus :blush: eeewwww!! sorry girls TMI!!
Im hoping for more symptoms this week & i'll be sure to keep y'all updated & i expect the same :winkwink:.

Lov Ya's xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Cazza, I had lots of creamy CM for both of my pregnancies during the TWW. However, if you are doing progesterone pessaries, that could also be causing the increase in CM. I use progesterone cream after Ov and I defo notice more CM. I googled it and sure enough, progesterone is what causes the increase in CM. So, if you are increasing your progesterone, then you are most likely going to increase CM too. 

How many DPO are you??


----------



## cazza22

PS: Nato i am loving that Vid & shall be watching it laters fo shorr mofo!!!

& Hearty i hope your right babe . U really dont need to drag me back down to reality babe, i have decided to be well behaved untill AT LEAST wednesday hahahaahah!!! oooohhhhh its exciting/// scary as shit this poas lark!!!!!!!! & ur right by the way Nato is soooooooooo past being saved hahahaha, gotta love her for it though x x x


----------



## cazza22

Oh & PPS:

Hearty im going crazy too u wanna see what i have been googling im a crazeeeee woman i tell thee !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

ive been heavily stuck into the 2ww website. I have been reading everyones symptoms who got a bfp

the most poplar seem to be the cm (but i had that last month when i got my bfn), leg cramps, sore boobs / nipples, blue veined boobs, stuffy nose, metallic taste, implantation cramping spotting, headaches, nausea, hunger

i am feeling pretty confident this month and im taking you with me cazza. I dont care how many bfns i get this week, there WILL be a bfp at the end of it i swear. 

right, who else on the list is coming over to 1st trimester? hearty, you confident? Luce, you up for it? 

jhahaha at the olives. I have a bottle of shower creme that i am a bit freaked out by, the top of it, where the shower creme comes out looks scarily like a cervix. With mucus. 

look what TTC has done to us


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> Girls, I've officially gone to Crazy Town. I was at the market buying olives yesterday and was trying to figure out if they had pits or not. I wanted ones without pits so I closely looked at them and thought, "oh, that must be what my cervix looks like when it's open."
> 
> Later that night, I was watching a program about making potato vodka. They get all the liquid out of the potatoes and it comes out a whitish creamy liquid. The guy put his finger in the mixture and rubbed it on his fingers. I thought "oh, that's what cm looks like right before it's fertile!" I literally started to tell my DH and then quickly stopped myself. There was no way he would BD with me if I started talking like that.
> 
> So here I sit, in crazy town. Who wants to join me?

:haha::haha:

Crazy town is where ive been living the past year!!!! Just ask anyone who was at the wedding last night about that crazy chick who more than once was sprawled on the floor blubbering like a maniac!!!! Oh and i forgot to mention that at the end of the wedding i ran my fingers through my hair and my giganto hand made ring got caught up in it and i started crying all over again while poor hubby was trying to untangle the mess:rofl::rofl:
I kept yelling just cut off my hair save the ring, while the others at the table stared with their mouth open!!! CRAZYYYYYY!!!!!

Id love to help out with the super cool invention but unfortunately my area of expertise is waterproofing and construction chemicals:dohh:
If you have dampness or leaking im your doc!


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> ive been heavily stuck into the 2ww website. I have been reading everyones symptoms who got a bfp
> 
> the most poplar seem to be the cm (but i had that last month when i got my bfn), leg cramps, sore boobs / nipples, blue veined boobs, stuffy nose, metallic taste, implantation cramping spotting, headaches, nausea, hunger
> 
> i am feeling pretty confident this month and im taking you with me cazza. I dont care how many bfns i get this week, there WILL be a bfp at the end of it i swear.
> 
> right, who else on the list is coming over to 1st trimester? hearty, you confident? Luce, you up for it?
> 
> jhahaha at the olives. I have a bottle of shower creme that i am a bit freaked out by, the top of it, where the shower creme comes out looks scarily like a cervix. With mucus.
> 
> look what TTC has done to us


OOOOooohhh Nato im loving this positive you!!!! makes me wanna dance with excitement :dance::headspin::loopy: :bunny:.
I have been having twinges in my nipples for 2 days and they feel tender im like 7dpo now so im probs just dilusional but with my other 3 pregnancys i also remember my symptoms starting out with my Boobs changing first & cramping in my uterus which is what i have now Ive got everything crossed that it isnt my imagination :shrug:. 
Hearty ur probs right but i used these pessaries last month aswell & i never had this much ive had to put a little pad in my knicks :blush:. Weve not had a nookie for 3 days either so it cant be leakige IYKWIM hahahahaha!!! my god i am discusting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope there is a good few of us moving over to 1st tri OR should i say SHIMMY SHIMMY over :bunny:.:bunny:.:bunny:.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Crazy town is where ive been living the past year!!!! Just ask anyone who was at the wedding last night about that crazy chick who more than once was sprawled on the floor blubbering like a maniac!!!! Oh and i forgot to mention that at the end of the wedding i ran my fingers through my hair and my giganto hand made ring got caught up in it and i started crying all over again while poor hubby was trying to untangle the mess:rofl::rofl:
> I kept yelling just cut off my hair save the ring, while the others at the table stared with their mouth open!!! CRAZYYYYYY!!!!!

 Im sorry you were so upset..... at the same time as being delighted at how cuckoo you sound - i love crazyvic!!

c'mon cazza, lets be delusional while we can. 

Bfp bfp, cazza's getting one, just like me


----------



## LucyJ

> i am feeling pretty confident this month and im taking you with me cazza. I dont care how many bfns i get this week, there WILL be a bfp at the end of it i swear.
> 
> right, who else on the list is coming over to 1st trimester? hearty, you confident? Luce, you up for it?

I'm with you woo hoo feeling the PMA!! :happydance: Also the tops of my legs just under my buttocks were killing me yesterday like I'd done a massive work out and hubby seems to recalls me complaining about that before I got a positive last time so fingers crossed.

Hearty I'm with you in crazy town too my poor hubby thinks I'm slowly lossing it and wasnt best please with me descriping the different stages of CM to him :haha: Also I think I should step away from google!!



> Wow Luce now thats what i call will power !! There aint a hope in hells chance that im waiting till after AF is late. Nope, no way, no how, i feel the urges every single morning when i go for my first morning wee, I swear it takes everything in me to not reach into my little pregnancy toiletry box hahahaha .

hee hee caz :haha: I havnt got any tests which stops me dashing off to loo each morning and peeing on a stick. I'm not going to buy any yet as I know if they are in the house I'll cave just need to avoid all chemist and supermarkets so I dont buy any.


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - Seems to have gone as quickly as it showed up. Not sure what to think of that! :wacko: Sincerely hoping you caught your eggy!!! :)

:rofl: at the food related to cervixes and CM! :rofl: *joins you in Crazy Town*

lynne - Go World Cup Baby!!!! :happydance:

Lucy - Me either! In the short time I've known her, she's mentioned it a few times... So, it obviously bothers her quite a bit. I just wish I knew what to say! :(

Cazza - Yes, we have Big Brother. But, I haven't watched it since Season 1... which was during my 1st marriage! LOL So, its been a while! :haha: Symptoms sound promising!!!

Nato - Everyone needs a gay best friend! They're amazing! :) But, I like your friend Megg's name! So, she's okay in my book! LOL

Jaymes - YES! I'd love to come decorate for you! LOL Where in TN are you? I need a trip to TN anyway! :)

Vicky - Oh, honey! You need a :hugs: in the worst way! :rofl:

AFM... I'm realizing that I don't even get to test in the thread with my banner! Although, I'm quite proud to see it on all your siggies... But, its crap that I don't even get to test! :(


----------



## lynne192

Megg33k said:


> Hearty - Seems to have gone as quickly as it showed up. Not sure what to think of that! :wacko: Sincerely hoping you caught your eggy!!! :)
> 
> :rofl: at the food related to cervixes and CM! :rofl: *joins you in Crazy Town*
> 
> lynne - Go World Cup Baby!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lucy - Me either! In the short time I've known her, she's mentioned it a few times... So, it obviously bothers her quite a bit. I just wish I knew what to say! :(
> 
> Cazza - Yes, we have Big Brother. But, I haven't watched it since Season 1... which was during my 1st marriage! LOL So, its been a while! :haha: Symptoms sound promising!!!
> 
> Nato - Everyone needs a gay best friend! They're amazing! :) But, I like your friend Megg's name! So, she's okay in my book! LOL
> 
> Jaymes - YES! I'd love to come decorate for you! LOL Where in TN are you? I need a trip to TN anyway! :)
> 
> Vicky - Oh, honey! You need a :hugs: in the worst way! :rofl:
> 
> AFM... I'm realizing that I don't even get to test in the thread with my banner! Although, I'm quite proud to see it on all your siggies... But, its crap that I don't even get to test! :(

:rofl: world cup baby indeed alot of babies will be born in 9ish months because of the world cup hopefully we'll all be there too! i think germany done well in thier game today so we'll see what the world cup holds for all of us, footballers and TTC'ers alike! :D


----------



## vickyd

Megg i think we should carry on with the banner in the July thread, hopefully there wont be any more additions as WE ARE EXPECTING YOU LOT LEFT TO DELIVER THOSE BFP, but for the rest of us it stays!!!

My day at the beach was just the thing to bring me back to sanity, the water was cool and the sun on my face really hit the spot..I think im getting the beginning of a tan actually...:headspin: To top it all off we had a lovely dinner of grilled calamari and veggies yummmm!!!

Nato i love your positive energy-you go girl!!

Still no ewcm for me:growlmad: i guess the tea and grapefruit just isnt doing enough....


----------



## NatoPMT

im going to bed now, but just popped in to laugh at you all one more time

haha at megg and her sympathetic hysterics

haha and oo at Lucy's buttocks (a phrase that could be taken dangerously out of context)

Vic - have you tried the evening primrose oil days 0 - 14? i had some this month for the time time in living memory (last ewcm probably pre-WWII) and epo mightve contributed

i did an essay tonight woo HOO im not a total loser destined to fail cos im too lazy!! go me. Im on fire. 

Night my lovelies xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Night night nato sweet dreams xx :sleep:


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> ... which was during my 1st marriage! LOL So, its been a while! :haha:
> 
> AFM... I'm realizing that I don't even get to test in the thread with my banner! Although, I'm quite proud to see it on all your siggies... But, its crap that I don't even get to test! :(

1st marriage!!!!!!!!!!!..... I had one of those, they are short, and just for practice run purposes....for when ya meet the right one :kiss:....where's the journal.....boo!! i'm such a nosey old cow!

I don't get the banner or to test either hun, but i'm here anyways...:shrug: shh keep it down and we won't get turfed out


----------



## Jaymes

I'm not testing this month either girls, but I am officially a disco tester. 
Today I've peed on two LH test sticks. That counts for something right?


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> ... which was during my 1st marriage! LOL So, its been a while! :haha:
> 
> AFM... I'm realizing that I don't even get to test in the thread with my banner! Although, I'm quite proud to see it on all your siggies... But, its crap that I don't even get to test! :(
> 
> 1st marriage!!!!!!!!!!!..... I had one of those, they are short, and just for practice run purposes....for when ya meet the right one :kiss:....where's the journal.....boo!! i'm such a nosey old cow!
> 
> I don't get the banner or to test either hun, but i'm here anyways...:shrug: shh keep it down and we won't get turfed outClick to expand...

Haha! That's a good point about first marriages! Mine was 4 years. How long was yours? I don't have a journal on here... I've had about 3 or 4, but they've all gotten locked and/or deleted. I have people who hate me and can't leave well enough alone. And, it always manages to go badly when I try to have one. :shrug: Just ask... I'll tell! :)



Jaymes said:


> I'm not testing this month either girls, but I am officially a disco tester.
> Today I've peed on two LH test sticks. That counts for something right?

It does!!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

That's the spirit Jaymes! Even though you aren't testing in June, you are still a tester. Megg and Sparkly, you can add the banner. This doesn't have to be just for June. M2A started the July tester thread and she just added the banner to her siggy. Add it, add it!!

Nato, Lucy and Cazza, I'm really thinking you are all going to have BFPs! I just feel it in the air. I can't tell you I feel as confident. I'm pretty sure I Ov'd but not 100% sure. If I did, I'm only 1-2 DPO. A little early yet to feel confident. 

Megg, I just went back and looked at my chart after my last mc. It was a 46 day cycle. I had 9 days of bleeding right after the D&C. Then I had spotting on CD19,20, 25-28. I know I didn't ovulate that cycle. The following cycle was a normal one for me as have all the others. I don't know if this helps you, but thought I'd share. 

Vicky, sounds like things are looking better. Nothing like some sun, a little tan and good food to fix a blah mood. 

Glad some of you could join me in crazy town. Makes me feel better!


----------



## heart tree

> I don't have a journal on here... I've had about 3 or 4, but they've all gotten locked and/or deleted. I have people who hate me and can't leave well enough alone. And, it always manages to go badly when I try to have one. :shrug: Just ask... I'll tell! :)

I seriously can't imagine why or how someone could hate you. I'm very curious if you feel like sharing.


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> ... which was during my 1st marriage! LOL So, its been a while! :haha:
> 
> AFM... I'm realizing that I don't even get to test in the thread with my banner! Although, I'm quite proud to see it on all your siggies... But, its crap that I don't even get to test! :(
> 
> 1st marriage!!!!!!!!!!!..... I had one of those, they are short, and just for practice run purposes....for when ya meet the right one :kiss:....where's the journal.....boo!! i'm such a nosey old cow!
> 
> I don't get the banner or to test either hun, but i'm here anyways...:shrug: shh keep it down and we won't get turfed outClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! That's a good point about first marriages! Mine was 4 years. How long was yours? I don't have a journal on here... I've had about 3 or 4, but they've all gotten locked and/or deleted. I have people who hate me and can't leave well enough alone. And, it always manages to go badly when I try to have one. :shrug: Just ask... I'll tell! :)Click to expand...

WTF??? people who hate my meggles????.....right tell me who they are and i'll sort 'em out....<Sparkly looks mean....and rolls up sleeves>

My trial run was 5 years....about 4 years too damn long, but i can't regret it as i have my wonderful boy as a result, who is the spitting image of his father, an everyday reminder <rolls eyes>


----------



## heart tree

Ooohh, Sparkly is ready to kick some butt! Sparkles, maybe you could shoot a gun that shoots glitter at the Meggle haters. They'll be too shiny and sparkly to keep hating her!


----------



## Sparkly

:rofl: Oh! Hearty I'm loving that.....Sparklybutt's glitter gun.......don't make her get it out!!!!! :haha:


----------



## cazza22

U ladies make me laugh lol!! 
Just wanted to say goodnight my lovelys 
speak to u all tomorrow Mwah x x x lov Caz x


----------



## heart tree

Night doll. Have happy dreams of BFP's and giant FRER's!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> That's the spirit Jaymes! Even though you aren't testing in June, you are still a tester. Megg and Sparkly, you can add the banner. This doesn't have to be just for June. M2A started the July tester thread and she just added the banner to her siggy. Add it, add it!!
> 
> Nato, Lucy and Cazza, I'm really thinking you are all going to have BFPs! I just feel it in the air. I can't tell you I feel as confident. I'm pretty sure I Ov'd but not 100% sure. If I did, I'm only 1-2 DPO. A little early yet to feel confident.
> 
> Megg, I just went back and looked at my chart after my last mc. It was a 46 day cycle. I had 9 days of bleeding right after the D&C. Then I had spotting on CD19,20, 25-28. I know I didn't ovulate that cycle. The following cycle was a normal one for me as have all the others. I don't know if this helps you, but thought I'd share.
> 
> Vicky, sounds like things are looking better. Nothing like some sun, a little tan and good food to fix a blah mood.
> 
> Glad some of you could join me in crazy town. Makes me feel better!

It does help... Thanks! :hugs: Makes me want to ditch this cycle all the more! LOL



heart tree said:


> I don't have a journal on here... I've had about 3 or 4, but they've all gotten locked and/or deleted. I have people who hate me and can't leave well enough alone. And, it always manages to go badly when I try to have one. :shrug: Just ask... I'll tell! :)
> 
> I seriously can't imagine why or how someone could hate you. I'm very curious if you feel like sharing.Click to expand...




Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> ... which was during my 1st marriage! LOL So, its been a while! :haha:
> 
> AFM... I'm realizing that I don't even get to test in the thread with my banner! Although, I'm quite proud to see it on all your siggies... But, its crap that I don't even get to test! :(
> 
> 1st marriage!!!!!!!!!!!..... I had one of those, they are short, and just for practice run purposes....for when ya meet the right one :kiss:....where's the journal.....boo!! i'm such a nosey old cow!
> 
> I don't get the banner or to test either hun, but i'm here anyways...:shrug: shh keep it down and we won't get turfed outClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! That's a good point about first marriages! Mine was 4 years. How long was yours? I don't have a journal on here... I've had about 3 or 4, but they've all gotten locked and/or deleted. I have people who hate me and can't leave well enough alone. And, it always manages to go badly when I try to have one. :shrug: Just ask... I'll tell! :)Click to expand...
> 
> WTF??? people who hate my meggles????.....right tell me who they are and i'll sort 'em out....<Sparkly looks mean....and rolls up sleeves>
> 
> My trial run was 5 years....about 4 years too damn long, but i can't regret it as i have my wonderful boy as a result, who is the spitting image of his father, an everyday reminder <rolls eyes>Click to expand...




heart tree said:


> Ooohh, Sparkly is ready to kick some butt! Sparkles, maybe you could shoot a gun that shoots glitter at the Meggle haters. They'll be too shiny and sparkly to keep hating her!

Uhm... I don't mind explaining... but not here. Feel free to add me on FB and I'll be happy to explain there! Megan Eli ([email protected]) on FB... or just email me at that address and I'll be happy to explain in email. I only posted what I posted because the question was asked. Not shy about explaining... but this isn't the proper place to do it.

P.S. I don't have room for the banner! :(


----------



## Jaymes

Megg33k said:


> Uhm... I don't mind explaining... but not here. Feel free to add me on FB and I'll be happy to explain there! Megan Eli ([email protected]) on FB... or just email me at that address and I'll be happy to explain in email. I only posted what I posted because the question was asked. Not shy about explaining... but this isn't the proper place to do it.
> 
> P.S. I don't have room for the banner! :(

I added you Megg! Look for me (Jaymie Miller)


----------



## Megg33k

See you! Will add! :)


----------



## Sparkly

I added you too Jaymie :flower: I already have Megg


----------



## vickyd

Me too!!! I add you Meg and Jaymie, im vicky dellaportas everyone add me too!!!


----------



## Megg33k

You do already have me! *bats eyelashes* Haha!

Vicky - Added! Your profile pic is SUE!!! I now officially <3 you that much more!!! EEK! I LOVE SUE! :yipee:


----------



## vickyd

Sue rocks my world!!!! My ideal job would involve her as a boss for sure!!!!
Megg im also quite a geek so seems like were 2 peas in a pod!!

I just went to the loo and wait for it....I have the beginning of ewcm!!!!!!!! Im sooo happy!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Added you vicky :)


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! I am a geek! Haha! That's great! :) Also, a HUGE :yipee: for EWCM!


----------



## vickyd

Im a gleek!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Me too! I'm SUCH a Gleek! Haha!

1. What did you think of the season finale? 
2. Have you heard that John Stamos is joining the cast next season?
3. Did you know they've already been picked up for both Season 2 AND 3?!

I adore it SO much! I have all sorts of stupid, useless facts about it, the actors/characters, etc! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Well i watched the season finale last night and i cried throughout the whole thing practically!!! I was way happy that they performed dont stop believing, which at this point in my life has become my anthem :happydance:
I just knew Sue would not sabotage New Directions in the end, shes a real sweetheart deep down... I also think that Racheal's mom is gonna adopt Quinn's baby girl! Olivia and that other guy were sooo funny during the voting session!
John stamos would be a wicked addition to the cast!!!


----------



## vickyd

Ok heres a question, i watch this series called the new adventures of old christine. Now i watch this on greek tv and the episodes they are airing at the moment are from 2008 (pretty sure) and there is a part played by the actress who plays Sue (cant remember her name) exactly like the sue character. She is Christines son gym coach and has the same style one liners as sue.... Did they base Sues character on this role????


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Well i watched the season finale last night and i cried throughout the whole thing practically!!! I was way happy that they performed dont stop believing, which at this point in my life has become my anthem :happydance:
> I just knew Sue would not sabotage New Directions in the end, shes a real sweetheart deep down... I also think that Racheal's mom is gonna adopt Quinn's baby girl! Olivia and that other guy were sooo funny during the voting session!
> John stamos would be a wicked addition to the cast!!!

I cried from the beginning to the end! And, I also knew she would save them in the end! John Stamos is going to be Emma's dentist! :rofl: I can't wait!

I believe they all but confirmed that Rachel's mom adopts Quinn's baby at the end of the episode! They do show her holding her and giving her some sort of paperwork. Of course, that's confusing because it takes month or years to get an adoption to go through... but I guess in TV-land it can take only a few hours! Haha!

I LOVED Olivia and Josh! That was the best! When Olivia looks up and says (so quickly and naturally) "Brunettes have NO place in show business!"... OMG! My jaw dropped and I was PMSL! :rofl:



vickyd said:


> Ok heres a question, i watch this series called the new adventures of old christine. Now i watch this on greek tv and the episodes they are airing at the moment are from 2008 (pretty sure) and there is a part played by the actress who plays Sue (cant remember her name) exactly like the sue character. She is Christines son gym coach and has the same style one liners as sue.... Did they base Sues character on this role????

I don't think so, because I believe the part would have been written prior to seeing her on New Adventures of Old Christine in 2008. But, I could be wrong. I can't find anything that suggests that it was based on that. And, I don't think it was actually written FOR Jane Lynch (who is from MY state). So, I'd say no. Are you aware that New Adventures of Old Christine has been cancelled? It was pretty surprising to a lot of people... but its gone. I never so much watched, but I thought it was popular enough to keep around. Guess not! :shrug:


----------



## vickyd

I cant beleive the cancelled christine....I really love that show mannnn


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I thought you might have not known! :( Yeah... I found out a few weeks back. They cancelled a TON of shows! Even Law & Order is finally gone for good!


----------



## vickyd

Well im happy that law and order got canned...I f*** hate that show! I feel like its constantly pushing some hidden agenda, so much propaganda...Or i could be paranoid!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Nah... You're not paranoid! Well, you might be... but not about that! LOL I'm just happy that they finally cancelled the 4739457 versions of it! Its on 24 hours a day (if you have all the right channels), ya know! *shakes head*


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Girls, 

Gotta be quick as I&#8217;m at work but stop all being friends in real life behind my back, i am so adding your ass's later. And i am master of hexes so am handy in a feud. 

I got a BFN this morning. Thought I was most likely out, but I think I am only 10dpo today, not 11dpo

If I got a + opk on Thursday 3rd June, what would you say that makes me dpo? 

The only bad thing is the cervix is low and firm, its supposed to be low and soft, right? 

But I have felt properly nauseous all day, my boobs are sore, still got a sore throat, I&#8217;m convinced that I am. If I&#8217;m not, I am going to be very upset and I will cry all over this thread. 

Then you will all be sorry. 

x


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... Anywhere between 8-10dpo. Cervix means nothing right now. Ignore it! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

I agree with megg especially about the cervix bit, i think mine is always low and firm!!! I asked hot doc about this and he said "stop poking at your cervix this is the most unreliable way of self-diagnosis"!! By the way both times i got a bfp and called him staight away the only symptom he asked me about was sore boobs and tingly nipples...So youre looking good Nato darling!


----------



## Sparkly

I have nooo idea what you're all talking about with the Glee show, as I don't watch it.....but just for you vic....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ffuCVLECpY

:happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

even though you said that Dont Stop believing was for Vic, im claiming it as my own Sparky 

*"he said "stop poking at your cervix "*

I think this is my favourite ever quote :rofl: I am not normally a cervix poker. I will resist any further cervix poking as it makes me feel a bit ill anyway. That quote might deserve sigging later

Thanks megglet. I am hoping Im 10 rather than 8, cos if im 8, i stopped doing the bding too early. Can i order a 10dpo with a BFP tomorrow please. And a side order of pavlova. 

Thanks so much, i was on the edge before. Im at college tonight so might not be around till tomorrow, if not, big up the bumpers and i will be fb stalking shortly xx


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly puleassse!!!! Glee man!!! 
Thanks soooo much for the tribute and i will graciously share the song with all you loveley ladies...especially Nato cause hmmm im a bit afraid of that one...:blush:


----------



## Jaymes

Good morning lovely ladies! I am back to work, but will secretly pop in periodically today! 
Fxed for you L-NATO! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Good afternoon ladies,

How are you all?

Nato its sounded promising keeping everything crossed for you!!

Vickyd you crack me up :haha: and your dr sounds great.

Love the song. Right I just popped into to say hello back to my application. My facebooks playing up but will try and add you guys when and if it starts working stupid internet taken me ages to get on here.

I'm feeling abit nausous today but no sore bobbies what would I give for my boobs to hurt!! :dohh:


----------



## vickyd

LucyJ dont stress too much about the sore boobs, both times that i was preggo they started to hurt the day AF was supposed to come, not before!!


----------



## msarkozi

morning ladies....just wondering how many people have gotten a BFP so far this month?


----------



## heart tree

Good morning ladies (afternoon for many of you). Just popping in to say hello. I'm at work, so won't be on too much today if I can help it!

Msarkozi, I think we only have 2 BFP's so far and one of them technically was in May.

Nato, I think you are probably 9-10 dpo. This is why charting temps is so invaluable. I think your symptoms sound very promising. I didn't get to watch Derren last night. Hopefully tonight!

Lucy, how many DPO are you? My first pregnancy, I didn't start feeling sore boobs until 10dpo. Some women never feel sore boobs. And like Vicky said, she didn't feel them until AF was due.

Ladies, I'll do the FB adding later. I'm not a big FB person as I'm more often on this site! I get annoyed by posts like my friend who wrote "the worst part about being pregnant in the summer is that I can't drink margaritas" 

I wanted to smack her. I get tired of seeing all of my friend's baby announcements and pregnancies. For me FB paints a perfect picture of people's lives and sometimes it makes me feel like my life sucks. I have to remember that people only post their best moments. I have to include myself in this. I'm sure other people look at my page and think my life is always grand. That being said, I do pop into FB every now and again.

I like this site more because it:
a.) allows me to be real and feel normal
b.) allows me to obsess without judgment
c.) gives me a venue to post what is really on my mind. I can't really imagine posting that I got a positive OPK and plan to BD all weekend on FB! My DH would kill me!

So I got a super huge temp spike this morning. Some of my temps are a little off and I adjusted them...I learned that from watching you Megg! I'm pretty sure I'm 3dpo today. Phew...that felt like a struggle to get that egg to pop out. I'm exhausted! I like this part of the cycle when I know I've done all I can and now I can stop freaking out. 

Hope everyone is having a good Monday!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I saw in another post that you called DH and asked him to come home on time so you could BD. And that he probably won't be able to finish because of the pressure. That totally happens to my DH too! Especially on a Monday night! I hope you can seal the deal tonight.


----------



## vickyd

Oh hearty im literally sitting on the edge of the sofa waiting to hear the key turn....I left work early faking heat stroke :rofl::rofl: so that i can get "prepared" for an intense session!!!! The fact that it is 39 degrees and our A/C is busted is really not gonna help put DH in the mood:wacko:
FX we make it happen...
officially in the 2ww eh?? How you holding up sweetie??


----------



## heart tree

That is hilarious Vicky!! Heat stroke is a perfect excuse. Now let's hope you don't really get heat stroke from BD'ing! You need to put all the fans on in the house and cool the place down. Have a cold drink waiting for him and a bowl of ice next to the bed that you can rub on each other. That might help get him in the mood! I feel like I can totally relate to everything you are feeling and doing right now. I wish my DH was up for sex any time/any place. I honestly think his age and the length of time we've been together has affected that. He used to be up for it no matter what! (I guess the pressure of trying to get me pregnant also doesn't help matters!)

I'm pretty sure I'm in the 2ww. I adjusted a temp, so I may or may not be, but all signs said I Ov'd already so I'm going to trust my body this cycle and not my temps. So yeah, I'm in the 2ww. Honestly, this is a better phase for me. I get so anxious trying to get DH to BD on the right days that I'm a mess. Now that we're done for the month I can relax a bit. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## vickyd

still waiting....ive now worked myself up to a massive headache, its not looking good once again.....Hearty seriously i know how you feel...mine used to be ready to go anytime any place but lately the stress of opening a buisness and ttc has really put a damper on our sex life..


----------



## LucyJ

Vickyd hope things go well tonight deep breaths and relax, as hearty said get a cool drink waiting for him!!

Hearty I think I'm about 7 or 8 dpo so maybe to earlier.


----------



## heart tree

You need a glass of wine! Maybe white wine that is chilled. :wine:

You also need PMA!!! You can do it babe, yes you can! Just remember that even if you are tired going into it, it usually ends up being fun and feeling great. I can't say I've ever regretted a BD session with DH once we got the ball rolling!


----------



## heart tree

LucyJ said:


> Hearty I think I'm about 7 or 8 dpo so maybe to earlier.

Too early I think. Keep up the PMA. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## zoefromsussex

I won't be testing unless my af is at least a week late, so around the 7th June I reckon 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/mini.png?d=1275022800;6;26;28


----------



## Allie84

Hey Nato, can you add me to the June 30th testers? That should be cd 35 for me. Though, just like last time, before my mc, I know I will be testing early!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## vickyd

So we just had a massive argument, he arranged for us to go out to dinner with some clients...I went crazy and started throwing shit all over the place...have now locked myself in my office and i think im gonna loose it big time....


----------



## msarkozi

awe that sucks vicky! it seems like men don't understand our schedule and how important the timing is. I have that problem with my spouse...he's also almost 7 years older then me, so he isn't as raring to go when I am at times, and it gets me so mad. I usually end up saying that maybe I should just go back on the pill if it isn't so important to him. best of luck to you!


----------



## LucyJ

awww vicks I'm sorry to hear that did he arrange the dinner today? Do you feel calm enough to talk to him about how you feel? Wish I could do something to help sending you big :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

msarkozi im beginning to feel like i should just give up before i end up loosing hubby as well...Its just soo unfair that we have to go through all this :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## vickyd

Lucy i just dont know what to do...all i wanna do is crawl in bed and cry...But i will go to the dinner and put on my good wife smile so that his buisness will benefit...The fact that the clients wife has two kids, is incredibly wealthy and they both seem to have the perfect life will make this dinner even more difficult...

Nato i will be smoking at least a pack tonight ok????


----------



## LucyJ

oh sweetheart I am so sorry you have to go through this hope you get through the dinner okay. Will be thinking of you and sending you lots of :hugs::hugs: and support :hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> So we just had a massive argument, he arranged for us to go out to dinner with some clients...I went crazy and started throwing shit all over the place...have now locked myself in my office and i think im gonna loose it big time....

Oh god Vicky, I can't believe that! Is there a way to compromise? Go out to dinner, have some wine (and cigarettes if that's what you need) and then BD when you get home? If not, I would suggest letting it go for the night (as best you can) and then have a calm conversation with him later in the week. Explain to him that this is just as important, if not more so, than a business meeting. That you both have to make compromises in order to make this work. You know, I ended up telling my DH that as much as I loved him, our life wouldn't feel complete to me without having a baby or at least trying our hardest to get one. I didn't use the "D" word (divorce) but he has known that this has always been my dream and I'm not giving it up so that he can party, play his music, work, go to business meetings, etc. I gently stressed that nothing is more important than our relationship and our quest for a baby. I also gently stressed that we needed to find a balance between my needs and his needs and that he can't always come first. Since then, he's been much more receptive as he doesn't want to lose me. 

Remember, the talk needs to be on neutral territory when you aren't feeling like you do right now. I'm totally thinking of you and sending as much positive energy and support your way! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Lucy i just dont know what to do...all i wanna do is crawl in bed and cry...But i will go to the dinner and put on my good wife smile so that his buisness will benefit...The fact that the clients wife has two kids, is incredibly wealthy and they both seem to have the perfect life will make this dinner even more difficult...
> 
> Nato i will be smoking at least a pack tonight ok????

By the way, NO ONE has a perfect life. I find that the more perfect a life seems, the more f*[email protected]# up it is behind closed doors. Kids and wealth don't = perfection. Just keep that in the back of your mind during dinner. Oh yeah, make sure to order something decadent!


----------



## msarkozi

vicky, don't give up! i agree with what heart tree said...try calmly talking to him tomorrow. does your husband want a baby too? does he know how important it is to you? hugs to you!


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls :hi::hi:

Vics im sorry ur having a shitter of a night babe :hugs:. Men ey they just dont get it do they. When i told my OH that there is literally 2 days a month if were lucky that we can get caught i swear he thought i was lying it wasnt untill i started showing him my OPKs EVERY SINGLE DAY that he believed me :haha:. I hope you come to a compromise sweet cheeks.

Hearty i am certain you have OV'd babe i feel it in me bones :hugs:.

Nato its stil way early hunykins so dont worry bout bfn's. Im being soooooo good i swear im very proud of my little self i think i should get some sort of badge or summert :haha:. Im not gonna test untill im desperate, it put me on a right downer last month so im just gonna hold fire till thursday/friday?? FX'd for ur test tomoz babe :kiss:.

Luce I hope ur ok too? 7-8dpo i think thats what i am aswell? Got my Pos opk last Sunday afternoon so im gonna say 7dpo hence why im not obsessing yet over symptoms coz they will probs be in my head hahahah!!!

Although Girls i have some blue vein-idge going on in my breasticles :blush:, I cant stop looking at them like "yeah they've defo changed" hahahaha FREAK OF NATURE I AM xxxxxxxxx
Hope all my other little lovelys are ok?


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic my lovely, you can smoke one up each nostril if you need a double dose

I hope that after dinner is enough time for bding, i know you will both be knackered though. I think its made so much worse by what he doesnt prob understand - you are the one that experienced leaving work early in anticipation, you are the one symptom spotting all month for ov, he doesnt go through this so it is actually harder for him to comprehend the anticipation. I know that doesnt really help in getting you timed right, i just hope that tonights still the night for ya both. I think for the future, Cazz's idea is really good, get him involved but so its not overwhelming - showing the opks is a good idea xx

Cazza, i am proud of yo, i should start following you round and getting you to make my decisions for me

Im off to fb now to start adding bumpers and pretending like i have mates or somert xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Right, ive found Megg, Vic and Jaymes wheres the rest of you

stop hiding from me!!!

(i know fb can be rubbish hearty, but what if i want to look at your photos and stalk you, you have to play out)


----------



## heart tree

Cazza, you get a gold medal for holding out and not testing. Nato, if you don't get your BFP this cycle (which you will) you could aim to get this gold medal in July!
 



Attached Files:







Gold_Medallion.png
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## VGibs

Nato - You got me???? Virginia Gibson [email protected]


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> Right, ive found Megg, Vic and Jaymes wheres the rest of you
> 
> stop hiding from me!!!
> 
> (i know fb can be rubbish hearty, but what if i want to look at your photos and stalk you, you have to play out)

I'm at work and shouldn't even be on this site. I'll do the FB thing when I get home.

I somehow injured my foot yesterday and am limping. That means no gym for me tonight (said with pretend sadness). More time to focus on adding you all on FB!

Do you think my injured foot is a 2ww symptom???


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I'm Lucy Moore on fb (still on under my maidan name) email is [email protected].

Vic hope the dinner went ok and you had a chance to bd and time to talk to your man about how you feel and what you go through I guess it about finding the balance for you both.

Yeah I'm okay caz think I'm just reading to much into how I'm feeling its probably abit early for symptom spotting but can't help it ahhhhhhh!! I am go to be strong and not test till the 24th!! Snap I got a postive opk on sunday as well so we must be the same dpo.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, do I need to tempt you with a gold medal too? I'll give you one if you can hold out testing until the 24th!


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Do you think my injured foot is a 2ww symptom???

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

repeat same smilie x 4 for suggestion of me holding out to pee on anything


----------



## LucyJ

Yes hearty you can tempt me with a gold medal I will be strong and get a gold medal :wohoo:


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates...


1st June - vickyd *witch got her* :(, doddy0402, mummy2anangel, heva *BFN*

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192 *witch got her*:(, Allym0101, sugrplum *BFP!!!!!*

3rd June - cutelou101 *witch got her* :(

4th June - Rmar *witch got her* :(, dan-o

5th June - Round2 *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(, zeezee

6th June - Lawa, Decemberbride

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr, Mummy2Angel *witch got her* :(

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25, libbymarks198

16th June - NatoPMT, Lucina, Shaerichelle *BFN* :(

17th June - Omi

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen, ruskiegirl

19th June - MinnieMone

20th June - heart tree, Sassy_TTC

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes, debgreasby, msarkozi

24th June - LucyJ, BabyQ

25th June - pregoinnorge

26th June - Elly2u

27th June - Lynne192

28th June - Razcox

30th June - Round2, stellababy, Allie84

hearty, im going to chart next month and get very out of control, but at least i would now know if i had oved 12 or 36 hours after +opk if id been charting. And id know when to stop doing the bd. 

zoe, youre confusing me (not hard) will you will test 7th july? 

Added you Allie!


----------



## LucyJ

Right girles I'm off to bed sweet dreams and night night :sleep:


----------



## vickyd

ok just got back, had the wine and alot of ciggies (AHEM) will now try and bd...
wish me luck and ill update tomorrow
Thanks all for the words of encouragement
luv ya


----------



## Elly2u

Hi everyone, Ive been only getting enough time to read over all the old posts to catch up and not getting to share any of my months news with you all..I love this site and some of you are stone crazy :haha: in a good way of course! :blush: :thumbup:

Anyway my month has been a bit crazy and think i maybe out of the running for June. My sister came to us on the 4Th my cbd op gave me my :happydance: on Sunday 5Th at 8am so climbed back into bed to DH BUT it didn't work! I then went away Sunday nite with my sis and advised dh to be ready and waiting when i got home on Monday evening and AGAIN IT DIDNT WORK!! So got annoyed and didn't talk to him for a while but then realised that i must be driving him mad with pressure so made him a cuppa and had a chat, turns out it was just crappy timing...and a wee bit of pressure to perform on the spot. :dohh:

Anyhow missed my days this month but did bd two nights before ov smiley so maybe a small chance..and tummy feels bit weird last couple of days and boobies feel bigger too...but imagination can totally run away sometimes...anyway good to get all that off my chest. Best of luck to all and hope the tww goes nice and quickly.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, charting is just one more addiction. We have some expert charters here, so any questions should be directed our way! Ok, no gold medal for you then. Lucy will get one on the 24th! 

Vicky, I'm finding it amusing that you came back from dinner and marched to your computer to give us the update! You are a B&B addict! Good luck tonight. 

Elly, glad you are back with us. Sounds like a frustrating month. If you read my previous posts, I've talked a lot about my DH having trouble performing when the pressure is on. Maybe you shouldn't tell him that you are going to ovulate. That has worked for me. You never know though, maybe the 2 nights before ov smiley was enough!


----------



## msarkozi

wow, I was just looking and I still have 9 days yet before testing!! I am driving myself crazy looking online at early pregnancy symptoms. My boobs are a tiny bit sensitive, and I have to urinate more frequently, and I am more tired. I don't know if this is just PMS or if it is a a good sign again?!


----------



## VGibs

msarkozi said:


> wow, I was just looking and I still have 9 days yet before testing!! I am driving myself crazy looking online at early pregnancy symptoms. My boobs are a tiny bit sensitive, and I have to urinate more frequently, and I am more tired. I don't know if this is just PMS or if it is a a good sign again?!

I read something not to long ago about IPS...which is Imagnary Pregnancy Symptoms in women who are trying so hard to get pregnant that they are actually exhibiting the signs of pregnancy when there is no embryo. So make sure you dont stress too much about it because you can actually cause so much hope to build up and then have a nasty round of AF 

IM not trying to sound mean but I know how sad it can be when you get let down is all...


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks! yes it will definitely be sad if it doesn't work this time around, but I keep telling myself it took 2 months to work the first time, and to not expect it to work so quickly the second time. Trying to not get my hopes up so I am not disappointed, but it's hard.


----------



## Jaymes

PMA needed in a major way! Rant about my crapulous day is in my journal. Please feel free to check it out.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, girls! Sounds like a rotten day all around! :hugs: Will stalk in a bit!

LucyJ... I found you on FB! :)

P.S. Sparkly, Jaymes, Nato, & Hearty... I've tagged you all in a note on FB that explains the things I can't explain on here. Its long, full of nasty language due to RAGE, and a tiny bit upsetting probably... but its all there!


----------



## Jaymes

Megg- I so deserve a cookie, and so do you! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Yup, count me into the cookie club! Chocolate chip for me. What will you ladies be having?


----------



## Jaymes

thin mints.... oh do i deserve thin mints today! :)


----------



## heart tree

Thin mints it is! Delicious! Shouldn't you be in bed? It's 10:30 here and I'm 2 hours earlier than you. I'm about to drift off. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get whatever kind of cookies you want! You're right... I deserve a cookie too! LOL 

:hugs: for caring enough to want to know and then :hugs: for reading it ALLLLLLLLLL!

Actually, I believe you're 3 hours ahead of TN. I don't go to bed at normal times, but I'm thinking of popping a Xanax and making a go of an earlier bedtime tonight!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Any of you lovely ladies want to take a gander at my chart and tell me what you think ??? How has everyone been holding up sorry i havent been on this thread much i joined to many this cycle :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Looks amazing so far! :) We're the BEST thread! How could you join others? :rofl:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Megg33k said:


> Looks amazing so far! :) We're the BEST thread! How could you join others? :rofl:

Hehe just joined afew in the TWW section =D I though it was kind of weird how most my POST o temps are higher this cycle then last cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I did notice that! I'm not sure what to make of it exactly, but it really can't be bad! :)


----------



## vickyd

Morning all!! Thanks for letting me rant last night...We did in the end manage to bd although how is still a mystery to me lol!! The dinner was never ending and a true test to my patient and good upbringing....I think i must have controlled myself not to hurl food across the table at least a dozen times :muaha: the top 3 things that were said by clients wife that nearly drove me off the edge
1. " things in greece are so difficult right now for all of us, people are loosing their jobs and pretty soon well have a homeless situation, i mean look at us we now have no choice but to declare the hotel's profit this year and actually pay taxes" *note*: they own a hotel and for the last 10 years they have been declaring a loss so as not to pay tax. It is this tax evasion so rampant in greeece that has led our country to the current state.

2."Dont you think its time you started trying for some kids, youre not getting any younger and judging from how much youve smoked tonight you will definately have infertility issues" No explanation needed

3. My philipino nanny is costing me a fortune, do you know that she eats half a watermelon everynight??

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## VGibs

Vicky - I would thrown food at them and smashed a watermelon in their stuck up faces and then burned them with my cigarettes


----------



## vickyd

VGibs said:


> Vicky - I would thrown food at them and smashed a watermelon in their stuck up faces and then burned them with my cigarettes

:rofl::rofl:

im glad you feel the same cause i was wondering that maybe i was being too judgemental!!!


----------



## Jaymes

Not too judgmental hun!

When people are like that with me, I usually go the honest route. It stops them dead... but it gets awkward sometimes.



heart tree said:


> Thin mints it is! Delicious! Shouldn't you be in bed? It's 10:30 here and I'm 2 hours earlier than you. I'm about to drift off. Sweet dreams.

Actually I am central time, and Hearty is pacific, so I am about two hors later than she is, but I was being totally lame and feeling super sorry for myself last night. I am going to have a much better day today and go see the new baby at some point this week!

I saw my friend the other day, and she is HUGE! She made a joke about the baby being taller than me when he is born, so I have taken to calling him the Giraffe (both of the parents are over 6' tall and I am 5' on a good day...)

I am off to get ready for work, see you lovelies later!


----------



## vickyd

All aboard!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmiooZHJU2g&feature=related


----------



## heart tree

Ruskie, your chart looks awesome! Maybe even an implantation dip on day 6???

Vicky, I'm soooo glad you got to BD!!! YAY!!! I am astounded at your self restraint with that woman. What a nightmare! She has created her own misery in life. See? She doesn't have a perfect life! Her nanny eats half a watermelon! Nice video! I'll ride the crazy train to crazy town with you!

Jaymes, you sound like you are in a better place today. That's great! 

Hugs to you Megg. What kind of cookie are you going to have?


----------



## LucyJ

hee hee :haha: I'm jumping on board!!

I think you did really well not to chuck your whole dinner at her and nope you werent be judgemental!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty yeah we managed to BD but i was completely dry (TMI i know), although i was pretty sure i had some ewcm during the day, last night it was gone. Do ya think it was a waste of a session???
LucyJ ill be friving the train for sure...


----------



## Jenna_1980

Ok girls - nothing positive here. TMI warning.

I started some heavy/unusual bleeding on my predicted OV day - my OPK strips never detected a surge though that I could tell. I'm not monitoring my BBT. I bled for 12 days, then it stopped. I have an ultrasound today to determine if there is some tissue remaining from the MC in March, or to rule out any other problems *downthere*. I am still having a twinge of pain in my left ovary region every now and then, but no bleeding at this time.

Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? I opted out of a D&C in March, and wanted to let the MC take its course naturally - now I may be facing the D&C again.


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - I would have slapped her, so well done on restraining yourself! Glad things worked out in the end for you.


----------



## lynne192

i think i am out for this month, i was meant to ovulate today but never got a positive on my ovulation tests but also got Call from RE this morning offering me to get my lap and dye tomorrow instead of on the 30th, so have decided to go ahead and get it done although i am really shitty myself :( still feel dead shakey and sick, need to travel to hospital myself tomorrow and my father is going to pick me up tomorrow after my op they said my OH can't be with my in the hospital could only drop me off and pick me up, we don't drive so just going to have to go by myself :( my LO who will be three a week today is going to stay with his greatgrandmother tonight and until sat, i am hoping i will feel well enough to cope with him by then as he's having a birthday party on sunday. i am meant to be getting teeth taken out on monday too lol.... i had an MRI yesterday just trying to get everything out the road at once, but i am really scared, got a huge needle phobia, i am unsure what will happen though cause me and my OH have been trying this month....


----------



## vickyd

Lynne hun i wish i could calm your fears and worries somehow....Im not familiar with the procedure youre having at all. I must say though you are having a shitty week proper...
Just wanna send you lots of hugs doll!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I don't think it was a waste of a session. A waste of a session would be that you didn't actually BD or that he wasn't able to "finish." Didn't your hot doctor say that there probably is ewcm even if you don't notice it? Have you tried pre-seed?

Jenna, I haven't had anything like what you describe. Six months after my first mc, I did have 12 days of heavy spotting, but not bleeding. It was mainly brown blood and not enough to use a tampon. I had a pain in my right ovary. I've had a dull sensation of that ovary ever since. They never were able to diagnose what it was. It might have been a ruptured cyst. I've had all sorts of tests and there has been no explanation. Yours sounds different though. Maybe it was some retained tissue. Glad you are getting an ultrasound. Good luck and let us know how it went.

Lynne sounds like you have a lot going on. I know you'll be just fine. It will be good to get all of this done at once so you can put it behind you and have a fresh start. Good luck babe. Keep us posted. 

xoxo


----------



## lynne192

yeah i'm just cleaning the whole house so when i get back tomorrow after being at the hospital that there will be nothing to do, going to the shops in a second to stock my bedside table with bottles of water, tissues, and sock the fridge with ready meals so my OH doesn't have to do much the less the better less to complain about, depend on how i am i might be back online on thursday... i have a mini-laptop so might have it next to me in bed so can watch some movies oh thats another thing i should do get some movies. wee man is all packed and ready to go. got a book and taking only my phone, my purse, my book and change of clothes and pads with me tomorrow not sure if there is anything else will need to prepare beforehand or will need to take with me, have cleaned and disinfected the whole house, cleaned the sheets and remade the bed, put all the clothes away and lay out pj's for when i get home tomorrow so can just jump into them and then go right to sleep.... maybe should get some wipes and put them beside the bed as well just incase i feel like i need to wipe my face or anything, think gonna put a bucket beside the bed cause known my luck after getting home i will get dizzy then throw up lol so bucket will save some mess.... i had a bath done my hair so its less to deal with tomorrow, charged my mp3 players not sure my i-pod is working or not.... feel like completely missing something, put the bins out as bin day tomorrow. if anyone can think of anything i forgot PM me ah lol would hate to forget something, i get rather moody when i wake from GA so wouldn't want to have forgotten something and be bitching about it lol.


----------



## msarkozi

I am finding I am so easily irritated lately, and especially today it seems (and it isn't even 10 am yet where I am from!). I am feeling a little crampy and so I am thinking this means I am going to be getting my period soon. So not the result I want. I am 7 DPO, and I did start receiving more breast tenderness today as well (sharp tingly pains).......between that, crampiness, and fatigue, I just want to crawl into bed and hide for the day! UGH!! ](*,)


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Vicky - I would thrown food at them and smashed a watermelon in their stuck up faces and then burned them with my cigarettes

I agree entirely! Wow! :nope:



Jaymes said:


> Not too judgmental hun!
> 
> When people are like that with me, I usually go the honest route. It stops them dead... but it gets awkward sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Thin mints it is! Delicious! Shouldn't you be in bed? It's 10:30 here and I'm 2 hours earlier than you. I'm about to drift off. Sweet dreams.
> 
> Actually I am central time, and Hearty is pacific, so I am about two hors later than she is, but I was being totally lame and feeling super sorry for myself last night. I am going to have a much better day today and go see the new baby at some point this week!
> 
> I saw my friend the other day, and she is HUGE! She made a joke about the baby being taller than me when he is born, so I have taken to calling him the Giraffe (both of the parents are over 6' tall and I am 5' on a good day...)
> 
> I am off to get ready for work, see you lovelies later!Click to expand...

Oh! I assumed you were on Eastern time because my ex-husband is. I guess you're not so far into TN!



Jenna_1980 said:


> Ok girls - nothing positive here. TMI warning.
> 
> I started some heavy/unusual bleeding on my predicted OV day - my OPK strips never detected a surge though that I could tell. I'm not monitoring my BBT. I bled for 12 days, then it stopped. I have an ultrasound today to determine if there is some tissue remaining from the MC in March, or to rule out any other problems *downthere*. I am still having a twinge of pain in my left ovary region every now and then, but no bleeding at this time.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? I opted out of a D&C in March, and wanted to let the MC take its course naturally - now I may be facing the D&C again.

I wish I had an answer, but I don't! Have you had your first official AF since the MC? Maybe this was just AF showing up at an odd time due to wonky hormones? I hope the tissue is all gone! :hugs:



lynne192 said:


> i think i am out for this month, i was meant to ovulate today but never got a positive on my ovulation tests but also got Call from RE this morning offering me to get my lap and dye tomorrow instead of on the 30th, so have decided to go ahead and get it done although i am really shitty myself :( still feel dead shakey and sick, need to travel to hospital myself tomorrow and my father is going to pick me up tomorrow after my op they said my OH can't be with my in the hospital could only drop me off and pick me up, we don't drive so just going to have to go by myself :( my LO who will be three a week today is going to stay with his greatgrandmother tonight and until sat, i am hoping i will feel well enough to cope with him by then as he's having a birthday party on sunday. i am meant to be getting teeth taken out on monday too lol.... i had an MRI yesterday just trying to get everything out the road at once, but i am really scared, got a huge needle phobia, i am unsure what will happen though cause me and my OH have been trying this month....

I think its best to just get it done and over with. Best of luck, sweetie! I'm sure all will be just fine!


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun hope it will be all over and done with with and be back home by this time tomorrow


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure it will, lovely!


----------



## heart tree

msarkozi said:


> I am finding I am so easily irritated lately, and especially today it seems (and it isn't even 10 am yet where I am from!). I am feeling a little crampy and so I am thinking this means I am going to be getting my period soon. So not the result I want. I am 7 DPO, and I did start receiving more breast tenderness today as well (sharp tingly pains).......between that, crampiness, and fatigue, I just want to crawl into bed and hide for the day! UGH!! ](*,)

Could be early pregnancy symptoms! Don't lose faith! Where do you live? Sounds like we are in the same time zone! I'm in California.


----------



## msarkozi

I hope so heart tree! I am going to have to figure out how to deal with this irritability though. I went to bed early last night so I didn't kill my spouse! I am from Northern Alberta....California sounds much nicer though, lol.


----------



## LucyJ

Hope all goes well lynne for you sounds like you have everything under controlled and very organised.

Jenna good luck with you ultrasound hope all goes well.

Will be thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

WOW there is wayyyyyy to much to catch up on on here girls hahaha!!

Hearty thank you VERY much for my gold medal, i gotta say i really do deserve it :blush:.

Still havent tested and i feel good for it tbh!!! My boobs are soooooooo sore girls :happydance:. Its gotta be a sign 8-9dpo now & this has been my 1st sign in all 3 pregnancies in the past!! Oh god im gonna be gutted if i get a bfn at weekend :nope:. 
Well for now im being positive PMA PMA PMA!!! Fx'd for us all girls xxxxx

Vics so glad u sorted stuff out with your OH i was feeling your pain reading the night you had babe :growlmad:.

Too many of us on here now its so hard to write to everyone. Just know i heart you all & will be back on later after i have fed my beloved :thumbup:.

Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

i am jealous of the gold medal, i will never deserve one because i am all about the instant gratification

Im still on the bfns, was all teary and pathetic at work but have got a grip now. 

Let us know how you get on Jenna

Lynne, i think id be the same as you, its disconcerting enough having to be poked and prodded by drs and dentists without TTC. You gotta be brave and know you will be ok and it will be ok x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm just checking in to say that I've downed my first Provera pill. I should be starting CD1 on June 24. That will make for a 35 day cycle... which is almost normal. Who am I to complain? Then, next cycle, I better fucking ovulate! Just saying!


----------



## vickyd

haha!! love the quote banner Nato!!!!!

very annoyed at my cm or the complete lack of....Im as dry as they come babes!!!! 

Megg there will be hell to pay if you dont ovulate, and cause im all about me me me there will be hell to pay if next month im all dried out again!!!


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> i am jealous of the gold medal, i will never deserve one because i am all about the instant gratification
> 
> Will you settle for a gold medal for the most tests done in one week?!!
> 
> Im still on the bfns, was all teary and pathetic at work but have got a grip now.
> 
> Hon its still early, dont loose hope just yet!! Test again when AF is due to avoid unecessary heart ache:hugs:
> 
> ]


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Will you settle for a gold medal for the most tests done in one week?!!

 woo HOO i win


----------



## cazza22

I agree with Vicky chick, try waiting untill at least Thursday?? I swear to you i feel so much better this month and its because im not obsessing over is there a line isnt there every single morning. When are you due AF??? do you feel like u have got any symptoms? Awww i proper hope u are preggars huny bun xxxxxxxxx

Meggles i am sooooooooooo willing on ur ovaries right now, they had better release an eggy for u next month ggggrrrrrr!!!!

Lynne im thinking of you chick i know u must be scared hun. Like Hearty said it will be a fresh start afterwards hey :hugs:

msarkozi i also think those sound like early preggo symptoms FX'd for you hun x x 

& Vics hope u get more eeerrmmm Moist down there soon LOL!!! the converstions we have hey hahahahaha!!!

We have just had a lovely tea, Jacket potatoes with tuna, mayo & sweetcorn & a huge heap of salad mmmmmmmmm im so full now tho ;-). Im knackered i think an early night is called for zzzzzzzzz. Gotta watch my Big Bro 1st though, Who do ya reckon is up for Eviction Nato??? Its gotta be that Sunshine girl, & probs Shabby after that performance last night lol x x x x


----------



## LucyJ

Caz that sounds like a very healthy and yummy tea!!

Nato as the girls said dont give up yet its not over till its over how many dpo are you? may just be to soon really hope you do get your bfp.


----------



## msarkozi

Caz - thanks! I'm thinking about testing early just so I can find out.....I am along with Nato and most likely will not ever receive any gold medal:)


----------



## NatoPMT

mssy, don't be following me, theres no way back!!!

gotta do the washing up as punishment 

Caz - that sunshine one is defo up for the chop - she is almost transparent and looks all sickly like she might have to go to the sanatorium to be treated for consumption. You are my new role model and i must do as you do to win medals. 

af is due Friday so Im 11dpo today - Ive been banging on about my symptms since 7 dpo so for those in the cheap seats....my boobs have outgrown my largest bra and they are hot. Not sexytime hot, i mean they are giving off some heat which they have never done before - i have had a sniffle and on/off nausea for a week - headaches and am pretty tired (no change there, i will sneak off for a snooze at most opportunities) 

how many dpo are you now Luce, youre just behind me arent you? 

Vic, have you tried EPO yet? is it worth getting some preseed in to assist in proceedings?


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> next cycle, I better fucking ovulate! Just saying!

:grr: Are you listening Meg's ovaries?? :growlmad:

That'll learn 'em!!


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - sounds like we are close together....AF is due Saturday, but I am only 7 DPO. I was shocked to learn that a runny nose was part of pregnancy symptoms, as I have that this time too (never did with my previous pregnancy). Have you already tested?


----------



## Sparkly

nato - sore, hot and growing boobies is a very, very good sign, well it is for me anyways :thumbup:

Sunshine needs a chippy tea ala northern bird, with mushy peas, fish and a barm cake lol!!


----------



## NatoPMT

i have sent mind threats to meggs ovaries in case they were thinking of not complying. 

mssy, i dont bloody know what dpo i am, i had to ask megg to work it out for me and she said i am between 9-11dpo

when you get pregnant, your immune function lowers because you have to reduce immune reactions so your body doesnt reject the embryo, which is effectively a foreign body. So a slight cold / sniffle is usual for early pregnancy

thanks sparkly pants - i could fire up sellafield with my left one. The right one is a bit more of a feeble glow

hmm, barm cake - no one in London knows what a barm cake is. I miss saying 'barm cake'


----------



## NatoPMT

ps mssy, i have been testing twice a day since 7dpo. 

im an idiot.


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty, i see you

nice word play on the name missus! how are you feeling in your tww. i bet you are all zen and sitting cross legged on a californian beach with plaits in your hair 

in contrast, i have a bit of hot cross bun in my hair. they are the good ones from M&S


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> mssy, don't be following me, theres no way back!!!
> 
> gotta do the washing up as punishment
> 
> Caz - that sunshine one is defo up for the chop - she is almost transparent and looks all sickly like she might have to go to the sanatorium to be treated for consumption. You are my new role model and i must do as you do to win medals.
> 
> af is due Friday so Im 11dpo today - Ive been banging on about my symptms since 7 dpo so for those in the cheap seats....my boobs have outgrown my largest bra and they are hot. Not sexytime hot, i mean they are giving off some heat which they have never done before - i have had a sniffle and on/off nausea for a week - headaches and am pretty tired (no change there, i will sneak off for a snooze at most opportunities)
> 
> how many dpo are you now Luce, youre just behind me arent you?
> 
> Vic, have you tried EPO yet? is it worth getting some preseed in to assist in proceedings?

I havent no... I will give the EPO a try next cycle (im that sure that no bfp for me !!) and then if that fails ill get the preseed. I dont know why im scared to try the preseed, i feel like it might let the bad spermies pass and then ill have another loss. Doesnt help that being a chemist i see that products considered safe up to yesterday suddenly become harmful the next :dohh:

By the way i started on baby asprin this month, is it ok to take this with EPO?


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> in contrast, i have a bit of hot cross bun in my hair. they are the good ones from M&S

Ohh! Mark'ses .....you fancy pants, from barm cakes to mark'ses hot x buns, oh! you've changed in that London!! ;-)


----------



## NatoPMT

i asked my sister something similar today and she said she was taking fish oils and aspirin together


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> in contrast, i have a bit of hot cross bun in my hair. they are the good ones from M&S
> 
> Ohh! Mark'ses .....you fancy pants, from barm cakes to mark'ses hot x buns, oh! you've changed in that London!! ;-)Click to expand...

me and my fancy London ways


----------



## msarkozi

NatoPMT said:


> ps mssy, i have been testing twice a day since 7dpo.
> 
> im an idiot.

lol!! no you are not an idiot.....I would probably be doing the same thing!


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I think I am about 7/8 dpo. I dont know if I am getting symptoms or if they are in my mind. On saturday (about 5/6 dpo) I had cramping and spotting on and off thought period was going to be early but it had stopped by sunday. I have had slight cramping off and on last few days, my skin has flared up, I'm sure my boobs are slightly swollen and I've felt a little queasy but this could be all in my head. Guess I'll soon know its just a waiting game :dohh:


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls! I'm trying to read all your posts while working. I wish I was sitting on a California beach right now. No, I'm sitting in an office. We're about to have an ice cream party to say good-bye to someone. Yum!

I really feel like there are some BFP's brewing! Nato, Caz, Lucy, Msarkozi. Did I miss anyone? I'm really feeling it for you all. I can't wait until next week.

Vicky, you have me scared about pre-seed now. I got pregnant twice using it and have had 2 mcs. I often have wondered if it gave the bad sperm easier access to the egg. EPO hasn't worked for me. 

Nato, fish oil and aspirin together? Interesting.

AFM, I'm 4dpo. Not feeling a thing. Have to go eat ice cream now though!!

PS - word play on name is my maiden name. I kept my own name as I liked it better than hubby's!


----------



## msarkozi

LucyJ said:


> Nato I think I am about 7/8 dpo. I dont know if I am getting symptoms or if they are in my mind. On saturday (about 5/6 dpo) I had cramping and spotting on and off thought period was going to be early but it had stopped by sunday. I have had slight cramping off and on last few days, my skin has flared up, I'm sure my boobs are slightly swollen and I've felt a little queasy but this could be all in my head. Guess I'll soon know its just a waiting game :dohh:

Lucy - that sounds like implantation bleeding....sending positive thoughts your way for BFP! :dust:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks msarkozi I hope so!!


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> Hi girls! I'm trying to read all your posts while working. I wish I was sitting on a California beach right now. No, I'm sitting in an office. We're about to have an ice cream party to say good-bye to someone. Yum!
> 
> I really feel like there are some BFP's brewing! Nato, Caz, Lucy, Msarkozi. Did I miss anyone? I'm really feeling it for you all. I can't wait until next week.
> 
> Vicky, you have me scared about pre-seed now. I got pregnant twice using it and have had 2 mcs. I often have wondered if it gave the bad sperm easier access to the egg. EPO hasn't worked for me.
> 
> Nato, fish oil and aspirin together? Interesting.
> 
> AFM, I'm 4dpo. Not feeling a thing. Have to go eat ice cream now though!!
> 
> PS - word play on name is my maiden name. I kept my own name as I liked it better than hubby's!


Sorry if my paranoia is scaring you hun...I just have always tried to avoid any kind of pharmaceutical or synthetic products in general. Kinda a double standard i know since i smoke and drink, i dont know how to explain this uneasiness i feel taking or using this type of stuff. :shrug::shrug: I will definately discuss this next month with doc when i go for the us to see once again when in my cycle im ovulating.

Nato doesnt fish oil also have a blood thinning effect? I would think it be kinda dodgy to take two blood thinners....Its all soooo confusing!!!!:hissy::hissy:

On a lighter note me and hubby had a good BD session, WOOHOO two weeknights in a row :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jaymes

I try to keep away from chemicals too! :)


----------



## heart tree

I try to stay clear of chemicals as much as possible, though it is impossible to do entirely. My lack of ewcm has made me desperate. I'd appreciate any info hot doc offers. 

Woo-hoo for BD'ing 2 weeknights in a row Vicky! You are still in the running!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So ladies this is the 4th day ive had watery cm ! My daytime temp is a bit higher today at 99.8 not sure whats up here cause im defo not sick lol have these odd cramps i cant explain . Any ideas here am i going nutz or is this a good sign?


----------



## NatoPMT

I was concerned about taking dha/epa + aspirin together so asked my sister and she said she was fine doing that and had been prescribed that (without having clotting disorder / any reason other than having aspirin speculatively)

she had this dr who is very well known in the uk and had a documentary made about how he should be struck off, Mr Taranissi. She said he does things differently to most drs but his treatments work - she had 7 rounds of unsuccessful IVF at other private clinics and the NHS, and had 2 rounds with him and has 3 children as a result of the 2 rounds. 

https://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/science/article4908368.ece

The things i remember she told me he made her do were take baby aspirin, and drink 2l of water a day and 1l of milk a day

I got another bfn this morning, I thought there might be a ghost of a line, but im imagining it, theres not. Im not as disappointed as i was yesterday, seems i like to deliver the blow over several days - if i had one, definite bfn, i think it would hit me harder than thinking 'maaaaybe tomorrow' and gradually hope fading

the preseed has parabens in it which i am not happy about, however, not every preseed pregnancy ends in mc does it? 

Vic, why are you worried that it lets abnormal sperm though? just cos it gives them a leg up so to speak? Thats a fair point to be honest, BUT...if the preseed acts like ewcm, then ewcm gives abnormal sperm a leg up too. Or are you worried about the chemicals creating abnormalities? 

i am like you Vic, i would sit there with a vodka in hand, and a fag on the go saying I wont drink cold water, its bad for your stomach

ahem

fxd ruskie!!!


----------



## vickyd

I read the article on your sister's doc, he seems to be doing something right!!! Its usually the scientists that take risks that end up the most sucessful, at any rate its better than just sitting on your ass handing out the bad luck scenario.
The baby asprin + water + milk combo sounds reasonable and most importantly very do-able...
The line could have well been there Nato hun, maybe you just dont have enough hsg yet to get a clear line-its still so early...Ill keep my fx for your bfp on Sat- wait why did i say Sat???? Maybe its a sign that you have to take the next test on Sat....!!!
Lol with the cold water!!! I always annoy hubby cause im always on his case about drinking water straight from the fridge before letting it settle to room temperature!!

I really cant explain the fear with pre-seed and such...I have absolutely no basis for it apart from a gut feeling which stops me from buying it everytime i go in a pharmacy....
WACKO i know


----------



## NatoPMT

Because of what my sister told me, ive read quite a lot about milk and TTC, and theres a lot of conflicting stuff, but i his success rates make me want to follow what he says. He says that the protein in milk is the 'right' sort of protein for creating a stronger egg. I hate milk, and i didnt drink it for a few years when i was verging on vegan, but i have taken up with it again now, not to the extent of 1l a day though. I might try that for July - also going to see a chinese herbalist today. This month is also the month i am going to destress. I am going to stop leaving my college work till the last second, and remove any stress i have created myself in my life with my procrastinating and dithering. 

There wasnt a line I'm afraid, i picked the test out of the bin about 4 times this morning hoping one mightve developed, and there defo wasnt one. 

boo hiss

ps im gonna google the preseed later and see if theres any suggestion of your concerns.


----------



## MinnieMone

Nato.... you're not out till you're out.... so hang on in there, you might not be as far dpo as you think... i rarely got a BFP until the day before AF due. your symptoms sound positive. sending PMA your way hun. oooh and add me to your facebook, doowit doowit.

We had our consultation with Dr Shehata in Harley St on Monday (we ditched Dr Dickhead as he was way too mean), he's the geezer that helped the lady who had 18 miscarriages, he's all about the 'killer cells'... anyway, he said that with immediate effect take...

75mg aspirin
Vitamin D3 25mg (D3 is the purest form apparently)
Pregnacare plus Omega 3

and he's put me on metformin for my PCOS (which I'm slightly freaked out about as St Mary's said they wouldn't it can affect women with PCOS who ovulate into not ovulating and seeing as I've been preggers 3 times in 7 months, i clearly am). He said though that it can make the egg a better quality.

I've been tested for, blood clotting, thyroid, killer cells, chromosomes (me and martin) and also (and this is the biggie) my ovarian reserves, so I will find out how long I've got left... freakin hell that's scary. 

on the pre-seed subject it has always worked brilliantly for me, i don't think there is anyway they could sell it as an aid if it hadn't been tested thoroughly.... would be interesting to see what research they have on the ingredients though. 

Can you take me off the list as well Lucy, got AF this morning, first since January and it feels weird... but never felt so relieved as the dr said if I was pregnant again it would be too late to start the steroids if i do have killer cells. So July will be the month!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Good morning girls,

How are we all? 

Woo hoo to Vic glad you got to Bd again fingers crossed you catch your egg.

Its a beautiful day so think I'm going to go for a walk.

Nato I'm not giving up on yet it may just be to early as Vic said.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Mone my lovely, i will respond properly to you after work - im sorry youre out this month - but great news you have a dr thats listening to you. I owe you a pm too - will catch up later xxx

I just went to see a Chinese dr and managed to get myself in a right state, her translator had to come round the table to give me a hug. 

She said I need to wait another 3 months, and that the cause was my circulation, but she said my energy was weak and my kidneys needed some help. 

She said I needed Chinese massage and acupuncture and that the herbs for circulation wouldn&#8217;t be able to be taken with TTC. So I am supposed to have them for 3 months while I&#8217;m waiting to TTC again, but I told her I needed to think about that as I don&#8217;t think I can wait. 

Anyone got any views on acupuncture / herbs?


----------



## Megg33k

That was a lot to catch up on!

MinnieMone - I was terrified of the ovarian reserve results! But, my FSH on CD3 was 3.6. So, being worried isn't some subconscious knowledge that it will be bad. Its just fear! I had myself a GOOD freak out while waiting though! Can't wait for your results!

Thanks for the threats to my ovaries, girls! :hugs:

Those of you waiting on a BFP... Sounds hopeful all around! :)

The ones worried about taking things... I giggle... because my handful of pills would scare you shitless!

I'm on (daily):

3x fish oil capsule
1x baby aspirin
1x Chromium
1x Vitamin D3 (5000IU) :shock:
1x Zinc
1x Super B Complex
1x Selenium
1x Iron (65mg)
1x Prenatal Multi-Vitamin

Then, I'm on 200mg of Soy Isoflavones from CD5-9! 

Not including the Soy!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4690454968_083d4f5294_b.jpg

I'm sure I missed a ton of things that were said... but I was in terrible mental shape yesterday! I'm not coping well at all right now.

I need a real psychic to tell me 100% that I WILL have a baby of my very own soon. I NEED to know. I feel absolutely hopeless.

Nato - I like acupuncture and herbs in theory... but I HATE the idea of waiting!


----------



## LucyJ

I think accupuncture can help but its worth finding one that specializes in fertility and who is part of the British accupuncture society, you can do that at the same time as TTC. I'm a bit dubious about chinese medicine only because I've heard some scary stories.


----------



## LucyJ

Wow megg that is a lot of pills you must rattle but if they help thats the important thing hoping your ovaries behave themself and realise an egg for you this time!!

Minniemone I hope all goes well with your tests and you dont have to wait too long for the results.


----------



## Megg33k

I know its a lot! :( It actually makes me sick some days just thinking of them all. I hate it! And, months like this make me feel like I'm doing it for nothing! But, I try to tell myself that its not the case and there WILL be a reward at the end. Not really believing it today, tbh.


----------



## NatoPMT

I forgot to say, she also said that, because I had an mmc and there was a period of 4/5 weeks before I had the op, that was &#8216;bad&#8217;. I didn&#8217;t ask any more about that &#8211; but I have read that asherman&#8217;s is more likely if there is a long period of time before ERPC and im pretty sure Ive read other things about the longer the delay, the worse it is. 

Luce - I also forgot to say that she said the fact it was an mmc in itself indicates circulatory issues and I have to wait because the circulatory issues might cause the same thing again. She said if i do get pregnant, they would work to keep my baby safe. she said if i insist, they can omit the circulatory herbs and work on that soley through the acupuncture / massage (im straight back on the aspirin now)

what horror stories have you heard? what do i need to panic about now?


----------



## vickyd

In my opinion Traditional chinese medicine is overated. I think it works if you have lived your life the traditional chinese way. I mean this practice was developed after hundreds or more years, based on the chinese rural lifestyle. This includes not only diet but exposures to specific bacterias, viruses as well as general living conditions. In my opinion genetic code also is important. In china stomach cancer is very rare (diet, genetics who knows?) however, we are seeing a huge increse of this cancer in asians that live in the western world. Many studies have been carried out on westerners practicing TCM and no conclusion could be reached concerning its success...


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds reasonable enough, hun! I haven't heard the horror stories, but I'm curious! 

So I don't have to explain my evening and why I'm so unhappy... I'm copy/pasting from my blog. Its behind the spoiler tag because its VERY lengthy... but I'm pretty upset at the moment.


Spoiler



My Blog said:

> Just because someone doesn't understand WHY I feel the way I feel, doesn't mean that I shouldn't feel that way. This will make more sense shortly... I promise!
> 
> So, I have a good friend who I love dearly! He's generally an AMAZING person! He's one of the best friends I've had the honor of knowing, and he loves me to pieces. I need to put that out there... because he DOES mean well. He just doesn't always know what is okay to say and what isn't okay to say!
> 
> Yesterday was 6 months since my first loss... and I'm not dealing with it well... at all! He invited me and Kevin over, but I warned him that I was VERY down. He said not to worry about it and come over anyway. So, we went. Now, I tend to crack a few jokes at my own expense to lighten the topic of my shitty luck. But, I do it when I'm in the mood to handle it.
> 
> That being said, he asked me why I was down. I explained that it was 6 months since my first loss, Sunday will be 1 month since my 2nd loss, and June 27th is my first due date. So, I'm just not coping well. Its making me extremely depressed at the moment. This is where it all starts to go a bit wrong!
> 
> He begins by telling me that he doesn't understand why I want a baby so much anyway. I know he doesn't understand. He doesn't like children... at all. He doesn't know why anyone wants them. I accept that! I don't expect him to understand why.
> 
> Then, he continues to ask me if I can be certain that I won't regret having one after the fact. Like, "What if you decide after you've had a baby that it was the wrong decision and you don't want to be a mother after all?" Well, I tried to explain that I used to not want kids... But, once I got a trial run at motherhood with my ex-husband's son, it was 1000 times more rewarding than I could have ever expected, and I was VERY happy with being a mother! We're still doing okay at this point... mostly.
> 
> As the evening (err... morning) continued, he got more and more worried about my mental state. He didn't want to leave me by myself. So, he vowed to stay up with me and talk it out. I think this was the major error really.
> 
> I dropped my husband off to go to sleep so he could work in the morning, and my friend and I went for a drive. He starts telling me that I'm not putting enough thought into whether or not it could be my husband's fault... basically, male-factor... but without knowing the term for it. I explain that male-factor usually makes it difficult to get pregnant, not to stay pregnant. That there is a slight chance, but its not likely.
> 
> Then, I add that my ex-husband has a tendency to get women pregnant by looking at them, and we never so much as had a "scare" in 5 years. That's when he comes out with... "So, in reality, its probable that you won't ever have children." *shakes head in a shocked manner* WHAT?!
> 
> I freaked... while I was driving! He notices and says, "No, I mean... You'll have children... But you probably won't ever get pregnant!" Oh... That's MUCH better? I said... "Uhm... Getting pregnant is sort of how having children works, ya know?" Did I mention that he's gay? Because he is... and thinking of girls having "girl parts" kind of freaks him out... I feel its important to mention that!
> 
> Anyway... He tried to back peddle... because I'm CRYING while driving! He eventually says that he just meant it might not happen without some sort of treatment... IVF or something. That is somewhat acceptable... I guess. But, only sort of.
> 
> Did I mention that he was questioning me earlier in the night about why I don't just adopt? Because, that came up! I tried to explain that its not so easy.
> 
> But, its seriously done my head in. No one has ever told me that its probable that I will never have children or probably won't get pregnant! That's... awful. And, I honestly don't believe that he knew it was awful. But, it doesn't hurt any less, now does it?
> 
> Anyway... I took my first Provera pill yesterday... I should be bleeding by June 24. So, I'll still be bleeding on my first due date. That's about as depressing as possible! But, its a necessary evil... I suppose!
> 
> I can't honestly say that I'm not more pessimistic than ever right now. Hearing those words... even if they weren't necessarily true... THEY FUCKING HURT! And, to hear them from someone I love... That's the hard part. I feel enough like he might be right when he's NOT saying it.... But, hearing it just made it 1,000,000 times more awful!
> 
> I guess that's all for tonight... Enough whining from me!
> 
> Any psychics reading? Anyone who can tell me that he's wrong with 100% accuracy? Anyone who tells me that I'll have a baby of my own VERY SOON... because they KNOW rather than because its the nice thing to say? I'll take just about anything right now. I'm desperate!


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds reasonable enough, hun! I haven't heard the horror stories, but I'm curious! 

So I don't have to explain my evening and why I'm so unhappy... I'm copy/pasting from my blog. Its behind the spoiler tag because its VERY lengthy... but I'm pretty upset at the moment.


Spoiler



My Blog said:

> Just because someone doesn't understand WHY I feel the way I feel, doesn't mean that I shouldn't feel that way. This will make more sense shortly... I promise!
> 
> So, I have a good friend who I love dearly! He's generally an AMAZING person! He's one of the best friends I've had the honor of knowing, and he loves me to pieces. I need to put that out there... because he DOES mean well. He just doesn't always know what is okay to say and what isn't okay to say!
> 
> Yesterday was 6 months since my first loss... and I'm not dealing with it well... at all! He invited me and Kevin over, but I warned him that I was VERY down. He said not to worry about it and come over anyway. So, we went. Now, I tend to crack a few jokes at my own expense to lighten the topic of my shitty luck. But, I do it when I'm in the mood to handle it.
> 
> That being said, he asked me why I was down. I explained that it was 6 months since my first loss, Sunday will be 1 month since my 2nd loss, and June 27th is my first due date. So, I'm just not coping well. Its making me extremely depressed at the moment. This is where it all starts to go a bit wrong!
> 
> He begins by telling me that he doesn't understand why I want a baby so much anyway. I know he doesn't understand. He doesn't like children... at all. He doesn't know why anyone wants them. I accept that! I don't expect him to understand why.
> 
> Then, he continues to ask me if I can be certain that I won't regret having one after the fact. Like, "What if you decide after you've had a baby that it was the wrong decision and you don't want to be a mother after all?" Well, I tried to explain that I used to not want kids... But, once I got a trial run at motherhood with my ex-husband's son, it was 1000 times more rewarding than I could have ever expected, and I was VERY happy with being a mother! We're still doing okay at this point... mostly.
> 
> As the evening (err... morning) continued, he got more and more worried about my mental state. He didn't want to leave me by myself. So, he vowed to stay up with me and talk it out. I think this was the major error really.
> 
> I dropped my husband off to go to sleep so he could work in the morning, and my friend and I went for a drive. He starts telling me that I'm not putting enough thought into whether or not it could be my husband's fault... basically, male-factor... but without knowing the term for it. I explain that male-factor usually makes it difficult to get pregnant, not to stay pregnant. That there is a slight chance, but its not likely.
> 
> Then, I add that my ex-husband has a tendency to get women pregnant by looking at them, and we never so much as had a "scare" in 5 years. That's when he comes out with... "So, in reality, its probable that you won't ever have children." *shakes head in a shocked manner* WHAT?!
> 
> I freaked... while I was driving! He notices and says, "No, I mean... You'll have children... But you probably won't ever get pregnant!" Oh... That's MUCH better? I said... "Uhm... Getting pregnant is sort of how having children works, ya know?" Did I mention that he's gay? Because he is... and thinking of girls having "girl parts" kind of freaks him out... I feel its important to mention that!
> 
> Anyway... He tried to back peddle... because I'm CRYING while driving! He eventually says that he just meant it might not happen without some sort of treatment... IVF or something. That is somewhat acceptable... I guess. But, only sort of.
> 
> Did I mention that he was questioning me earlier in the night about why I don't just adopt? Because, that came up! I tried to explain that its not so easy.
> 
> But, its seriously done my head in. No one has ever told me that its probable that I will never have children or probably won't get pregnant! That's... awful. And, I honestly don't believe that he knew it was awful. But, it doesn't hurt any less, now does it?
> 
> Anyway... I took my first Provera pill yesterday... I should be bleeding by June 24. So, I'll still be bleeding on my first due date. That's about as depressing as possible! But, its a necessary evil... I suppose!
> 
> I can't honestly say that I'm not more pessimistic than ever right now. Hearing those words... even if they weren't necessarily true... THEY FUCKING HURT! And, to hear them from someone I love... That's the hard part. I feel enough like he might be right when he's NOT saying it.... But, hearing it just made it 1,000,000 times more awful!
> 
> I guess that's all for tonight... Enough whining from me!
> 
> Any psychics reading? Anyone who can tell me that he's wrong with 100% accuracy? Anyone who tells me that I'll have a baby of my own VERY SOON... because they KNOW rather than because its the nice thing to say? I'll take just about anything right now. I'm desperate!


----------



## LucyJ

Aww megg I am so sorry you are going through this it must be so hard and for a friend to say that just adds to it. I guess unless you've been through what we've been through its hard to understand and that some people think they are helping but dont realise what they are saying is insenstive and hurtfull. I know my brother who doesnt have kids and wont have them has said things to me which has left me in tears and where I have just wanted to smack him so hard but on reflection I realise in his own way he was trying to help he just didnt understand what I had gone through or why what he was saying was upsetting and hurtful to me. 

I dont have a crystal ball I wish I did but I do believe that you will have your little one that its not over for you and your hubby!! If your feeling down thats ok allow yourself to feel it but I'm going to feel positive and hopefully for you so when your ready I'll send it all your way. Big :hugs: Take care of yourself.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato, I know people who have had nasty side effects and that the herbs they were taking didnt do anything just made them feel worse. One lady (a friend of my mum's) saw a guy and it turned out he had no medical knowledge and wasnt trained at all and the herbs he gave her made her really ill he didnt take a medical history or anything like that so just check the credentials if you do go for it. Also I dont like the idea of putting things into your body that you dont necessarily no whats in them. Dont be scared though dont want to scare you.

On the flip side of that I know people who have had a lot of success with just accupuncture (not linked to chinese medicine). Having said that I only know one person whos had accupuncture for fertility but it did work for her.


----------



## heart tree

Good morning ladies. Always so much to catch up on when I wake up! I do acupuncture and have been doing it since I started TTC. I was on the pill for 17 years and it took a very long time to get my cycle regulated. I truly thing acupuncture helped with that. I also took herbs leading up to both of my pregnancies. Interestingly, my acupuncturist hasn't given me any since my last mc. I'm almost afraid to ask why. No, I am afraid to ask why, since I haven't asked. I used to get acupuncture every week, but now go every other week due to cost (my insurance no longer covers it). I went yesterday and I have to say, it is divine. If nothing else, it relaxes me like nothing I've ever felt before. My whole body gets tingly and I'm in a dreamlike state but I feel fully awake. It's like being on an amazing drug, but without the horrible hangover! I don't know that it is doing anything for my fertility, but I love it so much, I can't give it up. I also love the individualized attention I get from her regarding my fertility. We analyze my temp chart, talk about my cycles, talk about this website. She takes everything I say seriously. I love her. Nato, I'm not sure I could wait 3 months. I hope you don't have to bother because you'll get your BFP. I still think it is too early for you to test babe. 

I'm interested to read the article you posted Nato. Will do that later today. I did read somewhere that whole milk is good for the eggs. I also hate milk so instead I have a cup of whole milk yogurt with some fresh fruit every day. I cut back my fish oil when I take baby aspirin. I didn't do that before my last mc, and I fear I might have thinned my blood too much.

Vicky, do you have any thoughts about Conceive Plus? I also bought that and tried it this cycle (but on the wrong days since I got some false positive OPKs). 

Minnie, congrats on AF. The first one is always a relief. Let us know about your test results.

Megg, sorry you are having such a hard time of it right now. This is such a rollercoaster of a journey. I think you'll feel a lot better once AF comes. I'll read your post later today. 

AFM, another high temp today, so I can definitely confirm ovulation. Later than usual, but it happened. 5dpo, and feeling nothing. I know it is too early, but last pregnancy my boobs hurt at 4dpo. I'm not feeling it this cycle, then again, I always feel like this 5dpo! Off to take a shower and get ready for work. I'm sure you're all well into your Wednesday already!

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Lucy! :hugs: I appreciate it! I'll come find you when I'm ready to be positive!

The silver lining is that OH and I have now had a conversation regarding our previously set "limitations" on how long we'd try and what lengths we'd go to. I'll explain... but please understand that these limitations were based on OUR lives and preferences... and not judgments on anyone else's choices.

We had initially said that we'd impose a soft limit at 35... basically, that would be the beginning of the end of our journey, regardless of the outcome. We had imposed a hard limit of 37. That's when we swore we'd give up, even if we hadn't had a single child yet. We had also previously said that we wouldn't be willing to go through IVF... it was just too much to deal with.

Well, I'm happy to say that we've both completely agreed to throw those out the window! We're both in agreement that neither age, nor medical intervention, nor sleet, nor snow... or whatever it is... will stop us! We're ready to go the long haul if necessary! There is some relief there! While I hope more than anything that it doesn't take that long... Its nice to not feel like our trying has an expiration date.

Hearty - That spike is AMAZING! Loving it!!!! :hugs: I will feel better when AF comes... but you'll see when you read the post that this has little/nothing to do with that! :(


----------



## vickyd

Megg first of all, ask any doctor and he will tell you that if you got pregnant once then you WILL BE ABLE TO HAVE KIDS!!! Will it take longer than some other woman, possibly...will you need IVF? who knows? The bottom line is that you have been pregnant and you will again!
As for your friend, ive had the exact same discussion with my best gay mate. They dont get the wanting kids cause its not part of their culture...Mine went as far as to say that wanting to have a biological child is the most selfish desire ever and that if being a mother is what i want i should adopt one of the thousands of abandoned kids out there. I honestly never get upset with him cause again this need is so far removed from their everyday life that they will never get it.

Hearty, another friend of mine has started using conceive plus instead of pre-seed after doing tons of research on it and all its constituents. She said that she found nowhere in the literature a connection to miscarriage or other complications. I will try it as well as soon as i can find it- in greece we only have pre-seed.

Ok all you charters out there enlighten me, does your temp go up before you ovulate or right after?


----------



## msarkozi

Heart Tree - I am the same way. I am 8 DPO and I don't really feel it. Even though there are a few symptoms there, I am thinking it is just PMS. With my last pregnancy, I felt it just before 3 weeks pregnant. I am not going to give up though (until I have AF), and I hope you don't either. 

I actually tested last night, and it was BFN. I could be early yet as well, as my ovulation came later then normal, so I might have the wrong calendar day. Going to wait and see what happens. This waiting sucks!


----------



## meow951

You should get a dip when you OV and then it will shoot up. Although not everyone gets a dip. But if there are 2 distinguishable temperature levels (so post-ov temps are higher than pre temps) then you have ovulated.


----------



## Megg33k

I know you're right, Vicky! Its just SO hard! I know plenty of gay men and women who do want to be parents... desperately! So, the fact that he supports me at all is really a miracle! And, he does! 99% of the time, he's amazing! But, when he's not amazing... He's REALLY not amazing! LOL I'll just have to try and toughen up! Really, any other week, it might have been fine. But I was already SUPER depressed last night... so it was that much worse!

Agreeing that some people see a dip in temp on O day and then the rise the next day, while others don't get the dip. The only universal is that the rise will not happen until after you've ovulated.


----------



## Jenna_1980

Had the ultrasound yesterday - they did both an external and an internal ultrasound (don't think the husband was ready for that one!). The ultrasound tech obvs couldn't tell me anything, but she said the radiologist would read the 'sound that same day and my Dr. would have it today. So hopefully she will ring me up today with some results.

Its waaay to easy to overthink and try to read into the questions the ultrasound tech asked while she was doing the read.

I had 2 what I would consider 'normal' AFs before this abnormal bleeding - so it was totally by surprise. Heavy, clotty and lasted 11-12 days with stabby type pains near my left ovary.

I will keep you guys posted when I hear from my doc. Thank you all for your support! You are all so awesome. :)

Jenna


----------



## Megg33k

It really sounds like a cyst/polyp/some such thing... FX'd that its nothing even remotely serious! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Fingers crossed for your results. Keep us posted. Big:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, well so much for destressing, i cried on the bus on the way home as well as at the acupuncturists. 

I was thinking about the wait - she said 'you know you're not ready yet' and i though this afternoon, bollocks to you, Im as over the mmc as I can be, im upset now because of what i might lose and being scared i cant conceive again, im not so much upset about the past, more about the future i might not have - so how is waiting gonna help that? hmm hmm. 

Hi again Mone my love, brilliant to hear off you at last! sorry about the witch, i hate her. I bet my witch is in cahoots with yours. Im really glad you have some proper action plan treatment sorted. Im scared of killer cells, my sister has those and im terrified i do. The baby aspirin can help reduce them too. Im so mad with that Dr Dickhead, he upset you saying you mightve harmed the pregnancy with aspirin, for you then to be prescribed what he implied mightve caused the last mc ...to stop another happening. Knob. I stopped taking it when you did, but i am so taking it again now. My sister yesterday said its fine with fish oils and said listen to Mr T not the ones with rubbish IVF rates, and then this chinese lady said my circ was poor today so I am right back on it. 

whats the vitamin D for Mone? Im really glad you are sounding so positive, i lovethe sound of your new dr, they will sort you out good and proper - your reserves will be fine, you wouldnt be getting pregnant so much if there werent, thats what i think x

Megg, sorry youre feeling a bit crappy - i hear ya, though. Need expert and 100% right fortune teller. I see you take fish oil and aspirin together, thats just sealed my deal again, i am taking everything now. Sorry you hate taking all the pills, i actually dont mind it, co sit means i'm doing something. They arent drugs (apart from the aspirin) they are good for you, so its good to take them i reckons. Re: your blog, you know this is his stuff, not your stuff dont you? everything he said is about him and how he feels. I also find my friends who dont want children are qute negative about the situation, like id be 'leaving' them if i had a child. Its selfish - we are all selfish to an extent and doesnt mean hes being vindictive, just a bit driven by his internal stuff, rather than yours, inappropriately

and yikes, im already 2 years past your original hard limit.

Vic i thought the same - i thought this morning, no point in me taking chinese herbs alongside a litre of milk, when they dont drink milk in china. I dont have any evidence you have to have the same lifestyle but somehow it makes sense in my head. I was thinking of getting conceive plus next as someone on here mentioned the vitamins and stuff in it - cant go wrong with a vitamin in your fufu

Luce - thanks for the advice, i was supposed to go back after work and youve made me think a bit. Im gonna see a few and see if they diagnose the same and check their qualifications

Thanks hearty, i need someone can trust like you trust yours

mssy you have cracked!! youre as bad as me, 7dpo is waaaay too early 

Jenna - hope that gets sorted very soon


----------



## vickyd

My luvs i think weve all had a pretty stressful and tear filled week, the etrnal optimist in me couldnt resist posing thiis song in hopes we revive some of that PMA!!!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8arvEzHsA8


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - I hope you are feeling better. No one can tell you if you are ready or not, except for you. If you feel you are ready, then that's all that matters. Don't wait if you don't want to. 

And yes, I am horrible.....I have no patience, so the waiting is really killing me. I will try to wait until the weekend before testing


----------



## NatoPMT

its like the blind leading the blind mssy

ahh Vic, we have been a teary mess this week havent we. Everything started so well and all, what with ov and hpt testing time


----------



## msarkozi

hang in there girls! things will get better :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Today is a sad day!! My next door neighbours brought their new born baby home, I see them this morning before work and literally had to hold the tears back, I never thought it would bother me! I just heard the baby crying and had a little cry with Hubby, life is soooo unfair! :( :( :(

Back to TTC - Not sure when I ovulated, but I'm due next Tuesday, boobies are sooo sore and I have loads and I mean LOADS of cm, I try not to read into symtoms anymore but that desparate helpless feeling of wanting to be pregnant is back and has completely knocked me for six, just when I was doing so well!


----------



## msarkozi

sassy - :hugs: it's definitely not easy, and life is definitely not fair. I know from my own experience that it does get easier as the days go on, and it won't bother you as much anymore, but it will still bother you to a point. Just let out your tears, and know that you will be bringing your baby home someday too.


----------



## NatoPMT

oh sassy, that made tears spring into my eyes too.

i cant believe we have to go through this. I dont really understand


----------



## vickyd

I cant even look at a baby lately without bursting into tears, and June is baptism month here in Greece go figure....I have yet to go to one, hubby is running out of excuses so any good ones will be greatly appreciated before Sunday :help:


----------



## Jaymes

Brought tears to my eyes too. :cry: 

:hug: To all of you lovlies who are having a rough day. :hugs:

Feel Better...

This morning I got a positive on my OPK, so FF took away my ovulation. :( I am no longer 5 DPO, and I am going back to testing in July.

Since I couldn't rouse my DH this morning before work, I made Him meet me at home for lunch. I made him a PB&J, (I'm SOOOOOO romantic like that) then made him do the BD... Woo hoo! I guess taking two whole days off (BDing) is all we're going to get this month.

Ha Ha! :haha: I made him.


----------



## heart tree

Lovelies, it sounds like we all need a big, collective, group hug. :hugs: There have been a lot of frustrations and sadness this month in many forms. Is it the moon? What is going on?

Megg, I just read your post. Your friend has no clue, clearly. I hate to generalize, but I find that most of my gay male friends have no clue when it comes to ttc. My brother who is gay, adopted and mulatto (talk about an identity crisis) asks about my efforts to ttc all the time. When I tell him Im not pregnant, he asks if Im done trying. Like I tried, but it didnt work, so hey, I might as well move on! He recently told me that upon deep thought, hes decided that the reason Im motherless (yes he used that term, ouch!) is so that he and I can be a team during family functions (aka, drink together and not have to put a baby down for a nap). I told him that was selfish and I couldnt deal with him talking like that. He had no idea that saying that would be hurtful. I dont know how to make him have a clue, so I just try to ignore his insensitive comments. I know he loves me so I try to just remember that. That being said, Im sorry your friend made you so upset. At least he saw how upset he made you. Maybe hell learn to filter what he says a little more next time.

Nato, sounds like youve had a rough day too. Im right there with you with the age thing. Being told to wait, or being told youre not ready isnt for someone else to decide. It is your decision. Of all the things we dont get to control in ttc, you get to control this one. So listen to your own heart about this. If you decide to do acupuncture, find one who will support you in your decisions, not try to make them for you. Mine has been willing to work with me. One precious thing I learned in my training to be a therapist is to meet the client where they are at. You cant force them to go to a place they arent ready to go. I think the same goes for this acupuncturist. She may be unknowingly trying to push you to a place you arent ready to be. She needs to meet you where you are and come up with a treatment plan that compliments your needs and desires. 

Vicky, I got Conceive plus on Amazon as they dont sell it in the US either. Im going to ditch my pre-seed and use this instead. Also, the other ladies have said it, but once you see 3 days of a temp rise, you have already ovulated. Your temp rises because of a production of progesterone. The progesterone increases directly after ovulation. Also, Vick, could you feign being sick at the last minute on Sunday? I know you had a heat stroke at work. Maybe something along those lines???

Sassy, youve been through so much. I agree with MsArk, let those tears out. With time, it does get a bit easier. But you are right, it is sooooo unfair! 

Jaymie, good work getting the DH to BD! Im thoroughly impressed.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i think you will have a very bright future as a therapist doll, you have this calming effect even on a forum!!!
I managed to secure my conceive plus through a friend in the uk who will be arriving in Athens beginning of July, so ill be ready next cycle. As ive said in previous threads, i have not yet begun temping and charting. The closest ive come to this is by randomly taking my body temp in the evening. In almost all previous cycles i noticed that my temp would go up to 37.2 after ovulation and stay that way until AF. Now this month ive had no ewcm, no pain (which i have pretty much always when i ov) and my temp is low. So im guessing i didnt ov....I will start temping properly next cycle and hopefully make sense of this. I will also arrange the us just to be sure.
I used up all my sick excuses...one more and everyone will think im dying LOL!!!
I have a friend from Canada visiting this week so i think i will use the tour guide excuse, even though shes flying to the islands on Sunday mornng :shhh:

Group hug!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Hi my gorgeous ones :flower:.
wow it seems were all having a shitter of a day today, I've been feeling poop had a headache ALL day & stupid paracetamol wont shift it :growlmad:, also got watering eyes and a snotty nose not to mention my eczema has flared up on my feet (only get it when run down or stressed out) tbh i think im a bit of both. 

Im not feeling as positive today because my boobs dont feel as sore :shrug:. Also my friend in work announced shes 12 weeks pregnant today :cry:, i really shouldnt be jelous its awfull to be like this but i just cant help that gut feeling you get when someone tells you there having a baby, its someone else who has what u want more than anything :cry:

I want to give each & every one of you a massive MASSIVE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Love u girls i really do xxxxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Hearty, i see what you are saying, but in my head, if a dr tells me i need to put my broken arm in a cast to heal, i will do as i am told. I know the herbalist isnt a GP dealing with a broken bone, but im scared shes right

Cazza, this WILL happen, if not this month, next - stay with me on the pma. Do you want me to wave my magic boob hurty wand. Up till now, i havent been jealous as such, but i think it is now jealousy and anger at neighbours and girls at work. I now cant talk to my media officer who was 3 weeks ahead of me.

right back atcha with the bumper love, and to all you girls, youre the only ones who know how i feel. and i can have a snotty face when i type on here, in real life i just make a fool of myself with all the snot

xxx


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I'm excited you are going to try Conceive plus. That makes me feel better using it too. We're going to conceive with our conceive! I don't think you can trust the temps you are taking right now. The fact that you take them in the evening will skew them. If you do them properly next cycle, I highly recommend entering the data onto Fertility Friend. It is free (though you can pay for a more thorough version) and it keeps good records of your temps. Plus they are fun to look at once you've done enough of them and they can be very informative! 

Yeah, don't get so "sick" that you die on your friends. I think the tour guide excuse is a perfect one! You have the right to establish your boundaries. If being around babies is too much, you do not have to expose yourself to it. I'm a firm believer that we're all experiencing some PTSD. I think events like this trigger our trauma. That is not healthy, so do what you can to protect yourself babe.

Cazz, not you too! I'm feeling convinced that the stars aren't aligned or something. Oh, I know all too well that feeling of someone announcing their pregnancy. It gives me anxiety to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up and cry all at once (not a pretty image). Guess what? It's totally ok to feel jealous. I feel jealous and I don't even know her! You feel how you feel. Period. Nothing to feel ashamed about. You could think as many evil thoughts as you want about her and I wouldn't judge you for it. I've thought them all myself at one time or another. It sucks that she's pregnant and you're not, plain and simple. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that today.

KISSES, HUGS and LOVE to everyone today!!!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I'm excited you are going to try Conceive plus. That makes me feel better using it too. We're going to conceive with our conceive! I don't think you can trust the temps you are taking right now. The fact that you take them in the evening will skew them. If you do them properly next cycle, I highly recommend entering the data onto Fertility Friend. It is free (though you can pay for a more thorough version) and it keeps good records of your temps. Plus they are fun to look at once you've done enough of them and they can be very informative! 

Yeah, don't get so "sick" that you die on your friends. I think the tour guide excuse is a perfect one! You have the right to establish your boundaries. If being around babies is too much, you do not have to expose yourself to it. I'm a firm believer that we're all experiencing some PTSD. I think events like this trigger our trauma. That is not healthy, so do what you can to protect yourself babe.

Cazz, not you too! I'm feeling convinced that the stars aren't aligned or something. Oh, I know all too well that feeling of someone announcing their pregnancy. It gives me anxiety to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up and cry all at once (not a pretty image). Guess what? It's totally ok to feel jealous. I feel jealous and I don't even know her! You feel how you feel. Period. Nothing to feel ashamed about. You could think as many evil thoughts as you want about her and I wouldn't judge you for it. I've thought them all myself at one time or another. It sucks that she's pregnant and you're not, plain and simple. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that today.

KISSES, HUGS and LOVE to everyone today!!!


----------



## heart tree

Why oh why do some things post twice??? Sorry about that!

Nato, if you are scared she is right, then maybe she did meet you in the right place. Maybe she did need to offer you a challenge to think about. You need to remember that there is no magic answer. No doctor, herbalist, or anyone else can tell us 100% the proper path to getting us our healthy babies. My doctor encourages my visits to my acupuncturist. My acupuncturist encourages me to talk to my doctor. They don't know each other and don't work together, but they both see the value of the other. Neither hold all of the answers or the solutions in my mind. I think there are benefits to both a western and eastern approach to medicine and we're lucky that we can take advantage of both. After a mc, it is so easy to have doubt about our bodies. Your loss is still so recent and doubt is bound to arise. Again, I would just say to give it some deep thought and really listen to what your heart needs. You also aren't trapped in a decision. You could decide to wait out the three months and then change your mind half way through and start trying again. You always have that right. Or, you could decide to keep trying and then change your mind to stop for 3 months. Listen love, you are in the 2ww right now, so you don't have to make up your mind one way or the other right now. Give it a few days. Talk to your DH. Get opinions from other ladies. And then decide. I'm here to support you in any decision you make. And that's a promise. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - No, I definitely don't think waiting will help that! I know the pills are for my own good... and I'm proud that I choke them down each day. I just get so tired of it. Plus, my gag reflex from awful tasting pills... Its bad. Selenium smells like urine and tastes like it smells... I cannot confirm whether it takes like urine though! And, YES! The things he said are absolutely about him not wanting me to move on to raising a child and leaving him. I know that. But, I couldn't see that last night in the heat of it all! Thank you! :hugs: Forget my hard limit! I have! It was a silly idea! :winkwink:

I imagine the Vitamin D with Mone is likely being taken for a defiency. Most women are Vitamin D deficient!

Sassy - Totally normal, love! :hugs: I'm sorry its been such a hard day.

Hearty - Ouch! That's a bit harsh indeed! :hugs: Damn! As much as I adore gay men, they do cause a lot of heartache in the TTC discussions. I did tell him that his punishment was having to father my children. That stopped him quick! :rofl: It may actually be the moon, now that you mention it!

Cazza - I'm not counting you out yet! The bit about the co-worker would decidedly sting, but so goes life. Don't feel awful about it! :hugs: Hope your boobs start to hurt like the dickens again ASAP!

Loads of love to you all, girls! Thanks for being there... not just for me, but for each other! You're all amazing! Love you bunches and bunches!


----------



## msarkozi

OMG! could things get any worse?! 3.5 weeks ago I lose my baby....tonight, we had to put down my dog of 14 years! I'm an emotional wreck! :(


----------



## heart tree

MsArkozi, I'm so so sorry to hear about your dog. What a terrible day for you! If you feel like posting a picture of your dog, I'd love to see. Take good care honey.

xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Ladies, I'm about to go to bed, but most of you are about to get up and start your Thursday morning. I wanted to wish you all a happier, brighter day today. I hope today is filled with new hope and positivity. Make sure to get a hug from someone today. Hugs always seem to help make a day better. xoxo


----------



## vickyd

msarkozi said:


> OMG! could things get any worse?! 3.5 weeks ago I lose my baby....tonight, we had to put down my dog of 14 years! I'm an emotional wreck! :(

Oh my god im soooo sorry babes.....I really have no words.....


----------



## NatoPMT

Im sorry to hear that mssy - massive hug to you

sorry to start the day off on a negative note hearty, but having slept on it, I think the reason I was so upset yesterday was that I was given an indication to suggest that my mmc wasn&#8217;t bad luck, or a one off, but it might be the start of recurrent mc. 

She told me that my circulation was bad, and it caused the baby to die and if it wasn&#8217;t sorted out, it could happen again. Now this information is not going to leave my head. 

this ttc thing is no fun


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Are you excercising enough Nato? Because I know that can be good for overall circulation...


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> OMG! could things get any worse?! 3.5 weeks ago I lose my baby....tonight, we had to put down my dog of 14 years! I'm an emotional wreck! :(

Oh no, sweetie! That has me in tears just looking at my dog! :cry: I'm SOOOOO sorry!



heart tree said:


> Ladies, I'm about to go to bed, but most of you are about to get up and start your Thursday morning. I wanted to wish you all a happier, brighter day today. I hope today is filled with new hope and positivity. Make sure to get a hug from someone today. Hugs always seem to help make a day better. xoxo

That's lovely! I shall be sure to hug my OH before he goes off to work! And, one for you! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> Im sorry to hear that mssy - massive hug to you
> 
> sorry to start the day off on a negative note hearty, but having slept on it, I think the reason I was so upset yesterday was that I was given an indication to suggest that my mmc wasnt bad luck, or a one off, but it might be the start of recurrent mc.
> 
> She told me that my circulation was bad, and it caused the baby to die and if it wasnt sorted out, it could happen again. *Now this information is not going to leave my head. *
> 
> this ttc thing is no fun

Its SO hard to get that sort of thing out of your head... even if you don't know if its true! I understand! I wish I could take that memory out of your head so you could move forward without the extra worry. Just remember, its not necessarily true! :hugs:

Speaking of things that might or might not be true... A girl who I've come to adore despite only knowing her a short time... Tonight, she told me that she thinks July is going to be REALLY difficult for me... but I'll find out I'm pregnant on or around September 13 and I'll have a boy. Not sure where it came from... but I'll take it!

Didn't I say I'd take anything as a sign at this point? Even a dream or a vision? Well, this is close enough! Btw, I didn't ask for the info!


----------



## Jaymes

Mssy :hug:

NATO :hug: 

Let's get some pma in here. I need it in a major way!


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> Mssy :hug:
> 
> NATO :hug:
> 
> Let's get some pma in here. I need it in a major way!

Ask and ye shall receive?

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4699328796_a2467b0507_b.jpg


----------



## LucyJ

Hello all,

I am so sorry everyone's been having a rough time I wasnt around last night so have just caught up on all posts. 

Cazza - dont give up hope yet. I know babies, pregnant women and someone annoucing they are pregnant is awful I know I just want to run away and hide when I see them so you are allowed to feel anyway you want be kind to yourself.

msarkozi I am so sorry about your dog hope your doing ok.

sassy - thats it totally understandable I'm so sorry you had to deal with that must be so hard for you.

Megg - how are doing today?

Nato I am so sorry you are going through this and it must be so hard not to think about what she said. I wish I could say something to make things better for you. As megg said she may not be right.

Big :hugs: to you all and sending lots of PMA to everyone.


----------



## LucyJ

Megg love your PMA dump truck!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not bad. My friend saying she has a feeling about Sept 13 has given me a bit of free PMA for 3 months! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks everyone! I am going to miss that dog like crazy....he was my second childhood dog, and the only dog that I ever knew to smile!! I think I have managed to attach a picture of him from his earlier days (before he was all grey).....

I hope everyone has a much better day today, and it is full of more positives! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







samsun.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## heart tree

Love the dump truck Megg! I hope your friend is right about Sept. 13!

Nato, you can start the day on a negative note, don't feel sorry babe! Of course you can't get that out of your head! How could you when someone tells you something like that? My acupuncturist insists that what she is doing with the needles and herbs is to promote blood flow to my uterus, in other words, increase my circulation. In her mind, this is the entire point of my sessions. I'm an avid exerciser as well and try to eat lots of hot foods per her recommendation to increase blood flow. And I still had 2 mcs! I agree with Megg, this woman isn't necessarily right. Certainly it could be a possibility and couldn't hurt to try to improve your circulation. I would be so upset if someone told me that too. That is information that is bound to mess with your head for a while. Also like Megg, I wish I could erase it from your memory.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Msarkozi, he's sooo beautiful! I know how sad it is to lose a pet. He is part of the family!! I hope you are ok babe.


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Thanks everyone! I am going to miss that dog like crazy....he was my second childhood dog, and the only dog that I ever knew to smile!! I think I have managed to attach a picture of him from his earlier days (before he was all grey).....
> 
> I hope everyone has a much better day today, and it is full of more positives! :hugs:

OMG! Sobbing at the pic! He's beautiful! I'm so sorry you lost him, sweetie! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Love the dump truck Megg! I hope your friend is right about Sept. 13!
> 
> Nato, you can start the day on a negative note, don't feel sorry babe! Of course you can't get that out of your head! How could you when someone tells you something like that? My acupuncturist insists that what she is doing with the needles and herbs is to promote blood flow to my uterus, in other words, increase my circulation. In her mind, this is the entire point of my sessions. I'm an avid exerciser as well and try to eat lots of hot foods per her recommendation to increase blood flow. And I still had 2 mcs! I agree with Megg, this woman isn't necessarily right. Certainly it could be a possibility and couldn't hurt to try to improve your circulation. I would be so upset if someone told me that too. That is information that is bound to mess with your head for a while. Also like Megg, I wish I could erase it from your memory.

Thanks! That dump truck has come in handy several times, really! LOL I thought we needed it today!

Is it selfish to say that I hope she's right too? Cause I really do! LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Lovely pic msarkozi, he's beautiful!

Megg your totally allowed to hope she's right it's not selfish at all and I hope she is right.

How are you hearty? 

I've had a wobble today really want to test but resisted the urge and have calmed down abit this waiting is seriously messing with my head but I know theres nothing I can do the cards have already been dealt so to speak I can only hope.


----------



## Megg33k

I can hope with you, Lucy! :hugs: For you, I mean... and for me... and for the rest of us!

Btw, sparked my interest when I was asked about where my journal was. I asked and was okay'd to start a new one. Link in siggy! :) Whole sorted TTC story is in there! If any unwanted attention crops up, hit "report post" and IGNORE IT! *nods*


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I hope your friend is right too! 

Hi Lucy! I'm doing ok. No symptoms for me at 6dpo. I really wish my boobs hurt as that is a sure sign for me. Good job resisting the test! You are right, the cards have already been dealt. Nothing we can do at this point to change that, but I sure wish there was something! Like a little magic pill or an extra serving of broccoli. I'd do anything to increase my chances in the 2ww!!

I'm off to work now lovelies. Hope everyone is getting through their day.


----------



## Megg33k

Noooooooo! No work! I'm highly anticipating the birth of a dear BnB friend's baby... I haven't even slept as she txt'd me about going into labor at 3:45am... It's not 11:10am! EEK! I've promised her that I'll sleep soon... but its very difficult when you're so excited for someone!


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - good for you for resisting the urge! I wish I had your willpower! how many DPO are you?


----------



## msarkozi

By the way, thank you to all for allowing me to become part of your group. This place gives me the support I need, and you ladies make me feel so much better! Thanks, you are a wonderful bunch of women :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> By the way, thank you to all for allowing me to become part of your group. This place gives me the support I need, and you ladies make me feel so much better! Thanks, you are a wonderful bunch of women :hugs:

Aww! I, for one, am happy to have you here! I love that you've found the support you need in this group! I've actually really come to enjoy the group too... Its much more than just another testing thread! :flower:


----------



## LucyJ

Totally agree Megg this is a great place to be you girls are fab. :flower:

msarkozi you are very welcome its good to have you here. This is a great place for support and its good to know your not alone I know it helps me. :hugs:

I am about 11 dpo msarkozi. Getting lots of cramping today period like pain so wondering if thats a sign that I'm going to start early I'm hoping not! Its such a confusing time the TWW. :shrug:


----------



## cazza22

Evening gorgeous girls :hugs:

Wow we have been through a rough patch these past 2 days havent we, I dont really know where to start.

Hearty, Nato, Megg, Luce, Thanks for your positivity and comforting words. I love being on here with u girls coz i can just be totally honest when feeling shit, we all can & its fab so a massive THANK YOU for that :friends::friends:

Msarkozi i am soooooooooo sorry about ur gorgeous dog babe :cry:, i have 2 dogs and i can totally imagine how u must be feeling, i dread the day i have to bid farewell to my loyal fur babies :cry:. I hope ur holding up ok hun were all here for u sweet.

Nato:- I know what she said has stuck in your mind & i really wish she wouldnt have tbh, i dont think any good can come from being told stuff about fertility etc when ur in a vulnerable state like u are, Like we all are for that matter. Thats the reason why i will not go and see a psychic or have any kind of reading, i just dont want to know anything negative, lifes too short & i worry enough as it is without someone adding to it. Some people might say im walking round with blinkers on but oh well id rather that.
Please try not take it to heart babe ur sooooooooooo gonna be a mum & very very soon :hugs:. Did you resist testing today?? Did you say AF was due Saturday?? i cant remember :wacko:. im gonna test Saturday morning aaaaggghhhhh so scared, my AF is due Monday Tuesday next week.

Hearty:- How are you babe?? Are you like 6/7dpo now?? any symptoms chick? I really hope so :thumbup:. I know i had loads to say but i read the posts an hour ago (got sidetracked hhahaha) & now cant remember what i wanted to say :haha:. I'll re-read in a min lol!! Hope ur day @ work wasnt too bad hun?

Luce, WELL DONE for resisting hunybun. God we have some will power this month, i dont know whats got into me hahahaha!!!! I've usually pissed on at least 10 sticks by now lol!!. What are your symptoms huny?? :hugs:

Meggles ur PMA Truck really did put a HUGE smile on my face so thanks for that hun :thumbup:. I hope ur feeling a bit better than yesterday. You had a real shocker there didnt you sweet, its always hard hearing stuff from the people closest to us, my cousin said "you know like cant carry babies, i will have one for you, i'll be the oven" she said it with the best intentions @ heart bless her, but that 1st comment about me not being able to carry my own baby, seriously was like someone booted me in the stomach i felt sick. I told her that no matter what i wont give up and will be massive Fat & pregnant one day & when im puking in the morning i'll be waving my hands up in the air like i just dont care screaming WHOOP WHOOP :haha: Cant wait for the morning sickness bring.... it.... on!!!!!!!!!!!.

I hope everyone else is ok :thumbup:. 

Lets get this thread upbeat again hey girls :happydance::happydance:.

Lov ya's xxxxxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Caz! I was :rofl: reading that bit about WHOOP WHOOP to morning sickness! You put a massive smile on my face! :hugs: Thank you!!!

I am upbeat today! There's not any happiness quite like the happiness of being absolutely ecstatic for someone you love! I'm so excited right now!!! I'm fucking crying and smiling at the same time... all the good shit that we forget about some days!!!


----------



## msarkozi

LucyJ said:


> Totally agree Megg this is a great place to be you girls are fab. :flower:
> 
> msarkozi you are very welcome its good to have you here. This is a great place for support and its good to know your not alone I know it helps me. :hugs:
> 
> I am about 11 dpo msarkozi. Getting lots of cramping today period like pain so wondering if thats a sign that I'm going to start early I'm hoping not! Its such a confusing time the TWW. :shrug:

I hope not for you too. Everyone deserves some happiness this month, and positive results. Keeling my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LucyJ

Caz I dont know if I'm getting symptoms or if they are all in my mind plus I also sometimes think my body is messing me!! :shrug:

I had a strange one day of spotting on and off with some slight cramping about 5/6 dpo. My skin has flared up really badly. I think my boobs are slightly swollen but not sure and sometime I think they hurt but that might be because I keep poking them :haha: I made my husband look at them and he thinks the nipples looked darked but who knows. The only other strange thing thats happened is last night after seeing an advert for bertolli olive oil spread, I really fancied a piece of brown bread with it on and so had it, it tasted so good the strange thing is I dont eat butter or spreads at all in fact if its in a sandwich normally it make me want to puke but didnt this time so that seemed weird. On the flip side I've had some cramping today so wondered if maybe my period is going to start early, oh its so confusing :shrug: I'm due on next tuesday I think!


----------



## cazza22

LOL glad i made u smile Megg that was my intention sweet :thumbup:. & buzzin ur feeling so upbeat & emotions are clearly running hugh up in ur Crib babe excitement....forward slash..... Cry.......forward slash....... smiling from ear to ear & ROFL!!! us women and our multi tasking we can even multi task our emotions "BEAT THAT MALE RACE" :haha:. 

Luce i dont think we would have strong symptoms yet anyway would we?? think we'll be like 10dpo if we got a positive on Sunday maximum 11dpo. Ive never ovulated this late in the month b4 so it feels dead weird, i would usually be 13-14dpo. I've been having headaches for 3 days straight :growlmad: its been so bad. My main one is my boobs they are on & off sore but more sore than not iykwim hahaha!! I cant go off my CM because of my progesterone pessaries but im flooding down there its mingin :haha: eeewwwwww sounds horrid :blush:.
Im hoping i get more symptoms over tomorrow so i feel more confident testing on Saturday morning (Scared as shit for BFN). I hope u get loadsa symptoms too sweet cheeks :hugs: Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Oh and PS thats a weird one with the Bertoli? Early cravings my dear!!! I hope so xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi my lovelies you have been busy little bees today haven't ya

right, today im feeling a bit better, i have decided to go to another practice and get another opinion, and that mebbes that one was a bit suspect in their intentions. Also, their advertising was putting right skin conditions and hormone imbalances amongst a massive list of other things, so why'd the female doctor have a moustache and her interpreter have a patch of eczema under her chin. 

I have joined a gym (been going 4 swimming whole times a week cesca), stopped smoking, and am taking aspirin so i am improving my circulation. Thanks for your comments on that hearty, i am gonna get some cayenne pepper too xx

Thanks megg - im sure we could dislodge and knock the memory free with a little conk on the head. Oo at a May baby - a Mayby, if you will. 

Ok universe, i accept your apology, espec seeing as i might well still have a backlog of unpaid karma. 

Luce - If she's right, i cant afford stupid acupuncture fees so lets pretend she's wrong. No one will ever know. 

Im with you girls on the symptom spotting, its s hard not to whatever dpbloodyo you are. The waiting is a nightmare. I might go to bed for 2 weeks for my next wait. Thats how i stopped smoking, i just went to sleep for a week. Im due tomorrow Caz, i was actually due yesterday and i had period pains last night and had to take painkillers, but af never came and 14dpo is tomorrow. I will get my pom poms out for saturday - we are relying on you last section of the month testers now. Youd better not run off and leave us with your spangly new bfp. We should start a TTCLA pregnancy thread so those with bfps cant ever leave. 

My sore boobs are not so sore now either - i think it was all in my head - i was having a phantom pregnancy like the horse at the farm next to my house in 1979. I haven't tested today, every time i get the urge to, i get a neg test out of the bin and remind myself why i dont want to do another test. I'm so over negative tests. 

luce, might be implantation cramping!! you and cazza have will made of iron. I have will made of candyfloss. 

mssy, your dog is gorgeous, i heart retrievers - im sorry you had to say goodbye to him. We're happy to have you of course. You have to get a disco testers sig though, or else. 

Hearty - 6dpo is too early for boobs to hurt though, they couldnt start hurting until after implantation. And after the extra helping of broccoli. 

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Mayby! Love it! :rofl: Good for you not testing, btw! :hugs: Stay strong!


----------



## msarkozi

NatoPMT said:


> mssy, your dog is gorgeous, i heart retrievers - im sorry you had to say goodbye to him. We're happy to have you of course. You have to get a disco testers sig though, or else.
> 
> xx

Thanks!! he was a beautiful/amazing dog! lol! point me in the direction of the disco tester sig and consider it done:)

sending positive vibes your way:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

[*img]https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg[*/img]

Just remove the *'s and put it in your siggy! :) I don't have room! :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AF is coming :cry: :bfn: cramping and spotting low firm open cervix! :cry:


----------



## vickyd

Ruskiegirl said:


> AF is coming :cry: :bfn: cramping and spotting low firm open cervix! :cry:

Cramping is also a sign of pregnancy, as for the low firm cervix ive said it before its not an indication, if ya dont believe me check out Nato's siggy!!!
think positive!

Ok irony at its best, this morning got some ewcm which made me happy but i thought it would go away as it did a couple days ago...NO its really here!!! now its really here like i havent seen it in months...im getting ov pains so today would be the day to bd...But here it goes...Hubby has a massive cyst on his tooth, is swollen like a freak and keeps moaning in pain!!!! Im trying to charm him to bed but i dont see it happening ladies!!!! What a waste of good ewcm and ov....:wacko::wacko::wacko:
On to July, heave ho!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Vic fill him up with painkillers and jump him:haha: yay to ewcm hope you managed to charm into bed!! 

Seriously that sucks hope your OH is alright. Must be something in the water my hubby came home from work early as he had cracked his tooth in half off he went to the dentist and hour later he came back all numb and swollen poor love.


----------



## LucyJ

Rustisgirl dont give it up yet it may not come!


----------



## vickyd

LucyJ said:


> Vic fill him up with painkillers and jump him:haha: yay to ewcm hope you managed to charm into bed!!
> 
> Seriously that sucks hope your OH is alright. Must be something in the water my hubby came home from work early as he had cracked his tooth in half off he went to the dentist and hour later he came back all numb and swollen poor love.

Maybe i should just sedate him :rofl::rofl:
Although that might hinder performance!!! 
To be honest im so happy that i got my ewcm, that even if im out this month it doesnt bother me :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Hi babes. Im slacking a bit with work. Went to a meeting, then went shopping and bought new clothes. Now Im at home, supposed to be working, but catching up with you all instead! 

Msa, so happy to have you here. I agree with Nato, add that disco siggy or else!

Lucy, the first time I was pregnant I had AF cramps. I was convinced AF was coming any second. She never did. I dont know, I just have a good feeling about this one for you!

Cazza, love the PMA for morning sickness! I feel the same way. Bring it on! You seem like you are doing a bit better today. Im so glad. I think Lucy hasnt tested yet because she wants the gold medal I gave you. You both are doing a great job resisting!

Meggles, did your friend have her baby yet? Have you gotten any sleep?

Lucy/Nato, I was getting worried about you, we hadnt heard from you in a bit. You sound like you are in a better place. I agree, get another opinion. The doc shouldnt have a moustache! LOL! I think you might be up for a gold medal too. No testing today! Im proud of you! I hate negative tests which is why I dont do tests often. It ruins my day. I think some of Luce and Cazzs iron is wearing off on youor beating you down..but hey, its working! Like I said to Lucy.1, cramps could be a good thing. Im still holding out hope for you!

Ruskie, I hope the witch stays away! Keep us posted.

Vicky, I was hoping to hear that you jumped your man! Why does the universe do things like this to us?? Since I ovd late this cycle, it looks like Im going to Ov on the day after I leave my DH for a vacation. So irritating!

AFM, yes, Im 6dpo and I know it is too early for symptoms, but I want them anyway!!! My DH was kidding around last night and sticking out his stomach really far. It looked like he was pregnant. He said jokingly are you bummed that Im pregnant and youre not? The second he said it, he looked at me in terror as he realized that it was an awful thing to say. I started bawling! He kept saying what an awful husband he was and he couldnt believe he said that. He was trying to be self-deprecating but instead it made me feel like my non-pregnant state was being rubbed in my face. He truly felt horrible. So, I made him do all the dishes and let me watch So You Think You Can Dance on tv. If nothing else, we have to milk these opportunities for everything we can!

Heres to milking it! (with a chocolate chip cookie too)


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Maybe i should just sedate him :rofl::rofl:
> Although that might hinder performance!!!
> To be honest im so happy that i got my ewcm, that even if im out this month it doesnt bother me :happydance:

That's the spirit Vicky! Give him a sedative and Viagra! 

I agree, the ewcm is super exciting in and of itself (having ewcm envy). Though if hot doc says not to worry, I'm not going to worry!


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl: im supposed to be doing my essay so kindly refrain from making me laugh and giving me excuses to not do my essay

that is directed at Vic and Hearty


----------



## heart tree

I proudly take blame for making you laugh! I like laughing Nato! She makes me smile! But I can't take proper blame for your weakness in coming back to the site when you should be writing an essay. What is the topic? I hope something exiting like the positive effect psychoanalysis has on ewcm or a discussion of cognitive behavioral therapy vs. solution based therapy when dealing with the 2ww!


----------



## LucyJ

:rofl::rofl: you girls are great. Glad to here your smiling nato hope you get your essay done, when is it for?


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Maybe i should get dh to do my dishes as punishment for not being ready steady go!!!!! Hearty that was soooo well played, milk it till theres nothing left i say!!!

Nato get back to work or ill have to come over there and digger deep you over the head with your text book...!!! All this ewcm is making me dyslexic :rofl::rofl:

My new cunning plan is to take the plyers and skillfully remove his tooth while simultaneously shooting him up with a mix of vicodin/viagra :gun::gun:


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Maybe i should just sedate him :rofl::rofl:
> Although that might hinder performance!!!
> To be honest im so happy that i got my ewcm, that even if im out this month it doesnt bother me :happydance:
> 
> That's the spirit Vicky! Give him a sedative and Viagra!
> 
> I agree, the ewcm is super exciting in and of itself (having ewcm envy). Though if hot doc says not to worry, I'm not going to worry!Click to expand...

My ewcm was the basic clue i had that i was ov, thats why its soooo important to me (ok wacko worshiping the ewcm hmmm)!!! If i manage the temping and charting i will relax about the ewcm...My new obsession will become the thermometer :dohh:


----------



## LucyJ

> My new cunning plan is to take the plyers and skillfully remove his tooth while simultaneously shooting him up with a mix of vicodin/viagra

:rofl: you should wear some sort of outfit :ninja: so he doesnt see you coming.

We have some cunning girls on tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

First ewcm, then temping and charting. It's a slippery slope Vic. I imagine that slope being slippery due to all the ewcm. 

Remember that when you temp, it doesn't tell you that you've ovulated until after you've actually ovulated. So, the ewcm says you are about to Ov or are Ov'ing. The temps confirm that you've ov'd so you don't have to keep pressuring your man when he has medical issues and isn't feeling sexy. 

Though, the pliers/vicodin/viagra route may be the way to go right now! I wonder if hot doc would approve?


----------



## Allie84

msarkozy, I'm so sorry about your dog! :( I know what you are going through. We had to put my cat of 14 years down last month about 2 weeks after my MC. I still think about my kittie Zeffie every day. He was a member of the family. When they say it rains it pours, they are right, huh? :hugs: to you.

Nato, I haven't been able to read the whole thread but in my opinion don't listen AT ALL to what a 'psychic' said. I have a friend who used to follow that kind of stuff and the psychic she saw back in the day was wrong about everything! Once when I had my palm read on vacation in California the guy told me I was going to have 5 divorces...ha! I'm still in my first marriage with no plans to divorce.... I think the same goes with the Jenny Renny readings, they help when they are positive because they give you a PMA which helps with conceiving but when they are negative there is no reason they will be 'right.' 

Hope everyone is having a good day. I'm feeling stressed right now because I have no idea when/if I ovulated and I thought it was a week ago but now I'm getting yello ewcm? And I've never seen _that_ before so I'm kind of weirded out. At the beginning of the month I told myself it was no big deal to track this month but now I'm wishing i knew what was going on with my body. And I don't feel pregnant like I did last time. 

Take care everyone!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, yellow ewcm? Are you sure it isn't an infection? That sounds a bit strange. Why do you think you O'd a week ago? How long have you been having the yellow ewcm? I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im 100 % sure this is AF its turnning into a light flow but im not going to mark it as light until tom cause its not quite there yet . Hopefully i can get some :sex: in before i go camping on the 4th of july weekend cause that would be my next ovulation time lol


----------



## heart tree

LucyJ said:


> :rofl: you should wear some sort of outfit :ninja: so he doesnt see you coming.
> 
> We have some cunning girls on tonight!! :happydance:

I like the outfit idea Lucy. Maybe a sexy ninja!

Ruskie, July will be your month! Hope you get some good lovin' before the 4th of July weekend! It's never much fun to BD in a tent. All those sticks poking into you and bugs biting your bare parts! It always sounds like a good idea until you're doing it. Then it just feels uncomfortable.


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to say a quick hello! :wave: Friend had her baby at 5:01 Eastern time! I'm on :cloud9: for her! Yes... I got SOME sleep... Never been so happy to be woken up!!! :happydance:


----------



## cazza22

Awwwww congrats to Meggs Mate  give baba a snuggle from us x

Night night girls im off to the land of nod where make believe preggo bellys happen & giant FRERs chase me n shit hahahaha!!!

Lov ya's Lot's like Jelly Tots ;-) xxxxxxxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I sure hope so if My jenny renny reading is right i get pregnant in july with a :bfp: in august so FX here ! GL Ladies hope you all get your :bfp: this cycle:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I could... but she's too far away! I probably won't meet her little one until August! I've never even met her... just love her to bits though! 

Night, Caz! :hugs: Sleep well! Sweet dreams!


----------



## msarkozi

Just catching up on the threads, and you girls are funny! Thanks for making me laugh.....take a note of the new sig:)


----------



## Megg33k

GORGEOUS! The sig looks good on you! :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like a good plan to me Ruskie! 

Night night Caz, sweet preggo dreams.

Msark, glad you are laughing, it's the only thing that keeps me sane sometimes. The sig looks delicious on you!

Megg, congrats to your friend. Maybe she can rub off on us!


----------



## lynne192

had my lap and dye yesterday but feeling god damn awful.... wrote a post but can't be bothered re-typing so if anyone wants to know what happened please check out my other thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ke-bleed-agony-after-lap-dye.html#post5807592


----------



## heart tree

lynne192 said:


> had my lap and dye yesterday but feeling god damn awful.... wrote a post but can't be bothered re-typing so if anyone wants to know what happened please check out my other thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ke-bleed-agony-after-lap-dye.html#post5807592

Oh sweetie, I just read your other thread. I can't believe how much pain you are going through! I had such high hopes that you would be walking around today and getting on with life. I wish I had any sort of insight into your pain, but I don't. I hope it goes away immediately!


----------



## lynne192

just feeling mega rough thought this would be a walk in the park but seems body has different ideas glad its over with but really not having a good time my bp is still really low


----------



## Megg33k

lynne192 said:


> had my lap and dye yesterday but feeling god damn awful.... wrote a post but can't be bothered re-typing so if anyone wants to know what happened please check out my other thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ke-bleed-agony-after-lap-dye.html#post5807592

Oh, sweetie! I just read! That's AWFUL! :hugs: I wish so much that the pain would go away for you! I've not had it done, so I can't speak about what it should be like... but I've not heard of it being like that before! :(


----------



## lynne192

seems noone has i have soooooo much bad luck :( can't sleep cause the pain :(


----------



## msarkozi

Lynne - I hope you are feeling better soon! Take care of yourself and try to get some rest


----------



## lynne192

thanks gutted at results and at the pain :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

After reading your thread lynne im not even sure if i want to have this done now. I was going to ask for one since its been so long since i had a full term pregnancy or one that stuck past 7 weeks now i dont know if i could handle it im not a big pain taker myself. I hope you get feeling better soon:hugs:


----------



## lynne192

you'll be fine its just me bad luck.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... sweetie... We've all been so focused on the pain that no one mentioned the result much. I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

its alright hun i feel i desever both the pain and the results, talking to my ex at the moment and i feel such a cow.


----------



## Megg33k

OH EM GEE! If that's how he's making you feel, then STOP TALKING TO HIM RIGHT THIS INSTANT! You deserve NEITHER! No, no, no! *slaps your hand* That is UNACCEPTABLE! You're absolutely lovely! I'll hear nothing of it! :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

he's not, long story basically i am a slut and got pregnant with my ex before him while me and him were on a break but we thought my son was his, since finding out he wasn't i have been extremely guilty.


----------



## lynne192

plus not talked to him in about a year my friend is friends with him and because its my son's third birthday on tuesday he wanted to talk to me.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think that makes you deserving of pain or bad news! We've all done things that we might be proud of or would do differently if we could go back. However, they serve to shape us into (most often) better people. We'd be nothing without out pasts. Embrace it and learn to forgive yourself. Its hard, I've had to do it. But, it feels tons better once you do! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> First ewcm, then temping and charting. It's a slippery slope Vic. I imagine that slope being slippery due to all the ewcm.
> 
> Remember that when you temp, it doesn't tell you that you've ovulated until after you've actually ovulated. So, the ewcm says you are about to Ov or are Ov'ing. The temps confirm that you've ov'd so you don't have to keep pressuring your man when he has medical issues and isn't feeling sexy.
> 
> Though, the pliers/vicodin/viagra route may be the way to go right now! I wonder if hot doc would approve?

Hmmm your description of chrting and temping sounds confusinggggg!!! 
By the way i managed to bd last night WOOHOO!!! no plyers involved or ninja costumes (although i like the idea Lucy, maybe will buy one anyway just to spice it up!!!!). I was sitting beside him on the couch, he was cupping his cheek like a big sissy so i thought its now or never.....! So i pulled down his shorts and it only took a few min of os and he was good to go!!!! 
I still have ewcm and ov pains so could be that im ov today instead of yesterday, god i wish i temped.....

Lynne i responded to your thread in the long term trying to conceive, but just wanna send you massive hugs:hugs::hugs: and please stop thinking you did anything to deserve this pain and result, guilt is the most useless of all emotions...

Well im off to work, hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## lynne192

Megg33k said:


> I don't think that makes you deserving of pain or bad news! We've all done things that we might be proud of or would do differently if we could go back. However, they serve to shape us into (most often) better people. We'd be nothing without out pasts. Embrace it and learn to forgive yourself. Its hard, I've had to do it. But, it feels tons better once you do! :hugs:

thanks don't think i agree on not deserving it but nothing i can do to change the hand i'm delt.


----------



## MinnieMone

Nato sweetie, I think it's a good idea for you to get a second opinion re the chinese herbalist, I would take what they said with a big dose of salt. 

I went through a phase when I was travelling in Thailand where I tried (and believed) everything, cupping, iris reading, reiki, raw food, no eating (for 10 days!!), enemas, you name it I did it.... I even did of workshop on constellation therapy where you enacted one of the groups past lives and I ended up as the woman's dead spirit granny and another on 'womb cleansing'. I kid you not. It was a really f*cked up time for me, but I needed it then as I was in such a bad place, but looking back now I can see that I was just searching for anything and everything to try and stop feeling sad. 

you need to find someone who you feel comfortable with (like counselling, one will suit one person whereas another might not feel right). No type of alternative therapy should make you feel bad, and a good practioner I believe would never have said what that woman said to you. A good alternative therapist would never feed off your fear. How the heck does she know that poor circulation caused your miscarriage, that makes me very cross. (cross face here).

Out of everything I tried, reiki was the most healing for me, and it might be something you could try. The Reiki Master I see in Bangkok told me to take out my belly button ring which I had had for about 15 years, he said it was blocking the energy through to my stomach and womb. He also told me take off all my silver/gold jewellery at night as that too was blocking all kinds of channels. It does seem strange that I fall pregnant the next year after all those years with nada.

anyway am rambling.... hope you feel better today.

PMA to everyone else too. I think July is going to be a good month. FX'd.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> First ewcm, then temping and charting. It's a slippery slope Vic. I imagine that slope being slippery due to all the ewcm.
> 
> Remember that when you temp, it doesn't tell you that you've ovulated until after you've actually ovulated. So, the ewcm says you are about to Ov or are Ov'ing. The temps confirm that you've ov'd so you don't have to keep pressuring your man when he has medical issues and isn't feeling sexy.
> 
> Though, the pliers/vicodin/viagra route may be the way to go right now! I wonder if hot doc would approve?
> 
> Hmmm your description of chrting and temping sounds confusinggggg!!!
> By the way i managed to bd last night WOOHOO!!! no plyers involved or ninja costumes (although i like the idea Lucy, maybe will buy one anyway just to spice it up!!!!). I was sitting beside him on the couch, he was cupping his cheek like a big sissy so i thought its now or never.....! So i pulled down his shorts and it only took a few min of os and he was good to go!!!!
> I still have ewcm and ov pains so could be that im ov today instead of yesterday, god i wish i temped.....
> 
> Lynne i responded to your thread in the long term trying to conceive, but just wanna send you massive hugs:hugs::hugs: and please stop thinking you did anything to deserve this pain and result,* guilt is the most useless of all emotions...*
> 
> Well im off to work, hope you all have a great day!!!Click to expand...

Truer words were never typed! 

Btw, start temping now so you can get used to it, just in case you need to next cycle (not that you'll have a next cycle, as you're getting a BFP this time)! At best, you might get to see one low temp with a spike that sort of does show ov, iykwim? At worst, you'll be a pro before you need it again!



lynne192 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I don't think that makes you deserving of pain or bad news! We've all done things that we might be proud of or would do differently if we could go back. However, they serve to shape us into (most often) better people. We'd be nothing without out pasts. Embrace it and learn to forgive yourself. Its hard, I've had to do it. But, it feels tons better once you do! :hugs:
> 
> thanks don't think i agree on not deserving it but nothing i can do to change the hand i'm delt.Click to expand...

Aww... Didn't you get the memo? I'm always right, sweetie! So, just get those thoughts out of your head! :hugs: (Hoping that came through as subtle humor rather than blatant bitchiness!)


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> Nato sweetie, I think it's a good idea for you to get a second opinion re the chinese herbalist, I would take what they said with a big dose of salt.
> 
> I went through a phase when I was travelling in Thailand where I tried (and believed) everything, cupping, iris reading, reiki, raw food, no eating (for 10 days!!), enemas, you name it I did it.... I even did of workshop on constellation therapy where you enacted one of the groups past lives and I ended up as the woman's dead spirit granny and another on 'womb cleansing'. I kid you not. It was a really f*cked up time for me, but I needed it then as I was in such a bad place, but looking back now I can see that I was just searching for anything and everything to try and stop feeling sad.
> 
> you need to find someone who you feel comfortable with (like counselling, one will suit one person whereas another might not feel right). No type of alternative therapy should make you feel bad, and a good practioner I believe would never have said what that woman said to you. A good alternative therapist would never feed off your fear. How the heck does she know that poor circulation caused your miscarriage, that makes me very cross. (cross face here).
> 
> Out of everything I tried, reiki was the most healing for me, and it might be something you could try. The Reiki Master I see in Bangkok told me to take out my belly button ring which I had had for about 15 years, he said it was blocking the energy through to my stomach and womb. He also told me take off all my silver/gold jewellery at night as that too was blocking all kinds of channels. It does seem strange that I fall pregnant the next year after all those years with nada.
> 
> anyway am rambling.... hope you feel better today.
> 
> PMA to everyone else too. I think July is going to be a good month. FX'd.

I never remove my jewelry! Hmm... Food for thought!


----------



## vickyd

I have no jewlery....:rofl::rofl::rofl: 
seriously ive even lost my wedding ring :dohh:

Yeah and Megg is always right, and not just saying that cause she said im gonna have a bfp this month :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Vicky! That's as good a reason as any, yeah?

I sleep in my wedding ring and a necklace! Hmm... Perhaps I shouldn't?


----------



## vickyd

Look you said id get a bfp so thats that ok????? Ill track you down if a get a bfn and strangle you with your necklace... Wearing my ninja gear!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Yes, ma'am! I DID say it, and I AM always right! So, it can't possibly be untrue. Although, I curious about the ninja outfit! I'd love to see it, but if its a proper ninja outfit then we wouldn't see you at all, would we?

P.S. If you ever decide to strangle me with my necklace, please treat the pendant well! I do love it!


----------



## lynne192

lynne192 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I don't think that makes you deserving of pain or bad news! We've all done things that we might be proud of or would do differently if we could go back. However, they serve to shape us into (most often) better people. We'd be nothing without out pasts. Embrace it and learn to forgive yourself. Its hard, I've had to do it. But, it feels tons better once you do! :hugs:
> 
> thanks don't think i agree on not deserving it but nothing i can do to change the hand i'm delt.Click to expand...

Aww... Didn't you get the memo? I'm always right, sweetie! So, just get those thoughts out of your head! :hugs: (Hoping that came through as subtle humor rather than blatant bitchiness!)[/QUOTE]

hey hun its alright its just my burden to bear.


----------



## vickyd

My ninja disguise!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: If you're a true ninja, you'd be the other person in the photo. What other person, you ask? EXACTLY! :winkwink:


----------



## msarkozi

Good Morning Ladies...here is to hoping for a great day, and a great weekend for everyone:)


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, nice work on the BD'ing last night. That is extremely impressive given his tooth! That is a hilarious ninja costume! Not very sexy though.

Sorry to confuse you about temping. Tell me what confused you and I (or someone else) can help clear it up. Megg is right, you might want to start now just to get used to it and get in the habit. 

How is everyone else doing? Kind of quiet here today. Hope everyone is having a great Friday.


----------



## heart tree

Hey ladies, Jaymes is having a tough time of it. She posted in her journal. https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/335524-hoping-sticky-one.html If you go to page 6, you'll see her most updated post. Just wanted to give you a heads up in case you wanted to send her some lovin'.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty you were not confusing, its just that i realised that i have to be disiplined while i chart, which is not one of my strong points LOL!!!
I dont have a BB thermometer, do you think i should definately use one or is a regular one ok??
On a very positive note, i left work at 6.15 which is a first for me as usually i leave after 8 and i was thinking man i have sooo much housework to do....I open the door and i find a 100% spotless house as well as a nice roast vegetable and salmon dinner prepared for me!!!! I almost fainted as this has been my biggest desire for ever!!! Turns out my mom wanted to help out the baby making process so she took the day off work to help me relax!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!!!

Merkel is the number one ninja/secret agent that ever existed!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Vic what a lovely thing for your mum to do thats so sweet.

Ok girls I am freaking out I've lost my pma dont think this will be my month now have had some pinkish cm! On top of that I've just found out that I've got an interview for a job I've just applied for the interview is next thursday and its a whole day I've got to teach a half hr lesson, fill out an A4 sheet of questions, then have a formal interview with the head and two governors then finally I have to assess a piece of work to say what level the child is working at and what the next steps should be. I need to be there at 9am the day should finish at 4pm I know this isnt to do with TTC but I'm so scared/nervous plus really thought I might be pregnant and now I'm not so sure. :help::help:


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd said:


> Hearty you were not confusing, its just that i realised that i have to be disiplined while i chart, which is not one of my strong points LOL!!!
> I dont have a BB thermometer, do you think i should definately use one or is a regular one ok??
> On a very positive note, i left work at 6.15 which is a first for me as usually i leave after 8 and i was thinking man i have sooo much housework to do....I open the door and i find a 100% spotless house as well as a nice roast vegetable and salmon dinner prepared for me!!!! I almost fainted as this has been my biggest desire for ever!!! Turns out my mom wanted to help out the baby making process so she took the day off work to help me relax!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!!!
> 
> Merkel is the number one ninja/secret agent that ever existed!!!

Vicky - that is so awesome of your mom to do that for you. What a great feeling that must have been to walk home into that. Can you send her my way please?? :)


----------



## msarkozi

LucyJ said:


> Vic what a lovely thing for your mum to do thats so sweet.
> 
> Ok girls I am freaking out I've lost my pma dont think this will be my month now have had some pinkish cm! On top of that I've just found out that I've got an interview for a job I've just applied for the interview is next thursday and its a whole day I've got to teach a half hr lesson, fill out an A4 sheet of questions, then have a formal interview with the head and two governors then finally I have to assess a piece of work to say what level the child is working at and what the next steps should be. I need to be there at 9am the day should finish at 4pm I know this isnt to do with TTC but I'm so scared/nervous plus really thought I might be pregnant and now I'm not so sure. :help::help:

Lucy - that sounds stressful just reading it. What kind of job is that for? I wish you the best of luck on your interview, and just remember to take a deep breath! I am sure you will do wonderful:)

About the pinkish cm, maybe it's just from implantation?


----------



## LucyJ

Its for a part time teaching post working with 8 and 9 year olds I normally teach little ones 4 -6 but have worked with slightly older children I am so nervous its the assessment part of it that worries me the most that and I hate interviews I get so nervous which is silly as I can stand up in front of a class of children and teach them. At the moment I'm working as a supply teacher (not been a lot of work around) so teach in different schools and different year groups.


----------



## vickyd

Luce the fact that you got called in for an interview is a good source of PMA on its own. Someone was impressed with your work and thats something to be proud of any day of the week! I think you should get the PMA rolling and rock the interview!!!!

Msarkozi my mom truely is a gem!!! Im thankful everyday for my family and hope that me and DH become as good parents as mine are... I can lend her out ...for a fee ofcourse....its tough for us greeks at the mo, so ya know!!!


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I just read in a magazine that when you go on an interview, remember, they aren't there to rip you to shreds or make you feel bad. They are interviewing you with the hopes that you are perfect for the position. I've done a lot of interviewing and hiring and believe me, the majority of resumes that come in are crap. The fact that you got an interview already says that you are right for this job. Now it is just up to you to knock their socks off. Go in there with confidence. Do some research ahead of time and get yourself prepared. Have a few stock answers ready to go. In my field, I always get asked what theoretical backgrounds I work with. I make sure to always have that answer handy in case I get asked. The interview is only a small blink of an eye in your very long and fruitful life. You can do it! 

Not sure what to say about the pink cm, but I hope it is implantation!

Vicky, I want your mom too! She could do a world tour for the B&B girls!


----------



## msarkozi

LucyJ said:


> Its for a part time teaching post working with 8 and 9 year olds I normally teach little ones 4 -6 but have worked with slightly older children I am so nervous its the assessment part of it that worries me the most that and I hate interviews I get so nervous which is silly as I can stand up in front of a class of children and teach them. At the moment I'm working as a supply teacher (not been a lot of work around) so teach in different schools and different year groups.

The best of luck to you Lucy! You will do great! :)


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd said:


> Luce the fact that you got called in for an interview is a good source of PMA on its own. Someone was impressed with your work and thats something to be proud of any day of the week! I think you should get the PMA rolling and rock the interview!!!!
> 
> Msarkozi my mom truely is a gem!!! Im thankful everyday for my family and hope that me and DH become as good parents as mine are... I can lend her out ...for a fee ofcourse....its tough for us greeks at the mo, so ya know!!!

Perfect! But once she comes to Canada, she might not want to go back:) Although where I am from, the bugs during summer and snow during winters will probably scare her off.


----------



## vickyd

Msarkozi, my mom and well our whole family lived in Toronto for 15 years! I was born there and we were there till 87. One of the rreasons we left actually was that my mom hated the weather LOL!!! I have a memory of her, me and my sister walking from school while there was a huge wind/snow storm and we all held on to an electricity pole for about half an hour!!!

Hearty i think she would gladly come to California!!! The weather is right up her alley!!!


----------



## msarkozi

lol Vicky! She would definitely hate the weather in Northern Alberta then! BRRRR! Maybe I will just come to Greece:)


----------



## vickyd

YAY!!! come to greece its great!!! Please bring some Canadian dollars to spend though....We are sinking!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hearty you were not confusing, its just that i realised that i have to be disiplined while i chart, which is not one of my strong points LOL!!!
> I dont have a BB thermometer, do you think i should definately use one or is a regular one ok??
> On a very positive note, i left work at 6.15 which is a first for me as usually i leave after 8 and i was thinking man i have sooo much housework to do....I open the door and i find a 100% spotless house as well as a nice roast vegetable and salmon dinner prepared for me!!!! I almost fainted as this has been my biggest desire for ever!!! Turns out my mom wanted to help out the baby making process so she took the day off work to help me relax!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!!!
> 
> Merkel is the number one ninja/secret agent that ever existed!!!

Definitely need a BB thermometer! I used a 1 digit for a cycle... and it looked ridiculous!!! You don't have to be too disciplined though. I don't find my temp changes that much over time. If you get enough sleep, you're usually okay. Taking it at the same time helps, but its not as crucial as most people would have you believe! 



LucyJ said:


> Vic what a lovely thing for your mum to do thats so sweet.
> 
> Ok girls I am freaking out I've lost my pma dont think this will be my month now have had some pinkish cm! On top of that I've just found out that I've got an interview for a job I've just applied for the interview is next thursday and its a whole day I've got to teach a half hr lesson, fill out an A4 sheet of questions, then have a formal interview with the head and two governors then finally I have to assess a piece of work to say what level the child is working at and what the next steps should be. I need to be there at 9am the day should finish at 4pm I know this isnt to do with TTC but I'm so scared/nervous plus really thought I might be pregnant and now I'm not so sure. :help::help:

I hope its IB rather than AF!!! The job is SO confusing! I wanted to ask what it was for...



LucyJ said:


> Its for a part time teaching post working with 8 and 9 year olds I normally teach little ones 4 -6 but have worked with slightly older children I am so nervous its the assessment part of it that worries me the most that and I hate interviews I get so nervous which is silly as I can stand up in front of a class of children and teach them. At the moment I'm working as a supply teacher (not been a lot of work around) so teach in different schools and different year groups.

...but then you explain! Good luck! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> YAY!!! come to greece its great!!! Please bring some Canadian dollars to spend though....We are sinking!!!!!!

Will you accept American money?


----------



## msarkozi

ok ladies, I am very impatient so I tested again tonight....guess what?! :bfp: :) I got a faint line, so I am going to test again in a few days just to make sure. All the baby dust worked! Thank You!! 

What a total difference in symptoms between last time and this time....I don't even feel it, whereas last time I did. I'm still in shock that it happened right away......I hope the same for everyone else!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> ok ladies, I am very impatient so I tested again tonight....guess what?! :bfp: :) I got a faint line, so I am going to test again in a few days just to make sure. All the baby dust worked! Thank You!!
> 
> What a total difference in symptoms between last time and this time....I don't even feel it, whereas last time I did. I'm still in shock that it happened right away......I hope the same for everyone else!

OMG!!! :hugs: CONGRATS! I'm SO happy for you, honey!!!! :yipee:


----------



## heart tree

msarkozi said:


> ok ladies, I am very impatient so I tested again tonight....guess what?! :bfp: :) I got a faint line, so I am going to test again in a few days just to make sure. All the baby dust worked! Thank You!!
> 
> What a total difference in symptoms between last time and this time....I don't even feel it, whereas last time I did. I'm still in shock that it happened right away......I hope the same for everyone else!

Wow! I'm totally amazed! We've been waiting for another one! Congrats!


----------



## msarkozi

I'm so nervous about it though. I don't want to end up in the same situation as before. I don't feel like I can be excited about it yet. 

I am spreading lots of :dust: to all of you!!! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jaymes

"I Just Can't Quit You" 

I tried, but talked to my dh, (who hurt me beyond words, but who else could?) He explained that is his way of coping, and maybe he shouldn't say those things (REALLY?!?!?!?!) I love and forgive him... he wasn't as attached.

I :heart: you all for all of the support! Please forgive me but it has been an emotional day.


----------



## heart tree

Jaymie, I responded on your journal page but I'll also comment to this post. Husbands say all sorts of things they shouldn't. I know mine did the other night and I wanted to punch him. But, like you, I forgave him. I know he doesn't have the same baby obsessed brain as I do. I know he suffered a loss too, but for him, it is different. For him, he hates seeing me upset and sad. That makes him upset. For him it is less about losing a baby and more about not being able to "fix" my sadness. My man would like to be the strong one in the relationship who can fix things. Not having control over this is really hard for him in his own way. I think it is important for us to see their point of view as well. They come from such a different place than we do when it comes to our losses. (I'm generalizing of course, not all men are like this.)


----------



## heart tree

msarkozi said:


> I'm so nervous about it though. I don't want to end up in the same situation as before. I don't feel like I can be excited about it yet.
> 
> I am spreading lots of :dust: to all of you!!! :hugs:

:dust: baby dust right back at you babe. I hope this is the sticky one you deserve!!


----------



## cazza22

Omg msarkozi CONGRATSSS!!!! I'm sooooooo pleased for u babe
it's a good job one of us has brought a BFP to the table, coz it looks like
I'm gonna be a let down to our June disco thread!.
Just tested with a one step test 25miu and got nothing BFN!!!
I'm 12dpo now do u guys think it's too early for a 25miu? 
That's what I'm hoping anyway!
AF due Tuesday so I'll test again Monday! Aaahhh shit man I really thought this
month was the month.
Luce have you resisted the urge to test or u still have will made of steel?
Come on babe we need u to have a big fat positive now!!! 
I'm giving you all my pma n baby dust ;-). No presure there babe hahaha
only kidding got everything crossed though!

Where's Nato?? What's the update baby doll?? Hope ur ok sweet?

James I'm sorry your having such a hard time of it lately babe, thinking of u x

Hearty do you have any update for us on the symptoms front??

How's my gorgeous meggles?? She all good in da hood?

Vics well done on jumping the hubby in ya ninja suit even tho he had toothache
you deserve one of hearths gold medals for that little score!!! Toothache is the worst
no way I'd be having nookie with it so u are a certified seductress!!

Hope everyone has a fabulous Saturday  lov u all x x


----------



## cazza22

Ps I'm on my iPhone so if ur wondering why I can't spell or why the lines are
funny it's this stupid thing!! Im lay in bed feeling sorry for myself coz of my BFN 
stupid test!!! :-(. Nothing a cocktail or 2 won't fix tonight lol! X


----------



## vickyd

Msark WOOOHOOOO!!!! Congratz!!!!!
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


Good mornnin ladies!!!! Waking up to good news is greaaat!!!

Jamyes Im soo happy you and hubby worked things out babe:happydance:

Hearty my first attempt at charting was a bust!! I set the alarm so that i would take my temp roughly the time i would get up for work.. the alarm goes off i jump out of bed go to the bathroom, brush my teeth and get in the shower halfway through which i realise its Saturday and the reason i set the alarm was not to go to work but to take a temp:dohh::dohh: 

Im now trying to convince myself to get my ass off to the gym!


----------



## vickyd

Cazz babe i think 12 dpo is still too early!! I would definately wait until Monday and then re-test...Stay positive hun :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jaymes

vickyd said:


> Msark WOOOHOOOO!!!! Congratz!!!!!
> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> 
> Good mornnin ladies!!!! Waking up to good news is greaaat!!!
> 
> Jamyes Im soo happy you and hubby worked things out babe:happydance:
> 
> Hearty my first attempt at charting was a bust!! I set the alarm so that i would take my temp roughly the time i would get up for work.. the alarm goes off i jump out of bed go to the bathroom, brush my teeth and get in the shower halfway through which i realise its Saturday and the reason i set the alarm was not to go to work but to take a temp:dohh::dohh:
> 
> now trying to convince myself to get my ass off to the gym!

my iPhone is my saving grace as I can't check too often at work! LOL, I'm dead tired and need to sleep but atm very not willing to go to bed. Ahh, I suck!

Love you guys and couldn't stop (when) I tried...

jaymie


----------



## heart tree

It is still Friday night for me! Just had some wine and a cocktail with DH. Now he's playing music and I've been on this site for over an hour chatting with Jaymes. Now you ladies are up for your Saturday morning! Crazy.

Caz, so sorry about the BFN, but to answer your question, yes, you can still get a BFN with a 25miu at 12dpo. Ten posted this on another thread:

This is one chart:

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

This is another chart:

fetal age Normal HCG Levels:
(weeks) MIU/ML
1(3) 5-50 (avg. 14)
2(4) 5-50 (avg. 21)
3(5) 5-50 (avg. 42)
4(6) 10-425
5(7) 19-7,340
6(8) 1,080-56,500

Seems to me even if you are under 25miu, you are still right in the normal range at 12dpo. 

Vicky, OMG, you are freaking hilarious! I love the image of you jumping out of bed to get ready for work! It does kind of defeat the temping process if you get out of bed first. See, this is why we're telling you to practice first. It does take some time to get used to! Get thee to a gym!

I was also wondering about Nato. She didn't post all day. Hope you are doing ok babe. Thinking about you!


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, Caz, to answer your other question, no symptoms for me at 7dpo. Some mild AF like cramps, but I always get those after Ov. No boob pain which is what I got with both my other pregnancies.


----------



## heart tree

Off to bed I go my lovelies. See you in the morning (my morning that is!)


----------



## vickyd

I think ill start practicing on Monday, i dont wanna get up so early tomorrow for nothing as well.....OOOhhhh coctails and wine, you think its too early for me to join in?????
I wanna go to the gym but there is a new 25 year old trainer who thinks i wanna train for ms. Universe or something and she i really pushing me to my limits!!! I went in last week (i have been avoiding the gym cause im scared of her) and i thought i was going to have a heart atttack... I kept reminding her my age and that my goal was not to gain weight and not to have a statue body LOL!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> "I Just Can't Quit You"
> 
> I tried, but talked to my dh, (who hurt me beyond words, but who else could?) He explained that is his way of coping, and maybe he shouldn't say those things (REALLY?!?!?!?!) I love and forgive him... he wasn't as attached.
> 
> I :heart: you all for all of the support! Please forgive me but it has been an emotional day.

Glad you can't quit us! :hugs: Emotional is the name of the game this week! I'm just glad you got in a good talk with DH! Glad he realized he shouldn't say those terrible things!



cazza22 said:


> Omg msarkozi CONGRATSSS!!!! I'm sooooooo pleased for u babe
> it's a good job one of us has brought a BFP to the table, coz it looks like
> I'm gonna be a let down to our June disco thread!.
> Just tested with a one step test 25miu and got nothing BFN!!!
> I'm 12dpo now do u guys think it's too early for a 25miu?
> That's what I'm hoping anyway!
> AF due Tuesday so I'll test again Monday! Aaahhh shit man I really thought this
> month was the month.
> Luce have you resisted the urge to test or u still have will made of steel?
> Come on babe we need u to have a big fat positive now!!!
> I'm giving you all my pma n baby dust ;-). No presure there babe hahaha
> only kidding got everything crossed though!
> 
> Where's Nato?? What's the update baby doll?? Hope ur ok sweet?
> 
> James I'm sorry your having such a hard time of it lately babe, thinking of u x
> 
> Hearty do you have any update for us on the symptoms front??
> 
> How's my gorgeous meggles?? She all good in da hood?
> 
> Vics well done on jumping the hubby in ya ninja suit even tho he had toothache
> you deserve one of hearths gold medals for that little score!!! Toothache is the worst
> no way I'd be having nookie with it so u are a certified seductress!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous Saturday  lov u all x x

Yes, its very possibly too early for 25mIU. Anything less than an FRER is questionable for quite some time!



heart tree said:


> It is still Friday night for me! Just had some wine and a cocktail with DH. Now he's playing music and I've been on this site for over an hour chatting with Jaymes. Now you ladies are up for your Saturday morning! Crazy.
> 
> Caz, so sorry about the BFN, but to answer your question, yes, you can still get a BFN with a 25miu at 12dpo. Ten posted this on another thread:
> 
> This is one chart:
> 
> https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> 
> This is another chart:
> 
> fetal age Normal HCG Levels:
> (weeks) MIU/ML
> 1(3) 5-50 (avg. 14)
> 2(4) 5-50 (avg. 21)
> 3(5) 5-50 (avg. 42)
> 4(6) 10-425
> 5(7) 19-7,340
> 6(8) 1,080-56,500
> 
> Seems to me even if you are under 25miu, you are still right in the normal range at 12dpo.
> 
> Vicky, OMG, you are freaking hilarious! I love the image of you jumping out of bed to get ready for work! It does kind of defeat the temping process if you get out of bed first. See, this is why we're telling you to practice first. It does take some time to get used to! Get thee to a gym!
> 
> I was also wondering about Nato. She didn't post all day. Hope you are doing ok babe. Thinking about you!

So, I'm almost ashamed that I have this on my Flickr... but its proved invaluable!!!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4506195954_caf7506c0c_o.png

Definitely could be too early for the 25mIU!!!

Yeah... Where the hell is my Nato?


----------



## Lucina

I tested 2 days ago and got a :bfp: just in time for fathers day-so pleased!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Lucina! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Lucina, congrats!!! Ok girls, it sounds like we're getting this June ball rolling now. Who else???


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> I think ill start practicing on Monday, i dont wanna get up so early tomorrow for nothing as well.....OOOhhhh coctails and wine, you think its too early for me to join in?????
> I wanna go to the gym but there is a new 25 year old trainer who thinks i wanna train for ms. Universe or something and she i really pushing me to my limits!!! I went in last week (i have been avoiding the gym cause im scared of her) and i thought i was going to have a heart atttack... I kept reminding her my age and that my goal was not to gain weight and not to have a statue body LOL!!!

I'm awake now. Slept in a bit. Vicky, remember, you can temp and then fall back asleep. That's what I do on the weekends. I set my alarm (though I've trained myself not to jump out of bed), pop the thermometer in, wait until it beeps, put it back on the night stand and fall back asleep. When I wake up, I check the temp and log it into Fertility Friend. Sometimes I do get confused and think it is a weekday, but then am pleasantly surprised when I remember I can sleep a little longer. 

Oh yeah, I agree with Megg, you need a BBT. A regular thermometer won't give you enough data. When you look at your chart, there is a big difference between 97.00 and 97.09. If you were just logging 97.0, you wouldn't see that your temp was rising. It sounds minimal, but when we look at our temp rises after ovulation, it is only by 1 degree or so. 

:rofl: Ha ha to the gym lady! I already think you look like Ms. Universe, so I don't know what more she could do to make you look better! Do you need to stay with her? Can you do your work outs on your own? I used to be a fanatic about exercising. Since ttc, rather than try to lose weight, I just try to maintain a healthy weight. I know being too skinny can be bad for fertility. I'm a few pounds over what I normally like to be, but I am still healthy. Moderation is the key!

Hey, it's 7pm for you now. It isn't too early for that wine and cocktail now!


----------



## msarkozi

heart tree said:


> Oh yeah, Caz, to answer your other question, no symptoms for me at 7dpo. Some mild AF like cramps, but I always get those after Ov. No boob pain which is what I got with both my other pregnancies.

In my first pregnancy, my boobs hurt quite a bit, but this time, barely anything. Just the odd tingle every now and then. So hang in there...you might be lucky this time and not have sore boobs:)


----------



## msarkozi

Lucina said:


> I tested 2 days ago and got a :bfp: just in time for fathers day-so pleased!!!!!

Congrats Lucina! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, just caught up on all the posts!! How is everyone today?

Woohoo to msarkozi and Lucina on your BFP so happy for you both :happydance:

Caz I am so getting my gold medal I have resisted the temptation to test. Dont despair about your bfn it may be to early yet, I'm not giving up on you!!

Big :hugs: to you Jaymes

Where's nato?? Hope she's ok.

Hearty cocktails and wine sounds like a good way to spend an evening. I'm on my own tonight we had a bbq for nephews birthday (hes 17 today) today, we were meant to stay over but I had to come back to work on my lesson for interview met up with a friend who has been really helpful and can I just say thank you for your lovely words of support!! :flower: So I've come home and he's staying at his brothers tonight.


----------



## XO notorious

im due for af June 25th-26th... one or the other. tested today BPN! =( could i be out?!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks msarkozi, I'd like to think not having sore boobs could still mean I'm in the game, but honestly, I'm not feeling it. This time for both my other pregnancies, I kind of just knew. But, I'm not out until I'm out! How are you feeling?

Lucy, weren't you scheduled to test today? I'm getting you that gold medal you deserve it. How are you feeling? Any more spotting? Any symptoms? Glad you have a friend helping you with your interview. 

XO, how many dpo are you today? If AF isn't due until the 25th-26th, it sounds like you are testing way to early to get a BFP. Your status kind of confuses me though, it says you are pregnant in 3rd trimester. What part of Boston do you live in? I'm originally from Fitchburg, MA. I lived in Allston for a while. My mother lives on Cape Cod. I'm heading there next month, can't wait!


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, here is your gold medal. You've done an amazing job resisting the tests! But now I'm ready for you to test!!! :test:
 



Attached Files:







1197089188296915867momoko_Gold_Medallion.svg.hi.png
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Lucina and msarkozi!! That's wonderful!

Well, I think I'm officially out. MY CP is very low, I have no CM, and absolutely no symptoms. At this point in my last pregnancy I had sore breasts, slight cramping, fatigue, and just a general preggers feeling but nothing at all this time. Also, OH and I have not BD'ed very much--4 times this _month_- due to complete lack of privacy where we are living. Bah.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies who are still in it and congrats again on the BFPs! Baby dust to everyone!! :)


----------



## LucyJ

I'm due on tuesday so was going to try and wait untill thursday but think I may test tuesday. I havnt got any tests so will have to go and buy some which maybe I will tomorrow really want to test but equally dont want to see a bfn!!

I'm still getting some slight spotting off and on and a bit of cramping but nothing major so not really sure its all so confusing :shrug:

Woo hoo a gold medal!! :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Sorry i have not been on here much.
I have been quite depressed of late and been concentrating more on diet an fitness forum.
This cycle has exhausted me. I had so many "symptoms" such as exhaustion, headaches, congested, dizziness, pains in legs, waking up during the night for the loo, finding that tea and coffee tastes really odd to me etc etc and i got a BFN today and lots of cramps so the witch is on her way tomorrow i think. I am sick of building myself up for a fall all the time. Its destroying me.

Congrats to all the ladies who have BFPS so far and good luck to those waiting to test xxx


----------



## heart tree

Allie84 said:


> Congrats Lucina and msarkozi!! That's wonderful!
> 
> Well, I think I'm officially out. MY CP is very low, I have no CM, and absolutely no symptoms. At this point in my last pregnancy I had sore breasts, slight cramping, fatigue, and just a general preggers feeling but nothing at all this time. Also, OH and I have not BD'ed very much--4 times this _month_- due to complete lack of privacy where we are living. Bah.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies who are still in it and congrats again on the BFPs! Baby dust to everyone!! :)

Allie, I know what you mean. I just don't feel preggers. I'm not out yet, but feel like I will be in a couple of days.


----------



## heart tree

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry i have not been on here much.
> I have been quite depressed of late and been concentrating more on diet an fitness forum.
> This cycle has exhausted me. I had so many "symptoms" such as exhaustion, headaches, congested, dizziness, pains in legs, waking up during the night for the loo, finding that tea and coffee tastes really odd to me etc etc and i got a BFN today and lots of cramps so the witch is on her way tomorrow i think. I am sick of building myself up for a fall all the time. Its destroying me.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have BFPS so far and good luck to those waiting to test xxx

Hey woman, I've been wondering where you have been. I'm sorry this whole thing is exhausting you. I know it is hard, but is it possible not to symptom spot as much? Lately I've just been ignoring any twinge I feel and I tell myself it is just me being hyper aware of things. I tell myself that all bodies have little twinges and other strange things, pregnant or not. I tell myself that I'm not pregnant (which I really don't think I am). I'm trying to keep myself in a space that doesn't build me up for a fall. Don't get me wrong, I'm still upset every time I see AF. But, for me, it helps to keep me from falling too hard. If I get the BFP, then it is obviously a very pleasant surprise. 

xoxo


----------



## NatoPMT

Updates...

1st June - vickyd *witch got her* :(, doddy0402, mummy2anangel, heva *BFN*

2nd June - zoefromsussex, lynne192 *witch got her*:(, Allym0101, sugrplum *BFP!!!!!*

3rd June - cutelou101 *witch got her* :(

4th June - Rmar *witch got her* :(, dan-o

5th June - Round2 *witch got her* :(, Vickieh1981 *witch got her* :(, zeezee

6th June - Lawa, Decemberbride

7th June - Lindyloo, Cla

8th June - https://www.smileyslord.com/smileys/happy-birthday-smiley.gif to Nato

10th June - SimplyRhi

12th June - LeaArr, Mummy2Angel *witch got her* :(

13th June - Jenna_1980

15th June - VGibs *BFP!!!*, goddess25, libbymarks198

16th June - NatoPMT *witch got her* :(, Lucina *BFP!!!!*, Shaerichelle *BFN* :(

17th June - Omi

18th June - Cazza22, africaqueen *BFN*:(, ruskiegirl *witch got her*:(

19th June - MinnieMone *witch got her*:(

20th June - heart tree, Sassy_TTC

22nd June - kafs78***

23rd June - Jaymes, debgreasby, msarkozi *BFP!!!*

24th June - LucyJ, BabyQ

25th June - pregoinnorge, XO notorious

26th June - Elly2u

27th June - Lynne192

28th June - Razcox

30th June - Round2, stellababy, Allie84




*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* to Mssy and Lucina!!!

BFP, BFP, wont you dance along with me 

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Where have you been, Nato? I've missed you! :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh thanks megg

im not in a very good place and ive been hiding away a bit, im wondering if things are starting to hit me now - ive been tearful and unable to sleep and unable to express myself - every time i try and talk i get upset I had class all day today and we had to draw our feelings and i refused to do it as i couldnt let anyone see what was in my head. In the end, i drew a tornado and thought of you 

i might be away for a few days, i dunno how i will feel tomorrow, but f i am away, i'm sure i'll be back soon x


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> ahh thanks megg
> 
> im not in a very good place and ive been hiding away a bit, im wondering if things are starting to hit me now - ive been tearful and unable to sleep and unable to express myself - every time i try and talk i get upset I had class all day today and we had to draw our feelings and i refused to do it as i couldnt let anyone see what was in my head. In the end, i drew a tornado and thought of you
> 
> i might be away for a few days, i dunno how i will feel tomorrow, but f i am away, i'm sure i'll be back soon x

I'm sorry, honey! I was there not long ago! I'm around if you find a way to express yourself and need someone to listen! :hugs: I'm glad you could use my tornado as a way of getting around harder issues than you could deal with at the time! Who said nothing good ever came of a tornado? :flower:

We'll be here when you feel you can return! Love and snuggles! xx


----------



## Jaymes

NatoPMT said:


> ahh thanks megg
> 
> im not in a very good place and ive been hiding away a bit, im wondering if things are starting to hit me now - ive been tearful and unable to sleep and unable to express myself - every time i try and talk i get upset I had class all day today and we had to draw our feelings and i refused to do it as i couldnt let anyone see what was in my head. In the end, i drew a tornado and thought of you
> 
> i might be away for a few days, i dunno how i will feel tomorrow, but f i am away, i'm sure i'll be back soon x

Oh Nato, :hugs: I know where you are coming from. I got hit hard this week. Let me know if there is anything I can do..
:hug:


----------



## vickyd

Nato hon i know where you're coming from...I too wanted to hide after my second loss, and i did for3 months....We are here for you and when you feel like talking we will listen... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> ahh thanks megg
> 
> im not in a very good place and ive been hiding away a bit, im wondering if things are starting to hit me now - ive been tearful and unable to sleep and unable to express myself - every time i try and talk i get upset I had class all day today and we had to draw our feelings and i refused to do it as i couldnt let anyone see what was in my head. In the end, i drew a tornado and thought of you
> 
> i might be away for a few days, i dunno how i will feel tomorrow, but f i am away, i'm sure i'll be back soon x

Nato babe, I saw that AF got you. I'm so so sorry honey. I've seen you lurking here but not posting and I figured you were having a hard time of it. As you know I also went to school to be a therapist. I studied expressive arts therapy and one of the hardest things about the program was that you were constantly forced to look at, analyze, draw, dance and talk about your issues. Not very fun to do day in/day out for a couple of years with a group of classmates. It is incredibly intense. I used to do the same thing as you at times...fake it. You have to protect yourself. You can't always be raw and open to the world. That includes being here and opening up. Sometimes it is better to crawl into yourself for a little while. I will be thinking about you when you are away and will miss you. I hope you come back to us soon, but do what you need to do my sweets. 

xoxo ~ Amanda


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Nato wanted to give you a big :hugs: and say I'm thinking of you. We're here when you need us for whatever you need. Take care of yourself.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girlies,

Massive congrats to all the girls that got their BFP's I hope theres many more to follow.

Big Hugs to those who got BFN's (its not over until the fat lady sings) and even bigger hugs to everyone who's AF showed up (I hate her), I'm sure the July testing thread will be just as fun!

So today is Fathers Day in the UK, its should be my Hubbys first one as a Daddy, I cant stop the what if's and what should be, going through a really negative patch!!!

Well I'm down as testing today BUT I'm not due until Tuesday and I actuallu think I ovulated late (maybe the Thursday) meaning I'm only 10dpo! Anyway I crumbled and testing with an IC (which I dont trust at all) and theres a really REALLY faint line, nothing to write home about and nothing to get my hopes up but its a start! I'm going to test with FRER tomorrow, so I'll let you all know.xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! FRER's are the right test to use on Father's Day!!! This is exciting! I so hope this is it for you, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Megg I didnt think of that, what an amazing pressie that would be! But Ive already pee'd about 4 times today so scared it wouldnt work! Dam!xx


----------



## vickyd

Sassy a faint line is an excellent start!!!!! FX for your bfp babes!!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD (Megg - your a bad influence!)

I just tested with FRER (very weak pee - haha) and theres a faint line!!!!

WOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD (Megg - your a bad influence!)
> 
> I just tested with FRER (very weak pee - haha) and theres a faint line!!!!
> 
> WOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Happy Father's Day to your OH!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Happy fathers day to him! Now go give him that stick girl!


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed! Tie a freakin' bow on it and take it to him!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Girls, hes at work, I just phoned him crying and he said whats wrong, I said I think I'm preggers, not quite how I wanted it to go lol!!!

Now I'm stressing, I need to start on prgesterone pesseries and I dont even have the presciption, will be on the phone to hospital first thing tomorrow morning!xxx


----------



## Jaymes

Mine tend to be kind of (not at all) how I want to tell him! :D


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I done really cute things the last 3 times, so I think he will let me off!

Bless him, he just text me saying hes going to wrap me up in cotton wool and not let me out of his sight for 8 months, obviously we are both really scared!xx


----------



## Jaymes

Ahh. That is so sweet! I :heart: your dh! I love when they say the perfect thing at just the right time. 
Doesn't happen that often (for mine) but when it does, well it just makes it that much more perfect iykwim.


----------



## msarkozi

heart tree said:


> Thanks msarkozi, I'd like to think not having sore boobs could still mean I'm in the game, but honestly, I'm not feeling it. This time for both my other pregnancies, I kind of just knew. But, I'm not out until I'm out! How are you feeling?

You are definitely not out. Honestly, I don't even feel pregnant. Like you said, last time I knew it. The only thing that is making me feel it is I am tired and have to pee a lot! It was a shock when I seen a positive test, as I didn't think I was at all. So hang in there, it's gonna happen, and hopefully this month:)


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats Sassy!!! :)


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> ahh thanks megg
> 
> im not in a very good place and ive been hiding away a bit, im wondering if things are starting to hit me now - ive been tearful and unable to sleep and unable to express myself - every time i try and talk i get upset I had class all day today and we had to draw our feelings and i refused to do it as i couldnt let anyone see what was in my head. In the end, i drew a tornado and thought of you
> 
> i might be away for a few days, i dunno how i will feel tomorrow, but f i am away, i'm sure i'll be back soon x

:hugs: lots of hugs shug xxxx

Sometimes the pain hits in waves when you least expect it, I do the same and hide away a bit until I feel mentally stronger, in real life and online! I'm sorry that dreaded witch got you....b*tchy witchy!! I'm sure you'll be feeling stronger again soon enough, we're always hear to listen if you need an ear, we do understand this emotional rollercoaster xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats to the new BFP's :happydance:


----------



## cazza22

OMG CONGRATTTTTSSSS Sass!!!!! im so pleased for u babe. Im sending you the most sticky baby dust as i can possibly send to you :dust::dust::dust::dust: :INFINTY: Get on the phone to the hospital asap & get shoving them pessaries in :haha::haha:.

Congrats to our other BFPs and massive :hugs: to those who got AF :cry:.

Im testing in the morning but gotta be honest im think im out, Got no symptoms & usually have loads by now if im preggars :cry: also had some cramping today n backache so think witch is gonna show. Im suprisingly ok tho?? I thought id be in bits if i didnt get my BFP this month but im just hopefull its gonna happen soon & im ready to share the ride with you gals over in our July thread if im out :thumbup:. 

Nato im thinking of you & here for you always.

Lov you all trillions xxxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy - That's SO sweet of him to say! I'm so excited for you! Maybe telling him a different way is a good start to a different outcome! :hugs:

I hope none of you girls are out! Keep your heads up! I was never in... So, I'll be out for all of you this time!


----------



## cazza22

Thank you meggles (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))). I'll let u all know tomorrow if BFN or BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx FX'd x x x


----------



## cazza22

PS sass post us a piccy  we do love a good ganders at a Big Fat Positive faint or not i love line spotting hahahahahaha x x Lov Caz x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, yeah! I love the pics of POAS's too!!! I wanna see!

Caz - Say it with me... BFP! BFP! BFP!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Sassy, congrats! Great father's day news!

Cazza, I know what you mean, after being pregnant a couple of times, you kind of just know what it feels like. I'm not feeling it either. 

Thanks Msarkozi for the PMA. I'd like to be positive, but I'm pretty sure I'm out.

I had some light spotting yesterday and cramps. Now I know you all will probably tell me it might be implantation bleeding since I'm only 8dpo. I would like to get excited and think that also. BUT, DH and I BD'd and I started bleeding a decent amount of red blood. WTF??? There was no more blood after BD'ing and I don't have any today, but am still crampy. AF is definitely on her way. What I can't understand is why she's coming so early? I've had a history of having a 10 day luteal phase but never shorter than that. I use progesterone cream after Ov to increase my luteal phase. Last cycle it was 13 days. The fact that I can already feel AF coming is really bumming me out. It's bad enough to not be pregnant, but why does my body have to work against me right now? I'm in a pretty blah mood today. At least I'll know some of you over in the July tester thread!


----------



## cazza22

Oh hearty im sorry ur feeling down babe, Uve really been through the mill this cycle havent you chick! I really hope July is our month and things just run smoothly for us . 

Meggs i wish i had it in me to be positive and sing for my BFP but as hearty said above i just know im not up the duff this month :-(. Im ok with it i really am i'll still poas in the morning anyway but i know what will await me 1 stupid pink line instead of 2!!!!! x x x

PICSSSSS SASSSSS  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

lov ya's x


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy congratulations so happy for you yay :happydance:

Caz I am keeping everything crossed for you and hoping you get a BFP tomorrow.

Hearty I'm so sorry you body is messing you around it really sucks and I hope that maybe your wrong and you start getting sympotms soon but if not I hope July is your month.

I'm afraid I think I'm out spotting has got a bit heavier and getting period like pains so assuming AF is on its way :cry: I went out this morning and bought pregnancy test but got home and spotting was worse so decided that I wouldnt test just wait :cry: Feel really down this weekend I should be five and half months pregnant be able to wish my hubby a happy fathers day from his little one in my tummy (feel like I've let him down I know he doesnt feel like that at all). Today has been hard and really thought I might be pregnant but doesnt look like this month is the one its like a double whammy!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Caz and Lucy. Sorry for both of you too! I had such high hopes! Caz I feel the same way, I've kind of accepted it and am ok with not being preggers. Lucy, I think it is a good move to resist testing if you are spotting. Seeing a BFN is never a fun sight. We'll get ours soon babes!


----------



## Elly2u

Hi ladies, :flower:

I haven't been on in days..soooooo many pages to catch up on..it looks like some of you have had some really shitty days and i genuinely hope life is getting better for you all. Ive been to the pink concert over the wk end and she was fab my sis and two friends also came and stayed with me as i live nearish to Dublin so a great distraction as i really thought i was out of the running this month..at the concert i actually only saw about 6 songs as i had to go to the loo twice during and half an hour ques, my sis suggested that i might have a kidney infection as i had told her i missed the window this month and i said id see doc Monday. Came home after a night on the tiles :blush: and went to bed in the early hours. I woke up before everyone and my first thought was sure af is due Tue/Thurs i think ill poas and just see. I sat taking it in the ensuite thinking this is a waste i have no symptoms no boobs nothing only a little more running to the loo yesterday and the most important we didn't bd when i got my smiley face only 3 days prior to it and had thought we had very little hope.....I sat cautiously on the lid of the loo looking at my test on the floor about 30-40 seconds past (felt like forever) i closed my eyes and put my head to the ceiling i put my head in my hands and then looked at the test again - pregnant - i tell you i nearly fell off the lid and then i started shaking. 1-2 wks then appeared under it - the house was silent. I put paper around it and put it on the toilet seat. I went to our bed and i lightly shook dh and said can you get up i think you'd better take a look at this - he thought there was something wrong in the toilet till he got to the door and nearly passed out when he saw it. Then he said not to get my hopes up as i had a chemical back in October and af wasn't due till Tue/Thurs. I know he is right but i cant help feeling on top of the moon...fxd and pray my bean has stuck. x Nice to have shared this


----------



## heart tree

Wow Elly! What a lovely story. And so inspiring. Just goes to show that we don't need to time our BDing when we get our smiley faces. I'm also encouraged by your lack of symptoms. Well done babe! I hope you bean sticks too! How many dpo are you today?


----------



## vickyd

Wow Elly congratz!!!! I loved the way you described the whole scene, i actually felt i was there hun!

Cazz and Hearty dont wanna go on about how its still early and bla bla..I am thinking of both of you and really hoping you wonderful aldies get some good news this week...:dust::dust:

Im trying to be more positive today after a couple days where i was condumed by bitchiness...I saw a really old friend last night (havent seen her for 25 years!!!) and she confided in me about her inability to have a child and i was reminded that we all may have suffered great loss, felt incredible pain but at the end of the day we know it will happen for all of us soon. I also feel especially greatful for my wonderful hubby, who took me out for drinks and we had an evening without one word about babies being exchanged. I think we should always try and see the silver lining and try an enjoy every good moment we have. 
Ok that was really corny i know!! Forgive me, im nursing quite a hangover:coffee:


----------



## LucyJ

Elly congratulations what a wonderful story thank you tt made me smile!

Vickyd not corny its important to remember the little things in life and to look up from TTC and enjoy those moments. I am so sorry for your friend that must be a incredibly hard thing to cope with.


----------



## heart tree

That's a lot of PMA Vicky! It must be the hangover talking (I'm totally kidding!) 

Seriously, that is very nice to say. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. Your right, there is always a silver lining and we just need to find the time to find it sometimes. Ok, even though I'm feeling blah today, I'm going to express my silver lining. If I get AF today or tomorrow, it will mean that I will ovulate a little earlier than I was expecting to next cycle. That means that I might have a chance in July. Originally I thought I was going to miss it because I'm leaving for a vacation without DH and I thought I'd be ovulating the day after I left. 

Thanks for the reminder about silver linings Vicky!!


----------



## Elly2u

Ooh thanks girls, 

Heartree i got my smiley on Sun 6Th of June I'm not great at working out dpo, what do you think i would be? 

Vickyd thanks i was nearly reliving it when i was writing it. I understand what you are saying sometimes we can get so caught up in our own world that reality doesn't really kick in till we hear stories like your friends. Hope your hangover softens soon...x


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> That's a lot of PMA Vicky! It must be the hangover talking (I'm totally kidding!)
> 
> Seriously, that is very nice to say. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. Your right, there is always a silver lining and we just need to find the time to find it sometimes. Ok, even though I'm feeling blah today, I'm going to express my silver lining. If I get AF today or tomorrow, it will mean that I will ovulate a little earlier than I was expecting to next cycle. That means that I might have a chance in July. Originally I thought I was going to miss it because I'm leaving for a vacation without DH and I thought I'd be ovulating the day after I left.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder about silver linings Vicky!!

Oohh!! I love your silver lining hearty!!!!! Thats it PMA all the way!
Lets hear some more silver linings girls!!!
:flasher: This e-emotion is completely irrelevant but i always want to use it and the can never fir it in with what im saying!!!!


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Oohh!! I love your silver lining hearty!!!!! Thats it PMA all the way!
> Lets hear some more silver linings girls!!!
> :flasher: This e-emotion is completely irrelevant but i always want to use it and the can never fir it in with what im saying!!!!

:rofl: Oh my god, I love that flasher guy and have wanted to use him too! I LOVE that you just used him randomly. In a weird way, he kind of works here. We can "flash" our silver linings to each other!

Elly, if you got a smiley on June 6, at most you are 14dpo today I would imagine. You can get a smiley and ovulate on the same day. You could easily only be 11 - 13dpo also.


----------



## africaqueen

heart tree said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Sorry i have not been on here much.
> I have been quite depressed of late and been concentrating more on diet an fitness forum.
> This cycle has exhausted me. I had so many "symptoms" such as exhaustion, headaches, congested, dizziness, pains in legs, waking up during the night for the loo, finding that tea and coffee tastes really odd to me etc etc and i got a BFN today and lots of cramps so the witch is on her way tomorrow i think. I am sick of building myself up for a fall all the time. Its destroying me.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have BFPS so far and good luck to those waiting to test xxx
> 
> Hey woman, I've been wondering where you have been. I'm sorry this whole thing is exhausting you. I know it is hard, but is it possible not to symptom spot as much? Lately I've just been ignoring any twinge I feel and I tell myself it is just me being hyper aware of things. I tell myself that all bodies have little twinges and other strange things, pregnant or not. I tell myself that I'm not pregnant (which I really don't think I am). I'm trying to keep myself in a space that doesn't build me up for a fall. Don't get me wrong, I'm still upset every time I see AF. But, for me, it helps to keep me from falling too hard. If I get the BFP, then it is obviously a very pleasant surprise.
> 
> xoxoClick to expand...

Heart tree u are so right! i need to pack in searching for symptoms before i lose my mind:winkwink:

Congrats on the new BFPS girls and good luck for those testing!
AF is being mean to me this cycle :-(

Onto July testers for me then... xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - I'll just hope you're wrong! :hugs: I don't want you to have an 8 day LP!

Cazza - Honestly, I know what you mean. I remember what it was like when people were pushing PMA at me when I knew I wasn't pregnant in January. So, I shall stop and just hope that you're wrong! :hugs:

Lucy - I'm sorry, honey! :hugs: My 1st was due 1 week from today. And, I lost my 2nd a month ago today! I could crawl under a rock, tbh. :cry:

Elly - That's amazing! Tons of sticky dust headed your way! :hugs:

Vicky - That's lovely! :hugs: Thanks for sharing it!

Queen - Sorry AF is treating you badly! :hugs:

AFM... There's more to my day in my journal. I don't have the energy to put it here too. I really want to hide somewhere and pretend that the world doesn't exist! :cry:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Wow! Congrats to all the BFPs recently! Talk about some good news! And *hugs* to all the ones the witch got :(
AF got me, but as this is my first one after my MC and it showed up 29 days afterwards, I consider myself lucky...


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg. I'm 9dpo today and no bleeding so I've at least made it to a 9 day LP (not that that is good). Fx'd that I don't bleed again tomorrow. I'm loading up on the progesterone cream and I'm hoping that is what is keeping AF away for a few days longer. I have no idea what that bleeding was about yesterday!

I read a bit in your journal. What a blah day for you. And double blah to get that FB posting today of all days. Blah, blah, blah...

Africaqueen, I'm sorry to hear about the damn witch. She's getting a lot of ladies in a bad way this time around. I'll see you over at the July thread soon. July is a good month. I feel very positive about it!

Preg, congrats on getting AF in 29 days. I think that sounds just perfect. I hope July is your month.


----------



## msarkozi

:dust:Elly - congrats!! lots of sticky dust your way

hugs to everyone having a bad day, and for all those with AF :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Well girls I'm definitely out this month the witch got me today :cry: gutted but trying to be positive and think that another month and my body will be ready for a july sticky bean.


----------



## msarkozi

awe Lucy, hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

thanks sweetie I was pretty sure yesterday it was on its way so not such a shock today but had a big cry yesterday (well several actually) my hubby has been great he just holds me and lets me cry and tells me all will be okay.

How are you feeling?


----------



## msarkozi

awe, that is great of your hubby to be there for you like that. A good cry always helps me. 

I am feeling good, but nervous.


----------



## cazza22

:cry: AF Got me too girls :'-( x

But onwards n upwards hey people!!! My OH is gutted bless him he said he had a really good feeling, won't be relying on that anymore haha!!

Sorry she got u to Luce :-( I hate her with a passion!

How is everyone??? Lov Caz XXXXXXX


----------



## heart tree

Damn that witch Lucy and Cazza! I'm so sorry to hear the news. I was having high hopes for you both. I guess it goes to show no matter how much symptom spotting we do, it doesn't necessarily mean that we're pregnant. And in Msarkozi's case, she did get her BFP and has no symptoms! Why can't it be more clear cut??? Well, July is going to be a good month, I can just feel it!

AFM, I haven't started AF yet, but am convinced she is on her way. After that weird bleeding during BD'ing on Saturday, I've had mild cramps and brown spotting on Sunday and today. I looked up implantation bleeding and decided there was too much blood for it to be IB on Saturday. I think my progesterone levels are low. Since I'm using progesterone cream, I think I'm tricking my body to keep AF away for a few more days. I honestly think if I wasn't using the cream, AF would already be here. 

Please no PMA for me. I've convinced myself that AF is coming and really don't want to build up any false hope. I'd rather just accept that she's coming so that I won't feel as devastated when she comes. If she doesn't come by some miracle, it will be all the better. But honestly, part of me doesn't want to be pregnant because I really don't want to start a pregnancy with this much bleeding and spotting. Know what I mean?

xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

sorry the witch got you cazza!:hugs:

hearty - :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Caz and Lucy - Sorry the :witch: got you! :( Big :hugs:! Its my fault... She heard that I wanted to have you both as bump buddies... And, since I wasn't ever "in" this cycle, she got you both too! Blame me! 

Hearty - Sorry you feel her coming! Same as above! :hugs:

msarkozi - Look at your sneaky, cryptic ticker! :haha:


----------



## lynne192

congrats to all who have got thier :bfp: sorry all who :witch: got you x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Quick update on me, I phoned the hospital and I'm picking up my prescription in the morning I could of collected it today but I couldnt get out of work, soooo annoying!

I was feeling quite hopeful last night when my boobs keep me awake because they hurt soooo much, was nearly in tears, but today I have cramps so we will see how I go this week. I'm definatley not leaving you at the minute tho.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Caz sorry she got you too that sucks stupid :witch: Hearty I know what you mean about the bleeding sorry to hear AF is on her way!! July will be our month.

Ahh megg your made me smile that be great if we could all be bump buddies together!


msarkozi I understand you being nervous sending you loads of baby :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Lucy! I am going to need all the dust in the world to make it stick! My mom had to be stitched up early in her pregnancies to keep her cervix closed, so I have a feeling I am going to have the same issues as her:(


----------



## vickyd

STUPID WITCH!!!!! they were on to something back then in Salem....
Sorry guys...

Well i think im in the 2ww although what dpo is a mystery!!! I was sure i ov Thursday or Friday, but my ewcm got more pronounced on Sat and its still going strong WTF????!!!!
Ofcourse since i dont temp, i have no other clues at the mo...Who knows? im either 4dpo, 2dpo or waiting to ovulate :rofl::rofl:

Hearty i started at ttc #1 in the +35 forum, for us :jo: !!!

kisses all around!


----------



## cazza22

Thanks girls :hugs::hugs: Just glad ive got u lot, id be lost without u all.

Looking forward to sharing July with all my lovelies :winkwink:.

Meggles cant wait to be bump buddies chicken :friends:

hearty so sorry AF is on her way :growlmad:, At least were all together again next month so there's a silver lining girls & we'll bring the PMA & Disco with us get things back upbeat on here. Weve all been so low lately we need eachother to stay sane :thumbup:. 

Sass stay positive babe ur gonna be fine. POST SOME PICS WOMAN!!!! :happydance: 

Hope Nato is ok? Thinking of you hun xxxx

Love y'all Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Glad I could make you smile, Lucy! :hugs:

My temp better nose dive tomorrow... or the universe it going to get it! :growlmad: Its usually lower than this 2 days after my last pill... and it certainly isn't supposed to go UP! 

But, the cramps? I have THOSE already! :hissy:


----------



## msarkozi

is everyone using OPK's at all, or just charting temps? I've never really know how to do the temps, so I just used OPK's...seemed less complicated, lol.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, that witch better come and that temp better drop damn it!

MsA, I temp and do OPKs. You don't need to worry about it now though!!!

I HEART you all for all of the kind words. I really really do. Thanks for just letting me feel blah. It really does help.

Caz, no sign of Nato from my view. Definitely miss her presence. Hope you are ok Lucy/Nato!


----------



## Megg33k

TEMPS! OPKs don't work for me... not really! I can sort of use them a bit... but in a very unorthodox way... and its pretty much a waste of my $! :(

Also missing Nato/Lucy! :hugs: if you're reading, hun!


----------



## msarkozi

my friend gave me her strips to use after she had her baby....I was buying the tests from the store, and those are definitely expensive! 

God forbid if I should have to start all over again, someone is going to have to help me with the temp thing.....


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I don't intend for you to start over again... but the temping is a million times easier than you think it is! I refused for YEARS because I said it was too hard! Guess what? Its freaking EASY!

So, we'll just get you all caught up on it in time to start trying for your NEXT baby! Because, this one is here to stay!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Megg! I sure hope so!


----------



## heart tree

Hello lovelies. My silver lining feels like it got a little rusty today. I'm still spotting, but no AF. I don't want to have a short LP, but at the same time, I just want AF to get on with it. If this lingers much longer, I'm going to miss my July window. I'll literally be ovulating on the plane flying 3000 miles away from DH! WAAAHHHH!!! If we can't be freakin' pregnant, why can't we just get AF right away and get it over with??? I hate this game.


----------



## Jaymes

Ahh, Hearty :hugs: I am so sorry the witch is taking her time in coming on.

Megg, I think you may be on to something. We can both be due mid May!

Cazz, :cry: I'm sorry love...

Nato, Miss you sweetie!

And Just because I need it...
https://www.steveandcat.net/mrswalker/images/clipart/Web%20Graphics/Happy%20Bucket1.jpg​


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Jaymie. That's a fun image! How are you doing?


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty how are you feeling? Hope your AF arrives soon it sucks having to wait when you know its on its way.

Hows everyone doing today?

Hope nato is alright thinking of her :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> Glad I could make you smile, Lucy! :hugs:
> 
> My temp better nose dive tomorrow... or the universe it going to get it! :growlmad: Its usually lower than this 2 days after my last pill... and it certainly isn't supposed to go UP!
> 
> But, the cramps? I have THOSE already! :hissy:

Megg any updates on the temp dive hun???

Hope everyone is having a good day, the temperature (not bbt by the way!!) has finally gone down a bit today in Athens so its much more pleasent at work, at least we arent sweating like pigs!!!

NATO sending you all my love hun!!!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - Sorry she won't let you get on with it! :hugs:

Jamie - Definitely need to both be due mid-May!!! 

Vicky - Uhm... It went UP!

So, here's my history with Provera:

The first temp is the 1st day after my last pill, second temp is the 2nd day after my last pill, etc. The -- days are the ones when I forgot to temp! The last cycle is my current one! Pic aids in seeing what I'm on about!

Provera #1

98.4
98.7
97.6
97.2
97.6 CD1

Provera #2

97.8
97.2
97.35
97.6
97.2 CD1

Provera #3

--
97.9
--
97.05
97.0 CD1

Provera #4

98.0
98.05
98.1

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1001/4723463629_d9b783840f_b.jpg


----------



## vickyd

Hmmm and you're trying to convince me that temping is easy?????


----------



## Megg33k

Nah, this isn't a difficulty with temping... This is difficulty with MY BODY! Temping just requires you to be able to put a thermometer in your mouth, read the numbers when it beeps, and type them into a website! My body... It needs to come with a fucking manual! :haha:


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl:

Think of it differently hun....You are special!!!! You stand out!!!

kisses


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: But, I don't want to stand out in this case! I should start spotting today... but, with a temp in the 98's? :( Doubtful!


----------



## vickyd

Hey my body is a mystery this cycle as well....I still have ewcm!!!!!!! Either i have none or i have it all the time so when and if ive ovulated is a complete mystery this cycle!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh... That's no fun! That's why we're trying to pull you over to the dark side of TEMPING!


----------



## vickyd

Ok enough is enough! I will start temping!!!! Should i wait for AF to arrive and start on CD1?


----------



## Jaymes

heart tree said:


> Thanks Jaymie. That's a fun image! How are you doing?

I'm really doing much better. Thanks! How are you?



vickyd said:


> Hmmm and you're trying to convince me that temping is easy?????

it is so super easy, I set my alarm and when it goes off I pop a thermometer in an when it beeps I write down the results. Then I am free to snooze (or come on BnB) until my 2nd alarm goes off. :flower:



Megg33k said:
 

> Ugh... That's no fun! That's why we're trying to pull you over to the dark side of TEMPING!

BwaHaHaHa :twisted: (rubbing hands together) no really, it is super easy, and my np appreciates it!

NATO, as always. We miss you love.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Ok enough is enough! I will start temping!!!! Should i wait for AF to arrive and start on CD1?

I would start now so you'll be in the habit of it by CD1 (if you have a CD1)!!! Just start a free FF friend account. There's a really nice temping tutorial if you're so inclined. Very informative... from what I hear! I couldn't be bothered! :rofl: Get a digital thermometer that shows 2 decimal places (basal thermometer). Yes, the 2nd decimal place makes a difference! Then, just try and take your temp around the same time each morning... and make sure its the first thing you do. Like, keep the thermometer within arm's reach of the bed. Don't get up and walk around, no drinking or smoking, etc. Pop it in your mouth first thing, most remember your last temp if you happen to not write it down or anything. I had a friend who would take a pic with her phone of her temps so that she didn't even have to open her eyes entirely! LOL Then, FF does the rest! :hugs:



Jaymes said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jaymie. That's a fun image! How are you doing?
> 
> I'm really doing much better. Thanks! How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm and you're trying to convince me that temping is easy?????Click to expand...
> 
> it is so super easy, I set my alarm and when it goes off I pop a thermometer in an when it beeps I write down the results. Then I am free to snooze (or come on BnB) until my 2nd alarm goes off. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ugh... That's no fun! That's why we're trying to pull you over to the dark side of TEMPING!Click to expand...
> 
> BwaHaHaHa :twisted: (rubbing hands together) no really, it is super easy, and my np appreciates it!
> 
> NATO, as always. We miss you love.Click to expand...

Glad you're feeling better! :hugs:

Yes, NATO... We do miss you! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

vickyd said:


> Ok enough is enough! I will start temping!!!! Should i wait for AF to arrive and start on CD1?

I missed this one. No, don't wait. Start as soon as you can, then you'll have some practice in. Just make sure you correctly put in your lmp. Good luck. 

Oh, and don't start with the ear thermometer. (I did:dohh:) 
Also it really helped me to read all of the online course they offer. It's free and has loads of things I didn't know.


----------



## vickyd

Megg what i cant smoke befor i temp??????!!! discrimination against smokers once again.... :coffee:

Ok so i have to buy the special thermometer 2morrow and ill start Thursday...

Just a reminder Megg...I havent forgotten your prediction!!!!:ninja::ninja:


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg what i cant smoke befor i temp??????!!! discrimination against smokers once again.... :coffee:
> 
> Ok so i have to buy the special thermometer 2morrow and ill start Thursday...
> 
> Just a reminder Megg...I havent forgotten your prediction!!!!:ninja::ninja:

I know! And, buying things for your next cycle is the best way to coax a BFP out of hiding! :)

Yeah, can't really put anything in your mouth (sorry that sounds dirty) before the thermometer each morning! You can smoke immediately after you temp though! :) My PSA for the day: You shouldn't smoke. Its not good for you! :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

TTC is bad for my mental health, but im still doing it right?????!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Very true! :rofl: I love the comparison!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks for the morning laugh girls :) 

Hope everyone is having a great day so far!

Nato - hope you are ok! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Morning ladies. Megg, take it from me, you CAN spot and have temps in the 98's! You are special! I just know AF is going to rear soon. Maybe the same day for both of us! 

Another day of spotting for me and another day of high temps. Annoying. I had an awful night last night and totally broke down. Really, there was no one thing that set me off. I was just feeling sad, must be PMS. Then I didn't get a good parking spot after work and after I parked, one opened up right in front of my house. I decided to skip the gym so I could come home, pour a glass of wine and finish reading my book in the beautiful weather. I opened the freezer to get something and the freezer door broke. I had to take everything out of the freezer to fix it. Plus I was starving. I literally was standing in my kitchen, holding frozen peas and crying! I finally fixed the freezer and poured my glass of wine. Had a bite to eat and felt much better. Didn't end up reading as DH came home. He was irritated too, so we both shared our irritations and laughed. Had a great salad for dinner with lettuce from our garden. I even poured myself a second glass of wine. Felt pretty tipsy after that! I never drink on a Monday, but decided I deserved it!

Vicky, I thought you were going to try temping yesterday? If you can, get a thermometer that stores the temps. Mine stores up to 5 temps. It's great because I often don't open my eyes when I temp. Once it beeps to indicate it has captured my temp, I put it back on my nightstand and sleep a little more. I look at the temp and record it when I wake up. 

Jaymie, glad you are doing better! It is amazing what a day can do.

Lucy, I'm hanging in there. Thanks for asking. How are you doing?

MsA, how's the bub?

Cazza, where are you?

Nato, miss you luv!


----------



## vickyd

yeah hearty i was gonna start Monday but i warned you all of my total absent-mindness and lack of discipline!! Also i dont yet have the fancy thermometer...
Sounds like one of those nights where everything goes wrong hon! Mine are usually topped off by me taking something out of the fridge to heat up and i end up spilling it everywhere...Usually its something in soup form or peas which takes ages to clean up LOL!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry to hear about your shitty night, Hearty! :hugs: That's no good! And, you will find me utterly shocked if I spot with a temp in the 98's. The highest temp I've ever spotted with was about 97.9 and it was late in the evening before a much lower temp the next day. My body just DOESN'T spot unless my temp is under 98. But I 100% hope you're right! If AF shows for you in 2 days, then we will likely start on the same day! She needs to fly my way NOW!


----------



## msarkozi

oh Hearty, I'm sorry you had an awful night. I am glad you were able to share and laugh with your DH. I hope you have a much better day/night today! You deserve it. 

I feel like testing again, just to make sure it is still there. I booked an appointment to see the Doctor on the 28th to get it confirmed. Wonder how many times I will POAS before then?! 

Right now I just feel like I have horrible PMS because I am so irritable. I left the house this morning telling my spouse that I am not his slave and he needs to start picking up after himself because I refuse to live like a slob (and it's only a few empty bottles on the counter!!). I feel like men are just useless creatures right now. And today marks one month ago I lost my baby. So I am just really feeling like crap today. Any suggestions on how to deal with the irritability?? :(


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> oh Hearty, I'm sorry you had an awful night. I am glad you were able to share and laugh with your DH. I hope you have a much better day/night today! You deserve it.
> 
> I feel like testing again, just to make sure it is still there. I booked an appointment to see the Doctor on the 28th to get it confirmed. Wonder how many times I will POAS before then?!
> 
> Right now I just feel like I have horrible PMS because I am so irritable. I left the house this morning telling my spouse that I am not his slave and he needs to start picking up after himself because I refuse to live like a slob (and it's only a few empty bottles on the counter!!). I feel like men are just useless creatures right now. And today marks one month ago I lost my baby. So I am just really feeling like crap today. Any suggestions on how to deal with the irritability?? :(

None of mine are viable options when preggo!

Uhm... Honestly, keep some distance from him until you feel better. Maybe some relaxing music... meditation, if you do that sort of thing... yoga is great... reading, if that relaxes you... What would you normally do to de-stress? Do THAT! LOL


----------



## vickyd

I agree with Megg....Mine are strict no-nos when preggo LOL!
why dont you watch an episode of glee???? Lately this has been doing the trick for me!


----------



## Megg33k

Just don't watch the season finale... or the Lady Gaga one... or the "funk" one!!! Uhm... Those are REALLY depressing!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I would usually have a drink as well, but I think it is best if I avoid that one:)

Yoga is a great solution. I haven't done that in a couple of months and I bet it would help. I do read as well, so maybe I will just try those options. The Yoga video I have is the Biggest Loser workout one, do you think that is still ok to do? Think I will watch the episodes of Cake Boss I have recorded as well:) Man what I would do to go to his bakery and eat all those delicious looking treats!!! I'm drooling!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> lol! I would usually have a drink as well, but I think it is best if I avoid that one:)
> 
> Yoga is a great solution. I haven't done that in a couple of months and I bet it would help. I do read as well, so maybe I will just try those options. The Yoga video I have is the Biggest Loser workout one, do you think that is still ok to do? Think I will watch the episodes of Cake Boss I have recorded as well:) Man what I would do to go to his bakery and eat all those delicious looking treats!!! I'm drooling!!! :)

Uhm... I can't imagine even the Biggest Loser yoga workout being too intense. Maybe just take it easy? Or put on some relaxing music and just go into some of the more relaxing positions without the dvd? Really, stretching and breathing doesn't require too much instruction when its just for calming purposes!

I didn't mean drinking, actually! I don't drink! :rofl: I meant Xanax! It works like dream, but its FDA Class D pregnancy rated. So, its a big no-no!


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry you had a rough night hearty I think we all have days like that probably best to get it out of your system and glad you and hubby could share how you felt and have a laugh together. Really hope your AF arrives soon.

I'm ok just in alot of pain having a bad AF :cry:

msarkozi Im sorry your feeling crap today could you do something to remeber you lost little one maybe like a candle or something. I know this is easier said than done but try to relax. Maybe talk to you OH explain how you are feeling so he understands. You've got all sorts of hormones flying round your body so your bound to be more irritable/sensitive at the moment. Take care of yourself.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks! What I would love to do is have a nice hot relaxing bubble bath!! But that won't be happening anytime soon. 

Hope you are feeling better Lucy! I am a huge pill popper when I have pain, so I suggest a bottle of Midol and a glass of wine to wash it down with. And to curl up with a nice blanket in front of the tv, and just relax.....oh and eat all the chocolate you want! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> lol! I would usually have a drink as well, but I think it is best if I avoid that one:)
> 
> Yoga is a great solution. I haven't done that in a couple of months and I bet it would help. I do read as well, so maybe I will just try those options. The Yoga video I have is the Biggest Loser workout one, do you think that is still ok to do? Think I will watch the episodes of Cake Boss I have recorded as well:) Man what I would do to go to his bakery and eat all those delicious looking treats!!! I'm drooling!!! :)
> 
> Uhm... I can't imagine even the Biggest Loser yoga workout being too intense. Maybe just take it easy? Or put on some relaxing music and just go into some of the more relaxing positions without the dvd? Really, stretching and breathing doesn't require too much instruction when its just for calming purposes!
> 
> I didn't mean drinking, actually! I don't drink! :rofl: I meant Xanax! It works like dream, but its FDA Class D pregnancy rated. So, its a big no-no!Click to expand...

XANAX LOL!!!! Ahhhh brings back fond memories!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> lol! I would usually have a drink as well, but I think it is best if I avoid that one:)
> 
> Yoga is a great solution. I haven't done that in a couple of months and I bet it would help. I do read as well, so maybe I will just try those options. The Yoga video I have is the Biggest Loser workout one, do you think that is still ok to do? Think I will watch the episodes of Cake Boss I have recorded as well:) Man what I would do to go to his bakery and eat all those delicious looking treats!!! I'm drooling!!! :)
> 
> Uhm... I can't imagine even the Biggest Loser yoga workout being too intense. Maybe just take it easy? Or put on some relaxing music and just go into some of the more relaxing positions without the dvd? Really, stretching and breathing doesn't require too much instruction when its just for calming purposes!
> 
> I didn't mean drinking, actually! I don't drink! :rofl: I meant Xanax! It works like dream, but its FDA Class D pregnancy rated. So, its a big no-no!Click to expand...
> 
> XANAX LOL!!!! Ahhhh brings back fond memories!!!!!!Click to expand...

I know, right? <3


----------



## msarkozi

sounds like Xanax is something I am going to have to start stocking up in my cabinet for the future:) 

You girls are funny! It's nice to see the :rofl: Brings a smile to my face! Thanks


----------



## Jenna_1980

Hi girls - Megg33k - LucyJ - NatoPMT -

My ultrasound results came back "normal" - I use air quotes or else I'll laugh. After the abnormal bleeding starting on my OV date and lasting 11 days, I still did not get my regularly expected AF this month. So I'm kind of in a holding pattern until I can start charting again.

You guys have been amazing - thank you for your support and caring!

Jenna


----------



## Megg33k

Jenna - I know all about "normal" vs normal! :hugs: Hope it gets sorted sooner than later!

msarkozi - Xanax has probably saved my life a time or two! *sigh*


----------



## LucyJ

Jenna I'm pleased that the ultrasound was "normal" hope you get your AF soon so you get back to charting.

msarkozi thanks still feeling rubbish hoping it eases of soon I'm curled up on the sofa now watching an old episode of friends and will get my hubby to run around after me!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

ARRRGGGHHHH Hubby chucked my 2 first response tests in the bin (faint positives)..........surely thats grounds for divorce right???

I'm gonna do an IC now make sure theres still a line!!xxx


----------



## msarkozi

that sounds like a good plan. Maybe hubby can give a nice back rub as well???? :)


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> ARRRGGGHHHH Hubby chucked my 2 first response tests in the bin (faint positives)..........surely thats grounds for divorce right???
> 
> I'm gonna do an IC now make sure theres still a line!!xxx

Oh no! Surely grounds for a divorce! :growlmad: Enjoy your IC! Post a pic? We never got a pic of the FRER's! :(


----------



## cazza22

Hello my gorgeousness's sorry I've been neglecting u all I've been a liitle low today
stupid periods I feel dead moody like I wanna strangle someone haha!!
Just had my weekly fix of Vampire Diaries so that's cheered me up a bit , now it's time for Big Brother yayyyyy!! 

I've not caught up on all the posts girls but I promise to be on tomorrow, cross my heart hope to die stick a needle in my eye!!:haha:

love ya's xxxxx Caz xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry you're feeling low, Caz! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Sassy_TTC said:


> ARRRGGGHHHH Hubby chucked my 2 first response tests in the bin (faint positives)..........surely thats grounds for divorce right???
> 
> I'm gonna do an IC now make sure theres still a line!!xxx


WTF???? what was he thinking?? :shrug: That's got to be illegal...surely??


----------



## msarkozi

awe Cazz, feel better hun!:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hello luvs, I was working all day today and didn't have much time to check in. Will be working a full day tomorrow too and won't have internet access (oh the horror!)

Sorry the witch is getting some of you down. She is such a damn bitch isn't she? She's toying with me right now and I hate her for it!

Vicky's in the 2ww!!! Anyone else??? We still have a few more days in June. I really want to see some more BFP's!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh my god Cazza why did you not warn me about these pessaries, GROSS!!! I've only used 2 and hate them already, but hopefully it will be worth it! :haha:

So I forgave my Hubby, he went out and bought 6 more tests for me (yes I needed that many) so I have clearblue, FRER and some tesco ones, I wanted to just see a definate answer this morning so I used the clearblue, dont want to get my hopes up but everyday I get through feels like a massive milestone at the minute, I'm not seeing my doc just yet or getting bloods or early scans, I feel like what will be will be so I'm just going to TRY and relax. I really hope some on you are joining me soon because this is a VERY scary journey and one I'm not ready to face alone! :cry:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vickyd

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Woohooo sassy!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry she's toying with you, hearty! :hugs:

Woohoo, Sassy! We're here with you, hun! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Yay sassy :happydance: we're with you and sending you loads of baby :dust:

Caz sorry your having a rough time know how you feel and hearty yes the witch is a total bitch!!

Big :hugs: to you all!!


----------



## Jaymes

I'm also doing the tww. It totally blows, and I'm ss like mad. I had a client at lunch yesterday tell me that if I keep complaining about heartburn he's going to start thinking I'm pregnant. Then my dh (yes, we work together,) pipes up with a "she hopes so". Um WTF was that? I thought per his request we weren't going to tell anybody at all. Just let people think I'm getting fat or something. 
Grrr. Men! So confusing.


----------



## vickyd

Men can be such idiots...
Im also in the tww, no symptoms whatsoever...Also im in a crappy mood and need some serious cheering up ladies!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Big :hugs: Vicky, why you in a crappy mood? How many dpo are you?


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymie - WTF? Why on earth would he say that? :hugs:

Vicky - What's wrong, love?

AFM... Temp... *drum roll*... 98.03! :nope:


----------



## vickyd

Well first of all im annoyed since i dont really know what dpo im on due to the prolonged presence of ewcm....
Im also really upset by something that has been said to me at work. Basically our new health insurance plan was introduced, and while discussing it with the girls they pointed out to me personally that it does not cover miscarriage in the first trimester but does cover D&C and abortion costs. Like they are sure its gonna happen again...
I guess cause deep inside i also fear a repeat, having it heard out loud by others just added to my fear...Im now hoping that i dont get my bfp this month cause i feel all the signs are against me...


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Well first of all im annoyed since i dont really know what dpo im on due to the prolonged presence of ewcm....
> Im also really upset by something that has been said to me at work. Basically our new health insurance plan was introduced, and while discussing it with the girls they pointed out to me personally that it does not cover miscarriage in the first trimester but does cover D&C and abortion costs. Like they are sure its gonna happen again...
> I guess cause deep inside i also fear a repeat, having it heard out loud by others just added to my fear...Im now hoping that i dont get my bfp this month cause i feel all the signs are against me...

Oh, sweetie! :hugs: Not to be crude, but FUCK THEM! That's awful to say to someone! :growlmad: Hearing it out loud does NOT make it true! I promise you that! I've been told countless times by someone who was trying to hurt me that I would never have children. I was even told once by a friend who I'm starting to think has no ability to filter what should and shouldn't be said! :growlmad: But, if I'm to believe them just because I'm terrified that its true... Then I should just give up, shouldn't I? And, then it WOULD be true!

I saw a thing on TV yesterday where people were writing down their greatest fears and then setting the paper aflame to just burn them away! Of course, its purely symbolic, but seemed to be SO cleansing! Maybe we ought to try it?


----------



## vickyd

Megg i know i should just fuck them all but sometimes its really hard to be affected by what others say...I dont wanna be afraid, before this whole baby making buisness i was fearless! Sometimes i dont even recognize myself anymore....
The burning ritual sounds like a good idea, howver i have so many fears at this time that im afraid ill start a wild fire :rofl::rofl:

See you guys are making me feel better already!!!:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

I'm with megg fuck them some people really need to engage their brains before they open their mouths. It will always be a scary time because of what you well all of us have been through but you can only hope that things will be different this time try and look for the positive and ignore people who say insenstive things as best you can it is hard, My brother said to me "so you've miscarried its no big deal you move on and try again" this upset me so much he just didnt understand and I dont think he meant it the way it came out.

I truly believe we will all go on to have happy healthy pregnancy! 



> I saw a thing on TV yesterday where people were writing down their greatest fears and then setting the paper aflame to just burn them away! Of course, its purely symbolic, but seemed to be SO cleansing! Maybe we ought to try it?

I love this idea Megg we should all do this.


----------



## Megg33k

Vicky - I know what you mean about the wildfire! I would have to narrow my fears down to probably just TTC-related ones! LOL I'm a bit of a freak when it comes to phobias!

Lucy - I think we should all do it! I'm seriously considering it. I feel like I need to do something right now. 

As far as people needing to engage their brains prior to speaking... I told a friend about what was going on with my aunt, and instead of just hugging me saying that it would all be alright, he decided it was the appropriate time to try and shove religion down my throat for a couple of hours... because "this would be less depressing if _ believed in God and believed he had a plan and everything happens for a reason." Uhm... No, worrying that there is something awful wrong with someone you love isn't easier if you believe that its happening for a reason. I can't fathom any reason that would EVER make that acceptable in my mind or heart. Plus, he knows how much I hate it when someone tries to "convert" me. Why do it when my heart's already breaking?_


----------



## vickyd

Yeah that shoving religion down your throat also does my head in....
After my second loss everyday someone would tell me that if i believed in god then knowing my babies went to heaven would make it mean something!!! WTF????? My reply was always if i did believe in god i would hate his guts about now as i dont see what part of his grand plan taking babies is....


----------



## msarkozi

Sassy_TTC said:


> Oh my god Cazza why did you not warn me about these pessaries, GROSS!!! I've only used 2 and hate them already, but hopefully it will be worth it! :haha:
> 
> So I forgave my Hubby, he went out and bought 6 more tests for me (yes I needed that many) so I have clearblue, FRER and some tesco ones, I wanted to just see a definate answer this morning so I used the clearblue, dont want to get my hopes up but everyday I get through feels like a massive milestone at the minute, I'm not seeing my doc just yet or getting bloods or early scans, I feel like what will be will be so I'm just going to TRY and relax. I really hope some on you are joining me soon because this is a VERY scary journey and one I'm not ready to face alone! :cry:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am here with you Sas, and I feel the same way. I was refusing to go see the doctor right away as well. I found out on the 18th, and I am going to see the doctor on the 28th. I would put if off longer, but he is going on holidays for the month of July. You aren't alone dear, and I will hold your hand the whole way:) :hugs:

I am also glad to hear you are still testing. I too want to test periodically just to make sure my bean is still there.


----------



## Megg33k

Exactly, Vicky! EXACTLY! 

I hope this doesn't offend anyone, because that's not the aim here! I love that we all have the ability to believe whatever we choose. And, I love that there are so many different belief systems to choose from so each person can find the one that fits them! I RESPECT everyone's beliefs. But, if I respect his beliefs and would NEVER try to convince him that he was wrong... Then, why can't I have the same courtesy extended to me?

I wish that I believed all these awful things were for some greater good... but I'm not going to pretend I believe it just to "feel better"... because that would be lying to myself. :(


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry... I didn't mean to derail this. I'm feeling like an ass now. I'm going to kindly ask for subject change while everything is civil, because I don't want to think about the alternative. I love this thread! :hugs:

Anyway... How's everyone's Wednesday going?

Edit: Allow me offer a new subject change! Got a call from my mom. My aunt has had her CT scan and MRI, and she was whisked away to surgery this morning to fix her Cervical Spinal Stenosis! The amount of function that will return after the surgery remains to be seen... as it could be anywhere from 0-100%! But, this has only been going on for 3-4 months... So, we're hopeful that there isn't much (if any) lasting nerve damage! This morning was met with a sense of hope! I'm thankful for that! Medical science is an amazing thing! I'm scared that she's in surgery as I type... but I'm ecstatic that they're taking such good care of her and fixing her problem at this very moment!


----------



## LucyJ

I hope all goes well for your aunt megg!!

My wed is alright apart from feeling a bit crappy stupid period and starting to feel a little nervous about my interview tomorrow. Been practising interview questions and getting everything ready for lesson tomorrow.


----------



## vickyd

Good luck with the interview Lucy :thumbup::thumbup:

So as i said in a previous post, im in the 2ww and although dont really know what dpo i am and even though i promised i wouldnt symptom spot here goes...
I have tons of creamy cm, which has a strong metal like smell (tmi sorry) and also i just brushed my teeth and my gums bled sooo much! The only time this happens to me is when im pregnant... I really dont wanna read to much into this but thought id share with my disco girls anyway :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Meggs, good luck for your aunt!

Vicky and Jaymes, I'm also in the TWW and trying not to symptom spot. I have to confess I already took a HPT (BFN) but that doesn't mean much since I don't know when I ovulated (vicky I'm with you on confusing EWCM...and I've just been bad at tracking CM/CP this month). I think I'm maybe about 9 dpo going by an online fertility calendar? But don't really know. No symptoms, though :( Good luck to you both...and all the June testers!!

Sassy, congrats on the BFP!!! :)


----------



## vickyd

Allie it really sucks not knowing when you ovulated doesnt it????? I have and will resist testing until July 3d! I HATE getting bfn....I really dont mind so much if AF comes, but taking the test really depresses me!!!
I really wish i was one of the ladies that got implantation bleeding, it would sooo help with the guessing GRRRRR!!

Meg how you holding up girl?


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for the well wishes! I'm doing much better at the moment... mostly! Aunt is out of surgery and doing fine. Doctor considers it a success. We won't know about permanent damage until probably tomorrow (at the latest)... could be anywhere from 0-100% on recovered function. Hoping for something close to 100% obviously... But, even 70-80% would be fantastic, really! 

My chart is still tripping me out though! If I change it to "Fertility Awareness," I get dotted crosshairs. But I can't imagine that I deserve them. I'm just certain that the temp spike was due to the Provera. But, I've never reacted to it like this before! I've always on the 4th or 5th day after the last dose. Always spotting by 3rd or 4th day after the last dose. But... Today is the 4th day... and my temp is still WAY high and no spotting. I don't know what to do! I don't want to get my hopes up that I might have ovulated after all... but I don't have an explanation! And, since it "can take up to 14 days" to start AF, the doctors aren't going to be concerned despite the fact that I always start in 4-5 days!

Hoping to see some more BFP's in the last few days of the month, girls! Rooting for those of you who are still waiting! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd said:


> Good luck with the interview Lucy :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So as i said in a previous post, im in the 2ww and although dont really know what dpo i am and even though i promised i wouldnt symptom spot here goes...
> I have tons of creamy cm, which has a strong metal like smell (tmi sorry) and also i just brushed my teeth and my gums bled sooo much! The only time this happens to me is when im pregnant... I really dont wanna read to much into this but thought id share with my disco girls anyway :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Vicky - those are some pretty good symptoms for sure. Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Best of luck hun....


----------



## Jaymes

I am currently 7 dpo an have been testing pretty much every day since 1 dpo. Damn ic tests are so cheap and I have a ton, so why not? First half of my cycle I use lh strips then I switch to hcg... :blush: I have a serious problem! 
Anyhow after lunch I had to come home from work as I have been hugging the porcelin goddess iykwim. I have a feeling it was the chicken, but couple that with me feeling the same after dinner last night and going to sleep at 7 pm either makes me have a stomach bug or... Well it is entirely too soon to be getting that symptom, right? Must be a bug then.


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping its not a bug! :winkwink:


----------



## msarkozi

Jaymes - in my first pregnancy, I was sick before I was even 3 weeks pregnant! I had a feeling being pregnant was causing it, but I didn't find out for another week that I was (just before missing my period). So it very well could be:)


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Anecdotal proof that you CAN symptoms spot vomiting this soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Jaymes said:


> I am currently 7 dpo an have been testing pretty much every day since 1 dpo. Damn ic tests are so cheap and I have a ton, so why not? First half of my cycle I use lh strips then I switch to hcg... :blush: I have a serious problem!
> Anyhow after lunch I had to come home from work as I have been hugging the porcelin goddess iykwim. I have a feeling it was the chicken, but couple that with me feeling the same after dinner last night and going to sleep at 7 pm either makes me have a stomach bug or... Well it is entirely too soon to be getting that symptom, right? Must be a bug then.

Testing every day?????? crazy Chick!!!!
FX your chucking up is a symptom babe, we need some more good news seems like the disco girls have gone all folk lately!

My symptoms disappeared as fast as they appeared, so dont come looking for good news from me!!!


----------



## Jaymes

I am crazy, but they are the ic tests which I have decided that really they are just something for me to dip in my pee cup. I have my real tests stashed away for later use. Like 1 day after my af is due. I'm proud of myself for not breaking into the box yet, I've had them since Saturday.

So my symptom spotting for today. :D
I woke up with bad heartburn and a headache. I fell asleep super early again last night, about 8:45, and still feel exhausted. I have loads of pma at the moment, but I do have some cramps. This tww is for the birds!


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> I am crazy, but they are the ic tests which I have decided that really they are just something for me to dip in my pee cup. I have my real tests stashed away for later use. Like 1 day after my af is due. I'm proud of myself for not breaking into the box yet, I've had them since Saturday.
> 
> So my symptom spotting for today. :D
> I woke up with bad heartburn and a headache. I fell asleep super early again last night, about 8:45, and still feel exhausted. I have loads of pma at the moment, but I do have some cramps. This tww is for the birds!

I went to bed at 9:30 last night, slept until 5am, then went back to sleep from 5:30-7:30am!!! I'm still tired too! EEK!

No heartburn yet today... *touch wood*.... woke up starving though! Thought I had the beginning of spotting this morning, but it was like super super pale orange tinted CM. It was almost gone last I checked. I had to look about 3 times to even see that it was for sure tinted. So, definitely nothing to write home about! Temp dipped this morning... Thought that and the tinted CM was promising for AF... but maybe not! :( I have ZERO PMA... because I'm still not really convinced I ovulated. I think its just the Provera being awful to me for some reason! :growlmad:


----------



## msarkozi

Jaymes - when is testing day? I'm excited, because it sounds like a BFP. Fingers are crossed :)

Megg - hang in there. When do you think you are due for AF?


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Jaymes - when is testing day? I'm excited, because it sounds like a BFP. Fingers are crossed :)
> 
> Megg - hang in there. When do you think you are due for AF?

Well... That's the problem. I took Provera, and I normally start spotting 3-4 days after my pill and start bleeding 4-5 days after my last pill. Today is the 5th day after my last pill, and I've only just (like 10 seconds ago) finally had a tiny bit of pink on my tissue. So, hoping today? I "expect" her today... but I don't know if she'll show or not! FX'd that she does!


----------



## msarkozi

I am not familiar with the Provera at all. But I do know how crappy it is not knowing what is going on with your body, so I feel for you. I hope she comes soon so that you know your cycle, or that it is a BFP:)


----------



## heart tree

Hello ladies. I read up on all your posts, but might have forgotten some of it by now, so forgive me. 

Lucy, I hope the interview went well and you get the job!!!

Megg, glad to hear your aunt is out of surgery. Hope she is ok. Sounds promising that AF is on her way to me. That's how I often start her too.

Jaymie, your 8dpo symptoms do sound promising. I'm crossing everything for you.

Vicky, the co-worker thing is hideous. Absolutely unacceptable behavior on their part. Like others have said, what they say, doesn't make it true. I know what you mean about not feeling anything in the 2ww, I'm right there with you.

Sassy, congrats on the BFP!!!

Good luck to all the other ladies in the 2ww.

AFM, I'm 13dpo. Have been having very light brown spotting when I wipe with tp since 8dpo after having some blood during BD'ing on 8dpo. No symptoms whatsoever. Nothing. I know I'm not pregnant. I did a test this morning and it was a BFN. So now I'm just confused. I've never had a LP this long. Nor have I spotted like this during my LP. This is the strangest cycle I've ever had. I'm more annoyed because at this point, I'm totally going to miss my Ov window for July since I'll be out of town. AAAARRRRGGGHHH!


----------



## Allie84

Oh gosh, I totally emphathize with you guys who don't know what's going on with your body this cycle. :hugs: So frustrating! Not knowing is definitely the hardest part.

Jaymes, I also have a headache and am with those of you who have been abnormally tired. :sleep: I was also awake in the middle of the night feeling nauseous,laying there wondering if I'm pregnant...this all came on very suddenly after no symptoms at all. But, how do I know if it's pregnancy symptoms or just PMS? During my last pregnancy before my mc I had super sore breasts, backache, etc....none of that this time....


:dust: for some BFPs in this last week of June. :)


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> I am not familiar with the Provera at all. But I do know how crappy it is not knowing what is going on with your body, so I feel for you. I hope she comes soon so that you know your cycle, or that it is a BFP:)

Thanks, hun! I hope I have an answer soon too!! :hugs: How are you feeling?



heart tree said:


> Hello ladies. I read up on all your posts, but might have forgotten some of it by now, so forgive me.
> 
> Lucy, I hope the interview went well and you get the job!!!
> 
> Megg, glad to hear your aunt is out of surgery. Hope she is ok. Sounds promising that AF is on her way to me. That's how I often start her too.
> 
> Jaymie, your 8dpo symptoms do sound promising. I'm crossing everything for you.
> 
> Vicky, the co-worker thing is hideous. Absolutely unacceptable behavior on their part. Like others have said, what they say, doesn't make it true. I know what you mean about not feeling anything in the 2ww, I'm right there with you.
> 
> Sassy, congrats on the BFP!!!
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies in the 2ww.
> 
> AFM, I'm 13dpo. Have been having very light brown spotting when I wipe with tp since 8dpo after having some blood during BD'ing on 8dpo. No symptoms whatsoever. Nothing. I know I'm not pregnant. I did a test this morning and it was a BFN. So now I'm just confused. I've never had a LP this long. Nor have I spotted like this during my LP. This is the strangest cycle I've ever had. I'm more annoyed because at this point, I'm totally going to miss my Ov window for July since I'll be out of town. AAAARRRRGGGHHH!

A longer LP is actually always a good thing. But, I understand the frustration, hun! I'm sorry! :hugs:

My spotting now seems to be even less than before... and it wasn't much before! *sigh*


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Oh gosh, I totally emphathize with you guys who don't know what's going on with your body this cycle. :hugs: So frustrating! Not knowing is definitely the hardest part.
> 
> Jaymes, I also have a headache and am with those of you who have been abnormally tired. :sleep: I was also awake in the middle of the night feeling nauseous,laying there wondering if I'm pregnant...this all came on very suddenly after no symptoms at all. But, how do I know if it's pregnancy symptoms or just PMS? During my last pregnancy before my mc I had super sore breasts, backache, etc....none of that this time....
> 
> 
> :dust: for some BFPs in this last week of June. :)

Each time can be different! I hope its a BFP in the making instead of PMS! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Allie84 said:


> Oh gosh, I totally emphathize with you guys who don't know what's going on with your body this cycle. :hugs: So frustrating! Not knowing is definitely the hardest part.
> 
> Jaymes, I also have a headache and am with those of you who have been abnormally tired. :sleep: I was also awake in the middle of the night feeling nauseous,laying there wondering if I'm pregnant...this all came on very suddenly after no symptoms at all. But, how do I know if it's pregnancy symptoms or just PMS? During my last pregnancy before my mc I had super sore breasts, backache, etc....none of that this time....
> 
> 
> :dust: for some BFPs in this last week of June. :)

Allie - I have spent so much time online trying to figure out the difference between pregnancy symptoms and PMS, and I finally had to give up.....basically, there is no real difference, other then nausea. It is very frustrating, because you want to know, and there is no real answer. Sending you some :dust:


----------



## Heulyn

I'll be testing on Monday 28th June x


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies just got back from a decadent dinner at myparents house...had lovely t-bone stake, baked potatoe and tons of veggies yummy!

Megg, dont know anything about provera, are you defiantely out this month and so hopeful for AF??

Allie our bodies are are our worst emeny during the tww LOL! I also got up to pee a couple times last night and felt hopeful that it was a symptom but before i fell asleep i remembered i ate like a whole watermelon which always makes me pee like crazy :rofl::rofl:

Hearty babes what can i say....Although a long LP is a good thing like Megg says, if youre sure youre out then i can see why youre so pissed off that you wont be able to do much next month.

Im also completely without symptoms my lovelies...

Hang in there girls!!


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, I know a long LP is a good thing. But can it really be good with spotting for 6 days of it? And I'm spotting even while using progesterone cream. I thought spotting meant you had low progesterone. I'm very confused. I have no cramps, no boob pain, boobs aren't bigger, nothing. 

I'm also pissed that the LP is this long because it really puts me out of the running to ovulate before I go on vacation in July. I would have been happy with a 12 day LP, that's still in the range of normal. 

That all being said, I'm hanging in. I'm trying to find my silver lining. I guess now it will be that I'll know for sure I won't be pregnant for my vacation and can drink! My brother will be so pleased to have his drinking buddy.


----------



## Jaymes

Allie84 said:


> Oh gosh, I totally emphathize with you guys who don't know what's going on with your body this cycle. :hugs: So frustrating! Not knowing is definitely the hardest part.
> 
> Jaymes, I also have a headache and am with those of you who have been abnormally tired. :sleep: I was also awake in the middle of the night feeling nauseous,laying there wondering if I'm pregnant...this all came on very suddenly after no symptoms at all. But, how do I know if it's pregnancy symptoms or just PMS? During my last pregnancy before my mc I had super sore breasts, backache, etc....none of that this time....
> 
> 
> :dust: for some BFPs in this last week of June. :)

I got bad ms when I was preggo with my second, but it never started until much much later, weeks after my bfp. So I am cautiously hopfully, but I still think it may be a bug. 



msarkozi said:


> Jaymes - when is testing day? I'm excited, because it sounds like a BFP. Fingers are crossed :)
> 
> Megg - hang in there. When do you think you are due for AF?

Testing is every day! Didn't you get that message chicka? I am crazy like that!:wacko::haha:



heart tree said:


> That all being said, I'm hanging in. I'm trying to find my silver lining. I guess now it will be that I'll know for sure I won't be pregnant for my vacation and can drink! My brother will be so pleased to have his drinking buddy.

See now?!? There is your silver lining! I have my fxed that something happens for you soon. Like today!


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, how are we all feeling? 

Allie sounds positive keeping everything crossed for you.

Vicky keeping fingers crossed for you as well the TWW is so confusing sometimes and Yum to the watermelon and to your meal out sounds good.

Megg and hearty its all very confusing hope your bodies stop messing with you soon.

AFM I'm not in as much pain as I was I had a good day interview went well lots of positive feedback unfortuntatly I didnt get the job it came down to experience in the end and one of the other candidates had more Key stage two experience than I did I am a key stage one specialist have worked in key stage two but obviously not enough. Bit gutted i didnt get it but pleased that i did my best and it came down to teaching experience so not anything I did or didnt do.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty if i could beat up a cycle i would kick yours in the nuts....Maybe you should call your doc and see what all the spotting is about...I didnt know that spotting is caused by low progesterone. Lately it seems that im completely clueless regarding cycles and the whole ttc buisness, no wonder i dont even know if im ovulating!

Jaymes sounds promising hun! I never had any type of ms or even nausea with either of my pregnancies so im hoping next time i will! I will definately take it as a goos sign...

Lucy, sorry about the job! I agree though that when it comes down to experience it doesnt matter how impressive your CV or interview is.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hey ladies just got back from a decadent dinner at myparents house...had lovely t-bone stake, baked potatoe and tons of veggies yummy!
> 
> Megg, dont know anything about provera, are you defiantely out this month and so hopeful for AF??
> 
> Allie our bodies are are our worst emeny during the tww LOL! I also got up to pee a couple times last night and felt hopeful that it was a symptom but before i fell asleep i remembered i ate like a whole watermelon which always makes me pee like crazy :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hearty babes what can i say....Although a long LP is a good thing like Megg says, if youre sure youre out then i can see why youre so pissed off that you wont be able to do much next month.
> 
> Im also completely without symptoms my lovelies...
> 
> Hang in there girls!!

Well, now I know what I'll be having for dinner! *drool*

Am I definitely out this month? Tough question. Provera makes everything a bit complicated. Its progesterone. So, it makes a bit of a false LP to initiate a bleed at the end. But, I should have full on AF by now. I have no way of knowing if I might have ovulated right before taking it or after just the first dose or two... because it will cause my temperature to rise (just like natural progesterone does to signal that we've ovulated). :shrug:



heart tree said:


> Yeah, I know a long LP is a good thing. But can it really be good with spotting for 6 days of it? And I'm spotting even while using progesterone cream. I thought spotting meant you had low progesterone. I'm very confused. I have no cramps, no boob pain, boobs aren't bigger, nothing.
> 
> I'm also pissed that the LP is this long because it really puts me out of the running to ovulate before I go on vacation in July. I would have been happy with a 12 day LP, that's still in the range of normal.
> 
> That all being said, I'm hanging in. I'm trying to find my silver lining. I guess now it will be that I'll know for sure I won't be pregnant for my vacation and can drink! My brother will be so pleased to have his drinking buddy.

No, spotting through 6 days of it isn't good. Maybe you're reacting to Soy like I reacted to Clomid? That's what happened to me on my Clomid months! But, it doesn't happen to me with the Soy. Spotting does usually mean low progesterone. There is a chance that the cream isn't strong enough to combat the low level. Or, you may have to stop using the cream to get full on AF. Not sure, hun! :hugs:



LucyJ said:


> Hey girls, how are we all feeling?
> 
> Allie sounds positive keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Vicky keeping fingers crossed for you as well the TWW is so confusing sometimes and Yum to the watermelon and to your meal out sounds good.
> 
> Megg and hearty its all very confusing hope your bodies stop messing with you soon.
> 
> AFM I'm not in as much pain as I was I had a good day interview went well lots of positive feedback unfortuntatly I didnt get the job it came down to experience in the end and one of the other candidates had more Key stage two experience than I did I am a key stage one specialist have worked in key stage two but obviously not enough. Bit gutted i didnt get it but pleased that i did my best and it came down to teaching experience so not anything I did or didnt do.

Sorry about the job, darling! :hugs: Definitely glad it was just experience though!

P.S. My "spotting" doesn't seem to be progressing.. and its not even there all the time! :( Nothing on my liner that I put on 6.5 hours ago either! :(


----------



## msarkozi

Jaymes - :rofl: well I am waiting to see your BFP :)

Lucy - i'm sorry you didn't get the job :(


----------



## Megg33k

Was just looking at my chart, and decided to take my temp for fun. I usually run in the high 97's or low 98's, at best! It was just 99.41!!! WTF?!?! That's not normal! And, I'm not ill or anything. I don't even feel like I have a fever!!! Sooo... :shrug:

And, the spotting is barely there! If I wasn't trying to see if it was there, it wouldn't show up at all... if that makes sense? I'm a very confused Meggles right now!


----------



## vickyd

Meggles maybe thats a good thing!!! Maybe youre not out!


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe? :shrug: I SHOULD be out! I really don't think I released an egg! LOL That's a requirement! But, maybe I missed it when I wasn't looking for it since I expected that I would just start my period soon?


----------



## vickyd

Could be hun!! FX babe!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Can I say that I hate this?!?! I should be happily bleeding right now! I should be counting down the days until my 1st dose of Soy! I should be counting down the days until O! 

No... Honestly, I SHOULD BE HAVING A BABY ON SUNDAY!!! :hissy:

](*,) <--- My life feels very much like that right now!


----------



## heart tree

Megg, my life feels like that too!!! WTF is going on with our bodies??? Vicky, can you kick both of our cycles in the nuts? I love the image of my cycle having nuts by the way!

Lucy, sorry about the job, but good for you for giving it a go. Interviewing is so hard. To know you did your best is such a good feeling even if you don't get the job.

Megg, I've thought that maybe the cream isn't enough progesterone, but my temps have been consistently high, which makes me think I have enough progesterone. I've also toyed with stopping the cream to bring on AF, but that scares me too, in case I am pregnant. I've used this for several other cycles and it has never halted AF from coming on. I do think it is related to the soy given that I spotted for a week before ov'ing also. My only other thought is that I ov'd a little later than FF is saying I did. It would only be by a couple of days. So maybe, just maybe, I'm only on CD11. I'm going to keep using the cream but at a lesser dose for the next few days and I'll keep testing. If no BFP and no AF by Tuesday, I'm calling the doc.


----------



## Megg33k

I like the thought of my cycle having nuts too! :rofl: 

Chart looks like you could DEFINITELY be 11dpo instead of 13dpo! It could just be the soy. Like I said, I had that with the Clomid, but not with the Soy. Maybe you're the opposite? Who knows! Maybe you'd have it with both! Hard to say! My temps have been consistently high some months, but I still think I have low progesterone. I've seen a lot of charts that don't suggest a progesterone problem, but the test shows differently!

Good luck on figuring it out! I know we both need all the luck we can get!

P.S. Cramping for like 5 or 6 days now! Like, tuggy/pully cramps! And, sometimes my left ovary hurts... started yesterday! What the hell is that about?


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for looking at my chart. I've been tested in the past for progesterone and it was totally normal, but I've always had a short LP until I started using the cream which leads me believe I have low progesterone. I'm going to discuss this with the doc and ask about suppositories for next cycle. Oddly enough, I had a wacky cycle last June too. I think June just likes to mess with me.

I have NO idea what your symptoms are all about. Your body and my body need to get a serious intervention. Enough is enough.


----------



## Megg33k

Intervention is right! We need to be on A&E! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Yup, an A&E special intervention on our ovaries. Who would be the people in the intervention? Doctors? Other B&B ladies?


----------



## Megg33k

Probably both! I'd totally be at your ovaries' intervention! With a heartfelt speech in hand, I'd have them both crying so hard that the eggs would just flow out and you'd have a whole litter! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like a plan. I'll have to think of a good bottom line for your ovaries when I attend your intervention. Something like, If you don't straighten up or get help, I will no longer look at the charts that you are making confusing.


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!
Heart and meggles ofcourse cycles are of male gender, if they were female would they be sooo cruel to us???? Ill take care of the intervention.:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTLa-ZI2wuI&feature=related

Hearty if youre 11 dpo we are cycle synced finally!!!!


----------



## Jaymes

WTF!?! Why is ff toying with me? I woke up, took my temp and BAM! They change thier minds. I'm only 7 dpo now? How does that make any sense? I feel cheated!:nope::growlmad::hissy::confused::saywhat:


----------



## vickyd

Jaymes ill add ff to my list and kick it in the nuts as well!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I know I was already out for the June testing but actually can I be put back in for the 30th. Lets hope this cycle is better than my early June one lol


----------



## LucyJ

I'm volunteering for the intervention!! 

June seems to a very confusing month for everyone what is up with our bodies I swear they have a mind of their own hope megg, hearty and jaymes that you are all doing ok?



> Jaymes ill add ff to my list and kick it in the nuts as well!!!

Vic's hit list :haha:


----------



## Heulyn

vickyd said:


> Jaymes ill add ff to my list and kick it in the nuts as well!!!

Would someone like to kick my last cycle in the nuts too?
I've not got a chart, but I can give you the dates if you like xD


----------



## vickyd

Im on it Heulyn!!!!
Im not on speaking terms with mine at the moment either. I am now back to ewcm as of today...WTF????


----------



## LucyJ

Vicd do you need to have your cycle kicked in the nuts? 

Sounds like we need a baby&bump mafia!! :gun:


----------



## Heulyn

Take a look at this for a cycle that needs to be kicked in the nuts:

I miscarried for the 2nd time on 23rd March 2010...
I started my usual mini-pill (POP) Micronor not long after, BUT since then I've had some weird bleeding...
It was caused by the Micronor I think, and I've stopped it now.

Here's the dates:

Tues March 23rd: M/C @ 5+2 weeks.
Mon March 29th: Bleeding Stopped (6 day bleed)
Tues March 30th: Started Micronor

6 Days No Bleeding.

Sun April 4th: Bleeding Started
Sat April 10th: Bleeding Stopped (6 day bleed)

3 Days No Bleeding

Tues April 13th: Bleeding Started
Tues April 20th: Bleeding Stopped (7 day bleed)

19 days No Bleeding

Sunday May 9th: Bleeding Started
Fri May 14th: Bleeding Stopped (6 day bleed)

6 Days No Bleeding

Thurs May 20th: Bleeding Started, Stopped Micronor
Friday May 21st Bleeding Stopped (2 day bleed)

And that's been it, so far I'm up to day 35 of No Bleeding. :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

Do you reckon that the 9th to the 14th was my period, and that the 20th and 21st could have been IB??


----------



## Jaymes

LucyJ said:


> Vicd do you need to have your cycle kicked in the nuts?
> 
> Sounds like we need a baby&bump mafia!! :gun:

Oh Em Gee! Coffee almost came out of my nose just now:coffee::haha: but seriously, yes kick mine in the nuts as well!


----------



## vickyd

wow that was confusing!!!!
Ive never had IB babes so cant offer any advice...Your cycle needs serious nut kicking though!!!


----------



## Heulyn

vickyd said:


> wow that was confusing!!!!
> Ive never had IB babes so cant offer any advice...Your cycle needs serious nut kicking though!!!

I think it needs it's nuts amputating, nevermind kicking!!
BUT hey-ho.. if I get a bfp I don't care how awkward it's been!


----------



## Jaymes

Heulyn, this is a list of side effects for this type of pill. 
Adverse reactions reported with the use of POPs include:

Menstrual irregularity is the most frequently reported side effect.
Frequent and irregular bleeding are common, while long duration of bleeding episodes and amenorrhea are less likely.
Headache, breast tenderness, nausea, and dizziness are increased among progestin-only oral contraceptive users in some studies.
Androgenic side effects such as acne, hirsutism, and weight gain occur rarely.

Sounds like you got yhe irregular bleed that is listed, but you should talk to your doctor if you think that may not be the case as that sounds very strange to me. 
Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## LucyJ

hey heulyn,

that is confusing could it be down to the mini-pill? Hope you do get a BFP!


----------



## Heulyn

Jaymes said:


> Heulyn, this is a list of side effects for this type of pill.
> Adverse reactions reported with the use of POPs include:
> 
> Menstrual irregularity is the most frequently reported side effect.
> Frequent and irregular bleeding are common, while long duration of bleeding episodes and amenorrhea are less likely.
> Headache, breast tenderness, nausea, and dizziness are increased among progestin-only oral contraceptive users in some studies.
> Androgenic side effects such as acne, hirsutism, and weight gain occur rarely.
> 
> Sounds like you got yhe irregular bleed that is listed, but you should talk to your doctor if you think that may not be the case as that sounds very strange to me.
> Sorry I couldn't help more.

I know, it's a pain.
I never used to get these side effects :wacko:
I went to see my doctor about it, and he advised me to lay off the hormonal contraception for now, as not only does it make my body go mad bleeding and making me fat, but it hasn't seemed to have worked!
:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

I have no advice to offer anywhere! :( My month is too confusing on its own!

I hope we all get it worked out very quickly though! :hugs: all around!

Edit: Wait... Are you trying? Or not trying, Heulyn? I only just realized that it a birth control pill! I'm not having a go at you... I'm just honestly confused! LOL Either way, I hope you get... the result you want! :)


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: right back at you Megg


----------



## heart tree

Wow, there has been a lot of nut kicking and amputations happening while I've been sleeping. I like it! I'm glad we have someone like Vicky taking the lead on all of this nut kicking (nice video btw). 

I'm seriously baffled by everyone's cycles! Megg, yours is dropping and I see 2 days of spotting now! Maybe the threat of a nut kicking was enough.

Jaymes, no idea about yours. The temps are a bit rocky. If it isn't a BFP, maybe fanjita temping would be a better way to go :rofl: Love that word, thanks Nato!

Vicky, what is up with all this ewcm?? I'm so jealous of your abundance of it, but it must be maddening. 

Heulyn, I wish I had something to offer with your cycle. I'm not familiar with the course of action you are taking. I'm also wondering if you are currently ttc right now. I hope you sort it all out.

Lucy, even though you got AF, at least you know where you stand right now. Your cycle needs to kick our cycles in the nuts.

AFM, still no AF. Had a temp spike this morning. Spotting stopped yesterday. No other symptoms. Not testing for another day or two. I hate seeing BFNs more than anything. I'm still not convinced this is my month due to all the lack of symptoms. 

Hope everyone is having a great Friday!


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I'm glad that I know where I stand its sucks to get AF but it would suck even more if I didnt know I really feel for you girls. My cycle will come and sort all yours out no problems!!


----------



## vickyd

I figured out the cause of my ewcm...My body is getting back at me for all the horrible grapefruit juice i consumed this cycle. In reality i think its not even ewcm im leaking but concentrated grapefruit :rofl::rofl:

Goodmorning Hearty babe!!! very promising taht the spotting has stopped and your temps increased right??????


----------



## LucyJ

> I figured out the cause of my ewcm...My body is getting back at me for all the horrible grapefruit juice i consumed this cycle. In reality i think its not even ewcm im leaking but concentrated grapefruit

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Vicky - :rofl:

Hearty - Perhaps it was enough... but it hasn't completely scared her out of hiding! Even my spotting isn't "normal spotting" for me. Its all very confusing! :wacko: 

It seems that your lack of spotting and temp spike could be a good thing! FX'd for you!


----------



## heart tree

I'm going to eat a grapefruit tree next cycle then! Damn it, I will get ewcm! (or concentrated grapefruit juice disguising as ewcm). Either way, I'll be happy.

Yes, I guess my temp rise and lack of spotting are good signs. If you can't tell, I'm really trying not to get my hopes up. I did that last cycle and was so upset when AF came.


----------



## msarkozi

Has anyone heard from Nato?? Hope she is doing ok


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, we need your inner ninja to come out and scare Megg's AF right out of her!


----------



## heart tree

No word from Nato on my part. I've seen her post on FB. I haven't responded as I want to respect her space. I'm guessing she just needs some distance to work things out. I really hope she comes back but totally understand if she doesn't.


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed... I've seen that she's alive and well on FB... but I've also resisted posting to her! I would like to see her back... I miss her! But, I would totally understand if chooses to stay gone! :hugs: to her... if she reads this!


----------



## Heulyn

To answer everyone's confusion:

Me and Will have been TTC for almost a year now, and when we lost our second baby, I decided to go back on my pill.
So no, we weren't actively trying to concieve _this time_, but we had decided after I stopped my pill that we would go back to NTNP... but it looks like it might be a bit late for that xD


----------



## LucyJ

Agree think she needs some space hopefully she'll come back if and when she's ready. Big :hugs: Nato.


----------



## Megg33k

Heulyn said:


> To answer everyone's confusion:
> 
> Me and Will have been TTC for almost a year now, and when we lost our second baby, I decided to go back on my pill.
> So no, we weren't actively trying to concieve _this time_, but we had decided after I stopped my pill that we would go back to NTNP... but it looks like it might be a bit late for that xD

Ohhhhhhhhh! Gotcha! Well, that makes perfect sense, actually! I do hope its a bit late for that! :) I think I already said so in my "race" thread... but I'm so sorry to hear about your losses! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

What happens when June is over? Do we still keep using this thread to continue our ridiculous antics? In some ways, I will feel bad taking over the July thread like we have done with this June thread. Should we start a chatters thread in this forum? I don't know what we'll do!

PS - Where is the lovely Cazza? Haven't seen her around in a while.


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't seen Cazza either! Hmm... 

I'm on CD1!!!! :yipee:

Uhm... I don't think we should probably take of the July thread like this either! I'll make us something... Hold on!


----------



## Megg33k

Here we go:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/357962-disco-derail.html


----------



## msarkozi

can I stay in the group still?


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> can I stay in the group still?

If you had been to the thread, you would have seen me saying, "You too, preggos! You can't escape this DISCO DERAIL!"

So, uhm... YES! OF COURSE! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

lol, thanks Megg! :) 
ummmm, I guess I don't always pay attention :dohh:


----------



## cazza22

HELLOOOOOOOOOO sexy ladies!! :hi:
How the hell r we all?????? Feel like were long lost friends that havent spoke for like forever but in baby bump bump years iykwim??, in real life its been a few of days but still ive missed you all :hugs::hugs: 

Im feeling much better now, had a few shitty days on my period where i was just like FFS i havent got the energy to do this anymore. Its a year next week since i lost my beautiful twins and im still in the exact same situation now as i was then only i have lost 2 more babies since. And to think we were so determined to have our baba by now :cry:.

I know i'll shake it off & get back into things when we move over into July i just really feel like ive had enough of June already & this month has gone on & on & on!!! I feel so bad for ranting because i know some of my little lovelies on here are still in land of limbo waiting on AF or hopefully BFP's?? (hopeing with all my heart girls).

I have read back a couple of pages & u girls really do make me laugh :haha: ur complete nutters & i love it!!! 

Still no signs of Nato i see :cry: hope she's ok :hugs:.

Meggles i am LOVING our new disco ball on the July thread :happydance: Its bling with a capital "B".

I hope only good things come from July & none of these crazy cycles like we have all had :wacko:. PLEASEEEE let our bodies do their jobs next month [-X[-X .

What is everyone up to this weekend?? any plans?? Lov Ya's Caz xxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

No problem, msarkozi! LOL Is there something else I could call you? Just curious! :)

Caz is back! :yipee: You'll be back in the swing of things soon... I'm sure of it! :hugs: Thanks! I loved the multi-disco ball! Want one for above my bed for the less interesting, more about insemination sessions!

Nato was posting about pears on FB just a moment ago... So, I would say that she's TECHNICALLY fine. I'm not a crazy stalker... It was the first post on my page when I peeked in a moment ago!


----------



## vickyd

Since Nato you started this great thread I think we should end it with a tributehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImFOKIt2vPI&feature=related

WE MISS U!!!


----------



## vickyd

Ok that last post was chopped up due to my lacking PC skills!!

the sentance ended with WE MISS U!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Made me :cry: a little! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Cazza sorry to hear your feeling down, TTC really is an emotional roller coaster with more downs than ups! Chin up sweetie, your such a fighter and I have everything crossed for you in July. Know what you mean about this week dragging but on the up side it Friday and I think you fully deserve a few vinos (have a few for me because you know how much I love my wine)!!!

I'm off out for dinner tonight with my lovely girlies, we are going to a nice country pub so we can sit outside, excuse number 1 - I'm driving because I have an early start tomorrow. Tomorrow - shopping and lunching with my mum, then out for dins with Hubby, friend and her bf, excuse number 2 I'm on antibiotics, Sunday BBQ and Footy, Come on England. 

What are you doing Cazza??xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Meg - yes you can call me melissa or mel for short:)

Caz - glad to have you back :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

yay caz your back sorry you've been having a rough time sweetie big :hugs:

Sassy loving the excuses sounds like you've got a busy weekend hope you have a fab time.

Aww Vicky love the song and I agree we miss you nato big :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:witch:


----------



## cazza22

Awwwww thanks meggles & Sass :hugs:.

Meggs im glad uve seen that Nato is all good & she actually just needs a break from it all, i cant blame her to be honest its easy to get down when your on here all the time all hopefull then the ******* witch shows u feel like someones kicked you in the gut! I hope she'll come back one day soon, i miss her and her mad ways :winkwink:.

AFM: I'll be fine im just being a moody cow :haha:. 

Sass Were having a good chill out night tonight im making a lovely steak for tea with salad & jacket spud, were watching Big Bro & then a film called "The Forth Kind" some scary one with Milla zokovizh < cant spell :haha:. 
Tomorrow night were going shopping all day to treat me to some goodies to cheer me up :blush: & then to the piccys & a meal so im looking forward to that. 
And on Sunday my mums having us all round for a BBQ and to watch the footy :happydance:, my gorgeous nephew Dawson will be there so i'll get plenty of snuggles off him :thumbup:.

So yeah ive got a lovely weekend planned i cant wait. Sass ur weekend sounds lush babe :kiss:. Im loving the excuses by the way you little sneak you :winkwink:. Im so chuffed for you sweet pea & buzzing for you & danny u got ur baba bean :baby: cling on tight to mummy little one :hugs:. Always here if you want a chin waggle hun xxxxxxxxx

Anyways gorgeous ones i'll speak to ya'll in a bit ok lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Mel! Yay! So much easier!! Thanks! :hugs:

Sass - Loving the excuses!

I know I missed things... but the damn :witch: has my uterus tied in knots. I'm SO bloody uncomfortable! :( So, I'm not really in my right mind!


----------



## Allie84

cazza, I know what you mean about June, it's seemed this cycle has dragged on and on for me too, but I like your attitude about July and am going to adopt it and hope for lots and lots of BFPs for all of us TTAL girls! :) :hugs:

Everyone's weekend sounds lovely and Sass, those are great excuses, :happydance: have fun!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry about the witch Deb. Damn her!!!!

Megg, we kept asking the witch to come for you, but now that she's here, let's ask her to go away quickly. The bitch. Men have no idea what we go through!

Cazz love, I'm so sorry you are feeling down. Anniversaries are so hard. They feel like such a slap in the face. I hope you have something good planned for yourself next week. Sounds like you have a good weekend planned as well. 

I had drinks with my girlfriend last night and we came to the conclusion that life is hard. No real revelation there, but damn, when it is hard, it is really really hard. We started talking about the idea of strength. People tell me all the time how strong I am. I've come to decide that when you are strong, you have a decision to be strong. For instance, if you are climbing Mt. Everest and you stop right before the summit from exhaustion, what do you decide to do? Strength comes from the decision to push on. I didn't decide to have a mc. I don't feel particularly strong. I guess I have decided to continue ttc even in the face of 2 losses. Perhaps that makes me strong. But going through the losses just makes me feel like a survivor. 

We are all survivors in this journey. Sometimes I'm strong, sometimes I'm not. I imagine you ladies feel the same. It's a-ok to not be strong all the time. Just my philosophical 2 cents for the day!


----------



## Megg33k

My husband knows what I go through... I make sure to tell him CONSTANTLY! LOL I figure, my bitching and lack of sex is at least half as unpleasant to him as the bleeding is to me! :rofl:

You absolutely can't be strong 100% of the time. Objects that are too rigid to sway with the wind will inevitably break! We have to bend and turn and flow with whatever current life sends our way! Sometimes it hurts. Sometimes we're weighed down to the ground! But, when the weather lifts, we can stand taller and stronger knowing we survived. And, we can forge ahead knowing that we will survive the next time conditions aren't perfect! 

:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Heart and Megg, thank you for the lovely words of wisdom. I really needed it today. :) I'm having a bad day due to reasons other than TTC but the sentiment still holds and reading it has helped me feel better.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Allie!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hello my lovelies, i havent caught up yet so not sure whats going down in the hood yet

im ok, my bleak week seems to have passed and im ready for some more disco rough and tumble. I had a brilliant night out last night and im going to see stevie wonder live tomorrow, i am very naughty and havent revised for my exam on monday or finished my coursework. Im living outside of the law

im off to read what you motley bunch have been cooking up behind my back xx


----------



## msarkozi

Nato!!! so glad to see you're back....we've missed you :hugs: I'm sorry you had a rough week, and I hope everything gets much better for you! welcome back :)


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Hello my lovelies, i havent caught up yet so not sure whats going down in the hood yet
> 
> im ok, my bleak week seems to have passed and im ready for some more disco rough and tumble. I had a brilliant night out last night and im going to see stevie wonder live tomorrow, i am very naughty and havent revised for my exam on monday or finished my coursework. Im living outside of the law
> 
> im off to read what you motley bunch have been cooking up behind my back xx

:yipee: We've been going on and on about missing you! That's what we've been doing! Glad the bleak week is over! But, tsk tsk for not studying!!! What are we going to do with you?


----------



## heart tree

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Nato is back!! Welcome lovey! So happy to see your gorgeous face again. It's good to take a step back from all of this and breathe. Stevie Wonder is one of my favorites!!!! I want a full written report of the show. Please include information about his outfit and songs sung. That should be the only homework you are doing these days! Isn't school out for the summer???

Allie, glad to be of service hon. Hope your day gets better babe. :hugs:

Megg, thanks for your lovely words.

xoxoo


----------



## LucyJ

Woohoo Nato your back :happydance: we've missed you :hugs:

Aww megg sorry the :witch: is being a bitch.

Hearty and megg you are wise women thanks for your lovely words.


----------



## NatoPMT

congrats Ellie and Sassy and Mssy!! the June Poster Girls

i started replying to everyone but the post was bigger than my head by page 115 so i decided to be minimalist

i particularly enjoyed the nut kicking pages. 

and thanks for all the thoughts you lovely things XXXXXXXX (capital kisses)


----------



## NatoPMT

:dance::dance::dance:

look youve got me over excited and using smilies. you wont be able to calm me down now.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Awww Cazza that post made me smile, thanks chick I really hope this bean sticks, everyday seems like a little closer and I'm actually starting to believe I'm pregnant, its a long way to go though and I want us to be bump buddies (even if 1 month apart). Hope your lovely bf treats you to some nice bits you totally deserve to be spoilt princess.

Who else is left to test??xx


----------



## NatoPMT

ha at hearty. I will take my binoculars, notepad and pen and get details. My friend's bf is playing bass or somert on stage with him, i might be able to rig him up with a secret webcam and broadcast live into here. or will that contravene copyright and privacy laws.


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> ha at hearty. I will take my binoculars, notepad and pen and get details. My friend's bf is playing bass or somert on stage with him, i might be able to rig him up with a secret webcam and broadcast live into here. or will that contravene copyright and privacy laws.

:saywhat: You know someone playing bass with Stevie??? Now I must have a full report, with footnotes and a video to accompany the report! Yes, a webcam indeed! You know my DH is a bass player right? He will be very interested in details.


----------



## Heulyn

For the benefit of those not in the Disco Derail thread, I thought I'd let you know I got my BFP today.

Looks like I'm https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x285/Heulyn/blinkie3.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Heulyn!!! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

congrats Heulyn!! :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

NATO is back baby!!!!! we expect you to make up for your absence Nato, or ill kick you in the nuts!!!!

CONGRATS heulyn!!!!!!!

I had to go in for work today for a few hours, as we had quite a crisis on our hands but its semi under control so ill be heading out to the beach this weekend to de-stress :happydance::happydance: But first of all i have to take a couple of razors and get to work on my very hairy body parts first:rofl:

No comments please ok? Remember im greek, i have hair everywhere.....


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: But, as a fellow geek... I'm appalled that you've told our secret!


----------



## heart tree

Heulyn, Woo-hoo! Bringing up the rear for the June testers! Congrats babe!

Vicky, I want to go to the beach with you. (no comment about hair). Many people don't know this, but in the San Francisco Bay Area, the summers are the worst weather. Mark Twain said "The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco." I seriously put the heat on last night. I wore knee high socks (they were cute, I promise), a sweater, a jacket and a light scarf yesterday. That's how cold it was. I don't think it got out of the 50's. We know who the tourists are when we see people wearing shorts and tank tops in July, shivering. We laugh at them. I want summer!!! We do get summer around September/October though.

For me, still no AF. I've cut down on the progesterone cream just in case. I have no more spotting. I BD'd last night and was terrified I would bleed like I did last time. Nothing. I had another high temp this morning and night sweats last night. I know I should test, but I'm terrified to. I've already seen one BFN. If I had sore boobs or cramps or SOMETHING, I would feel more confident to test. But I really feel like my cycle is just wacky and I don't have a BFP.


----------



## heart tree

Allie84 said:


> Heart and Megg, thank you for the lovely words of wisdom. I really needed it today. :) I'm having a bad day due to reasons other than TTC but the sentiment still holds and reading it has helped me feel better.

I hope you are having a better day today hon. My husband and I were just talking about his crappy day the other day on our way to work. He started getting upset again and I reminded him that it was a new day. A day can make all the difference. I hope it does for you.


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations Heulyn!! :happydance:


----------



## Jaymes

Megg33k said:


> :rofl: But, as a fellow geek... I'm appalled that you've told our secret!

I had to read this 3x to figure out what you were talking about! She said gReek, not geek!:haha:


----------



## Elly2u

Hello everyone!! 

just trying to catch up on all the pages...took a few days off to get my head around my BFP...Buba is still sticking for the mo thank god! :thumbup:

Hearty hope its good news for you will have to check back to see the out come, i know the feeling of denial but still hoping only too well. x :hugs:

Nato; enjoy the concert and good to see your posts again -a break every now and then does us all the world of good. x :hugs:

Meg, vicky, lucy, mel, cazza and sassy :hugs: sorry if i forgot anyone. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who posted to me on this thread your replies meant more than youll know. I know that i was not great for posting everyday i must admit i was more of a lurker, only reason being by the time i got through all the pages it was time to go again...lol..Anyway best of luck on yer journey....this is for you all....not sure if you have had it already?? and i really hope it works as its first time doing it...fxd...hope to see you all on another thread soon.. x :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfUYuIVbFg0


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: But, as a fellow geek... I'm appalled that you've told our secret!
> 
> I had to read this 3x to figure out what you were talking about! She said *gReek, not geek*!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I do that a lot... miss letters or make up what I think something says! Oops! Haha!



Elly2u said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> just trying to catch up on all the pages...took a few days off to get my head around my BFP...Buba is still sticking for the mo thank god! :thumbup:
> 
> Hearty hope its good news for you will have to check back to see the out come, i know the feeling of denial but still hoping only too well. x :hugs:
> 
> Nato; enjoy the concert and good to see your posts again -a break every now and then does us all the world of good. x :hugs:
> 
> Meg, vicky, lucy, mel, cazza and sassy :hugs: sorry if i forgot anyone. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who posted to me on this thread your replies meant more than youll know. I know that i was not great for posting everyday i must admit i was more of a lurker, only reason being by the time i got through all the pages it was time to go again...lol..Anyway best of luck on yer journey....this is for you all....not sure if you have had it already?? and i really hope it works as its first time doing it...fxd...hope to see you all on another thread soon.. x :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfUYuIVbFg0

Glad all is going well! That song always makes me cry (in a good way)! Thank you!!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the encouraging words and the song Elly. I'll keep you posted. 

I'm glad things are still going well for you. It will be a happy and healthy 9 months for you!


----------



## LucyJ

Love the song thanks elly!!


----------



## cazza22

awwwww Thanks for the song huny & really wishing you the happiest & healthyist 9 months ahead, keep in touch chick don't become a stranger, xxxx lov Caz xxx


----------



## heart tree

Good morning my luvs. I'm a bit shaky at the moment. I couldn't sleep because I knew I had to test this morning. 

Ladies, I have a :bfp:

GULP.

DH is still sleeping. I'm terrified.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Hearty that's fantastic news I am so happy for you congratulations sweetie :wohoo:

How you feeling?

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry didnt read your post probably was just so exicted for you just reread and realised you said how you are feeling. You are bound to feel terrified but take each day as it comes and lots of PMA your way, we are all here for you and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## lynne192

heart tree said:


> Good morning my luvs. I'm a bit shaky at the moment. I couldn't sleep because I knew I had to test this morning.
> 
> Ladies, I have a :bfp:
> 
> GULP.
> 
> DH is still sleeping. I'm terrified.

congrats you lucky lucky thing, hope your hubby wakes sound sure he'll be over the moon too!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy. I'm super scared. I don't feel happy or excited at all. I've already done this twice with bad results. 

You know how I was moaning about having no symptoms? Only yesterday did I feel anything. My right boob had a small twinge of pain throughout the day and I felt some very mild AF like cramps. It's only 6 am here so I haven't had time to notice any other symptoms. I'm not sure I'll have any today.

I want you ladies all to know that you can have no symptoms at all, get a negative test at 13dpo and then get a positive on 16dpo. 

I was so convinced I wasn't pregnant that I've been drinking more wine in the past week than I ever normally do to drown my sorrow (only 1 - 2 glasses a night for 5 days). Oops!

How are you doing hun?


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lynne. I think one of the reasons I'm so scared is because last time I told DH, his response wasn't excitement. His first response was "I don't want to see you go through another mc again. I can't get excited until I know we get to keep this one." It really deflated my balloon last time. I know he was trying to protect his own feelings, but what I need right now is a cheerleading team. I hope he's a little more excited this time. I really need him to be.


----------



## LucyJ

I hope your hubby shows you his excitment as I am sure he will be. Its hard for our men they have suffered the loss(es) plus have to see us going through it all. 

Its so hard when you've been through a mc the innocence of pregnancy is gone. You have a cheering squad here for you I really hope this little one sticks and sure it will :dust::dust: to you!!

I have to say I had a good feeling for you this month but didnt want to say anything as I know you didnt want to get your hopes up and be disappointed. 

I just want to come over and give you a massive (but gentle) hug :hugs: so sending you a cyber one instead.

I'm doing ok I think I have finally stopped bleeding me period seems to be lasting longer going to have a chat with my Dr next week as they are heavier and more painful (mine our pretty bad at the best of time) just want to check all is ok plus I have found out I have lost some weight which has worried me a little especially as I have been trying to eat well maybe I should start eating chocolate again :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy for those words of encouragement. I definitely know that my hubby is scared out of his mind and has also been hit hard twice by the losses. You are right about it all. 

I know I have you guys as a cheering squad. Bad me for not letting you cheer me on in the 2ww! I just had to sit in my land of denial, thanks for letting me sit there. I really appreciate it. Maybe my lack of symptoms will be a good thing. Obviously having symptoms didn't mean it was a viable pregnancy!

Today is my grandmother's birthday. She died 8 years ago. She would have been 104! I can't help but think she sent me this baby. I'm 35 and that's been part of my worry. She had her babies at 40 and 42! 

I'm loving your hug by the way. I'm reciprocating... :hugs:

How long has your bleeding lasted this time? It's a good idea to get checked, you never know what could be going on. And the pain part is never good. Why do our bodies do that to us? 

It sounds like you've been eating too well! Time for more chocolate and other decadent treats! What else could put a little meat on your bones that you love to eat?


----------



## LucyJ

That sounds like a good omen I bet your grandmother is looking down on you.

The bleeding lasted 6/7 days plus I had 4 days of spotting before my period started I'm normally 5 days with a day or two of spotting so its slightly abnormal for me but may just be one of those things.

It has been hot so we've been eating lots of salad. I love potatos and crisps are my weakness I should have some torilla chips and dip while the footballs on. Got left over bbq food for tea tonight. Someone recommened I eat steak which I love so thats good might try a new recipe I found for beef stir fry. I have to be carefull with what I eat as I dont eat wheat or gluten and think I may be allergic to milk (think thats what made my skin flare up) going to get some seasame seeds as apparatly they are a good source of calcium. I could eat strawberries and rasberries til they come out of my ears love them!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Hearty CONGRATULATIONS, I'm over the moon for you. Good luck hun.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Good morning my luvs. I'm a bit shaky at the moment. I couldn't sleep because I knew I had to test this morning.
> 
> Ladies, I have a :bfp:
> 
> GULP.
> 
> DH is still sleeping. I'm terrified.

I know how you said you're feeling... but I can't help but feel... uhmmm....
:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :headspin: :cloud9: and :smug: (as an "I told you not to give up on this cycle!")

Also, a few :hugs: :dust: and :flower: (to make up for the smug smiley)




heart tree said:


> Thanks Lucy for those words of encouragement. I definitely know that my hubby is scared out of his mind and has also been hit hard twice by the losses. You are right about it all.
> 
> I know I have you guys as a cheering squad. Bad me for not letting you cheer me on in the 2ww! I just had to sit in my land of denial, thanks for letting me sit there. I really appreciate it. Maybe my lack of symptoms will be a good thing. Obviously having symptoms didn't mean it was a viable pregnancy!
> 
> Today is my grandmother's birthday. She died 8 years ago. She would have been 104! I can't help but think she sent me this baby. I'm 35 and that's been part of my worry. She had her babies at 40 and 42!
> 
> I'm loving your hug by the way. I'm reciprocating... :hugs:
> 
> How long has your bleeding lasted this time? It's a good idea to get checked, you never know what could be going on. And the pain part is never good. Why do our bodies do that to us?
> 
> It sounds like you've been eating too well! Time for more chocolate and other decadent treats! What else could put a little meat on your bones that you love to eat?

Aww! What a lovely gift from your grandmother!!! :hugs: I don't mean to think of myself... but I really did need something good to happen today! So, thank you for testing today rather than yesterday or tomorrow! :hugs:



LucyJ said:


> I hope your hubby shows you his excitment as I am sure he will be. Its hard for our men they have suffered the loss(es) plus have to see us going through it all.
> 
> Its so hard when you've been through a mc the innocence of pregnancy is gone. You have a cheering squad here for you I really hope this little one sticks and sure it will :dust::dust: to you!!
> 
> I have to say I had a good feeling for you this month but didnt want to say anything as I know you didnt want to get your hopes up and be disappointed.
> 
> I just want to come over and give you a massive (but gentle) hug :hugs: so sending you a cyber one instead.
> 
> I'm doing ok I think I have finally stopped bleeding me period seems to be lasting longer going to have a chat with my Dr next week as they are heavier and more painful (mine our pretty bad at the best of time) just want to check all is ok plus I have found out I have lost some weight which has worried me a little especially as I have been trying to eat well maybe I should start eating chocolate again :haha:

Does sound like it might be best to get checked out just in case! :hugs:

AFM... I said I needed something good to happen today... I've finally reached the EDD of my 1st pregnancy. I've been dreading it for so long... especially knowing that I wouldn't be in the midst of a healthy pregnancy to see me through it. So, I'm a tiny bit down on the inside... but very happy to know that I'll wake up tomorrow and it will be over. Too bad I have another one coming up in exactly 5 months, huh?


----------



## heart tree

Wow, that is a long cycle. Especially the spotting for 4 days beforehand. Have you had your progesterone levels checked? How long was your luteal phase last cycle? Remind me how long ago your loss was (sorry, I have a hard time remembering everyone's stories unless they post them in their siggy). 

I don't eat meat, but I imagine the steak would be good for your iron levels. It's hard to find a balance between eating healthy and eating enough. I had to force myself to slow down on exercise because I was losing too much weight too. Some foods that have healthy fat are granola, avocado, nuts, olive oil, peanut butter, beans. One of my favorite snacks is peanut butter smeared on apple slices. Yum! I love guacamole too! I have a great granola recipe that I'd be happy to share if you like that sort of thing. Time to fatten up woman! It's a good thing to do when ttc!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Sassy and Megg. 

Megg, thanks especially for all your little cheers and even the smug face. Vicky told me in a pm that if I got my BFP, you all would have full reign to make fun of me for insisting how well I knew my body. Clearly I don't. You can all take your shots! I know Vicky is out of town, but I have my armor on and am ready. 

Megg, I also want to acknowledge your EDD. Last July was my first EDD (god, I should have a 2 year old next month!). It was such an incredibly difficult day for me. I made DH take me out for a big meal and drinks. I took the day off from life if you know what I mean. No cleaning, no chores. Just self care. That's what you need too. As much as I believe you that you are happy about my announcement, I also imagine that it felt like a bit of a jab to the heart. I know that with every BFP announcement I read, I get a mix of excitement and sadness. Even if you never admit that to me, I just wanted to tell you that I completely expect and respect those feelings too. 

That goes for all the ladies. You can be happy for me, but please know that I understand how hard it is at the same time to read about it. 

Listen lady, I have another EDD coming up in August and I managed to get myself knocked up beforehand. You have 5 months before the next one. Plenty of time to get the job done! 

:hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Omfg yayyyyyy Hearty!!!! Well what a whirlwind month you've had babe!! I'm sooooooooooo happy for you chicken :sings from rooftop: Happy n healthy 9 months babe!! Have u told OH yet? Bet he will be buzzin his little ball bag off his sperminators, sperminated ur eggy whoop whoop x x lov Caz x x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Caz! I know, it was totally a crazy month. This was the weirdest cycle I've ever had. It was like, I'm ovulating, I'm not ovulating, I'm spotting, I'm not spotting, oh wait, I'm ovulating for real now, oh damn, I'm spotting again. And by the way, don't even think about telling me I'm pregnant, because I know my body and I'm not! So there!

Well, guess I'm an idiot! Feel free to make fun of me.

The funny part is, DH is still sleeping. I've told all of you, but not him. I just couldn't hold it in. I woke up so early to test and couldn't fall back asleep. Needed you ladies to calm my nerves.

How are you babe?


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Thanks Sassy and Megg.
> 
> Megg, thanks especially for all your little cheers and even the smug face. Vicky told me in a pm that if I got my BFP, you all would have full reign to make fun of me for insisting how well I knew my body. Clearly I don't. You can all take your shots! I know Vicky is out of town, but I have my armor on and am ready.
> 
> Megg, I also want to acknowledge your EDD. Last July was my first EDD (god, I should have a 2 year old next month!). It was such an incredibly difficult day for me. I made DH take me out for a big meal and drinks. I took the day off from life if you know what I mean. No cleaning, no chores. Just self care. That's what you need too. *As much as I believe you that you are happy about my announcement, I also imagine that it felt like a bit of a jab to the heart. I know that with every BFP announcement I read, I get a mix of excitement and sadness. Even if you never admit that to me, I just wanted to tell you that I completely expect and respect those feelings too. *
> 
> That goes for all the ladies. You can be happy for me, but please know that I understand how hard it is at the same time to read about it.
> 
> Listen lady, I have another EDD coming up in August and I managed to get myself knocked up beforehand. You have 5 months before the next one. Plenty of time to get the job done!
> 
> :hugs:


Oddly, the BFP announcements always make me happy! I never seem to get the sadness when I read about them. Its odd... but I see every new BFP announcement (at least in TTCAL) as something hopeful for the future of all of us... The success of one of us seems like a good omen for future successes for the rest, iykwim? The ones that have gotten to me in the excited but sad sort of way have been the deliveries lately. I happened to get my BFP along side a group of women that I was really close to... We were all just exactly a weeks apart... Like, one was 2 weeks ahead of me, one was 1 week ahead of me, then me, then 1 a week behind me, etc... Well, those 3 all have had their babies now! And, I'm 100% ecstatic for them... but knowing that it could have been me too... that's the jab to the heart that you mentioned.

If I was even 1% sad reading your announcement today, I would tell you. I'm not one to keep it to myself. But, I can honestly say that I wasn't! I'm actually REALLY happy that it was today! I don't know that I could have managed a smile today without reading your news! I can't tell you how happy I am for you... Really! :hugs:

And, yes... 5 months is more than enough time! :) I might even be able to see a heartbeat before my next due date if I hurry the hell up! :rofl:


----------



## lynne192

heart tree said:


> Thanks Lynne. I think one of the reasons I'm so scared is because last time I told DH, his response wasn't excitement. His first response was "I don't want to see you go through another mc again. I can't get excited until I know we get to keep this one." It really deflated my balloon last time. I know he was trying to protect his own feelings, but what I need right now is a cheerleading team. I hope he's a little more excited this time. I really need him to be.

hey there hun my OH always says the same too, but with good reason i guess, when i was prgnant in jan this year and it all went pear shapped it really crushed me and he had tried not to get excited, he even said when we were told it was an ectopic that we wouldn't be trying again but luckily enough he came around, was hard to deal with that and the lsos too.... but recently found out my pregnancy might not have been ectopic and they might have just messed up, so not happy about that ut i know what you mean about being worried and OH not wanting to get ahead of himself,, i really hope things work out for you. when you tell him why not tell him you need his full support and only positive thoughts? my partner tried hard to not say anything but i always get ahead of myself. i really hope you get your little bundle. 

we're hoping its our month soon, feel like been TTC a lifetime.


----------



## LucyJ

I'm not really sure what my LP was last month due to odd bleed. I suffered a mmc in March and had an erpc done got my first period on 1st May then on 24th May had such severe bleeding I ended up in a&e but never got any real answers as to what it was they thought it could of been an early miscarriage but still dont know 100% what went on.

I'm normally a 29 day cycle. It tooks us a while to get pregnant so had tests done last year to check everything was ok I had a blood test done on day 21 of my cycle I cant remember what it was for exactly could that have been to check progesterone levels? I know they said it was normal whatever that means.

I love granola would love your recipe thanks. I really dont want to lose weight want to be healthy so I can get pregnant and have a healthy pregnancy. Going to have some carrot and cumcumber sticks with onion and garlic dip. The football is getting to depressing we really need to play better.

Megg I have not words just want to give you a big :hugs: I hope you are pregnant before your next one thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> Oddly, the BFP announcements always make me happy! I never seem to get the sadness when I read about them. Its odd... but I see every new BFP announcement (at least in TTCAL) as something hopeful for the future of all of us... The success of one of us seems like a good omen for future successes for the rest, iykwim? The ones that have gotten to me in the excited but sad sort of way have been the deliveries lately. I happened to get my BFP along side a group of women that I was really close to... We were all just exactly a weeks apart... Like, one was 2 weeks ahead of me, one was 1 week ahead of me, then me, then 1 a week behind me, etc... Well, those 3 all have had their babies now! And, I'm 100% ecstatic for them... but knowing that it could have been me too... that's the jab to the heart that you mentioned.
> 
> If I was even 1% sad reading your announcement today, I would tell you. I'm not one to keep it to myself. But, I can honestly say that I wasn't! I'm actually REALLY happy that it was today! I don't know that I could have managed a smile today without reading your news! I can't tell you how happy I am for you... Really! :hugs:
> 
> And, yes... 5 months is more than enough time! :) I might even be able to see a heartbeat before my next due date if I hurry the hell up! :rofl:

You are such a star. You are a really special woman. I hope you know that. Your happiness is so lovely and contagious. I can totally relate to feeling the sadness for the deliveries of other's bundles. That is hard to face.

I also know what you mean about reading success stories. It really is uplifting and hopeful! Well, if I can instill any hope, I'm glad to do so. I want you to have your bub soon!


----------



## heart tree

lynne192 said:


> hey there hun my OH always says the same too, but with good reason i guess, when i was prgnant in jan this year and it all went pear shapped it really crushed me and he had tried not to get excited, he even said when we were told it was an ectopic that we wouldn't be trying again but luckily enough he came around, was hard to deal with that and the lsos too.... but recently found out my pregnancy might not have been ectopic and they might have just messed up, so not happy about that ut i know what you mean about being worried and OH not wanting to get ahead of himself,, i really hope things work out for you. when you tell him why not tell him you need his full support and only positive thoughts? my partner tried hard to not say anything but i always get ahead of myself. i really hope you get your little bundle.
> 
> we're hoping its our month soon, feel like been TTC a lifetime.

Thanks Lynne. I will tell DH that I need his support and positive thoughts. If only he would wake up!!! LOL!!

What do you mean they messed up? Did you get results back from your procedure? How are you feeling?


----------



## heart tree

LucyJ said:


> I'm not really sure what my LP was last month due to odd bleed. I suffered a mmc in March and had an erpc done got my first period on 1st May then on 24th May had such severe bleeding I ended up in a&e but never got any real answers as to what it was they thought it could of been an early miscarriage but still dont know 100% what went on.
> 
> I'm normally a 29 day cycle. It tooks us a while to get pregnant so had tests done last year to check everything was ok I had a blood test done on day 21 of my cycle I cant remember what it was for exactly could that have been to check progesterone levels? I know they said it was normal whatever that means.
> 
> I love granola would love your recipe thanks. I really dont want to lose weight want to be healthy so I can get pregnant and have a healthy pregnancy. Going to have some carrot and cumcumber sticks with onion and garlic dip. The football is getting to depressing we really need to play better.
> 
> Megg I have not words just want to give you a big :hugs: I hope you are pregnant before your next one thinking of you. :hugs:


Ok, I remember your story now. I'm not going to forget again, I promise! Now I know you better so I'll remember. So, you had that massive bleed May 24 then you got AF last week? Yeah, hard to say how long your LP might be. I bet you'll get back to normal this cycle. Sounds like your hormones have been out of whack. The day 21 tests are for progesterone, but that assumes that you ovulate on day 14. If they came back normal, then it sounds like you did ovulate and your progesterone was ok. That's good news.

I'll get that recipe to you shortly. Need to go grab it and type it up.

xoxo


----------



## Sparkly

heart tree said:


> Ladies, I have a :bfp:

:wohoo: that's fantastic news hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Sparks!


----------



## Elly2u

heart tree said:


> Good morning my luvs. I'm a bit shaky at the moment. I couldn't sleep because I knew I had to test this morning.
> 
> Ladies, I have a :bfp:
> 
> GULP.
> 
> DH is still sleeping. I'm terrified.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:headspin: OMG!!! I'm ecstatic for you...CONGRATULATIONS!! :hugs:
just to ease your mind if i can, its been exactly a week now since my bfp and my symtoms are still only minimal very slight pain in boobs and mostly in nips. I had very bad bloating alright most of the wk but that only started when i found out, feeling bit nauseous but cant help but wonder if that's my own fear. 

Happy Birthday to your gran. Hope we make it through these next 13 wks...PMA PMA PMA!!!! (but yes I'm still petrified too) :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks hearty! Its been a bit of a confusing time but at least I've had my period and I can get back to trying for my little bundle.



> Oddly, the BFP announcements always make me happy! I never seem to get the sadness when I read about them. Its odd... but I see every new BFP announcement (at least in TTCAL) as something hopeful for the future of all of us... The success of one of us seems like a good omen for future successes for the rest, iykwim? The ones that have gotten to me in the excited but sad sort of way have been the deliveries lately. I happened to get my BFP along side a group of women that I was really close to... We were all just exactly a weeks apart... Like, one was 2 weeks ahead of me, one was 1 week ahead of me, then me, then 1 a week behind me, etc... Well, those 3 all have had their babies now! And, I'm 100% ecstatic for them... but knowing that it could have been me too... that's the jab to the heart that you mentioned.

I agree with Megg 100% your good news gives me strength and hope. It makes me believe that it will happen for me and the other girls plus after everything you've been through you deserve a sticky bean so happy for you. 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lynne192

heart tree said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> hey there hun my OH always says the same too, but with good reason i guess, when i was prgnant in jan this year and it all went pear shapped it really crushed me and he had tried not to get excited, he even said when we were told it was an ectopic that we wouldn't be trying again but luckily enough he came around, was hard to deal with that and the lsos too.... but recently found out my pregnancy might not have been ectopic and they might have just messed up, so not happy about that ut i know what you mean about being worried and OH not wanting to get ahead of himself,, i really hope things work out for you. when you tell him why not tell him you need his full support and only positive thoughts? my partner tried hard to not say anything but i always get ahead of myself. i really hope you get your little bundle.
> 
> we're hoping its our month soon, feel like been TTC a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks Lynne. I will tell DH that I need his support and positive thoughts. If only he would wake up!!! LOL!!
> 
> What do you mean they messed up? Did you get results back from your procedure? How are you feeling?Click to expand...


long story short, where they said i had my ectopic is impossible because my left tube has never been opened don't think it developed right so never been able to get in there to have an ectopic in the first place, i always thought something was wrong but people said it was just my grieve talking, they might have ended a healthy pregnancy because they were to rushed to dignose me


----------



## Megg33k

lynne192 said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> hey there hun my OH always says the same too, but with good reason i guess, when i was prgnant in jan this year and it all went pear shapped it really crushed me and he had tried not to get excited, he even said when we were told it was an ectopic that we wouldn't be trying again but luckily enough he came around, was hard to deal with that and the lsos too.... but recently found out my pregnancy might not have been ectopic and they might have just messed up, so not happy about that ut i know what you mean about being worried and OH not wanting to get ahead of himself,, i really hope things work out for you. when you tell him why not tell him you need his full support and only positive thoughts? my partner tried hard to not say anything but i always get ahead of myself. i really hope you get your little bundle.
> 
> we're hoping its our month soon, feel like been TTC a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks Lynne. I will tell DH that I need his support and positive thoughts. If only he would wake up!!! LOL!!
> 
> What do you mean they messed up? Did you get results back from your procedure? How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> long story short, where they said i had my ectopic is impossible because my left tube has never been opened don't think it developed right so never been able to get in there to have an ectopic in the first place, i always thought something was wrong but people said it was just my grieve talking, they might have ended a healthy pregnancy because they were to rushed to dignose meClick to expand...

:hugs::cry:

I know this probably doesn't help... but it is possible to have an ectopic with a blocked tube. Sometimes a particularly motivated sperm can swim past the blockage to get at the egg, but then the egg obviously can't descend into the uterus and does end up being an ectopic! I guess there's really no way of knowing now... but take some solace in the fact that they could have been right! :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

my RE said it was impossible from what the maternity hospital had said, my tubes isn't just blocked its not formed so nothing at all can get in it. i have a whole medical team say they were wrong and thier information etc didn't add up,when i was there getting a second dose of methotrexate the doctor left the room and i looked at my medical file and it said different from what he said, he got my numbers all mixed up and didn't even know really what he was talking about, i was screaming and demanding to see a high up doctor and they kept snding student or junior doctors, was disgusting, only cause my dad i let it go he said i was being unreasonable becayse my hormones, but me and OH both agree somethin was wrong with what they said, plus two midwifes didn't agree with them at the time.


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god Lynne. That is horrific. I can't believe you are dealing with this sweetheart. I wish I had words that could help, but I'm utterly speechless! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Elly, thanks for your words. They do comfort me. My boobs seemed to have grown overnight. They are slightly tender today, but that's it!

I just told DH. He was in shock. Didn't have much of a response. He said we'll take it one day at a time. I cried. Told him I was terrified. He looked terrified but didn't say he was. It was a very anticlimactic moment. I'm pissed about these damn mcs simply for the fact that I can never tell my husband about being pregnant again and get any excitement out of him. That's just one of the many things these previous losses has taken away from us. Excitement. Pure, unbridled joy. GRRRR.

He had to go take a shower, he was so overwhelmed. We're spending the day at the petting zoo with our adorable 2 year old nephew. See Disco Derail thread for a picture of the cutie. I think hanging out with him will both put us in a merry mood about this new bean. 

Hope you all are having a swell Sunday. I'm out for the rest of the day. Thank you so much for your lovely words. I couldn't have gotten through this morning without you all. 

xoxo


----------



## lynne192

heart tree said:


> Oh my god Lynne. That is horrific. I can't believe you are dealing with this sweetheart. I wish I had words that could help, but I'm utterly speechless! :hugs: :hugs:

going to request my medical file and then see what it says take it to my RE and maybe take it to court, took us 2.5years to get prgnant and clomid to have them end it, so not sure what i can legally do. maybe get them done for emotionally distress?


----------



## LucyJ

Oh lynne you poor thing thats awful I hope you manage to get some answers.

Hearty have a wonderful day with your nephew had a look on the disco derail thread and he is a cutie!!


----------



## Jaymes

heart tree said:


> Good morning my luvs. I'm a bit shaky at the moment. I couldn't sleep because I knew I had to test this morning.
> 
> Ladies, I have a :bfp:
> 
> GULP.
> 
> DH is still sleeping. I'm terrified.


Yay! Congrats! I was secretly sending loads of pma... Now I am sending loads of :hug: and pma and :dust: 
Wow I am shaking with excitement for you!
:hugs:


Megg33k said:


> AFM... I said I needed something good to happen today... I've finally reached the EDD of my 1st pregnancy. I've been dreading it for so long... especially knowing that I wouldn't be in the midst of a healthy pregnancy to see me through it. So, I'm a tiny bit down on the inside... but very happy to know that I'll wake up tomorrow and it will be over. Too bad I have another one coming up in exactly 5 months, huh?

I'm just a text away if you need me. :hugs: I wish I could ne there for you today in person.


----------



## Megg33k

lynne192 said:


> my RE said it was impossible from what the maternity hospital had said, my tubes isn't just blocked its not formed so nothing at all can get in it. i have a whole medical team say they were wrong and thier information etc didn't add up,when i was there getting a second dose of methotrexate the doctor left the room and i looked at my medical file and it said different from what he said, he got my numbers all mixed up and didn't even know really what he was talking about, i was screaming and demanding to see a high up doctor and they kept snding student or junior doctors, was disgusting, only cause my dad i let it go he said i was being unreasonable becayse my hormones, but me and OH both agree somethin was wrong with what they said, plus two midwifes didn't agree with them at the time.

OMG! Well, so much for my theory! That's CRAZY! I'm SOOOOOO sorry, honey! :hugs: That's totally disgusting how you were treated and that they were allowed that sort of "screw up!" :(



heart tree said:


> Elly, thanks for your words. They do comfort me. My boobs seemed to have grown overnight. They are slightly tender today, but that's it!
> 
> I just told DH. He was in shock. Didn't have much of a response. He said we'll take it one day at a time. I cried. Told him I was terrified. He looked terrified but didn't say he was. It was a very anticlimactic moment. I'm pissed about these damn mcs simply for the fact that I can never tell my husband about being pregnant again and get any excitement out of him. That's just one of the many things these previous losses has taken away from us. Excitement. Pure, unbridled joy. GRRRR.
> 
> He had to go take a shower, he was so overwhelmed. We're spending the day at the petting zoo with our adorable 2 year old nephew. See Disco Derail thread for a picture of the cutie. I think hanging out with him will both put us in a merry mood about this new bean.
> 
> Hope you all are having a swell Sunday. I'm out for the rest of the day. Thank you so much for your lovely words. I couldn't have gotten through this morning without you all.
> 
> xoxo

I wish the joy could still be there for you! :hugs: Mine is eternally hopeful, so he hasn't lost that ability just yet. 



lynne192 said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god Lynne. That is horrific. I can't believe you are dealing with this sweetheart. I wish I had words that could help, but I'm utterly speechless! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> going to request my medical file and then see what it says take it to my RE and maybe take it to court, took us 2.5years to get prgnant and clomid to have them end it, so not sure what i can legally do. maybe get them done for emotionally distress?Click to expand...

I would like to think you could get SOMETHING for what they did to you! :cry:


----------



## msarkozi

heart tree said:


> Thanks Lucy. I'm super scared. I don't feel happy or excited at all. I've already done this twice with bad results.
> 
> You know how I was moaning about having no symptoms? Only yesterday did I feel anything. My right boob had a small twinge of pain throughout the day and I felt some very mild AF like cramps. It's only 6 am here so I haven't had time to notice any other symptoms. I'm not sure I'll have any today.
> 
> I want you ladies all to know that you can have no symptoms at all, get a negative test at 13dpo and then get a positive on 16dpo.
> 
> I was so convinced I wasn't pregnant that I've been drinking more wine in the past week than I ever normally do to drown my sorrow (only 1 - 2 glasses a night for 5 days). Oops!
> 
> How are you doing hun?



Hearty - I totally understand how you feel...I have known for 9 days now that I am pregnant, and I still don't feel like I am. You are bound to be nervous and scared and everything else in the book; I am too. Every time I go to the washroom, I am always checking for blood. I think it is just a normal reaction we are having. I am finding though that as the days pass, I am starting to feel more excited about it, and I hope that happens for you too. Don't worry about the wine....Most people drink before they find out they are pregnant, and it is harmless...it's as long as you stop when you find out. I wish you all the best with this little one, and I hope it is a very sticky pregnancy:)


----------



## vickyd

:dance::dance::dance::dance:

HEARTY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! Im soooooooooo HAPPYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! I knew it, i just knew it!!!!!!! Im actually so happy that im crying out of joy for you!!!

....But wait.....aren't you the blondie who knows her body soooo well?????? Aren't you like 100% in tunes with that fab bod of yours?????Im confused oh wise jedi of the TTCAL crew......:fool::fool:

WOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Lynn, wow thats fucked up....Im soooo sorry and i cant imagine what you must be feeling right now....we are here for you anytime you need a friend...

Megg my second due date just passed as well hun so i know exactly how you feel...Keep strong and soon im sure youll be holding little meggles in your arms...!!

I had a great weekend at the beach, it was extremely relaxing and ive got the beginnings of tan finally!!! Ill be doing this every weekend from now on, no more swealtering in my downtown flat!

once again WOOOOOHOOOO!!!! for my darling Hearty!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Vicky! :hugs: Same to you, love! Aren't you due a BFP at the end of this cycle? I believe that's what I said! :winkwink:

Beach... outside... :sick:


----------



## vickyd

For your sake i better get that bfp.....dont forget....


----------



## vickyd

:ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> For your sake i better get that bfp.....dont forget....

I know! I'm skeered! (scared... spelled wrong on purpose for pronunciation purposes)


----------



## vickyd

Yoda aka Hearty


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl:


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> Good morning my luvs. I'm a bit shaky at the moment. I couldn't sleep because I knew I had to test this morning.
> 
> Ladies, I have a :bfp:
> 
> GULP.
> 
> DH is still sleeping. I'm terrified.

Wayheeeeyyyyy:happydance: , Heart thats fantastic!! congrats to you, best wishesxx:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Jaymie and Roonsma, thanks for the congrats. I'll take all the PMA I can get right now. Jaymie, thanks for holding out hope for me. Sounds like a lot of you were. I love you all for that! 

Mel, thanks for you sound advice. It really doesn't feel real and it is terrifying. I'm sure I'll be talking to you about this journey as time progresses.

Vicky, what can I say? I totally deserve it! Oh wise one I clearly am not! Blonde bimbo, yes, wise woman, no! Yesterday when I started feeling some symptoms, I thought, "oh crap, Vicky is totally gonna make fun of me!" I love it though! Sounds like a great weekend you had. I want a tan!!! You are going to be a gorgeous tan pregnant woman, I just know it. 

I think what we can take out of this is that you really don't need to have any symptoms. And even if you test late and get a BFN, you aren't out until AF comes. Nato, are you listening?? 9dpo is too early to test!

Ladies, who's joining me?? Jaymie and Vicky are in the 2ww. Anyone else? Any more June beans? (Megg, you aren't far behind, you are joining us in July)

xoxo


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> Jaymie and Roonsma, thanks for the congrats. I'll take all the PMA I can get right now. Jaymie, thanks for holding out hope for me. Sounds like a lot of you were. I love you all for that!
> 
> Mel, thanks for you sound advice. It really doesn't feel real and it is terrifying. I'm sure I'll be talking to you about this journey as time progresses.
> 
> Vicky, what can I say? I totally deserve it! Oh wise one I clearly am not! Blonde bimbo, yes, wise woman, no! Yesterday when I started feeling some symptoms, I thought, "oh crap, Vicky is totally gonna make fun of me!" I love it though! Sounds like a great weekend you had. I want a tan!!! You are going to be a gorgeous tan pregnant woman, I just know it.
> 
> I think what we can take out of this is that you really don't need to have any symptoms. And even if you test late and get a BFN, you aren't out until AF comes. Nato, are you listening?? 9dpo is too early to test!
> 
> Ladies, who's joining me?? Jaymie and Vicky are in the 2ww. Anyone else? Any more June beans? (Megg, you aren't far behind, you are joining us in July)
> 
> xoxo

You know what, its crap that our BFP excitment is overshadowed by fear, i'll send you as much PMA as you can handle and hopefully one day you can return the favour!! You got a BFP just try to relax and enjoy it!!! :hugs: xx

I'd love a July bean!! i like the sound of that!! xx


----------



## msarkozi

I'm here through this journey with you Hearty:) (and of course everyone else too)


----------



## heart tree

You are totally going to get your July bean!!! PMA for you all the way. I'll return the favor right now. PMA, PMA, PMA!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm less than 2 weeks O (hopefully)! That's good enough for me for the moment! LOL


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> You are totally going to get your July bean!!! PMA for you all the way. I'll return the favor right now. PMA, PMA, PMA!!!

Thanks Heart i really hope so.......



Megg33k said:


> I'm less than 2 weeks O (hopefully)! That's good enough for me for the moment! LOL

I love O!! its the best part off TTC for me, i feel so hopeful and full of PMA(not to mention horny :haha:) around O, sadly its goes downhill from there but still!! :dohh:

Enjoy it Megg!! x :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> You are totally going to get your July bean!!! PMA for you all the way. I'll return the favor right now. PMA, PMA, PMA!!!
> 
> Thanks Heart i really hope so.......
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm less than 2 weeks O (hopefully)! That's good enough for me for the moment! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I love O!! its the best part off TTC for me, i feel so hopeful and full of PMA(not to mention horny :haha:) around O, sadly its goes downhill from there but still!! :dohh:
> 
> Enjoy it Megg!! x :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm trying! Its just tricky this time! Not O'ing last month has really messed my head up... So, I'm more filled with terror than hope at the moment! So angry that one of the few "good" times of TTC has now been ruined for me! :growlmad:


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Jaymie and Roonsma, thanks for the congrats. I'll take all the PMA I can get right now. Jaymie, thanks for holding out hope for me. Sounds like a lot of you were. I love you all for that!
> 
> Mel, thanks for you sound advice. It really doesn't feel real and it is terrifying. I'm sure I'll be talking to you about this journey as time progresses.
> 
> Vicky, what can I say? I totally deserve it! Oh wise one I clearly am not! Blonde bimbo, yes, wise woman, no! Yesterday when I started feeling some symptoms, I thought, "oh crap, Vicky is totally gonna make fun of me!" I love it though! Sounds like a great weekend you had. I want a tan!!! You are going to be a gorgeous tan pregnant woman, I just know it.
> 
> I think what we can take out of this is that you really don't need to have any symptoms. And even if you test late and get a BFN, you aren't out until AF comes. Nato, are you listening?? 9dpo is too early to test!
> 
> Ladies, who's joining me?? Jaymie and Vicky are in the 2ww. Anyone else? Any more June beans? (Megg, you aren't far behind, you are joining us in July)
> 
> xoxo

I'm in the 2ww! AF due tomorrow. Good luck everyone else still to test!!! :hugs:

heart tree, once again congratulations! I know what you mean about it not feeling real....I think once I get my BFP after the mc it's going to feel that way for a bit and it's totally normal. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Allie, come on over babe!!! I hope the witch is gone for good!


----------



## Razcox

Hey all sorry have been a bit AWOL due to minor meltdown so i thought i best have a little break!!! The :witch: has got me so i am out but doing ok and even managed to say hello and ask how the girl in the office is doing that was only a couple of weeks ahead of where i should be. Had to scurry away after a short exchange but was quite proud of myself.

Huge horay for all the :bfp: 's :happydance: and too all the others the :witch: got i will see you next cycle :)


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry the :witch: got you she got me this month too on to next month!! :hugs:



> even managed to say hello and ask how the girl in the office is doing that was only a couple of weeks ahead of where i should be. Had to scurry away after a short exchange but was quite proud of myself.

You should be its a really hard situation I havent been able to speak or see my SIL she is pregnant with her second baby and is due three days after what would of been my due date. 

:hugs:


----------

